# The Three Word Story . . .



## SINC

Pretty simple to play this one folks. You can add to the story whenever you feel like it. 

Just copy and paste these three words and add your own three words to the tale. The next poster does the same. The tale, as it moves along should be proper grammar and punctuation. (Punctuation does not count as a word). 

Should be fun and I can hardly wait to read the entire story. If it ever ends, that is. 

Now, to get things going:

*One stormy night*


----------



## Dr.G.

One stormy night ........... along came wandering .................


----------



## SINC

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man


----------



## Dr.G.

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a ....


----------



## Optimize

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat


----------



## CanadaRAM

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh.


----------



## Dr.G.

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came ...


----------



## KC4

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider


----------



## Dr.G.

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to ....


----------



## sharonmac09

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour..


----------



## Dr.G.

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant.


----------



## sharonmac09

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling....


----------



## mrjimmy

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from


----------



## SINC

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon


----------



## SINC

Bump to see post #15 by Dr. G. What's with ehMac the past week anyway????

Well, at least that knocked Dr. G. off the menu page if nothing else. Weird.

Carry on:

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon


----------



## mrjimmy

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided


----------



## Niteshooter

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins


----------



## Optimize

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins.


----------



## EvanPitts

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous...


----------



## Dr.G.

Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage he turned ....


----------



## iLabmAn

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.


----------



## Niteshooter

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is


----------



## Dr.G.

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst ...


----------



## SINC

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way!


----------



## Niteshooter

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see


----------



## Dr.G.

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about ...


----------



## Kazak

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his . . .


----------



## KC4

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of...


----------



## SINC

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to ...


----------



## Niteshooter

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks


----------



## mrjimmy

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right..


----------



## Niteshooter

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right he would be


----------



## chuckster

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right he would be clean-socked and full


----------



## Mckitrick

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins


----------



## KC4

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only....


----------



## gwillikers

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was...


----------



## mrjimmy

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For


----------



## Niteshooter

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in


----------



## Dr.G.

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way


----------



## SINC

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should


----------



## Niteshooter

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless


----------



## EvanPitts

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt


----------



## Niteshooter

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine


----------



## EvanPitts

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo


----------



## Niteshooter

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and


----------



## Dr.G.

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally,


----------



## SINC

deleted


----------



## Niteshooter

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

But sceptic ants


----------



## KC4

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

But sceptic ants weren't buying his


----------



## SINC

Back up and pick up the story from my last post #47 Niteshooter. You missed the three words I added in your post #48. 

That will also change KC4's post as well.


----------



## Niteshooter

SINC said:


> Back up and pick up the story from my last post #47 Niteshooter. You missed the three words I added in your post #48.
> 
> That will also change KC4's post as well.


Hmmm it looked like Dr G beat you by a minute....


----------



## sharonmac09

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his...


----------



## SINC

Niteshooter said:


> Hmmm it looked like Dr G beat you by a minute....


Yikes, he did so, sorry.

But Sharonnac09's post above misses KC4's last words:



KC4 said:


> One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.
> 
> But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.
> 
> But sceptic ants weren't buying his




Or am I confused? She also added four words instead of only three, did she not?

Am I correct in assuming we should pick up the tale from KC4's last post quoted above?


----------



## sharonmac09

Sinc, Dr. G added " green eggs. Finally..." Post #46


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> Sinc, Dr. G added " green eggs. Finally..."


But Niteshooter dropped "finally" in post #48, so there is where we went astray. 

Now what? Do we back up all the way to Dr. G's last post?



Dr.G. said:


> One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.
> 
> But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.
> 
> Finally,


----------



## sharonmac09

Niteshooter probably didn't see "Finally" so it's up to you where you want to restart from.


----------



## Niteshooter

Whoops my bad, I missed 'finally'.

Ok so lets go with Sharonmac and I added in KC's post.


One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his


----------



## SINC

Thanks Niteshooter, that's got us back on track.

Let's carry on:

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs


----------



## Niteshooter

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping


----------



## Kazak

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred . . .


----------



## EvanPitts

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked...


----------



## SINC

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked ...


----------



## Niteshooter

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous


----------



## SINC

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions ...


----------



## Niteshooter

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of


----------



## EvanPitts

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in


----------



## Kazak

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer,


----------



## SINC

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other ...


----------



## Dr.G.

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to


----------



## SINC

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her


----------



## Niteshooter

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers


----------



## Kazak

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her tinfoil hat, which


----------



## Dr.G.

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her ruby red slippers


----------



## dona83

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed

(uh oh, we've started a parallel universe!!!)


----------



## Niteshooter

Looks like the database fubar'd I'd go with the oldest record.. 

Wondered why my post never showed up at lunch.


----------



## Znook

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement


----------



## SINC

Kazak's post missed the previous three words, so I have kinda picked up each one and continued the yarn as best I could salvage it.

Please double check your posts *after posting* and edit if necessary to be sure you have not broken the story line.

Thanks in advance and here is where we begin anew:

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, which, ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement ...


----------



## Kazak

Sorry, y'all. I got the spinning wheel of indefinite posting time. I'm just going to change one of my words, so it makes sense with SINC's repair job.



One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur


----------



## KC4

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite


----------



## Niteshooter

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both


----------



## SINC

Kazak said:


> Sorry, y'all. I got the spinning wheel of indefinite posting time. I'm just going to change one of my words, so it makes sense with SINC's repair job.


Thanks for that Kazak. when I get the spinning wheel, I stop the post and restart it right in the URL line. That usually for whatever reason allows the post to go through.

Having said that, here is the continuing story:

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats,


----------



## KC4

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur,


----------



## EvanPitts

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining . . .


----------



## Niteshooter

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production


----------



## EvanPitts

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe.


----------



## mrjimmy

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. Egads-olinium cried Wilbur


----------



## Dr.G.

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under


----------



## gwillikers

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford


----------



## Kazak

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both shillelagh and onions,


----------



## Niteshooter

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skin


----------



## SINC

Man Kazak, you must be having problems with the net as that is sooo far off the mark.

You can catch up by viewing Niteshooter's post # 61 quoted below.



Kazak said:


> One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.
> 
> But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.
> 
> Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.
> 
> Unknown to both shillelagh and onions,





Niteshooter said:


> One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.
> 
> But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.
> 
> Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.
> 
> Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skin


----------



## Kazak

Okay, I'm going to take a pass until tomorrow, unless tomorrow is today by the time this gets posted. It's one seriously mangled story, but there are places that make me laugh out loud, even when I reread it.


----------



## mrjimmy

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a


----------



## SINC

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom ...


----------



## sharonmac09

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized)


----------



## KC4

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried


----------



## Niteshooter

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed


----------



## gwillikers

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky,


----------



## Znook

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.


----------



## gwillikers

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly...


----------



## SINC

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom ...


----------



## gwillikers

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things...


----------



## SINC

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she ...


----------



## screature

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself...


----------



## SINC

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually ...


----------



## screature

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie...


----------



## KC4

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It


----------



## The Doug

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself!


----------



## SINC

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got ...


----------



## screature

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery...
__________________


----------



## SINC

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a ...


----------



## screature

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted...


----------



## MissGulch

by a banshee...


----------



## screature

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed...


----------



## Niteshooter

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC flatulated


----------



## screature

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC flatulated florescent green gas...


----------



## MissGulch

...sign that said "


----------



## sharonmac09

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC flatulated florescent green gas decomposed ruptured sausages....


----------



## SINC

*Just to keep the tale straight, sharonmac09 missed picking up all three words (she missed "sign that said") by MissGultch.

MissGultch if you copied and pasted the entire former post as everyone to date has, it would eliminate people having to add your words to the tale as well. Thanks in advance for your cooperation. So the tale continues below:*

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here ...


----------



## Sitting Bull

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here ... How much is that doggy in the window?
_____________


----------



## screature

^^^ 3 words only Sitting Bull. Sinc, I think we need a ruling on how to deal with this.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Sorry I caught that after. Kind of got excited , OOPs. Will I be banned from participating in any new games? I hang my head in shame


----------



## EvanPitts

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. "Panama!" he exclaimed . . .


----------



## Niteshooter

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. "Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his


----------



## EvanPitts

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. "Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place . . .


----------



## Niteshooter

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. "Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock


----------



## The Doug

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. "Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.


----------



## mrjimmy

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. "Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

By then night


----------



## Sitting Bull

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. "Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape. What happens now?


----------



## MissGulch

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. "Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape. What happens now?

The bill came...


----------



## EvanPitts

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. "Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape. What happens now?

The bill came and Conrad paid . . .


----------



## Sitting Bull

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. "Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape. What happens now?

The bill came and Conrad paid with a sentence. . .
_______


----------



## EvanPitts

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. "Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape. What happens now?

The bill came and Conrad paid with a sentence served in Florida . . .


----------



## mrjimmy

Not to get picky but I posted this at 1:21pm and Sitting Bull, 3 minutes later. 



> One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.
> 
> But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.
> 
> Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.
> 
> Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).
> 
> "What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.
> 
> Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. "Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.
> 
> By then night


Things can get confusing if you don't check_ after _you've posted.


----------



## EvanPitts

Not to get picky but I posted this at 1:21pm and Sitting Bull, 3 minutes later. 

Things can get confusing if you don't check_ after _you've posted. Otherwise anarchy ensues . . .


----------



## SINC

*Wow, what a jumble to sort out again. Is this sooo hard? People are missing words again so please reread your posts after you make them and edit if you missed anything.

I've put it all together again and added the next three words so pick the tale up from here, carefully please?*

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and


----------



## Znook

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick


----------



## MissGulch

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson.


----------



## EvanPitts

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN . Thank God for ....


----------



## Znook

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins,


----------



## EvanPitts

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, . . .


----------



## Znook

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus


----------



## MissGulch

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription.


----------



## dona83

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur


----------



## Znook

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching


----------



## MissGulch

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup


----------



## EvanPitts

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it . . .


----------



## The Doug

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it _with Preparation H!_


----------



## MissGulch

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!"


----------



## mrjimmy

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if


----------



## Niteshooter

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were


----------



## KC4

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on


----------



## Niteshooter

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids the earth


----------



## Znook

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him


----------



## gwillikers

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too,


----------



## Znook

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks


----------



## gwillikers

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's),


----------



## Znook

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

"Hey!"


----------



## gwillikers

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

"Hey!" The FBI were...


----------



## MissGulch

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

"Hey!" I'm itchy because


----------



## KC4

(going with gwillikers' post as he was the first) 

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

"Hey!" The FBI were on his tail
__________________


----------



## EvanPitts

(going with gwillikers' post as he was the first) 

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

"Hey!" The FBI were on his tail all the way . . .


----------



## mrjimmy

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

"Hey!" The FBI were on his tail all the way and despite severe


----------



## screature

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

"Hey!" The FBI were on his tail all the way and despite severe cramps and swelling


----------



## Znook

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way and despite severe cramps and swelling, managed to whip


----------



## KC4

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

"Hey!" The FBI were on his tail all the way and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle


----------



## EvanPitts

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

"Hey!" The FBI were on his tail all the way and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA


----------



## sharonmac09

delete


----------



## screature

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

"Hey!" The FBI were on his tail all the way and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD


----------



## Znook

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried


----------



## screature

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need


----------



## KC4

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt


----------



## screature

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig


----------



## Znook

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team


----------



## screature

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!


----------



## mrjimmy

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!! Defuse my ass


----------



## screature

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's


----------



## Znook

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line


----------



## screature

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!"


----------



## Znook

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco


----------



## screature

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize


----------



## Znook

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle


----------



## screature

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium


----------



## Znook

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch


----------



## screature

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite


----------



## Znook

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken


----------



## screature

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken together produces cataclysmic


----------



## Znook

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken together produces cataclysmic buttock clenches. Willy


----------



## screature

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew in his own way that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken together produces cataclysmic buttock clenches. Willy fearing the worst


----------



## Znook

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew, in his own way, that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken together produces cataclysmic buttock clenches. Willy fearing the worst filed for bankruptcy


----------



## screature

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew, in his own way, that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken together produces cataclysmic buttock clenches. Willy fearing the worst filed for bankruptcy so the IRS


----------



## Znook

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew, in his own way, that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken together produces cataclysmic buttock clenches. Willy fearing the worst filed for bankruptcy so the IRS couldn't play with


----------



## EvanPitts

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew, in his own way, that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken together produces cataclysmic buttock clenches. Willy fearing the worst filed for bankruptcy so the IRS couldn't play with his blowup doll . . .


----------



## screature

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew, in his own way, that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken together produces cataclysmic buttock clenches. Willy fearing the worst filed for bankruptcy so the IRS couldn't play with his blowup doll and repossess his


----------



## Znook

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew, in his own way, that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken together produces cataclysmic buttock clenches. Willy fearing the worst filed for bankruptcy so the IRS couldn't play with his blowup doll and repossess his bodysuits and condoms.


----------



## screature

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew, in his own way, that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken together produces cataclysmic buttock clenches. Willy fearing the worst filed for bankruptcy so the IRS couldn't play with his blowup doll and repossess his bodysuits and condoms.

Meanwhile, Jennifer ate


----------



## Znook

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew, in his own way, that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken together produces cataclysmic buttock clenches. Willy fearing the worst filed for bankruptcy so the IRS couldn't play with his blowup doll and repossess his bodysuits and condoms.

Meanwhile, Jennifer ate a banana slowly


----------



## KC4

(post deleted)


----------



## screature

^^^ Too late KC4 Znook already posted.


----------



## screature

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew, in his own way, that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken together produces cataclysmic buttock clenches. Willy fearing the worst filed for bankruptcy so the IRS couldn't play with his blowup doll and repossess his bodysuits and condoms.

Meanwhile, Jennifer ate a banana slowly; Zachery became jealous


----------



## KC4

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew, in his own way, that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken together produces cataclysmic buttock clenches. Willy fearing the worst filed for bankruptcy so the IRS couldn't play with his blowup doll and repossess his bodysuits and condoms.

Meanwhile, Jennifer ate a banana slowly; Zachery became jealous and got his


----------



## Znook

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew, in his own way, that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken together produces cataclysmic buttock clenches. Willy fearing the worst filed for bankruptcy so the IRS couldn't play with his blowup doll and repossess his bodysuits and condoms.

Meanwhile, Jennifer ate a banana slowly; Zachery became jealous and got his double-barreled chilli out


----------



## EvanPitts

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew, in his own way, that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken together produces cataclysmic buttock clenches. Willy fearing the worst filed for bankruptcy so the IRS couldn't play with his blowup doll and repossess his bodysuits and condoms.

Meanwhile, Jennifer ate a banana slowly; Zachery became jealous and got his double-barreled chilli; and Abdullah Abdullah . . .


----------



## Znook

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew, in his own way, that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken together produces cataclysmic buttock clenches. Willy fearing the worst filed for bankruptcy so the IRS couldn't play with his blowup doll and repossess his bodysuits and condoms.

Meanwhile, Jennifer ate a banana slowly; Zachery became jealous and got his double-barreled chilli out; and Abdullah Abdullah Barack Laden felt


----------



## Niteshooter

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew, in his own way, that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken together produces cataclysmic buttock clenches. Willy fearing the worst filed for bankruptcy so the IRS couldn't play with his blowup doll and repossess his bodysuits and condoms.

Meanwhile, Jennifer ate a banana slowly; Zachery became jealous and got his double-barreled chilli out; and Abdullah Abdullah Barack Laden felt her intensely insecure


----------



## mrjimmy

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew, in his own way, that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken together produces cataclysmic buttock clenches. Willy fearing the worst filed for bankruptcy so the IRS couldn't play with his blowup doll and repossess his bodysuits and condoms.

Meanwhile, Jennifer ate a banana slowly; Zachery became jealous and got his double-barreled chilli out; and Abdullah Abdullah Barack Laden felt her intensely insecure manservant all over


----------



## Znook

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew, in his own way, that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken together produces cataclysmic buttock clenches. Willy fearing the worst filed for bankruptcy so the IRS couldn't play with his blowup doll and repossess his bodysuits and condoms.

Meanwhile, Jennifer ate a banana slowly; Zachery became jealous and got his double-barreled chilli out; and Abdullah Abdullah Barack Laden felt her intensely insecure manservant all over and he loved


----------



## KC4

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew, in his own way, that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken together produces cataclysmic buttock clenches. Willy fearing the worst filed for bankruptcy so the IRS couldn't play with his blowup doll and repossess his bodysuits and condoms.

Meanwhile, Jennifer ate a banana slowly; Zachery became jealous and got his double-barreled chilli out; and Abdullah Abdullah Barack Laden felt her intensely insecure manservant all over and he loved little kittens too!


----------



## Znook

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew, in his own way, that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken together produces cataclysmic buttock clenches. Willy fearing the worst filed for bankruptcy so the IRS couldn't play with his blowup doll and repossess his bodysuits and condoms.

Meanwhile, Jennifer ate a banana slowly; Zachery became jealous and got his double-barreled chilli out; and Abdullah Abdullah Barack Laden felt her intensely insecure manservant all over and she loved little kittens too! The manservant swore


----------



## KC4

Gender change alert! - Last paragraph!


----------



## EvanPitts

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew, in his own way, that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken together produces cataclysmic buttock clenches. Willy fearing the worst filed for bankruptcy so the IRS couldn't play with his blowup doll and repossess his bodysuits and condoms.

Meanwhile, Jennifer ate a banana slowly; Zachery became jealous and got his double-barreled chilli out; and Abdullah Abdullah Barack Laden felt her intensely insecure manservant all over and she loved little kittens too! The manservant swore to remain ambiguous . . .


----------



## Znook

*KC4 well spotted. When I was typing 'swore' I remember the cursor had jumped up a line (which happens a lot on my Macbook). I thought I'd deleted all the errant characters but must have missed the original s without thinking!*

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew, in his own way, that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken together produces cataclysmic buttock clenches. Willy fearing the worst filed for bankruptcy so the IRS couldn't play with his blowup doll and repossess his bodysuits and condoms.

Meanwhile, Jennifer ate a banana slowly; Zachery became jealous and got his double-barreled chilli out; and Abdullah Abdullah Barack Laden felt her intensely insecure manservant all over and he loved little kittens too! The manservant swore to remain ambiguous, not unlike McGuiver


----------



## EvanPitts

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew, in his own way, that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken together produces cataclysmic buttock clenches. Willy fearing the worst filed for bankruptcy so the IRS couldn't play with his blowup doll and repossess his bodysuits and condoms.

Meanwhile, Jennifer ate a banana slowly; Zachery became jealous and got his double-barreled chilli out; and Abdullah Abdullah Barack Laden felt her intensely insecure manservant all over and he loved little kittens too! The manservant swore to remain ambiguous, not unlike McGuiver, when such things


----------



## Znook

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew, in his own way, that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken together produces cataclysmic buttock clenches. Willy fearing the worst filed for bankruptcy so the IRS couldn't play with his blowup doll and repossess his bodysuits and condoms.

Meanwhile, Jennifer ate a banana slowly; Zachery became jealous and got his double-barreled chilli out; and Abdullah Abdullah Barack Laden felt her intensely insecure manservant all over and he loved little kittens too! The manservant swore to remain ambiguous, not unlike McGuiver, when such things got him confused.


----------



## EvanPitts

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew, in his own way, that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken together produces cataclysmic buttock clenches. Willy fearing the worst filed for bankruptcy so the IRS couldn't play with his blowup doll and repossess his bodysuits and condoms.

Meanwhile, Jennifer ate a banana slowly; Zachery became jealous and got his double-barreled chilli out; and Abdullah Abdullah Barack Laden felt her intensely insecure manservant all over and he loved little kittens too! The manservant swore to remain ambiguous, not unlike McGuiver, when such things got him confused. Even worse was. . .


----------



## Znook

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew, in his own way, that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken together produces cataclysmic buttock clenches. Willy fearing the worst filed for bankruptcy so the IRS couldn't play with his blowup doll and repossess his bodysuits and condoms.

Meanwhile, Jennifer ate a banana slowly; Zachery became jealous and got his double-barreled chilli out; and Abdullah Abdullah Barack Laden felt her intensely insecure manservant all over and he loved little kittens too! The manservant swore to remain ambiguous, not unlike McGuiver, when such things got him confused. Even worse was Wilbur who wreaked


----------



## EvanPitts

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew, in his own way, that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken together produces cataclysmic buttock clenches. Willy fearing the worst filed for bankruptcy so the IRS couldn't play with his blowup doll and repossess his bodysuits and condoms.

Meanwhile, Jennifer ate a banana slowly; Zachery became jealous and got his double-barreled chilli out; and Abdullah Abdullah Barack Laden felt her intensely insecure manservant all over and he loved little kittens too! The manservant swore to remain ambiguous, not unlike McGuiver, when such things got him confused. Even worse was Wilbur who wreaked banana shaped zeppelins . . .


----------



## KC4

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew, in his own way, that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken together produces cataclysmic buttock clenches. Willy fearing the worst filed for bankruptcy so the IRS couldn't play with his blowup doll and repossess his bodysuits and condoms.

Meanwhile, Jennifer ate a banana slowly; Zachery became jealous and got his double-barreled chilli out; and Abdullah Abdullah Barack Laden felt her intensely insecure manservant all over and he loved little kittens too! The manservant swore to remain ambiguous, not unlike McGuiver, when such things got him confused. Even worse was Wilbur who wreaked banana shaped zeppelins about the room.
__________________


----------



## Znook

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew, in his own way, that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken together produces cataclysmic buttock clenches. Willy fearing the worst filed for bankruptcy so the IRS couldn't play with his blowup doll and repossess his bodysuits and condoms.

Meanwhile, Jennifer ate a banana slowly; Zachery became jealous and got his double-barreled chilli out; and Abdullah Abdullah Barack Laden felt her intensely insecure manservant all over and he loved little kittens too! The manservant swore to remain ambiguous, not unlike McGuiver, when such things got him confused. Even worse was Wilbur who wreaked banana shaped zeppelins about the room.

Argyle, supreme troglodyte,


----------



## Niteshooter

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew, in his own way, that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken together produces cataclysmic buttock clenches. Willy fearing the worst filed for bankruptcy so the IRS couldn't play with his blowup doll and repossess his bodysuits and condoms.

Meanwhile, Jennifer ate a banana slowly; Zachery became jealous and got his double-barreled chilli out; and Abdullah Abdullah Barack Laden felt her intensely insecure manservant all over and he loved little kittens too! The manservant swore to remain ambiguous, not unlike McGuiver, when such things got him confused. Even worse was Wilbur who wreaked banana shaped zeppelins about the room.

Argyle, supreme troglodyte, and close personal


----------



## KC4

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew, in his own way, that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken together produces cataclysmic buttock clenches. Willy fearing the worst filed for bankruptcy so the IRS couldn't play with his blowup doll and repossess his bodysuits and condoms.

Meanwhile, Jennifer ate a banana slowly; Zachery became jealous and got his double-barreled chilli out; and Abdullah Abdullah Barack Laden felt her intensely insecure manservant all over and he loved little kittens too! The manservant swore to remain ambiguous, not unlike McGuiver, when such things got him confused. Even worse was Wilbur who wreaked banana shaped zeppelins about the room.

Argyle, supreme troglodyte, and close personal friend of Wilbur


----------



## mrjimmy

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew, in his own way, that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken together produces cataclysmic buttock clenches. Willy fearing the worst filed for bankruptcy so the IRS couldn't play with his blowup doll and repossess his bodysuits and condoms.

Meanwhile, Jennifer ate a banana slowly; Zachery became jealous and got his double-barreled chilli out; and Abdullah Abdullah Barack Laden felt her intensely insecure manservant all over and he loved little kittens too! The manservant swore to remain ambiguous, not unlike McGuiver, when such things got him confused. Even worse was Wilbur who wreaked banana shaped zeppelins about the room.

Argyle, supreme troglodyte, and close personal friend of Wilbur spoke warmly of


----------



## Znook

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew, in his own way, that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken together produces cataclysmic buttock clenches. Willy fearing the worst filed for bankruptcy so the IRS couldn't play with his blowup doll and repossess his bodysuits and condoms.

Meanwhile, Jennifer ate a banana slowly; Zachery became jealous and got his double-barreled chilli out; and Abdullah Abdullah Barack Laden felt her intensely insecure manservant all over and he loved little kittens too! The manservant swore to remain ambiguous, not unlike McGuiver, when such things got him confused. Even worse was Wilbur who wreaked banana shaped zeppelins about the room.

Argyle, supreme troglodyte, and close personal friend of Wilbur spoke warmly of Jennifer's tinfoil hat


----------



## Niteshooter

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew, in his own way, that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken together produces cataclysmic buttock clenches. Willy fearing the worst filed for bankruptcy so the IRS couldn't play with his blowup doll and repossess his bodysuits and condoms.

Meanwhile, Jennifer ate a banana slowly; Zachery became jealous and got his double-barreled chilli out; and Abdullah Abdullah Barack Laden felt her intensely insecure manservant all over and he loved little kittens too! The manservant swore to remain ambiguous, not unlike McGuiver, when such things got him confused. Even worse was Wilbur who wreaked banana shaped zeppelins about the room.

Argyle, supreme troglodyte, and close personal friend of Wilbur spoke warmly of Jennifer's tinfoil hat and soft latex


----------



## KC4

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew, in his own way, that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken together produces cataclysmic buttock clenches. Willy fearing the worst filed for bankruptcy so the IRS couldn't play with his blowup doll and repossess his bodysuits and condoms.

Meanwhile, Jennifer ate a banana slowly; Zachery became jealous and got his double-barreled chilli out; and Abdullah Abdullah Barack Laden felt her intensely insecure manservant all over and he loved little kittens too! The manservant swore to remain ambiguous, not unlike McGuiver, when such things got him confused. Even worse was Wilbur who wreaked banana shaped zeppelins about the room.

Argyle, supreme troglodyte, and close personal friend of Wilbur spoke warmly of Jennifer's tinfoil hat and soft latex ears. Who knew


----------



## MissGulch

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew, in his own way, that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken together produces cataclysmic buttock clenches. Willy fearing the worst filed for bankruptcy so the IRS couldn't play with his blowup doll and repossess his bodysuits and condoms.

Meanwhile, Jennifer ate a banana slowly; Zachery became jealous and got his double-barreled chilli out; and Abdullah Abdullah Barack Laden felt her intensely insecure manservant all over and he loved little kittens too! The manservant swore to remain ambiguous, not unlike McGuiver, when such things got him confused. Even worse was Wilbur who wreaked banana shaped zeppelins about the room.

Argyle, supreme troglodyte, and close personal friend of Wilbur spoke warmly of Jennifer's tinfoil hat and soft latex prosthetic nose that


----------



## SINC

*In the interest of saving some space, how be we call this the end of chapter one and start chapter two anew so we don't have to copy and past such long posts. I have taken the liberty of closing the chapter with a final word and providing three words to start off the new one if that works for everyone.*

*CHAPTER ONE:*

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour Anthony, the ant. A gut-wrenching bloodcurdling hairdo approached from the beauty salon. Startled, Francesco decided to bake muffins - yummy ant muffins. In a gluttonous rage, he reset time.

But that is not the worst. Oh no way! For you see he was about to use his secret power of unknown origin to wash his socks. Yes that's right, he would be clean-socked and full of ant muffins. Now, if only Buddy Hackett was a woman! For he knew, in his own way, that he should run in reckless circles of doubt since flying swine landed in Buffalo for bacon and green eggs.

Finally, Wilbur and his giant sceptic ants weren't buying his story about mothballs and vermouth. Warping ahead four hundred picoseconds, he moonwalked as he picked his rather bulbous bag of onions, while visions of antidisestablishmentarianism danced in his shorts. Jennifer, on the other hand, decided to take off her once mighty drawers, tinfoil hat, and ruby red slippers and slowly tiptoed to the basement to meet Wilbur for a bite.

Unknown to both of the rats, Francesco and Wilbur, communists were undermining the global production of gadolinium, threatening a global catastrophe. "Egads-olinium" cried Wilbur, as he dove under a 1964 Ford shedding his skintight bodysuit for a tiny purple condom (Mini Me sized).

"What's WRONG?" cried Jennifer. "Shrinkage!" sobbed little Willy Winky, whilst fondling himself.

Jennifer ran swiftly around the bedroom gathering her things. Thank goodness she thought to herself, I didn't actually finish that zombie pickled herring. It had finished itself! Things really got surreal when Zachery, by then a zombie himself, electrocuted by a banshee and thoroughly fricasseed like KFC, flatulated florescent green gas sign that said decomposed ruptured sausages for sale here. How much is Panama!" he exclaimed whilst holding his hernia in place with a tube-sock and duct tape.

What happens now? By then night had fallen and Francesco felt sick of Michael Jackson and endless CNN. Thank God for coverage of muffins, handfuls of ZyBan, Dulcolax tablets plus a Playboy subscription. He notices Wilbur and Jennifer touching his denture cup, then filling it with Preparation H and said "thanks!" Suddenly, as if Walter Cronkite were siamese twins on steroids, the earth moved for him, his bowels too, and his socks (which weren't Argyle's), filled up.

Hey! The FBI were on his tail all the way, and despite severe cramps and swelling managed to whip up a souffle that the CIA mistook for WMD. "Holy Toledo!" cried McGuiver, "I need a toaster, garter-belt and a wig plus the A-Team to defuse this!!!" "Defuse my ass", said Francesco, "it's first in line, it's my supper!" Unfortunately what Francesco failed to realize was the souffle contained Russian gadolinium and a pinch of refined Kryptonite, and when taken together produces cataclysmic buttock clenches. Willy fearing the worst filed for bankruptcy so the IRS couldn't play with his blowup doll and repossess his bodysuits and condoms.

Meanwhile, Jennifer ate a banana slowly; Zachery became jealous and got his double-barreled chilli out; and Abdullah Abdullah Barack Laden felt her intensely insecure manservant all over and he loved little kittens too! The manservant swore to remain ambiguous, not unlike McGuiver, when such things got him confused. Even worse was Wilbur who wreaked banana shaped zeppelins about the room.

Argyle, supreme troglodyte, and close personal friend of Wilbur spoke warmly of Jennifer's tinfoil hat and soft latex prosthetic nose that glistened.

*Let's pick up the copy and pasting beginning below, and I will ad chapters together every few days to make the total tale.*

*CHAPTER TWO:*

Wilbur and Jennifer ...


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon


----------



## Aurora

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three


----------



## Niteshooter

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns . . .


----------



## Niteshooter

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with ...


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains . . .


----------



## mrjimmy

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob


----------



## KC4

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?"


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly.


----------



## mrjimmy

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new


----------



## screature

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly,


----------



## KC4

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull


----------



## Niteshooter

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe


----------



## screature

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye


----------



## KC4

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato


----------



## Niteshooter

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato, rubber hose style . . .


----------



## SINC

*Correction time: Evan missed screature's three words so I have added them in and we can carry on from here. Please remember to double check after posting to be sure you get the last poster's words. Thanks.*

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the ...


----------



## Niteshooter

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It"


----------



## Niteshooter

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It" you furry rodents


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It" you furry rodents, shouted Jennifer excitedly.


----------



## Rock Lobster

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It" you furry rodents, shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced


----------



## mrjimmy

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It" you furry rodents, shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she


----------



## Niteshooter

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It" you furry rodents, shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and ignoring the large


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It" you furry rodents, shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of


----------



## Dennis Nedry

[deleted]


----------



## Aurora

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It" you furry rodents, shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World,


----------



## SINC

*Whoa, here we go again folks, PLEASE CHECK YOUR POSTS. Niteshooter missed Znook's three words (wooden leg she) an hour after he posted them, so again I went back and picked them up, added a word to make it flow.

Check and DOUBLE CHECK AFTER EACH POST PLEASE!

Let's pick it up from here again:*

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It" you furry rodents, shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World, ...


----------



## ehMax

SINC said:


> *Whoa, here we go again folks, PLEASE CHECK YOUR POSTS. Niteshooter missed Znook's three words (wooden leg she) an hour after he posted them, so again I went back and picked them up, added a word to make it flow.*


*

Sorry to interrupt. We're trying to look into the posting anomaly issues. Sorry for the technical issues. 

PS... The story is crazy. :yikes:*


----------



## SINC

ehMax said:


> Sorry to interrupt. We're trying to look into the posting anomaly issues. Sorry for the technical issues.
> 
> PS... The story is crazy. :yikes:


Yeah, but it is original and the handiwork of YOUR members!


----------



## Niteshooter

Yeah this thread seems to be screwy, posts aren't showing up right away.

K


----------



## Niteshooter

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It" you furry rodents, shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant


----------



## KC4

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It" you furry rodents, shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened


----------



## Niteshooter

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It" you furry rodents, shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon


----------



## Sitting Bull

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It" you furry rodents, shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair


----------



## MissGulch

olor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It" you furry rodents, shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la


----------



## Niteshooter

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It" you furry rodents, shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It" you furry rodents, shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe . . .


----------



## mrjimmy

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It" you furry rodents, shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A


----------



## Niteshooter

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It" you furry rodents, shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan,


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences


----------



## mrjimmy

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles,


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved


----------



## KC4

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.


----------



## EvanPitts

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon . . .


----------



## Znook

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie


----------



## MissGulch

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs,


----------



## Znook

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves


----------



## mrjimmy

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy


----------



## Znook

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers Debbie & Rowanda


----------



## SINC

*Whoops, that's FOUR words & = AND.

Revised story, carry on:*

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and


----------



## Niteshooter

ilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a


----------



## Znook

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they accidentally torched. "Oops!"


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.


----------



## KC4

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish,


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose


----------



## Niteshooter

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers


----------



## KC4

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings.


----------



## Niteshooter

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap


----------



## Niteshooter

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants


----------



## dona83

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber


----------



## Niteshooter

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling


----------



## mrjimmy

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe.


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise


----------



## mrjimmy

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell


----------



## KC4

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia


----------



## Niteshooter

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping


----------



## KC4

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.


----------



## KC4

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast,


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypiboma's with us


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypiboma's with us, like Mom asked


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly.


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. My favourite Schmeatle


----------



## mrjimmy

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but


----------



## mrjimmy

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well.


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well. "Meet The Schmeatles"


----------



## mrjimmy

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well. "Meet The Schmeatles"! Where I asked?


----------



## Znook

*Remember it's RONNIE (or at least someone) who's currently speaking! The speech quotes are still open... Never mind I've added a speech close quote after 'not very well' and given it a break at that point*

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles"! Where I asked? "Backstage, and bring


----------



## KC4

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", I asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants


----------



## Znook

*That new break is spot on KC4. Now I reckon the 'I' in 'I asked' needs altering as it makes no sense, because who is I? Anyway I'll leave it in, and let SINC decide if he wants to leave it or change it. *

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", I asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, Noddy


----------



## mrjimmy

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", I asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee?


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", I asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", I asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of


----------



## KC4

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!"


----------



## mrjimmy

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" Suddenly, a giant


----------



## benmossm

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus


----------



## mrjimmy

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo


----------



## KC4

Note: Added my three words back a bit to identify the speaker...

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus started


----------



## SINC

*A REMINDER TO PLEASE CHECK WHEN YOU ARE FINISHED POSTING.

We interrupt the thread to pull things back into line. KC4missed mrjimmy's three words and only added one word, so let's ignore KC4's post #352 and back up to mrjimmy's last post:*

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo


----------



## KC4

Sorry SINC: I Did check my post - but obviously not closely enough. I added my three words a little further back to ID the speaker...

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo


----------



## SINC

Thanks KC, carry on!


----------



## Niteshooter

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo, pasties, a touque


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo, pasties, a touque, fuzzy pink slippers,


----------



## mrjimmy

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo, pasties, a touque, fuzzy pink slippers and X-Ray specs


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo, pasties, a touque, fuzzy pink slippers and X-Ray specs squatted down and


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo, pasties, a touque, fuzzy pink slippers and X-Ray specs squatted down and squashed his wallet.


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo, pasties, a touque, fuzzy pink slippers and X-Ray specs squatted down and squashed his wallet. "Where's my famulus?"


----------



## mrjimmy

Delete. The forum is too wacky this morning.


----------



## SINC

Bump to advance last two posts which I could not see before.

Whacky is right.


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo, pasties, a touque, fuzzy pink slippers and X-Ray specs squatted down and squashed his wallet. "Where's my famulus?" it sobbed, without


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo, pasties, a touque, fuzzy pink slippers and X-Ray specs squatted down and squashed his wallet. "Where's my famulus?" it sobbed, without closing his fly.


----------



## benmossm

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo, pasties, a touque, fuzzy pink slippers and X-Ray specs squatted down and squashed his wallet. "Where's my famulus?" it sobbed, without closing his fly. This event caused


----------



## Znook

*Post edited by me to remove my last entry.*

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo, pasties, a touque, fuzzy pink slippers and X-Ray specs squatted down and squashed his wallet. "Where's my famulus?" it sobbed, without closing his fly. This event caused


----------



## benmossm

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo, pasties, a touque, fuzzy pink slippers and X-Ray specs squatted down and squashed his wallet. "Where's my famulus?" it sobbed, without closing his fly. This event caused cummingtonite to appear in a flash


----------



## Znook

*Ditto this one.*

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo, pasties, a touque, fuzzy pink slippers and X-Ray specs squatted down and squashed his wallet. "Where's my famulus?" it sobbed, without closing his fly. This event caused


----------



## SINC

*C'mon folks, remember this is a family forum, and note the mayor mentions it in his column on Macworld for all to see. So let's drop the juvenile attempts to make this a dirty tale shall we? I have deleted the inappropriate words from the last two posts. Carry on from here, and please keep it clean:*

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo, pasties, a touque, fuzzy pink slippers and X-Ray specs squatted down and squashed his wallet. "Where's my famulus?" it sobbed, without closing his fly. This event caused


----------



## Znook

*Ooops, sorry SINC*

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo, pasties, a touque, fuzzy pink slippers and X-Ray specs squatted down and squashed his wallet. "Where's my famulus?" it sobbed, without closing his fly. This event caused severe consequences for


----------



## Niteshooter

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo, pasties, a touque, fuzzy pink slippers and X-Ray specs squatted down and squashed his wallet. "Where's my famulus?" it sobbed, without closing his fly. This event caused severe consequences for armageddon the neurotic


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo, pasties, a touque, fuzzy pink slippers and X-Ray specs squatted down and squashed his wallet. "Where's my famulus?" it sobbed, without closing his fly. This event caused severe consequences for armageddon, the neurotic banshee stunned Doobie


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo, pasties, a touque, fuzzy pink slippers and X-Ray specs squatted down and squashed his wallet. "Where's my famulus?" it sobbed, without closing his fly. This event caused severe consequences for armageddon, the neurotic banshee stunned Doobie Brothers fans nationwide


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo, pasties, a touque, fuzzy pink slippers and X-Ray specs squatted down and squashed his wallet. "Where's my famulus?" it sobbed, without closing his fly. This event caused severe consequences for armageddon, the neurotic banshee stunned Doobie Brothers fans nationwide. 

Tim Horton's Donuts


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo, pasties, a touque, fuzzy pink slippers and X-Ray specs squatted down and squashed his wallet. "Where's my famulus?" it sobbed, without closing his fly. This event caused severe consequences for armageddon, the neurotic banshee stunned Doobie Brothers fans nationwide. 

Tim Horton's Donuts put forty pounds


----------



## mrjimmy

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo, pasties, a touque, fuzzy pink slippers and X-Ray specs squatted down and squashed his wallet. "Where's my famulus?" it sobbed, without closing his fly. This event caused severe consequences for armageddon, the neurotic banshee stunned Doobie Brothers fans nationwide. 

Tim Horton's Donuts put forty pounds on me belly


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo, pasties, a touque, fuzzy pink slippers and X-Ray specs squatted down and squashed his wallet. "Where's my famulus?" it sobbed, without closing his fly. This event caused severe consequences for armageddon, the neurotic banshee stunned Doobie Brothers fans nationwide.

Tim Horton's Donuts put forty pounds on me belly, left me unable


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo, pasties, a touque, fuzzy pink slippers and X-Ray specs squatted down and squashed his wallet. "Where's my famulus?" it sobbed, without closing his fly. This event caused severe consequences for armageddon, the neurotic banshee stunned Doobie Brothers fans nationwide.

Tim Horton's Donuts put forty pounds on me belly, left me unable to duzzlecate juices . . .


----------



## Kazak

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo, pasties, a touque, fuzzy pink slippers and X-Ray specs squatted down and squashed his wallet. "Where's my famulus?" it sobbed, without closing his fly. This event caused severe consequences for armageddon, the neurotic banshee stunned Doobie Brothers fans nationwide.

Tim Horton's Donuts put forty pounds on me belly, left me unable to duzzlecate juices or quaff Snapples.


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo, pasties, a touque, fuzzy pink slippers and X-Ray specs squatted down and squashed his wallet. "Where's my famulus?" it sobbed, without closing his fly. This event caused severe consequences for armageddon, the neurotic banshee stunned Doobie Brothers fans nationwide.

Tim Horton's Donuts put forty pounds on me belly, left me unable to duzzlecate juices or quaff Snapples. Tim Horton's ghost


----------



## mrjimmy

Wow, Miss Gulch's post hidden from 3 this afternoon. Too much work navigating the forum these days...


----------



## mrjimmy

bump

*sigh*


----------



## Kazak

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo, pasties, a touque, fuzzy pink slippers and X-Ray specs squatted down and squashed his wallet. "Where's my famulus?" it sobbed, without closing his fly. This event caused severe consequences for armageddon, the neurotic banshee stunned Doobie Brothers fans nationwide.

Tim Horton's Donuts put forty pounds on me belly, left me unable to duzzlecate juices or quaff Snapples. Tim Horton's ghost, or Bits thereof,


----------



## mrjimmy

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo, pasties, a touque, fuzzy pink slippers and X-Ray specs squatted down and squashed his wallet. "Where's my famulus?" it sobbed, without closing his fly. This event caused severe consequences for armageddon, the neurotic banshee stunned Doobie Brothers fans nationwide.

Tim Horton's Donuts put forty pounds on me belly, left me unable to duzzlecate juices or quaff Snapples. Tim Horton's ghost, or Bits thereof, glazed over when


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo, pasties, a touque, fuzzy pink slippers and X-Ray specs squatted down and squashed his wallet. "Where's my famulus?" it sobbed, without closing his fly. This event caused severe consequences for armageddon, the neurotic banshee stunned Doobie Brothers fans nationwide.

Tim Horton's Donuts put forty pounds on me belly, left me unable to duzzlecate juices or quaff Snapples. Tim Horton's ghost, or Bits thereof, glazed over when Dunkin Donuts opened


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo, pasties, a touque, fuzzy pink slippers and X-Ray specs squatted down and squashed his wallet. "Where's my famulus?" it sobbed, without closing his fly. This event caused severe consequences for armageddon, the neurotic banshee stunned Doobie Brothers fans nationwide.

Tim Horton's Donuts put forty pounds on me belly, left me unable to duzzlecate juices or quaff Snapples. Tim Horton's ghost, or Bits thereof, glazed over when Dunkin Donuts opened across the street.


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo, pasties, a touque, fuzzy pink slippers and X-Ray specs squatted down and squashed his wallet. "Where's my famulus?" it sobbed, without closing his fly. This event caused severe consequences for armageddon, the neurotic banshee stunned Doobie Brothers fans nationwide.

Tim Horton's Donuts put forty pounds on me belly, left me unable to duzzlecate juices or quaff Snapples. Tim Horton's ghost, or Bits thereof, glazed over when Dunkin Donuts opened across the street. Ronald McDonald wasn't


----------



## Kazak

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo, pasties, a touque, fuzzy pink slippers and X-Ray specs squatted down and squashed his wallet. "Where's my famulus?" it sobbed, without closing his fly. This event caused severe consequences for armageddon, the neurotic banshee stunned Doobie Brothers fans nationwide.

Tim Horton's Donuts put forty pounds on me belly, left me unable to duzzlecate juices or quaff Snapples. Tim Horton's ghost, or Bits thereof, glazed over when Dunkin Donuts opened across the street. Ronald McDonald wasn't dead yet, but


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## mrjimmy

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo, pasties, a touque, fuzzy pink slippers and X-Ray specs squatted down and squashed his wallet. "Where's my famulus?" it sobbed, without closing his fly. This event caused severe consequences for armageddon, the neurotic banshee stunned Doobie Brothers fans nationwide.

Tim Horton's Donuts put forty pounds on me belly, left me unable to duzzlecate juices or quaff Snapples. Tim Horton's ghost, or Bits thereof, glazed over when Dunkin Donuts opened across the street. Ronald McDonald wasn't dead yet, but his special sauce


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo, pasties, a touque, fuzzy pink slippers and X-Ray specs squatted down and squashed his wallet. "Where's my famulus?" it sobbed, without closing his fly. This event caused severe consequences for armageddon, the neurotic banshee stunned Doobie Brothers fans nationwide.

Tim Horton's Donuts put forty pounds on me belly, left me unable to duzzlecate juices or quaff Snapples. Tim Horton's ghost, or Bits thereof, glazed over when Dunkin Donuts opened across the street. Ronald McDonald wasn't dead yet, but his special sauce covered his lettuce . . .


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo, pasties, a touque, fuzzy pink slippers and X-Ray specs squatted down and squashed his wallet. "Where's my famulus?" it sobbed, without closing his fly. This event caused severe consequences for armageddon, the neurotic banshee stunned Doobie Brothers fans nationwide.

Tim Horton's Donuts put forty pounds on me belly, left me unable to duzzlecate juices or quaff Snapples. Tim Horton's ghost, or Bits thereof, glazed over when Dunkin Donuts opened across the street. Ronald McDonald wasn't dead yet, but his special sauce covered his lettuce and Tim's donuts


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo, pasties, a touque, fuzzy pink slippers and X-Ray specs squatted down and squashed his wallet. "Where's my famulus?" it sobbed, without closing his fly. This event caused severe consequences for armageddon, the neurotic banshee stunned Doobie Brothers fans nationwide.

Tim Horton's Donuts put forty pounds on me belly, left me unable to duzzlecate juices or quaff Snapples. Tim Horton's ghost, or Bits thereof, glazed over when Dunkin Donuts opened across the street. Ronald McDonald wasn't dead yet, but his special sauce covered his lettuce and Tim's donuts making them irresistible.


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo, pasties, a touque, fuzzy pink slippers and X-Ray specs squatted down and squashed his wallet. "Where's my famulus?" it sobbed, without closing his fly. This event caused severe consequences for armageddon, the neurotic banshee stunned Doobie Brothers fans nationwide.

Tim Horton's Donuts put forty pounds on me belly, left me unable to duzzlecate juices or quaff Snapples. Tim Horton's ghost, or Bits thereof, glazed over when Dunkin Donuts opened across the street. Ronald McDonald wasn't dead yet, but his special sauce covered his lettuce and Tim's donuts making them irresistible. Ronald's donut said


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo, pasties, a touque, fuzzy pink slippers and X-Ray specs squatted down and squashed his wallet. "Where's my famulus?" it sobbed, without closing his fly. This event caused severe consequences for armageddon, the neurotic banshee stunned Doobie Brothers fans nationwide.

Tim Horton's Donuts put forty pounds on me belly, left me unable to duzzlecate juices or quaff Snapples. Tim Horton's ghost, or Bits thereof, glazed over when Dunkin Donuts opened across the street. Ronald McDonald wasn't dead yet, but his special sauce covered his lettuce and Tim's donuts making them irresistible. Ronald's donut said, "Bite me, you


----------



## mrjimmy

CHAPTER TWO:

Wilbur and Jennifer felt very lustful, especially with armageddon coming in three neurotic squirrels of random technicolor patterns wearing plaid and paisley boxer shorts with disgusting, indescribable stains named Ronnie, Bob and Squart.

"Why are they here?" cried Argyle embarrassingly. Squart replied wetly, holding his new Robogrip pliers threateningly, "Soon we will attempt to pull the entire universe through the eye of a potato and out the rubber hose style end of the last whales blowhole. "Cobblers!" thought Jackson, but he felt nothing. "Beat It you furry rodents," shouted Jennifer excitedly. Ignoring her misplaced glass eye and wooden leg she was ignoring the large interplanetary invasion of improbability powered teacups from Disney World.

However all deodorant pellets anxiously convened and settled upon one single hair from the Shangri-la Chinese take-out and chocolate fondu flambe emporium Inc. A microsloth company and stout Obi-Wan Kenobi-looking Sears employee from Weyburn Saskatchewan, proffered their condolences. Thanks said the Walrus to the Beatle's tribute band appropriately named, Schmeatles, originally from Speonk, but recently moved to Moose Jaw.

Back in Saskatoon Wilbur and Ronnie traded nose jobs, hair-curlers, latex gloves and their hairy Rottweilers, Debbie and Doobie for a pince-nez, inflatable sheep barn which they hoped to live and not die.

Feeling rather sheepish, Jennifer stripped off her clown nose, tasmanian devil slippers and water wings. Poor Wilber, no amount of soap, petroleum based lubricants, or whale blubber would ease the exuberantly lovely feeling that engulfed his left big toe. Red nail polish aside, his turquoise codpiece shimmered with a glorious smell of roasted peanuts, and his zelophobia now totally gripping him by the short and curlies on his head.

"Put a HAT on backwards, fast, before Squart says, "Let's go to the Schmeatles concert and take our gossypibomas with us, like Mom asked,"" said Ronnie wholeheartedly. "My favourite Schmeatle, Bingo, played the faucet flute with his nose, but not very well."

"Meet The Schmeatles! Where?", Squart asked.

"Backstage, and bring your big pants, soiled diaper, noddy noddy, winkee winkee because Schmeatelmania is all-encompassing, farrago of cheese and nuts!" shouted Ronnie excitedly.

Suddenly, a giant mace wielding walrus wearing a speedo, pasties, a touque, fuzzy pink slippers and X-Ray specs squatted down and squashed his wallet. "Where's my famulus?" it sobbed, without closing his fly. This event caused severe consequences for armageddon, the neurotic banshee stunned Doobie Brothers fans nationwide.

Tim Horton's Donuts put forty pounds on me belly, left me unable to duzzlecate juices or quaff Snapples. Tim Horton's ghost, or Bits thereof, glazed over when Dunkin Donuts opened across the street. Ronald McDonald wasn't dead yet, but his special sauce covered his lettuce and Tim's donuts making them irresistible. Ronald's donut said, "Bite me, you donut biter you!


----------



## MissGulch

May I end this exciting chapter and begin CHAPTER THREE? If I have wounded the tale or offended someone, please send the banshee my way.

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with . . .


----------



## SINC

MissGulch said:


> May I end this exciting chapter and begin CHAPTER THREE? If I have wounded the tale or offended someone, please send the banshee my way.
> 
> CHAPTER THREE
> 
> The injured donut


No problem, thanks MissG. Carry on!


----------



## Kazak

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with _Eau de Homer_


----------



## SINC

Bump so I can read Kazak's post


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck . . .


----------



## SINC

DonB said:


> my three word story.


I guess you didn't read post number one with the instructions. Here they are again:



SINC said:


> Pretty simple to play this one folks. You can add to the story whenever you feel like it.
> 
> Just copy and paste these three words and add your own three words to the tale. The next poster does the same. The tale, as it moves along should be proper grammar and punctuation. (Punctuation does not count as a word).
> 
> Should be fun and I can hardly wait to read the entire story. If it ever ends, that is.
> [/B]


Pick the story up from the post above yours:

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck . . .


----------



## MissGulch

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it


----------



## mrjimmy

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's


----------



## KC4

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic.


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden . . .


----------



## mrjimmy

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight


----------



## Kazak

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon.


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman"


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues"


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course


----------



## Sonal

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning . . .


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.


----------



## MissGulch

I don't know how or why two of the same posts appeared. It seems I can't delete the extra post.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers


----------



## mrjimmy

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person


----------



## KC4

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script


----------



## The G3 Man

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen . . .


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems


----------



## imobile

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders


----------



## fjnmusic

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a


----------



## imobile

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder


----------



## imobile

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing.


----------



## imobile

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not


----------



## KC4

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it.


----------



## imobile

]CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt


----------



## imobile

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy


----------



## KC4

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway . . .


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway. 

Grumpy intimated that


----------



## SINC

BUMP to see last post. AGAIN!


----------



## imobile

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway. 

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway. 

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought


----------



## SINC

Bump to see my last post. Sigh.


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his . . .


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero


----------



## imobile

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad . . .


----------



## Kazak

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words


----------



## Kazak

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you,"


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you," whispered into Putin's . . .


----------



## mrjimmy

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you," whispered into Putin's posterior caused some


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you," whispered into Putin's posterior caused some flatulent slavic responses


----------



## KC4

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you," whispered into Putin's posterior caused some flatulent slavic responses to odoriferously erupt.


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you," whispered into Putin's posterior caused some flatulent slavic responses to odoriferously erupt. "Pungent policies persist!", . . .


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you," whispered into Putin's posterior caused some flatulent slavic responses to odoriferously erupt. "Pungent policies persist!" Ambassador Sneezy told


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you," whispered into Putin's posterior caused some flatulent slavic responses to odoriferously erupt. "Pungent policies persist!" Ambassador Sneezy told the gathering crowd


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you," whispered into Putin's posterior caused some flatulent slavic responses to odoriferously erupt. "Pungent policies persist!" Ambassador Sneezy told the gathering crowd of schnauzer enthusiasts


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you," whispered into Putin's posterior caused some flatulent slavic responses to odoriferously erupt. "Pungent policies persist!" Ambassador Sneezy told the gathering crowd of schnauzer enthusiasts. "Inhale feculent emanations!" . . .


----------



## SINC

Those last three words make no sense EP. Reread the last sentence and notice "told". How do you "tell" inhaled?


----------



## EvanPitts

SINC said:


> Those last three words make no sense EP. Reread the last sentence and notice "told". How do you "tell" inhaled?


Fixed...


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you," whispered into Putin's posterior caused some flatulent slavic responses to odoriferously erupt. "Pungent policies persist!" Ambassador Sneezy told the gathering crowd of schnauzer enthusiasts. "Inhale feculent emanations!" displayed via neon


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you," whispered into Putin's posterior caused some flatulent slavic responses to odoriferously erupt. "Pungent policies persist!" Ambassador Sneezy told the gathering crowd of schnauzer enthusiasts. "Inhale feculent emanations!" displayed via neon signs brainwashed the...


----------



## imobile

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you," whispered into Putin's posterior caused some flatulent slavic responses to odoriferously erupt. "Pungent policies persist!" Ambassador Sneezy told the gathering crowd of schnauzer enthusiasts. "Inhale feculent emanations!" displayed via neon signs brainwashed the unwashed Windoze crowd


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you," whispered into Putin's posterior caused some flatulent slavic responses to odoriferously erupt. "Pungent policies persist!" Ambassador Sneezy told the gathering crowd of schnauzer enthusiasts. "Inhale feculent emanations!" displayed via neon signs brainwashed the unwashed Windoze crowd while Mac enthusiasts


----------



## KC4

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you," whispered into Putin's posterior caused some flatulent slavic responses to odoriferously erupt. "Pungent policies persist!" Ambassador Sneezy told the gathering crowd of schnauzer enthusiasts. "Inhale feculent emanations!" displayed via neon signs brainwashed the unwashed Windoze crowd while Mac enthusiasts chimed with encouragement.


----------



## mrjimmy

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you," whispered into Putin's posterior caused some flatulent slavic responses to odoriferously erupt. "Pungent policies persist!" Ambassador Sneezy told the gathering crowd of schnauzer enthusiasts. "Inhale feculent emanations!" displayed via neon signs brainwashed the unwashed Windoze crowd while Mac enthusiasts chimed with encouragement.

Meanwhile, my swollen


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you," whispered into Putin's posterior caused some flatulent slavic responses to odoriferously erupt. "Pungent policies persist!" Ambassador Sneezy told the gathering crowd of schnauzer enthusiasts. "Inhale feculent emanations!" displayed via neon signs brainwashed the unwashed Windoze crowd while Mac enthusiasts chimed with encouragement.

Meanwhile, my swollen tonsils turned cyan . . .


----------



## mrjimmy

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you," whispered into Putin's posterior caused some flatulent slavic responses to odoriferously erupt. "Pungent policies persist!" Ambassador Sneezy told the gathering crowd of schnauzer enthusiasts. "Inhale feculent emanations!" displayed via neon signs brainwashed the unwashed Windoze crowd while Mac enthusiasts chimed with encouragement.

Meanwhile, my swollen tonsils turned cyan, which troubled me


----------



## imobile

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you," whispered into Putin's posterior caused some flatulent slavic responses to odoriferously erupt. "Pungent policies persist!" Ambassador Sneezy told the gathering crowd of schnauzer enthusiasts. "Inhale feculent emanations!" displayed via neon signs brainwashed the unwashed Windoze crowd while Mac enthusiasts chimed with encouragement.

Meanwhile, my swollen tonsils turned cyan, which troubled me as had tonsillectomy


----------



## jmlachance

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you," whispered into Putin's posterior caused some flatulent slavic responses to odoriferously erupt. "Pungent policies persist!" Ambassador Sneezy told the gathering crowd of schnauzer enthusiasts. "Inhale feculent emanations!" displayed via neon signs brainwashed the unwashed Windoze crowd while Mac enthusiasts chimed with encouragement.

Meanwhile, my swollen tonsils turned cyan, which troubled me as had tonsillectomy[ on my honeymoon


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you," whispered into Putin's posterior caused some flatulent slavic responses to odoriferously erupt. "Pungent policies persist!" Ambassador Sneezy told the gathering crowd of schnauzer enthusiasts. "Inhale feculent emanations!" displayed via neon signs brainwashed the unwashed Windoze crowd while Mac enthusiasts chimed with encouragement.

Meanwhile, my swollen tonsils turned cyan, which troubled me as had tonsillectomy on my honeymoon. It didn't have


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you," whispered into Putin's posterior caused some flatulent slavic responses to odoriferously erupt. "Pungent policies persist!" Ambassador Sneezy told the gathering crowd of schnauzer enthusiasts. "Inhale feculent emanations!" displayed via neon signs brainwashed the unwashed Windoze crowd while Mac enthusiasts chimed with encouragement.

Meanwhile, my swollen tonsils turned cyan, which troubled me as had tonsillectomy on my honeymoon. It didn't have a pickle jar


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you," whispered into Putin's posterior caused some flatulent slavic responses to odoriferously erupt. "Pungent policies persist!" Ambassador Sneezy told the gathering crowd of schnauzer enthusiasts. "Inhale feculent emanations!" displayed via neon signs brainwashed the unwashed Windoze crowd while Mac enthusiasts chimed with encouragement.

Meanwhile, my swollen tonsils turned cyan, which troubled me as had tonsillectomy on my honeymoon. It didn't have a pickle jar with Polski Ogorki


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you," whispered into Putin's posterior caused some flatulent slavic responses to odoriferously erupt. "Pungent policies persist!" Ambassador Sneezy told the gathering crowd of schnauzer enthusiasts. "Inhale feculent emanations!" displayed via neon signs brainwashed the unwashed Windoze crowd while Mac enthusiasts chimed with encouragement.

Meanwhile, my swollen tonsils turned cyan, which troubled me as had tonsillectomy on my honeymoon. It didn't have a pickle jar with Polski Ogorki, nor Jacko's nose,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you," whispered into Putin's posterior caused some flatulent slavic responses to odoriferously erupt. "Pungent policies persist!" Ambassador Sneezy told the gathering crowd of schnauzer enthusiasts. "Inhale feculent emanations!" displayed via neon signs brainwashed the unwashed Windoze crowd while Mac enthusiasts chimed with encouragement.

Meanwhile, my swollen tonsils turned cyan, which troubled me as had tonsillectomy on my honeymoon. It didn't have a pickle jar with Polski Ogorki, nor Jacko's nose, but it did


----------



## mrjimmy

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you," whispered into Putin's posterior caused some flatulent slavic responses to odoriferously erupt. "Pungent policies persist!" Ambassador Sneezy told the gathering crowd of schnauzer enthusiasts. "Inhale feculent emanations!" displayed via neon signs brainwashed the unwashed Windoze crowd while Mac enthusiasts chimed with encouragement.

Meanwhile, my swollen tonsils turned cyan, which troubled me as had tonsillectomy on my honeymoon. It didn't have a pickle jar with Polski Ogorki, nor Jacko's nose, but it did seem irrelevant nonetheless.


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you," whispered into Putin's posterior caused some flatulent slavic responses to odoriferously erupt. "Pungent policies persist!" Ambassador Sneezy told the gathering crowd of schnauzer enthusiasts. "Inhale feculent emanations!" displayed via neon signs brainwashed the unwashed Windoze crowd while Mac enthusiasts chimed with encouragement.

Meanwhile, my swollen tonsils turned cyan, which troubled me as had tonsillectomy on my honeymoon. It didn't have a pickle jar with Polski Ogorki, nor Jacko's nose, but it did seem irrelevant nonetheless. Politically correct impuses . . .


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you," whispered into Putin's posterior caused some flatulent slavic responses to odoriferously erupt. "Pungent policies persist!" Ambassador Sneezy told the gathering crowd of schnauzer enthusiasts. "Inhale feculent emanations!" displayed via neon signs brainwashed the unwashed Windoze crowd while Mac enthusiasts chimed with encouragement.

Meanwhile, my swollen tonsils turned cyan, which troubled me as had tonsillectomy on my honeymoon. It didn't have a pickle jar with Polski Ogorki, nor Jacko's nose, but it did seem irrelevant nonetheless. Politically correct impuses and spelling errors


----------



## mrjimmy

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you," whispered into Putin's posterior caused some flatulent slavic responses to odoriferously erupt. "Pungent policies persist!" Ambassador Sneezy told the gathering crowd of schnauzer enthusiasts. "Inhale feculent emanations!" displayed via neon signs brainwashed the unwashed Windoze crowd while Mac enthusiasts chimed with encouragement.

Meanwhile, my swollen tonsils turned cyan, which troubled me as had tonsillectomy on my honeymoon. It didn't have a pickle jar with Polski Ogorki, nor Jacko's nose, but it did seem irrelevant nonetheless. Politically correct impuses and spelling errors abounded. So did


----------



## Kazak

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you," whispered into Putin's posterior caused some flatulent slavic responses to odoriferously erupt. "Pungent policies persist!" Ambassador Sneezy told the gathering crowd of schnauzer enthusiasts. "Inhale feculent emanations!" displayed via neon signs brainwashed the unwashed Windoze crowd while Mac enthusiasts chimed with encouragement.

Meanwhile, my swollen tonsils turned cyan, which troubled me as had tonsillectomy on my honeymoon. It didn't have a pickle jar with Polski Ogorki, nor Jacko's nose, but it did seem irrelevant nonetheless. Politically correct impuses and spelling errors abounded. So did _non sequiturs_. Suddenly,


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you," whispered into Putin's posterior caused some flatulent slavic responses to odoriferously erupt. "Pungent policies persist!" Ambassador Sneezy told the gathering crowd of schnauzer enthusiasts. "Inhale feculent emanations!" displayed via neon signs brainwashed the unwashed Windoze crowd while Mac enthusiasts chimed with encouragement.

Meanwhile, my swollen tonsils turned cyan, which troubled me as had tonsillectomy on my honeymoon. It didn't have a pickle jar with Polski Ogorki, nor Jacko's nose, but it did seem irrelevant nonetheless. Politically correct impuses and spelling errors abounded. So did _non sequiturs_. Suddenly, Uncle Albert screamed . . .


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you," whispered into Putin's posterior caused some flatulent slavic responses to odoriferously erupt. "Pungent policies persist!" Ambassador Sneezy told the gathering crowd of schnauzer enthusiasts. "Inhale feculent emanations!" displayed via neon signs brainwashed the unwashed Windoze crowd while Mac enthusiasts chimed with encouragement.

Meanwhile, my swollen tonsils turned cyan, which troubled me as had tonsillectomy on my honeymoon. It didn't have a pickle jar with Polski Ogorki, nor Jacko's nose, but it did seem irrelevant nonetheless. Politically correct impuses and spelling errors abounded. So did non sequiturs. Suddenly, Uncle Albert screamed "WHERE'S MY HASSENPFEFFER?!"


----------



## mrjimmy

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you," whispered into Putin's posterior caused some flatulent slavic responses to odoriferously erupt. "Pungent policies persist!" Ambassador Sneezy told the gathering crowd of schnauzer enthusiasts. "Inhale feculent emanations!" displayed via neon signs brainwashed the unwashed Windoze crowd while Mac enthusiasts chimed with encouragement.

Meanwhile, my swollen tonsils turned cyan, which troubled me as had tonsillectomy on my honeymoon. It didn't have a pickle jar with Polski Ogorki, nor Jacko's nose, but it did seem irrelevant nonetheless. Politically correct impuses and spelling errors abounded. So did non sequiturs. Suddenly, Uncle Albert screamed "WHERE'S MY HASSENPFEFFER?!" "Where indeed" sighed


----------



## mrjimmy

bump to see post...


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you," whispered into Putin's posterior caused some flatulent slavic responses to odoriferously erupt. "Pungent policies persist!" Ambassador Sneezy told the gathering crowd of schnauzer enthusiasts. "Inhale feculent emanations!" displayed via neon signs brainwashed the unwashed Windoze crowd while Mac enthusiasts chimed with encouragement.

Meanwhile, my swollen tonsils turned cyan, which troubled me as had tonsillectomy on my honeymoon. It didn't have a pickle jar with Polski Ogorki, nor Jacko's nose, but it did seem irrelevant nonetheless. Politically correct impuses and spelling errors abounded. So did non sequiturs. Suddenly, Uncle Albert screamed "WHERE'S MY HASSENPFEFFER?!" "Where indeed" sighed a talking schnauzer


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you," whispered into Putin's posterior caused some flatulent slavic responses to odoriferously erupt. "Pungent policies persist!" Ambassador Sneezy told the gathering crowd of schnauzer enthusiasts. "Inhale feculent emanations!" displayed via neon signs brainwashed the unwashed Windoze crowd while Mac enthusiasts chimed with encouragement.

Meanwhile, my swollen tonsils turned cyan, which troubled me as had tonsillectomy on my honeymoon. It didn't have a pickle jar with Polski Ogorki, nor Jacko's nose, but it did seem irrelevant nonetheless. Politically correct impuses and spelling errors abounded. So did non sequiturs. Suddenly, Uncle Albert screamed "WHERE'S MY HASSENPFEFFER?!" "Where indeed" sighed a talking schnauzer while licking its . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you," whispered into Putin's posterior caused some flatulent slavic responses to odoriferously erupt. "Pungent policies persist!" Ambassador Sneezy told the gathering crowd of schnauzer enthusiasts. "Inhale feculent emanations!" displayed via neon signs brainwashed the unwashed Windoze crowd while Mac enthusiasts chimed with encouragement.

Meanwhile, my swollen tonsils turned cyan, which troubled me as had tonsillectomy on my honeymoon. It didn't have a pickle jar with Polski Ogorki, nor Jacko's nose, but it did seem irrelevant nonetheless. Politically correct impuses and spelling errors abounded. So did non sequiturs. Suddenly, Uncle Albert screamed "WHERE'S MY HASSENPFEFFER?!" "Where indeed" sighed a talking schnauzer while licking its popsicle, began to


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you," whispered into Putin's posterior caused some flatulent slavic responses to odoriferously erupt. "Pungent policies persist!" Ambassador Sneezy told the gathering crowd of schnauzer enthusiasts. "Inhale feculent emanations!" displayed via neon signs brainwashed the unwashed Windoze crowd while Mac enthusiasts chimed with encouragement.

Meanwhile, my swollen tonsils turned cyan, which troubled me as had tonsillectomy on my honeymoon. It didn't have a pickle jar with Polski Ogorki, nor Jacko's nose, but it did seem irrelevant nonetheless. Politically correct impuses and spelling errors abounded. So did non sequiturs. Suddenly, Uncle Albert screamed "WHERE'S MY HASSENPFEFFER?!" "Where indeed" sighed a talking schnauzer while licking its popsicle, began to vote for Chretien . . .


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you," whispered into Putin's posterior caused some flatulent slavic responses to odoriferously erupt. "Pungent policies persist!" Ambassador Sneezy told the gathering crowd of schnauzer enthusiasts. "Inhale feculent emanations!" displayed via neon signs brainwashed the unwashed Windoze crowd while Mac enthusiasts chimed with encouragement.

Meanwhile, my swollen tonsils turned cyan, which troubled me as had tonsillectomy on my honeymoon. It didn't have a pickle jar with Polski Ogorki, nor Jacko's nose, but it did seem irrelevant nonetheless. Politically correct impuses and spelling errors abounded. So did non sequiturs. Suddenly, Uncle Albert screamed "WHERE'S MY HASSENPFEFFER?!" "Where indeed" sighed a talking schnauzer while licking its popsicle, began to vote for Chretien over Horton's ghost,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THREE

The injured donut was injected with Eau de Homer, not Simpson, but Sears before Roebuck and 42 stitches. Of course it doesn't make sense, some things never do but that's deep fryer logic. Beasts of burden think this story cooks with delight of de moon. Oblate rhomboids rejoiced as they sang "Honky Tonk Woman", "Muskrat Love", and "Wedding Bell Blues" in D minor, which of course was accompanied by cacophonic mule skinning fragrant body lotion.

Woody Allen arrived with fresh diapers on his person and a script of how to involve a Volkswagen with electrical problems and personality disorders into becoming a born again Mercedes Benz cup holder having defeated Federer in dwarf-tossing. Happy was not himself about it as he felt Snowhite and Woody were blackmailing Grumpy with compromising photos on the subway.

Grumpy intimated that was completely innocent, but stuttered uncontrollably at the thought of Wilbur finding crickets in his Sunday newspaper supplements. The news headlines were secondary to Dopey's love note to Zachary, however Sneezy's meatball hero George W Bush yearned yet again to rape Baghdad with his WeaponofMinimalDimensions for the holidays.

These three words, "I wuv you," whispered into Putin's posterior caused some flatulent slavic responses to odoriferously erupt. "Pungent policies persist!" Ambassador Sneezy told the gathering crowd of schnauzer enthusiasts. "Inhale feculent emanations!" displayed via neon signs brainwashed the unwashed Windoze crowd while Mac enthusiasts chimed with encouragement.

Meanwhile, my swollen tonsils turned cyan, which troubled me as had tonsillectomy on my honeymoon. It didn't have a pickle jar with Polski Ogorki, nor Jacko's nose, but it did seem irrelevant nonetheless. Politically correct impuses and spelling errors abounded. So did non sequiturs. Suddenly, Uncle Albert screamed "WHERE'S MY HASSENPFEFFER?!" "Where indeed" sighed a talking schnauzer while licking its popsicle, began to vote for Chretien over Horton's ghost, which was green.

Next poster please start:

CHAPTER FOUR


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper...


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes.


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking . . .


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens. . .


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny...


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words


----------



## imobile

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. though his philosophunculism


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening.


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack


----------



## Kazak

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips)


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence


----------



## mrjimmy

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter,


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed . . .


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist


----------



## mrjimmy

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate


----------



## Kazak

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq,


----------



## Kazak

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly.


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo,


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce


----------



## Kazak

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper,


----------



## Kazak

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals.


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower to style his


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower to style his nasty back hair.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower to style his nasty back hair. Of course he


----------



## uPhone

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower to style his nasty back hair. Of course he truely idolized Beyonce,


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower to style his nasty back hair. Of course he truely idolized Beyonce, Stompin' Tom Connors,


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower to style his nasty back hair. Of course he truely idolized Beyonce, Britney and Elvis


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower to style his nasty back hair. Of course he truely idolized Beyonce, but he couldn't


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower to style his nasty back hair. Of course he truely idolized Beyonce, but he couldn't stand her "music".


----------



## SINC

HAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower to style his nasty back hair. Of course he truely idolized Beyonce, but he couldn't stand her "music".

Although he wanted


----------



## uPhone

HAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower to style his nasty back hair. Of course he truely idolized Beyonce, but he couldn't stand her "music".

Although he wanted his very own


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower to style his nasty back hair. Of course he truely idolized Beyonce, but he couldn't stand her "music".

Although he wanted his very own long underwear, he


----------



## mrjimmy

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower to style his nasty back hair. Of course he truely idolized Beyonce, but he couldn't stand her "music".

Although he wanted his very own long underwear, he settled going commando


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower to style his nasty back hair. Of course he truely idolized Beyonce, but he couldn't stand her "music".

Although he wanted his very own long underwear, he settled going commando and instead wore


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower to style his nasty back hair. Of course he truely idolized Beyonce, but he couldn't stand her "music".

Although he wanted his very own long underwear, he settled going commando and instead wore a fluffy tutu


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower to style his nasty back hair. Of course he truely idolized Beyonce, but he couldn't stand her "music".

Although he wanted his very own long underwear, he settled going commando and instead wore a fluffy tutu with coffee stains . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower to style his nasty back hair. Of course he truely idolized Beyonce, but he couldn't stand her "music".

Although he wanted his very own long underwear, he settled going commando and instead wore a fluffy tutu with coffee stains. His only regret


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower to style his nasty back hair. Of course he truely idolized Beyonce, but he couldn't stand her "music".

Although he wanted his very own long underwear, he settled going commando and instead wore a fluffy tutu with coffee stains. His only regret was voting Duceppe . . .


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower to style his nasty back hair. Of course he truely idolized Beyonce, but he couldn't stand her "music".

Although he wanted his very own long underwear, he settled going commando and instead wore a fluffy tutu with coffee stains. His only regret was voting Duceppe as Miss Congeniality


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower to style his nasty back hair. Of course he truely idolized Beyonce, but he couldn't stand her "music".

Although he wanted his very own long underwear, he settled going commando and instead wore a fluffy tutu with coffee stains. His only regret was voting Duceppe as Miss Congeniality, but not before


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower to style his nasty back hair. Of course he truely idolized Beyonce, but he couldn't stand her "music".

Although he wanted his very own long underwear, he settled going commando and instead wore a fluffy tutu with coffee stains. His only regret was voting Duceppe as Miss Congeniality, but not before dawning an Etch-a-Sketch


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower to style his nasty back hair. Of course he truely idolized Beyonce, but he couldn't stand her "music".

Although he wanted his very own long underwear, he settled going commando and instead wore a fluffy tutu with coffee stains. His only regret was voting Duceppe as Miss Congeniality, but not before dawning an Etch-a-Sketch figure of a


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower to style his nasty back hair. Of course he truely idolized Beyonce, but he couldn't stand her "music".

Although he wanted his very own long underwear, he settled going commando and instead wore a fluffy tutu with coffee stains. His only regret was voting Duceppe as Miss Congeniality, but not before dawning an Etch-a-Sketch figure of a rain-soaked Ignatieff.


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower to style his nasty back hair. Of course he truely idolized Beyonce, but he couldn't stand her "music".

Although he wanted his very own long underwear, he settled going commando and instead wore a fluffy tutu with coffee stains. His only regret was voting Duceppe as Miss Congeniality, but not before dawning an Etch-a-Sketch figure of a rain-soaked Ignatieff. That sketch would . . .


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower to style his nasty back hair. Of course he truely idolized Beyonce, but he couldn't stand her "music".

Although he wanted his very own long underwear, he settled going commando and instead wore a fluffy tutu with coffee stains. His only regret was voting Duceppe as Miss Congeniality, but not before dawning an Etch-a-Sketch figure of a rain-soaked Ignatieff. That sketch would produce severe headaches


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower to style his nasty back hair. Of course he truely idolized Beyonce, but he couldn't stand her "music".

Although he wanted his very own long underwear, he settled going commando and instead wore a fluffy tutu with coffee stains. His only regret was voting Duceppe as Miss Congeniality, but not before dawning an Etch-a-Sketch figure of a rain-soaked Ignatieff. That sketch would produce severe headaches and premenstral cramping . . .


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower to style his nasty back hair. Of course he truely idolized Beyonce, but he couldn't stand her "music".

Although he wanted his very own long underwear, he settled going commando and instead wore a fluffy tutu with coffee stains. His only regret was voting Duceppe as Miss Congeniality, but not before dawning an Etch-a-Sketch figure of a rain-soaked Ignatieff. That sketch would produce severe headaches and premenstral cramping, spelling errors, and


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower to style his nasty back hair. Of course he truely idolized Beyonce, but he couldn't stand her "music".

Although he wanted his very own long underwear, he settled going commando and instead wore a fluffy tutu with coffee stains. His only regret was voting Duceppe as Miss Congeniality, but not before dawning an Etch-a-Sketch figure of a rain-soaked Ignatieff. That sketch would produce severe headaches and premenstral cramping, spelling errors, and a whopping great


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower to style his nasty back hair. Of course he truely idolized Beyonce, but he couldn't stand her "music".

Although he wanted his very own long underwear, he settled going commando and instead wore a fluffy tutu with coffee stains. His only regret was voting Duceppe as Miss Congeniality, but not before dawning an Etch-a-Sketch figure of a rain-soaked Ignatieff. That sketch would produce severe headaches and premenstral cramping, spelling errors, and a whopping great bacchanal. The Pope


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower to style his nasty back hair. Of course he truely idolized Beyonce, but he couldn't stand her "music".

Although he wanted his very own long underwear, he settled going commando and instead wore a fluffy tutu with coffee stains. His only regret was voting Duceppe as Miss Congeniality, but not before dawning an Etch-a-Sketch figure of a rain-soaked Ignatieff. That sketch would produce severe headaches and premenstral cramping, spelling errors, and a whopping great bacchanal. The Pope, who disliked Ignatieff,


----------



## SINC

HAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower to style his nasty back hair. Of course he truely idolized Beyonce, but he couldn't stand her "music".

Although he wanted his very own long underwear, he settled going commando and instead wore a fluffy tutu with coffee stains. His only regret was voting Duceppe as Miss Congeniality, but not before dawning an Etch-a-Sketch figure of a rain-soaked Ignatieff. That sketch would produce severe headaches and premenstral cramping, spelling errors, and a whopping great bacchanal. The Pope, who disliked Ignatieff, as he should,


----------



## uPhone

HAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower to style his nasty back hair. Of course he truely idolized Beyonce, but he couldn't stand her "music".

Although he wanted his very own long underwear, he settled going commando and instead wore a fluffy tutu with coffee stains. His only regret was voting Duceppe as Miss Congeniality, but not before dawning an Etch-a-Sketch figure of a rain-soaked Ignatieff. That sketch would produce severe headaches and premenstral cramping, spelling errors, and a whopping great bacchanal. The Pope, who disliked Ignatieff, as he should, announced his resignation


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower to style his nasty back hair. Of course he truely idolized Beyonce, but he couldn't stand her "music".

Although he wanted his very own long underwear, he settled going commando and instead wore a fluffy tutu with coffee stains. His only regret was voting Duceppe as Miss Congeniality, but not before dawning an Etch-a-Sketch figure of a rain-soaked Ignatieff. That sketch would produce severe headaches and premenstral cramping, spelling errors, and a whopping great bacchanal. The Pope, who disliked Ignatieff, as he should, announced his resignation as Liberal Spin-doctor


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower to style his nasty back hair. Of course he truely idolized Beyonce, but he couldn't stand her "music".

Although he wanted his very own long underwear, he settled going commando and instead wore a fluffy tutu with coffee stains. His only regret was voting Duceppe as Miss Congeniality, but not before dawning an Etch-a-Sketch figure of a rain-soaked Ignatieff. That sketch would produce severe headaches and premenstral cramping, spelling errors, and a whopping great bacchanal. The Pope, who disliked Ignatieff, as he should, announced his resignation as Liberal Spin-doctor with two reservations;


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower to style his nasty back hair. Of course he truely idolized Beyonce, but he couldn't stand her "music".

Although he wanted his very own long underwear, he settled going commando and instead wore a fluffy tutu with coffee stains. His only regret was voting Duceppe as Miss Congeniality, but not before dawning an Etch-a-Sketch figure of a rain-soaked Ignatieff. That sketch would produce severe headaches and premenstral cramping, spelling errors, and a whopping great bacchanal. The Pope, who disliked Ignatieff, as he should, announced his resignation as Liberal Spin-doctor with two reservations; Would his ring


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower to style his nasty back hair. Of course he truely idolized Beyonce, but he couldn't stand her "music".

Although he wanted his very own long underwear, he settled going commando and instead wore a fluffy tutu with coffee stains. His only regret was voting Duceppe as Miss Congeniality, but not before dawning an Etch-a-Sketch figure of a rain-soaked Ignatieff. That sketch would produce severe headaches and premenstral cramping, spelling errors, and a whopping great bacchanal. The Pope, who disliked Ignatieff, as he should, announced his resignation as Liberal Spin-doctor with two reservations; Would his ring glow brightly and


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower to style his nasty back hair. Of course he truely idolized Beyonce, but he couldn't stand her "music".

Although he wanted his very own long underwear, he settled going commando and instead wore a fluffy tutu with coffee stains. His only regret was voting Duceppe as Miss Congeniality, but not before dawning an Etch-a-Sketch figure of a rain-soaked Ignatieff. That sketch would produce severe headaches and premenstral cramping, spelling errors, and a whopping great bacchanal. The Pope, who disliked Ignatieff, as he should, announced his resignation as Liberal Spin-doctor with two reservations; Would his ring glow brightly and would his finger


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower to style his nasty back hair. Of course he truely idolized Beyonce, but he couldn't stand her "music".

Although he wanted his very own long underwear, he settled going commando and instead wore a fluffy tutu with coffee stains. His only regret was voting Duceppe as Miss Congeniality, but not before dawning an Etch-a-Sketch figure of a rain-soaked Ignatieff. That sketch would produce severe headaches and premenstral cramping, spelling errors, and a whopping great bacchanal. The Pope, who disliked Ignatieff, as he should, announced his resignation as Liberal Spin-doctor with two reservations; Would his ring glow brightly and would his finger scratch nether regions


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FOUR

Prime Minister Harper crossed his eyes. He then crossed the road, looking like something possessed the Liberal chickens and their coop. Yet eggs benny dictated many words and few yokes. Though his philosophunculism elicited sporadic sibilance, he warbled endlessly to himself whilst prancing and preening. Harper's wafer snack (AKA buffalo chips) caused tremendous flatulence, but no matter, budgies were killed and a taxidermist named Harold ate a stuffed turkey with chop sticks.

Meanwhile, in Kangiqsualujjuaq, Satan was chilly. His pixies however, with legs akimbo, squirted hot sauce without using their Super Soaker Squirters. "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious," cried Harper, flaunting his knowledge of Pinochle and Klingon fertility rituals. "Nnnnoooooooooo!" weeped Satan, as he prepared a Toro snowblower to style his nasty back hair. Of course he truely idolized Beyonce, but he couldn't stand her "music".

Although he wanted his very own long underwear, he settled going commando and instead wore a fluffy tutu with coffee stains. His only regret was voting Duceppe as Miss Congeniality, but not before dawning an Etch-a-Sketch figure of a rain-soaked Ignatieff. That sketch would produce severe headaches and premenstral cramping, spelling errors, and a whopping great bacchanal. The Pope, who disliked Ignatieff, as he should, announced his resignation as Liberal Spin-doctor with two reservations; Would his ring glow brightly and would his finger scratch nether regions effectivey? Stay tuned.

CHAPTER FIVE


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said . . .


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs . . .


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin,


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors...


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy . . .


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, . . .


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash . . .


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer.


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning . . .


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off,


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging . . .


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings . . .


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided that dingoes ate


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided that dingoes ate Canadians, Englanders, and


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided that dingoes ate Canadians, Englanders, and clumsy tap dancers.


----------



## Kazak

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided that dingoes ate Canadians, Englanders, and clumsy tap dancers. Since she was


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided that dingoes ate Canadians, Englanders, and clumsy tap dancers. Since she was really into cheese


----------



## Kazak

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided that dingoes ate Canadians, Englanders, and clumsy tap dancers. Since she was really into cheese doodle sculptures of


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided that dingoes ate Canadians, Englanders, and clumsy tap dancers. Since she was myopic she couldn't


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided that dingoes ate Canadians, Englanders, and clumsy tap dancers. Since she was myopic she couldn't even hope to


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided that dingoes ate Canadians, Englanders, and clumsy tap dancers. Since she was myopic she couldn't even hope to see Pluto explode . . .


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided that dingoes ate Canadians, Englanders, and clumsy tap dancers. Since she was myopic she couldn't even hope to see Pluto explode, her Pica habit


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided that dingoes ate Canadians, Englanders, and clumsy tap dancers. Since she was myopic she couldn't even hope to see Pluto explode, her Pica habit remained largely untreatable


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided that dingoes ate Canadians, Englanders, and clumsy tap dancers. Since she was myopic she couldn't even hope to see Pluto explode, her Pica habit remained largely untreatable with modern methods . . .


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided that dingoes ate Canadians, Englanders, and clumsy tap dancers. Since she was myopic she couldn't even hope to see Pluto explode, her Pica habit remained largely untreatable with modern methods, and her Brucellosis


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided that dingoes ate Canadians, Englanders, and clumsy tap dancers. Since she was myopic she couldn't even hope to see Pluto explode, her Pica habit remained largely untreatable with modern methods, and her Brucellosis swelled with envy . . .


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided that dingoes ate Canadians, Englanders, and clumsy tap dancers. Since she was myopic she couldn't even hope to see Pluto explode, her Pica habit remained largely untreatable with modern methods, and her Brucellosis swelled with envy. Jackie was Jennifer's


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided that dingoes ate Canadians, Englanders, and clumsy tap dancers. Since she was myopic she couldn't even hope to see Pluto explode, her Pica habit remained largely untreatable with modern methods, and her Brucellosis swelled with envy. Jackie was Jennifer's Tupperware party organizer


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided that dingoes ate Canadians, Englanders, and clumsy tap dancers. Since she was myopic she couldn't even hope to see Pluto explode, her Pica habit remained largely untreatable with modern methods, and her Brucellosis swelled with envy. Jackie was Jennifer's Tupperware party organizer and in addition


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided that dingoes ate Canadians, Englanders, and clumsy tap dancers. Since she was myopic she couldn't even hope to see Pluto explode, her Pica habit remained largely untreatable with modern methods, and her Brucellosis swelled with envy. Jackie was Jennifer's Tupperware party organizer and in addition swelled with envy . . .


----------



## mgmitchell

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided that dingoes ate Canadians, Englanders, and clumsy tap dancers. Since she was myopic she couldn't even hope to see Pluto explode, her Pica habit remained largely untreatable with modern methods, and her Brucellosis swelled with envy. Jackie was Jennifer's Tupperware party organizer and in addition swelled with envy with the thought


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided that dingoes ate Canadians, Englanders, and clumsy tap dancers. Since she was myopic she couldn't even hope to see Pluto explode, her Pica habit remained largely untreatable with modern methods, and her Brucellosis swelled with envy. Jackie was Jennifer's Tupperware party organizer and in addition swelled with envy with the thought of green bon-bons . . .


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided that dingoes ate Canadians, Englanders, and clumsy tap dancers. Since she was myopic she couldn't even hope to see Pluto explode, her Pica habit remained largely untreatable with modern methods, and her Brucellosis swelled with envy. Jackie was Jennifer's Tupperware party organizer and in addition swelled with envy with the thought of green bon-bons inside airtight containers


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided that dingoes ate Canadians, Englanders, and clumsy tap dancers. Since she was myopic she couldn't even hope to see Pluto explode, her Pica habit remained largely untreatable with modern methods, and her Brucellosis swelled with envy. Jackie was Jennifer's Tupperware party organizer and in addition swelled with envy with the thought of green bon-bons inside airtight containers that burp when


----------



## mgmitchell

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided that dingoes ate Canadians, Englanders, and clumsy tap dancers. Since she was myopic she couldn't even hope to see Pluto explode, her Pica habit remained largely untreatable with modern methods, and her Brucellosis swelled with envy. Jackie was Jennifer's Tupperware party organizer and in addition swelled with envy with the thought of green bon-bons inside airtight containers that burp when heated. So, anyway,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided that dingoes ate Canadians, Englanders, and clumsy tap dancers. Since she was myopic she couldn't even hope to see Pluto explode, her Pica habit remained largely untreatable with modern methods, and her Brucellosis swelled with envy. Jackie was Jennifer's Tupperware party organizer and in addition swelled with envy with the thought of green bon-bons inside airtight containers that burp when heated. So anyway, I decided to


----------



## mgmitchell

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided that dingoes ate Canadians, Englanders, and clumsy tap dancers. Since she was myopic she couldn't even hope to see Pluto explode, her Pica habit remained largely untreatable with modern methods, and her Brucellosis swelled with envy. Jackie was Jennifer's Tupperware party organizer and in addition swelled with envy with the thought of green bon-bons inside airtight containers that burp when heated. So anyway, I decided to end this chapter.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided that dingoes ate Canadians, Englanders, and clumsy tap dancers. Since she was myopic she couldn't even hope to see Pluto explode, her Pica habit remained largely untreatable with modern methods, and her Brucellosis swelled with envy. Jackie was Jennifer's Tupperware party organizer and in addition swelled with envy with the thought of green bon-bons inside airtight containers that burp when heated. So anyway, I decided to end this chapter.

But it didn't


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided that dingoes ate Canadians, Englanders, and clumsy tap dancers. Since she was myopic she couldn't even hope to see Pluto explode, her Pica habit remained largely untreatable with modern methods, and her Brucellosis swelled with envy. Jackie was Jennifer's Tupperware party organizer and in addition swelled with envy with the thought of green bon-bons inside airtight containers that burp when heated. So anyway, I decided to end this chapter.

But it didn't work, so I


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided that dingoes ate Canadians, Englanders, and clumsy tap dancers. Since she was myopic she couldn't even hope to see Pluto explode, her Pica habit remained largely untreatable with modern methods, and her Brucellosis swelled with envy. Jackie was Jennifer's Tupperware party organizer and in addition swelled with envy with the thought of green bon-bons inside airtight containers that burp when heated. So anyway, I decided to end this chapter.

But it didn't work, so I grabbed my weedwacker


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided that dingoes ate Canadians, Englanders, and clumsy tap dancers. Since she was myopic she couldn't even hope to see Pluto explode, her Pica habit remained largely untreatable with modern methods, and her Brucellosis swelled with envy. Jackie was Jennifer's Tupperware party organizer and in addition swelled with envy with the thought of green bon-bons inside airtight containers that burp when heated. So anyway, I decided to end this chapter.

But it didn't work, so I grabbed my weedwacker, started it up


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided that dingoes ate Canadians, Englanders, and clumsy tap dancers. Since she was myopic she couldn't even hope to see Pluto explode, her Pica habit remained largely untreatable with modern methods, and her Brucellosis swelled with envy. Jackie was Jennifer's Tupperware party organizer and in addition swelled with envy with the thought of green bon-bons inside airtight containers that burp when heated. So anyway, I decided to end this chapter.

But it didn't work, so I grabbed my weedwacker, started it up - and heard music!


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided that dingoes ate Canadians, Englanders, and clumsy tap dancers. Since she was myopic she couldn't even hope to see Pluto explode, her Pica habit remained largely untreatable with modern methods, and her Brucellosis swelled with envy. Jackie was Jennifer's Tupperware party organizer and in addition swelled with envy with the thought of green bon-bons inside airtight containers that burp when heated. So anyway, I decided to end this chapter.

But it didn't work, so I grabbed my weedwacker, started it up - and heard music! It was different


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided that dingoes ate Canadians, Englanders, and clumsy tap dancers. Since she was myopic she couldn't even hope to see Pluto explode, her Pica habit remained largely untreatable with modern methods, and her Brucellosis swelled with envy. Jackie was Jennifer's Tupperware party organizer and in addition swelled with envy with the thought of green bon-bons inside airtight containers that burp when heated. So anyway, I decided to end this chapter.

But it didn't work, so I grabbed my weedwacker, started it up - and heard music! It was different, Buckwheat Zydeco disco . . .


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided that dingoes ate Canadians, Englanders, and clumsy tap dancers. Since she was myopic she couldn't even hope to see Pluto explode, her Pica habit remained largely untreatable with modern methods, and her Brucellosis swelled with envy. Jackie was Jennifer's Tupperware party organizer and in addition swelled with envy with the thought of green bon-bons inside airtight containers that burp when heated. So anyway, I decided to end this chapter.

But it didn't work, so I grabbed my weedwacker, started it up - and heard music! It was different, Buckwheat Zydeco disco with more cowbell


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided that dingoes ate Canadians, Englanders, and clumsy tap dancers. Since she was myopic she couldn't even hope to see Pluto explode, her Pica habit remained largely untreatable with modern methods, and her Brucellosis swelled with envy. Jackie was Jennifer's Tupperware party organizer and in addition swelled with envy with the thought of green bon-bons inside airtight containers that burp when heated. So anyway, I decided to end this chapter.

But it didn't work, so I grabbed my weedwacker, started it up - and heard music! It was different, Buckwheat Zydeco disco with more cowbell. And so ends


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided that dingoes ate Canadians, Englanders, and clumsy tap dancers. Since she was myopic she couldn't even hope to see Pluto explode, her Pica habit remained largely untreatable with modern methods, and her Brucellosis swelled with envy. Jackie was Jennifer's Tupperware party organizer and in addition swelled with envy with the thought of green bon-bons inside airtight containers that burp when heated. So anyway, I decided to end this chapter.

But it didn't work, so I grabbed my weedwacker, started it up - and heard music! It was different, Buckwheat Zydeco disco with more cowbell. And so ends the beginning of


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided that dingoes ate Canadians, Englanders, and clumsy tap dancers. Since she was myopic she couldn't even hope to see Pluto explode, her Pica habit remained largely untreatable with modern methods, and her Brucellosis swelled with envy. Jackie was Jennifer's Tupperware party organizer and in addition swelled with envy with the thought of green bon-bons inside airtight containers that burp when heated. So anyway, I decided to end this chapter.

But it didn't work, so I grabbed my weedwacker, started it up - and heard music! It was different, Buckwheat Zydeco disco with more cowbell. And so ends the beginning of the middle part


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided that dingoes ate Canadians, Englanders, and clumsy tap dancers. Since she was myopic she couldn't even hope to see Pluto explode, her Pica habit remained largely untreatable with modern methods, and her Brucellosis swelled with envy. Jackie was Jennifer's Tupperware party organizer and in addition swelled with envy with the thought of green bon-bons inside airtight containers that burp when heated. So anyway, I decided to end this chapter.

But it didn't work, so I grabbed my weedwacker, started it up - and heard music! It was different, Buckwheat Zydeco disco with more cowbell. And so ends the beginning of the middle part of the start


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIVE

Jackie Wilson said, "Satan, where art thou my beauty, my hard pecs, my wheelchair cushions, and my Preparation-H!"

"Coming my bedouin", replied Bill O'Reilly on live TV. Stompin' Tom Connors' busted guitar wept as he played Yankee Doodle Dandy, the 1812 Overture, and Macarthur Park. Tom's boots were dayglo pink, holed in the toe, incredibly itchy and covered in rash graphics to woo Macy's shoe buyer. The next morning Harper called Tom Connors Tom Thumb, pissing Tom off, his 'roids raging, his belly bloating, five golden rings attached to his dog Sparky's collar.

Jennifer meanwhile decided that dingoes ate Canadians, Englanders, and clumsy tap dancers. Since she was myopic she couldn't even hope to see Pluto explode, her Pica habit remained largely untreatable with modern methods, and her Brucellosis swelled with envy. Jackie was Jennifer's Tupperware party organizer and in addition swelled with envy with the thought of green bon-bons inside airtight containers that burp when heated. So anyway, I decided to end this chapter.

But it didn't work, so I grabbed my weedwacker, started it up - and heard music! It was different, Buckwheat Zydeco disco with more cowbell. And so ends the beginning of the middle part of the start of the ending.


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie


----------



## mrjimmy

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on Wall Street.


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> CHAPTER SIX
> 
> Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he





MissGulch said:


> CHAPTER SIX
> 
> Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on Wall Street.


Ooops, that's FOUR words. EDIT:

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall


----------



## Rps

street as a


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> street as a


C'mon people, you have to copy and paste the post above and add your three words. Is that so hard?

EDIT AGAIN: 

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as a

Pick it up from the post below please.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as a


----------



## Dr.G.

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker.


----------



## Rps

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable as


----------



## mrjimmy

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers,


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod . . .


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties. . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends.


----------



## Rps

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what _delftly_


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what _delftly_ meant to their


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants had funky oscillations . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants had funky oscillations. His shirt however,


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants had funky oscillations. His shirt however, mustard stains notwithstanding,


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants had funky oscillations. His shirt however, mustard stains notwithstanding, expressed Hawaiian glee . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants had funky oscillations. His shirt however, mustard stains notwithstanding, expressed Hawaiian glee, with flowered chocolate


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants had funky oscillations. His shirt however, mustard stains notwithstanding, expressed Hawaiian glee, with flowered chocolate meadow muffins studded . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants had funky oscillations. His shirt however, mustard stains notwithstanding, expressed Hawaiian glee, with flowered chocolate meadow muffins studded with gum drops.


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants had funky oscillations. His shirt however, mustard stains notwithstanding, expressed Hawaiian glee, with flowered chocolate meadow muffins studded with gum drops.

Funk permeated the


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants had funky oscillations. His shirt however, mustard stains notwithstanding, expressed Hawaiian glee, with flowered chocolate meadow muffins studded with gum drops.

Funk permeated the country music nightclub


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants had funky oscillations. His shirt however, mustard stains notwithstanding, expressed Hawaiian glee, with flowered chocolate meadow muffins studded with gum drops.

Funk permeated the country music nightclub while Boxcar Willie


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants had funky oscillations. His shirt however, mustard stains notwithstanding, expressed Hawaiian glee, with flowered chocolate meadow muffins studded with gum drops.

Funk permeated the country music nightclub while Boxcar Willie wrote new tunes


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants had funky oscillations. His shirt however, mustard stains notwithstanding, expressed Hawaiian glee, with flowered chocolate meadow muffins studded with gum drops.

Funk permeated the country music nightclub while Boxcar Willie wrote new tunes on his harp.


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants had funky oscillations. His shirt however, mustard stains notwithstanding, expressed Hawaiian glee, with flowered chocolate meadow muffins studded with gum drops.

Funk permeated the country music nightclub while Boxcar Willie wrote new tunes on his harp. Pamela Wallin sang


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants had funky oscillations. His shirt however, mustard stains notwithstanding, expressed Hawaiian glee, with flowered chocolate meadow muffins studded with gum drops.

Funk permeated the country music nightclub while Boxcar Willie wrote new tunes on his harp. Pamela Wallin sang "Bohemian Rhapsody" while . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants had funky oscillations. His shirt however, mustard stains notwithstanding, expressed Hawaiian glee, with flowered chocolate meadow muffins studded with gum drops.

Funk permeated the country music nightclub while Boxcar Willie wrote new tunes on his harp. Pamela Wallin sang "Bohemian Rhapsody" while Peter Mansbridge drank


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants had funky oscillations. His shirt however, mustard stains notwithstanding, expressed Hawaiian glee, with flowered chocolate meadow muffins studded with gum drops.

Funk permeated the country music nightclub while Boxcar Willie wrote new tunes on his harp. Pamela Wallin sang "Bohemian Rhapsody" while Peter Mansbridge drank lemonade from her


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants had funky oscillations. His shirt however, mustard stains notwithstanding, expressed Hawaiian glee, with flowered chocolate meadow muffins studded with gum drops.

Funk permeated the country music nightclub while Boxcar Willie wrote new tunes on his harp. Pamela Wallin sang "Bohemian Rhapsody" while Peter Mansbridge drank lemonade from her big china cups.


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants had funky oscillations. His shirt however, mustard stains notwithstanding, expressed Hawaiian glee, with flowered chocolate meadow muffins studded with gum drops.

Funk permeated the country music nightclub while Boxcar Willie wrote new tunes on his harp. Pamela Wallin sang "Bohemian Rhapsody" while Peter Mansbridge drank lemonade from her big china cups. Frolicking albino deer . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants had funky oscillations. His shirt however, mustard stains notwithstanding, expressed Hawaiian glee, with flowered chocolate meadow muffins studded with gum drops.

Funk permeated the country music nightclub while Boxcar Willie wrote new tunes on his harp. Pamela Wallin sang "Bohemian Rhapsody" while Peter Mansbridge drank lemonade from her big china cups. Frolicking albino deer, called "Johns" were


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants had funky oscillations. His shirt however, mustard stains notwithstanding, expressed Hawaiian glee, with flowered chocolate meadow muffins studded with gum drops.

Funk permeated the country music nightclub while Boxcar Willie wrote new tunes on his harp. Pamela Wallin sang "Bohemian Rhapsody" while Peter Mansbridge drank lemonade from her big china cups. Frolicking albino deer, called "Johns" were engaging in nepotism . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants had funky oscillations. His shirt however, mustard stains notwithstanding, expressed Hawaiian glee, with flowered chocolate meadow muffins studded with gum drops.

Funk permeated the country music nightclub while Boxcar Willie wrote new tunes on his harp. Pamela Wallin sang "Bohemian Rhapsody" while Peter Mansbridge drank lemonade from her big china cups. Frolicking albino deer, called "Johns" were engaging in nepotism just in case


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants had funky oscillations. His shirt however, mustard stains notwithstanding, expressed Hawaiian glee, with flowered chocolate meadow muffins studded with gum drops.

Funk permeated the country music nightclub while Boxcar Willie wrote new tunes on his harp. Pamela Wallin sang "Bohemian Rhapsody" while Peter Mansbridge drank lemonade from her big china cups. Frolicking albino deer, called "Johns" were engaging in nepotism just in case incestuous Liberals swarmed . . .


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants had funky oscillations. His shirt however, mustard stains notwithstanding, expressed Hawaiian glee, with flowered chocolate meadow muffins studded with gum drops.

Funk permeated the country music nightclub while Boxcar Willie wrote new tunes on his harp. Pamela Wallin sang "Bohemian Rhapsody" while Peter Mansbridge drank lemonade from her big china cups. Frolicking albino deer, called "Johns" were engaging in nepotism just in case incestuous Liberals swarmed fake election booths


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants had funky oscillations. His shirt however, mustard stains notwithstanding, expressed Hawaiian glee, with flowered chocolate meadow muffins studded with gum drops.

Funk permeated the country music nightclub while Boxcar Willie wrote new tunes on his harp. Pamela Wallin sang "Bohemian Rhapsody" while Peter Mansbridge drank lemonade from her big china cups. Frolicking albino deer, called "Johns" were engaging in nepotism just in case incestuous Liberals swarmed fake election booths.

Interestingly enough, chickens


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants had funky oscillations. His shirt however, mustard stains notwithstanding, expressed Hawaiian glee, with flowered chocolate meadow muffins studded with gum drops.

Funk permeated the country music nightclub while Boxcar Willie wrote new tunes on his harp. Pamela Wallin sang "Bohemian Rhapsody" while Peter Mansbridge drank lemonade from her big china cups. Frolicking albino deer, called "Johns" were engaging in nepotism just in case incestuous Liberals swarmed fake election booths.

Interestingly enough, chickens filled Layton's pockets.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants had funky oscillations. His shirt however, mustard stains notwithstanding, expressed Hawaiian glee, with flowered chocolate meadow muffins studded with gum drops.

Funk permeated the country music nightclub while Boxcar Willie wrote new tunes on his harp. Pamela Wallin sang "Bohemian Rhapsody" while Peter Mansbridge drank lemonade from her big china cups. Frolicking albino deer, called "Johns" were engaging in nepotism just in case incestuous Liberals swarmed fake election booths.

Interestingly enough, chickens filled Layton's pockets. The overall effect


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants had funky oscillations. His shirt however, mustard stains notwithstanding, expressed Hawaiian glee, with flowered chocolate meadow muffins studded with gum drops.

Funk permeated the country music nightclub while Boxcar Willie wrote new tunes on his harp. Pamela Wallin sang "Bohemian Rhapsody" while Peter Mansbridge drank lemonade from her big china cups. Frolicking albino deer, called "Johns" were engaging in nepotism just in case incestuous Liberals swarmed fake election booths.

Interestingly enough, chickens filled Layton's pockets. The overall effect, measured by polls . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants had funky oscillations. His shirt however, mustard stains notwithstanding, expressed Hawaiian glee, with flowered chocolate meadow muffins studded with gum drops.

Funk permeated the country music nightclub while Boxcar Willie wrote new tunes on his harp. Pamela Wallin sang "Bohemian Rhapsody" while Peter Mansbridge drank lemonade from her big china cups. Frolicking albino deer, called "Johns" were engaging in nepotism just in case incestuous Liberals swarmed fake election booths.

Interestingly enough, chickens filled Layton's pockets. The overall effect, measured by polls which nobody believed,


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants had funky oscillations. His shirt however, mustard stains notwithstanding, expressed Hawaiian glee, with flowered chocolate meadow muffins studded with gum drops.

Funk permeated the country music nightclub while Boxcar Willie wrote new tunes on his harp. Pamela Wallin sang "Bohemian Rhapsody" while Peter Mansbridge drank lemonade from her big china cups. Frolicking albino deer, called "Johns" were engaging in nepotism just in case incestuous Liberals swarmed fake election booths.

Interestingly enough, chickens filled Layton's pockets. The overall effect, measured by polls which nobody believed, was that chickens . . .


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants had funky oscillations. His shirt however, mustard stains notwithstanding, expressed Hawaiian glee, with flowered chocolate meadow muffins studded with gum drops.

Funk permeated the country music nightclub while Boxcar Willie wrote new tunes on his harp. Pamela Wallin sang "Bohemian Rhapsody" while Peter Mansbridge drank lemonade from her big china cups. Frolicking albino deer, called "Johns" were engaging in nepotism just in case incestuous Liberals swarmed fake election booths.

Interestingly enough, chickens filled Layton's pockets. The overall effect, measured by polls which nobody believed, was that chickens enjoy fried chicken


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants had funky oscillations. His shirt however, mustard stains notwithstanding, expressed Hawaiian glee, with flowered chocolate meadow muffins studded with gum drops.

Funk permeated the country music nightclub while Boxcar Willie wrote new tunes on his harp. Pamela Wallin sang "Bohemian Rhapsody" while Peter Mansbridge drank lemonade from her big china cups. Frolicking albino deer, called "Johns" were engaging in nepotism just in case incestuous Liberals swarmed fake election booths.

Interestingly enough, chickens filled Layton's pockets. The overall effect, measured by polls which nobody believed, was that chickens enjoy fried chicken as much as


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants had funky oscillations. His shirt however, mustard stains notwithstanding, expressed Hawaiian glee, with flowered chocolate meadow muffins studded with gum drops.

Funk permeated the country music nightclub while Boxcar Willie wrote new tunes on his harp. Pamela Wallin sang "Bohemian Rhapsody" while Peter Mansbridge drank lemonade from her big china cups. Frolicking albino deer, called "Johns" were engaging in nepotism just in case incestuous Liberals swarmed fake election booths.

Interestingly enough, chickens filled Layton's pockets. The overall effect, measured by polls which nobody believed, was that chickens enjoy fried chicken as much as unencumbered ehMac citizens


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants had funky oscillations. His shirt however, mustard stains notwithstanding, expressed Hawaiian glee, with flowered chocolate meadow muffins studded with gum drops.

Funk permeated the country music nightclub while Boxcar Willie wrote new tunes on his harp. Pamela Wallin sang "Bohemian Rhapsody" while Peter Mansbridge drank lemonade from her big china cups. Frolicking albino deer, called "Johns" were engaging in nepotism just in case incestuous Liberals swarmed fake election booths.

Interestingly enough, chickens filled Layton's pockets. The overall effect, measured by polls which nobody believed, was that chickens enjoy fried chicken as much as unencumbered ehMac citizens who detest cucumber.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants had funky oscillations. His shirt however, mustard stains notwithstanding, expressed Hawaiian glee, with flowered chocolate meadow muffins studded with gum drops.

Funk permeated the country music nightclub while Boxcar Willie wrote new tunes on his harp. Pamela Wallin sang "Bohemian Rhapsody" while Peter Mansbridge drank lemonade from her big china cups. Frolicking albino deer, called "Johns" were engaging in nepotism just in case incestuous Liberals swarmed fake election booths.

Interestingly enough, chickens filled Layton's pockets. The overall effect, measured by polls which nobody believed, was that chickens enjoy fried chicken as much as unencumbered ehMac citizens who detest cucumber. Previous to this


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants had funky oscillations. His shirt however, mustard stains notwithstanding, expressed Hawaiian glee, with flowered chocolate meadow muffins studded with gum drops.

Funk permeated the country music nightclub while Boxcar Willie wrote new tunes on his harp. Pamela Wallin sang "Bohemian Rhapsody" while Peter Mansbridge drank lemonade from her big china cups. Frolicking albino deer, called "Johns" were engaging in nepotism just in case incestuous Liberals swarmed fake election booths.

Interestingly enough, chickens filled Layton's pockets. The overall effect, measured by polls which nobody believed, was that chickens enjoy fried chicken as much as unencumbered ehMac citizens who detest cucumber. Previous to this, most of his


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants had funky oscillations. His shirt however, mustard stains notwithstanding, expressed Hawaiian glee, with flowered chocolate meadow muffins studded with gum drops.

Funk permeated the country music nightclub while Boxcar Willie wrote new tunes on his harp. Pamela Wallin sang "Bohemian Rhapsody" while Peter Mansbridge drank lemonade from her big china cups. Frolicking albino deer, called "Johns" were engaging in nepotism just in case incestuous Liberals swarmed fake election booths.

Interestingly enough, chickens filled Layton's pockets. The overall effect, measured by polls which nobody believed, was that chickens enjoy fried chicken as much as unencumbered ehMac citizens who detest cucumber. Previous to this, most of his precious macrame' supplies


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants had funky oscillations. His shirt however, mustard stains notwithstanding, expressed Hawaiian glee, with flowered chocolate meadow muffins studded with gum drops.

Funk permeated the country music nightclub while Boxcar Willie wrote new tunes on his harp. Pamela Wallin sang "Bohemian Rhapsody" while Peter Mansbridge drank lemonade from her big china cups. Frolicking albino deer, called "Johns" were engaging in nepotism just in case incestuous Liberals swarmed fake election booths.

Interestingly enough, chickens filled Layton's pockets. The overall effect, measured by polls which nobody believed, was that chickens enjoy fried chicken as much as unencumbered ehMac citizens who detest cucumber. Previous to this, most of his precious macrame' supplies came from Trudeau . . .


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER SIX

Three years later, when Harpo Marx became a zombie, albeit a totally rude one, he worked on wall street as an honest investment banker. Fantastically improbable, as a rude zombie can effectively be, he danced wildly wearing ballet slippers, a leather thong and carrying a ruby encrusted iPod with massive headphones, and tassled pasties on the ends. And not just any headphones would do, they had better be bling.

"Zagnuts!" he screamed, as his fingers held the steering rod most delftly. Meanwhile, the rest wondered what delftly meant to their former school teacher. He considered non-words, but rejected them and instead adopted a policy that was pro-words and verbally declared, as his pants had funky oscillations. His shirt however, mustard stains notwithstanding, expressed Hawaiian glee, with flowered chocolate meadow muffins studded with gum drops.

Funk permeated the country music nightclub while Boxcar Willie wrote new tunes on his harp. Pamela Wallin sang "Bohemian Rhapsody" while Peter Mansbridge drank lemonade from her big china cups. Frolicking albino deer, called "Johns" were engaging in nepotism just in case incestuous Liberals swarmed fake election booths.

Interestingly enough, chickens filled Layton's pockets. The overall effect, measured by polls which nobody believed, was that chickens enjoy fried chicken as much as unencumbered ehMac citizens who detest cucumber. Previous to this, most of his precious macrame' supplies came from Trudeau's Hamilton shopping spree.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart"


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song" . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed


----------



## ReggeeD

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time.


----------



## EvanPitts

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late,


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries... freshly crushed cranberries.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels,


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion . . .


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because


----------



## mrjimmy

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark.


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", . . .


----------



## mrjimmy

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", but not with


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however,


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions . . .


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions, especially Harper's mouth,


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions, especially Harper's mouth. Layton saw red.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions, especially Harper's mouth. Layton saw red. The Bloc however,


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions, especially Harper's mouth. Layton saw red. The Bloc however, rolled a fatty,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions, especially Harper's mouth. Layton saw red. The Bloc however, rolled a fatty, hoisted the flag


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions, especially Harper's mouth. Layton saw red. The Bloc however, rolled a fatty, hoisted the flag, sold their souls,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions, especially Harper's mouth. Layton saw red. The Bloc however, rolled a fatty, hoisted the flag, sold their souls, but kept their


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions, especially Harper's mouth. Layton saw red. The Bloc however, rolled a fatty, hoisted the flag, sold their souls, but kept their Depends® virtually unsoiled


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions, especially Harper's mouth. Layton saw red. The Bloc however, rolled a fatty, hoisted the flag, sold their souls, but kept their Depends® virtually unsoiled, much to their


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions, especially Harper's mouth. Layton saw red. The Bloc however, rolled a fatty, hoisted the flag, sold their souls, but kept their Depends® virtually unsoiled, much to their joy and glee . . .


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions, especially Harper's mouth. Layton saw red. The Bloc however, rolled a fatty, hoisted the flag, sold their souls, but kept their Depends® virtually unsoiled, much to their joy and glee, but problems occurred,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions, especially Harper's mouth. Layton saw red. The Bloc however, rolled a fatty, hoisted the flag, sold their souls, but kept their Depends® virtually unsoiled, much to their joy and glee, but problems occurred, when their socks


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions, especially Harper's mouth. Layton saw red. The Bloc however, rolled a fatty, hoisted the flag, sold their souls, but kept their Depends® virtually unsoiled, much to their joy and glee, but problems occurred, when their socks vibrated in harmony


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions, especially Harper's mouth. Layton saw red. The Bloc however, rolled a fatty, hoisted the flag, sold their souls, but kept their Depends® virtually unsoiled, much to their joy and glee, but problems occurred, when their socks vibrated in harmony.

Still humming, they


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions, especially Harper's mouth. Layton saw red. The Bloc however, rolled a fatty, hoisted the flag, sold their souls, but kept their Depends® virtually unsoiled, much to their joy and glee, but problems occurred, when their socks vibrated in harmony.

Still humming, they dispensed rich aromas . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions, especially Harper's mouth. Layton saw red. The Bloc however, rolled a fatty, hoisted the flag, sold their souls, but kept their Depends® virtually unsoiled, much to their joy and glee, but problems occurred, when their socks vibrated in harmony.

Still humming, they dispensed rich aromas of doughnuts and


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions, especially Harper's mouth. Layton saw red. The Bloc however, rolled a fatty, hoisted the flag, sold their souls, but kept their Depends® virtually unsoiled, much to their joy and glee, but problems occurred, when their socks vibrated in harmony.

Still humming, they dispensed rich aromas of doughnuts and nasty foot odour . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions, especially Harper's mouth. Layton saw red. The Bloc however, rolled a fatty, hoisted the flag, sold their souls, but kept their Depends® virtually unsoiled, much to their joy and glee, but problems occurred, when their socks vibrated in harmony.

Still humming, they dispensed rich aromas of doughnuts and nasty foot odour which smelled like


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions, especially Harper's mouth. Layton saw red. The Bloc however, rolled a fatty, hoisted the flag, sold their souls, but kept their Depends® virtually unsoiled, much to their joy and glee, but problems occurred, when their socks vibrated in harmony.

Still humming, they dispensed rich aromas of doughnuts and nasty foot odour which smelled like really bad popcorn


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions, especially Harper's mouth. Layton saw red. The Bloc however, rolled a fatty, hoisted the flag, sold their souls, but kept their Depends® virtually unsoiled, much to their joy and glee, but problems occurred, when their socks vibrated in harmony.

Still humming, they dispensed rich aromas of doughnuts and nasty foot odour which smelled like really bad popcorn with skunk musk.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions, especially Harper's mouth. Layton saw red. The Bloc however, rolled a fatty, hoisted the flag, sold their souls, but kept their Depends® virtually unsoiled, much to their joy and glee, but problems occurred, when their socks vibrated in harmony.

Still humming, they dispensed rich aromas of doughnuts and nasty foot odour which smelled like really bad popcorn with skunk musk. Their nose hair


----------



## macdoodle

One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour.. the man, but...


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> One stormy night, along came wandering a tiny man who carried a frightened black cat and a shillelagh. Suddenly, along came a giant spider who decided to impale and devour.. the man, but...


What the heck is that? Maybe read the rules.

OK, don't read them. Just add THREE words to the story. Is that SO hard?


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions, especially Harper's mouth. Layton saw red. The Bloc however, rolled a fatty, hoisted the flag, sold their souls, but kept their Depends® virtually unsoiled, much to their joy and glee, but problems occurred, when their socks vibrated in harmony.

Still humming, they dispensed rich aromas of doughnuts and nasty foot odour which smelled like really bad popcorn with skunk musk. Their nose hair had so much


----------



## macdoodle

Forget it,I copied and pasted as requested, It only had about 6 words when I posted, I will not bother to join anymore, I don't know what is happening, but I did do all the things you suggested,I only got the first 3 posts.... obviously something is not working right for me since the change over..... and it looked so much fun too.... I will gracefully bow out..

I am not really an idiot. But I feel like one now.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions, especially Harper's mouth. Layton saw red. The Bloc however, rolled a fatty, hoisted the flag, sold their souls, but kept their Depends® virtually unsoiled, much to their joy and glee, but problems occurred, when their socks vibrated in harmony.

Still humming, they dispensed rich aromas of doughnuts and nasty foot odour which smelled like really bad popcorn with skunk musk. Their nose hair had so much dandruff in it...


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions, especially Harper's mouth. Layton saw red. The Bloc however, rolled a fatty, hoisted the flag, sold their souls, but kept their Depends® virtually unsoiled, much to their joy and glee, but problems occurred, when their socks vibrated in harmony.

Still humming, they dispensed rich aromas of doughnuts and nasty foot odour which smelled like really bad popcorn with skunk musk. Their nose hair had so much dandruff in it that it looked


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions, especially Harper's mouth. Layton saw red. The Bloc however, rolled a fatty, hoisted the flag, sold their souls, but kept their Depends® virtually unsoiled, much to their joy and glee, but problems occurred, when their socks vibrated in harmony.

Still humming, they dispensed rich aromas of doughnuts and nasty foot odour which smelled like really bad popcorn with skunk musk. Their nose hair had so much dandruff in it that it looked alot like Christmas . . .


----------



## SINC

From another thread yesterday:



SINC said:


> Off topic, but why do people insist on using the non word "alot".
> 
> C'mon folks, the term is "a lot". TWO words. "ALOT" does not exist as a word.
> 
> There is a word "allot" meaning to dispense or give out.




Try again:

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions, especially Harper's mouth. Layton saw red. The Bloc however, rolled a fatty, hoisted the flag, sold their souls, but kept their Depends® virtually unsoiled, much to their joy and glee, but problems occurred, when their socks vibrated in harmony.

Still humming, they dispensed rich aromas of doughnuts and nasty foot odour which smelled like really bad popcorn with skunk musk. Their nose hair had so much dandruff in it that it looked


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions, especially Harper's mouth. Layton saw red. The Bloc however, rolled a fatty, hoisted the flag, sold their souls, but kept their Depends® virtually unsoiled, much to their joy and glee, but problems occurred, when their socks vibrated in harmony.

Still humming, they dispensed rich aromas of doughnuts and nasty foot odour which smelled like really bad popcorn with skunk musk. Their nose hair had so much dandruff in it that it looked much like Christmas . . .


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions, especially Harper's mouth. Layton saw red. The Bloc however, rolled a fatty, hoisted the flag, sold their souls, but kept their Depends® virtually unsoiled, much to their joy and glee, but problems occurred, when their socks vibrated in harmony.

Still humming, they dispensed rich aromas of doughnuts and nasty foot odour which smelled like really bad popcorn with skunk musk. Their nose hair had so much dandruff in it that it looked much like Christmas at Walmart's holiday


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions, especially Harper's mouth. Layton saw red. The Bloc however, rolled a fatty, hoisted the flag, sold their souls, but kept their Depends® virtually unsoiled, much to their joy and glee, but problems occurred, when their socks vibrated in harmony.

Still humming, they dispensed rich aromas of doughnuts and nasty foot odour which smelled like really bad popcorn with skunk musk. Their nose hair had so much dandruff in it that it looked much like Christmas at Walmart's holiday aisle. The wheels


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions, especially Harper's mouth. Layton saw red. The Bloc however, rolled a fatty, hoisted the flag, sold their souls, but kept their Depends® virtually unsoiled, much to their joy and glee, but problems occurred, when their socks vibrated in harmony.

Still humming, they dispensed rich aromas of doughnuts and nasty foot odour which smelled like really bad popcorn with skunk musk. Their nose hair had so much dandruff in it that it looked much like Christmas at Walmart's holiday aisle. The wheels of cheese were


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions, especially Harper's mouth. Layton saw red. The Bloc however, rolled a fatty, hoisted the flag, sold their souls, but kept their Depends® virtually unsoiled, much to their joy and glee, but problems occurred, when their socks vibrated in harmony.

Still humming, they dispensed rich aromas of doughnuts and nasty foot odour which smelled like really bad popcorn with skunk musk. Their nose hair had so much dandruff in it that it looked much like Christmas at Walmart's holiday aisle. The wheels of cheese were sold by Goodyear


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions, especially Harper's mouth. Layton saw red. The Bloc however, rolled a fatty, hoisted the flag, sold their souls, but kept their Depends® virtually unsoiled, much to their joy and glee, but problems occurred, when their socks vibrated in harmony.

Still humming, they dispensed rich aromas of doughnuts and nasty foot odour which smelled like really bad popcorn with skunk musk. Their nose hair had so much dandruff in it that it looked much like Christmas at Walmart's holiday aisle. The wheels of cheese were sold by Goodyear Girdle and Rubber


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions, especially Harper's mouth. Layton saw red. The Bloc however, rolled a fatty, hoisted the flag, sold their souls, but kept their Depends® virtually unsoiled, much to their joy and glee, but problems occurred, when their socks vibrated in harmony.

Still humming, they dispensed rich aromas of doughnuts and nasty foot odour which smelled like really bad popcorn with skunk musk. Their nose hair had so much dandruff in it that it looked much like Christmas at Walmart's holiday aisle. The wheels of cheese were sold by Goodyear Girdle and Rubber of Timbuktu, and . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions, especially Harper's mouth. Layton saw red. The Bloc however, rolled a fatty, hoisted the flag, sold their souls, but kept their Depends® virtually unsoiled, much to their joy and glee, but problems occurred, when their socks vibrated in harmony.

Still humming, they dispensed rich aromas of doughnuts and nasty foot odour which smelled like really bad popcorn with skunk musk. Their nose hair had so much dandruff in it that it looked much like Christmas at Walmart's holiday aisle. The wheels of cheese were sold by Goodyear Girdle and Rubber of Timbuktu, and melted very quickly.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions, especially Harper's mouth. Layton saw red. The Bloc however, rolled a fatty, hoisted the flag, sold their souls, but kept their Depends® virtually unsoiled, much to their joy and glee, but problems occurred, when their socks vibrated in harmony.

Still humming, they dispensed rich aromas of doughnuts and nasty foot odour which smelled like really bad popcorn with skunk musk. Their nose hair had so much dandruff in it that it looked much like Christmas at Walmart's holiday aisle. The wheels of cheese were sold by Goodyear Girdle and Rubber of Timbuktu, and melted very quickly. Squeeze-a-Snack flowed throughout


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions, especially Harper's mouth. Layton saw red. The Bloc however, rolled a fatty, hoisted the flag, sold their souls, but kept their Depends® virtually unsoiled, much to their joy and glee, but problems occurred, when their socks vibrated in harmony.

Still humming, they dispensed rich aromas of doughnuts and nasty foot odour which smelled like really bad popcorn with skunk musk. Their nose hair had so much dandruff in it that it looked much like Christmas at Walmart's holiday aisle. The wheels of cheese were sold by Goodyear Girdle and Rubber of Timbuktu, and melted very quickly. Squeeze-a-Snack flowed throughout the cow barn


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions, especially Harper's mouth. Layton saw red. The Bloc however, rolled a fatty, hoisted the flag, sold their souls, but kept their Depends® virtually unsoiled, much to their joy and glee, but problems occurred, when their socks vibrated in harmony.

Still humming, they dispensed rich aromas of doughnuts and nasty foot odour which smelled like really bad popcorn with skunk musk. Their nose hair had so much dandruff in it that it looked much like Christmas at Walmart's holiday aisle. The wheels of cheese were sold by Goodyear Girdle and Rubber of Timbuktu, and melted very quickly. Squeeze-a-Snack flowed throughout the cow barn, sandwiches were made,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVEN

Back in Burlington, The Spoons Reunion was under way but nobody noticed. The empty hall reverberated with their hit, "Nova Heart", commonly known as "The Poopie Song", which everyone agreed sucked big time. The special guests who arrived late, smelled like cranberries, freshly crushed cranberries, coloured bright crimson. Across the street, under an awning of banana peels, the monkeys waited. Why? Who knows?

A Monkeys reunion without Mickey Dolenz, was hastily planned by Joe Clark. It flopped because of Joe Clark. "Do it again!", Buffy Saint-Marie warbled, while playing a red Walmart ukulele at the checkout. Her credit card, although maxed out, burned brightly as the cashier picked a peck of rotten tomatoes off the cash register. The register however, squirted Bloody Mary's in general directions, especially Harper's mouth. Layton saw red. The Bloc however, rolled a fatty, hoisted the flag, sold their souls, but kept their Depends® virtually unsoiled, much to their joy and glee, but problems occurred, when their socks vibrated in harmony.

Still humming, they dispensed rich aromas of doughnuts and nasty foot odour which smelled like really bad popcorn with skunk musk. Their nose hair had so much dandruff in it that it looked much like Christmas at Walmart's holiday aisle. The wheels of cheese were sold by Goodyear Girdle and Rubber of Timbuktu, and melted very quickly. Squeeze-a-Snack flowed throughout the cow barn, sandwiches were made, and quickly eaten.

CHAPTER EIGHT


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut.


----------



## Carter

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was ....


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic


----------



## Carter

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump
________


----------



## Carter

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the
__________________


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by


----------



## Carter

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained . . .


----------



## macdoodle

_


----------



## macdoodle

OOPS! Sorry
CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained . . . wafting upward to


----------



## MissGulch

OOPS! Sorry
CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained . . . wafting upward to the Shang Clubhouse


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained, wafting upward to the Shang Clubhouse, where it was


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained, wafting upward to the Shang Clubhouse, where it was inhaled with glee


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained, wafting upward to the Shang Clubhouse, where it was inhaled with glee until the dizziness


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained, wafting upward to the Shang Clubhouse, where it was inhaled with glee until the dizziness overcame them all.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained, wafting upward to the Shang Clubhouse, where it was inhaled with glee until the dizziness overcame them all. The clubhouse reopened


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained, wafting upward to the Shang Clubhouse, where it was inhaled with glee until the dizziness overcame them all. The clubhouse reopened doors, windows, allowing


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained, wafting upward to the Shang Clubhouse, where it was inhaled with glee until the dizziness overcame them all. The clubhouse reopened doors, windows, allowing fresh air to


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained, wafting upward to the Shang Clubhouse, where it was inhaled with glee until the dizziness overcame them all. The clubhouse reopened doors, windows, allowing fresh air to restore lucidness throughout


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained, wafting upward to the Shang Clubhouse, where it was inhaled with glee until the dizziness overcame them all. The clubhouse reopened doors, windows, allowing fresh air to restore lucidness throughout the feculent building.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained, wafting upward to the Shang Clubhouse, where it was inhaled with glee until the dizziness overcame them all. The clubhouse reopened doors, windows, allowing fresh air to restore lucidness throughout the feculent building.

Over in classifieds,


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained, wafting upward to the Shang Clubhouse, where it was inhaled with glee until the dizziness overcame them all. The clubhouse reopened doors, windows, allowing fresh air to restore lucidness throughout the feculent building.

Over in classifieds, they were toking . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained, wafting upward to the Shang Clubhouse, where it was inhaled with glee until the dizziness overcame them all. The clubhouse reopened doors, windows, allowing fresh air to restore lucidness throughout the feculent building.

Over in classifieds, they were toking, but not smoking


----------



## daddymac

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained, wafting upward to the Shang Clubhouse, where it was inhaled with glee until the dizziness overcame them all. The clubhouse reopened doors, windows, allowing fresh air to restore lucidness throughout the feculent building.

Over in classifieds, they were toking, but not smoking those potent stogies.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained, wafting upward to the Shang Clubhouse, where it was inhaled with glee until the dizziness overcame them all. The clubhouse reopened doors, windows, allowing fresh air to restore lucidness throughout the feculent building.

Over in classifieds, they were toking, but not smoking those potent stogies. The cigar's smell


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained, wafting upward to the Shang Clubhouse, where it was inhaled with glee until the dizziness overcame them all. The clubhouse reopened doors, windows, allowing fresh air to restore lucidness throughout the feculent building.

Over in classifieds, they were toking, but not smoking those potent stogies. The cigar's smell 
was skunk like . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained, wafting upward to the Shang Clubhouse, where it was inhaled with glee until the dizziness overcame them all. The clubhouse reopened doors, windows, allowing fresh air to restore lucidness throughout the feculent building.

Over in classifieds, they were toking, but not smoking those potent stogies. The cigar's smell was skunk like, but rather pleasant.


----------



## daddymac

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained, wafting upward to the Shang Clubhouse, where it was inhaled with glee until the dizziness overcame them all. The clubhouse reopened doors, windows, allowing fresh air to restore lucidness throughout the feculent building.

Over in classifieds, they were toking, but not smoking those potent stogies. The cigar's smell was skunk like, but rather pleasant.

"My heavens!" exclaimed


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained, wafting upward to the Shang Clubhouse, where it was inhaled with glee until the dizziness overcame them all. The clubhouse reopened doors, windows, allowing fresh air to restore lucidness throughout the feculent building.

Over in classifieds, they were toking, but not smoking those potent stogies. The cigar's smell was skunk like, but rather pleasant.

"My heavens!" exclaimed Professor Snert when


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained, wafting upward to the Shang Clubhouse, where it was inhaled with glee until the dizziness overcame them all. The clubhouse reopened doors, windows, allowing fresh air to restore lucidness throughout the feculent building.

Over in classifieds, they were toking, but not smoking those potent stogies. The cigar's smell was skunk like, but rather pleasant.

"My heavens!" exclaimed Professor Snert when he popped zits . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained, wafting upward to the Shang Clubhouse, where it was inhaled with glee until the dizziness overcame them all. The clubhouse reopened doors, windows, allowing fresh air to restore lucidness throughout the feculent building.

Over in classifieds, they were toking, but not smoking those potent stogies. The cigar's smell was skunk like, but rather pleasant.

"My heavens!" exclaimed Professor Snert when he popped zits on popsicles. Then


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained, wafting upward to the Shang Clubhouse, where it was inhaled with glee until the dizziness overcame them all. The clubhouse reopened doors, windows, allowing fresh air to restore lucidness throughout the feculent building.

Over in classifieds, they were toking, but not smoking those potent stogies. The cigar's smell was skunk like, but rather pleasant.

"My heavens!" exclaimed Professor Snert when he popped zits on popsicles. Then, it rained grapes


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained, wafting upward to the Shang Clubhouse, where it was inhaled with glee until the dizziness overcame them all. The clubhouse reopened doors, windows, allowing fresh air to restore lucidness throughout the feculent building.

Over in classifieds, they were toking, but not smoking those potent stogies. The cigar's smell was skunk like, but rather pleasant.

"My heavens!" exclaimed Professor Snert when he popped zits on popsicles. Then, it rained grapes, firm ripe grapes,


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained, wafting upward to the Shang Clubhouse, where it was inhaled with glee until the dizziness overcame them all. The clubhouse reopened doors, windows, allowing fresh air to restore lucidness throughout the feculent building.

Over in classifieds, they were toking, but not smoking those potent stogies. The cigar's smell was skunk like, but rather pleasant.

"My heavens!" exclaimed Professor Snert when he popped zits on popsicles. Then, it rained grapes, firm ripe grapes, ready for wine
__________________


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained, wafting upward to the Shang Clubhouse, where it was inhaled with glee until the dizziness overcame them all. The clubhouse reopened doors, windows, allowing fresh air to restore lucidness throughout the feculent building.

Over in classifieds, they were toking, but not smoking those potent stogies. The cigar's smell was skunk like, but rather pleasant.

"My heavens!" exclaimed Professor Snert when he popped zits on popsicles. Then, it rained grapes, firm ripe grapes, ready for wine connoisseurs, The Teletubbies.


----------



## macdoodle

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained, wafting upward to the Shang Clubhouse, where it was inhaled with glee until the dizziness overcame them all. The clubhouse reopened doors, windows, allowing fresh air to restore lucidness throughout the feculent building.

Over in classifieds, they were toking, but not smoking those potent stogies. The cigar's smell was skunk like, but rather pleasant.

"My heavens!" exclaimed Professor Snert when he popped zits on popsicles. Then, it rained grapes, firm ripe grapes, ready for wine connoisseurs, The Teletubbies.
"Get ready for


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained, wafting upward to the Shang Clubhouse, where it was inhaled with glee until the dizziness overcame them all. The clubhouse reopened doors, windows, allowing fresh air to restore lucidness throughout the feculent building.

Over in classifieds, they were toking, but not smoking those potent stogies. The cigar's smell was skunk like, but rather pleasant.

"My heavens!" exclaimed Professor Snert when he popped zits on popsicles. Then, it rained grapes, firm ripe grapes, ready for wine connoisseurs, The Teletubbies.
"Get ready for really weird stuff!"


----------



## SINC

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained, wafting upward to the Shang Clubhouse, where it was inhaled with glee until the dizziness overcame them all. The clubhouse reopened doors, windows, allowing fresh air to restore lucidness throughout the feculent building.

Over in classifieds, they were toking, but not smoking those potent stogies. The cigar's smell was skunk like, but rather pleasant.

"My heavens!" exclaimed Professor Snert when he popped zits on popsicles. Then, it rained grapes, firm ripe grapes, ready for wine connoisseurs, The Teletubbies. "Get ready for really weird stuff!" The bales of


----------



## gwillikers

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained, wafting upward to the Shang Clubhouse, where it was inhaled with glee until the dizziness overcame them all. The clubhouse reopened doors, windows, allowing fresh air to restore lucidness throughout the feculent building.

Over in classifieds, they were toking, but not smoking those potent stogies. The cigar's smell was skunk like, but rather pleasant.

"My heavens!" exclaimed Professor Snert when he popped zits on popsicles. Then, it rained grapes, firm ripe grapes, ready for wine connoisseurs, The Teletubbies. "Get ready for really weird stuff!" The bales of hemp were illegal


----------



## EvanPitts

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained, wafting upward to the Shang Clubhouse, where it was inhaled with glee until the dizziness overcame them all. The clubhouse reopened doors, windows, allowing fresh air to restore lucidness throughout the feculent building.

Over in classifieds, they were toking, but not smoking those potent stogies. The cigar's smell was skunk like, but rather pleasant.

"My heavens!" exclaimed Professor Snert when he popped zits on popsicles. Then, it rained grapes, firm ripe grapes, ready for wine connoisseurs, The Teletubbies. "Get ready for really weird stuff!" The bales of hemp were illegal but Ministry approved . . .


----------



## SINC

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained, wafting upward to the Shang Clubhouse, where it was inhaled with glee until the dizziness overcame them all. The clubhouse reopened doors, windows, allowing fresh air to restore lucidness throughout the feculent building.

Over in classifieds, they were toking, but not smoking those potent stogies. The cigar's smell was skunk like, but rather pleasant.

"My heavens!" exclaimed Professor Snert when he popped zits on popsicles. Then, it rained grapes, firm ripe grapes, ready for wine connoisseurs, The Teletubbies. "Get ready for really weird stuff!" The bales of hemp were illegal but Ministry approved for their use.


----------



## macdoodle

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained, wafting upward to the Shang Clubhouse, where it was inhaled with glee until the dizziness overcame them all. The clubhouse reopened doors, windows, allowing fresh air to restore lucidness throughout the feculent building.

Over in classifieds, they were toking, but not smoking those potent stogies. The cigar's smell was skunk like, but rather pleasant.

"My heavens!" exclaimed Professor Snert when he popped zits on popsicles. Then, it rained grapes, firm ripe grapes, ready for wine connoisseurs, The Teletubbies. "Get ready for really weird stuff!" The bales of hemp were illegal but Ministry approved for their use. They had to


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained, wafting upward to the Shang Clubhouse, where it was inhaled with glee until the dizziness overcame them all. The clubhouse reopened doors, windows, allowing fresh air to restore lucidness throughout the feculent building.

Over in classifieds, they were toking, but not smoking those potent stogies. The cigar's smell was skunk like, but rather pleasant.

"My heavens!" exclaimed Professor Snert when he popped zits on popsicles. Then, it rained grapes, firm ripe grapes, ready for wine connoisseurs, The Teletubbies. "Get ready for really weird stuff!" The bales of hemp were illegal but Ministry approved for their use. They had to fill their shoes


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained, wafting upward to the Shang Clubhouse, where it was inhaled with glee until the dizziness overcame them all. The clubhouse reopened doors, windows, allowing fresh air to restore lucidness throughout the feculent building.

Over in classifieds, they were toking, but not smoking those potent stogies. The cigar's smell was skunk like, but rather pleasant.

"My heavens!" exclaimed Professor Snert when he popped zits on popsicles. Then, it rained grapes, firm ripe grapes, ready for wine connoisseurs, The Teletubbies. "Get ready for really weird stuff!" The bales of hemp were illegal but Ministry approved for their use. They had to fill their shoes with water first...


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained, wafting upward to the Shang Clubhouse, where it was inhaled with glee until the dizziness overcame them all. The clubhouse reopened doors, windows, allowing fresh air to restore lucidness throughout the feculent building.

Over in classifieds, they were toking, but not smoking those potent stogies. The cigar's smell was skunk like, but rather pleasant.

"My heavens!" exclaimed Professor Snert when he popped zits on popsicles. Then, it rained grapes, firm ripe grapes, ready for wine connoisseurs, The Teletubbies. "Get ready for really weird stuff!" The bales of hemp were illegal but Ministry approved for their use. They had to fill their shoes with water first ... and _then_ they


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained, wafting upward to the Shang Clubhouse, where it was inhaled with glee until the dizziness overcame them all. The clubhouse reopened doors, windows, allowing fresh air to restore lucidness throughout the feculent building.

Over in classifieds, they were toking, but not smoking those potent stogies. The cigar's smell was skunk like, but rather pleasant.

"My heavens!" exclaimed Professor Snert when he popped zits on popsicles. Then, it rained grapes, firm ripe grapes, ready for wine connoisseurs, The Teletubbies. "Get ready for really weird stuff!" The bales of hemp were illegal but Ministry approved for their use. They had to fill their shoes with water first ... and then they sent smoke signals


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER EIGHT

Doctors couldn't save the horse because it smoked Putter's poutine-scented cigars made in Caledonia East of Java and next to Bob's Burger Hut. Thankfully there was an emergency clinic just a skip, hop and jump down the dirt road to the highway on ramp. It smelled funny though, because the Duke of Earl as sung by Mikey Rorke was a terrible rendition. It became obvious, the smell was causing dizziness among the gathered throng.

Outside town it was raining, but the aroma remained, wafting upward to the Shang Clubhouse, where it was inhaled with glee until the dizziness overcame them all. The clubhouse reopened doors, windows, allowing fresh air to restore lucidness throughout the feculent building.

Over in classifieds, they were toking, but not smoking those potent stogies. The cigar's smell was skunk like, but rather pleasant.

"My heavens!" exclaimed Professor Snert when he popped zits on popsicles. Then, it rained grapes, firm ripe grapes, ready for wine connoisseurs, The Teletubbies. "Get ready for really weird stuff!" The bales of hemp were illegal but Ministry approved for their use. They had to fill their shoes with water first ... and then they sent smoke signals from their ears.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINE

The more they


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futality


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futality of trying to


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things,
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies.


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies.
Hemp sat, waiting...


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think.


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things....


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived,


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply.


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set.
__________________


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that . . .


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little 
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good,made 'specially for


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.
What! no nuts?


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only . . .


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only one who knew


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only one who knew what it was


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only one who knew what it was really all about.
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only one who knew what it was really all about. Alphie. Yet he


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only one who knew what it was really all about. Alphie. Yet he still wanted those


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only one who knew what it was really all about. Alphie. Yet he still wanted those new tweezers he


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only one who knew what it was really all about. Alphie. Yet he still wanted those new tweezers he just bought for


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only one who knew what it was really all about. Alphie. Yet he still wanted those new tweezers he just bought for Nut who needed


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only one who knew what it was really all about. Alphie. Yet he still wanted those new tweezers he just bought for Nut who needed acne and zits . . .


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only one who knew what it was really all about. Alphie. Yet he still wanted those new tweezers he just bought for Nut who needed acne and zits . . . eliminated for good!


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only one who knew what it was really all about. Alphie. Yet he still wanted those new tweezers he just bought for Nut who needed acne and zits . . . eliminated for good!

Back in Mongolia,


----------



## macdoodle

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only one who knew what it was really all about. Alphie. Yet he still wanted those new tweezers he just bought for Nut who needed acne and zits . . . eliminated for good!

Back in Mongolia, fire pits were


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only one who knew what it was really all about. Alphie. Yet he still wanted those new tweezers he just bought for Nut who needed acne and zits . . . eliminated for good!

Back in Mongolia, fire pits were spouting pink water


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only one who knew what it was really all about. Alphie. Yet he still wanted those new tweezers he just bought for Nut who needed acne and zits . . . eliminated for good!

Back in Mongolia, fire pits were spouting pink water, drowning BBQ hopes...


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only one who knew what it was really all about. Alphie. Yet he still wanted those new tweezers he just bought for Nut who needed acne and zits . . . eliminated for good!

Back in Mongolia, fire pits were spouting pink water, drowning BBQ hopes, but lighting the


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only one who knew what it was really all about. Alphie. Yet he still wanted those new tweezers he just bought for Nut who needed acne and zits . . . eliminated for good!

Back in Mongolia, fire pits were spouting pink water, drowning BBQ hopes, but lighting the porta-potties brilliantly


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only one who knew what it was really all about. Alphie. Yet he still wanted those new tweezers he just bought for Nut who needed acne and zits . . . eliminated for good!

Back in Mongolia, fire pits were spouting pink water, drowning BBQ hopes, but lighting the porta-potties brilliantly. The smell however,


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only one who knew what it was really all about. Alphie. Yet he still wanted those new tweezers he just bought for Nut who needed acne and zits . . . eliminated for good!

Back in Mongolia, fire pits were spouting pink water, drowning BBQ hopes, but lighting the porta-potties brilliantly. The smell however, smelled like stench . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only one who knew what it was really all about. Alphie. Yet he still wanted those new tweezers he just bought for Nut who needed acne and zits . . . eliminated for good!

Back in Mongolia, fire pits were spouting pink water, drowning BBQ hopes, but lighting the porta-potties brilliantly. The smell however, smelled like stench which in turn


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only one who knew what it was really all about. Alphie. Yet he still wanted those new tweezers he just bought for Nut who needed acne and zits . . . eliminated for good!

Back in Mongolia, fire pits were spouting pink water, drowning BBQ hopes, but lighting the porta-potties brilliantly. The smell however, smelled like stench which in turn alerted Norad Defences


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only one who knew what it was really all about. Alphie. Yet he still wanted those new tweezers he just bought for Nut who needed acne and zits . . . eliminated for good!

Back in Mongolia, fire pits were spouting pink water, drowning BBQ hopes, but lighting the porta-potties brilliantly. The smell however, smelled like stench which in turn alerted Norad Defences, but they had
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only one who knew what it was really all about. Alphie. Yet he still wanted those new tweezers he just bought for Nut who needed acne and zits . . . eliminated for good!

Back in Mongolia, fire pits were spouting pink water, drowning BBQ hopes, but lighting the porta-potties brilliantly. The smell however, smelled like stench which in turn alerted Norad Defences, but they had no planes available.


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only one who knew what it was really all about. Alphie. Yet he still wanted those new tweezers he just bought for Nut who needed acne and zits . . . eliminated for good!

Back in Mongolia, fire pits were spouting pink water, drowning BBQ hopes, but lighting the porta-potties brilliantly. The smell however, smelled like stench which in turn alerted Norad Defences, but they had no planes available.
they did however,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only one who knew what it was really all about. Alphie. Yet he still wanted those new tweezers he just bought for Nut who needed acne and zits . . . eliminated for good!

Back in Mongolia, fire pits were spouting pink water, drowning BBQ hopes, but lighting the porta-potties brilliantly. The smell however, smelled like stench which in turn alerted Norad Defences, but they had no planes available.

They did however, have two avacados


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only one who knew what it was really all about. Alphie. Yet he still wanted those new tweezers he just bought for Nut who needed acne and zits . . . eliminated for good!

Back in Mongolia, fire pits were spouting pink water, drowning BBQ hopes, but lighting the porta-potties brilliantly. The smell however, smelled like stench which in turn alerted Norad Defences, but they had no planes available.

They did however, have two avocados for beauty treatments.


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only one who knew what it was really all about. Alphie. Yet he still wanted those new tweezers he just bought for Nut who needed acne and zits . . . eliminated for good!

Back in Mongolia, fire pits were spouting pink water, drowning BBQ hopes, but lighting the porta-potties brilliantly. The smell however, smelled like stench which in turn alerted Norad Defences, but they had no planes available.

They did however, have two avocados for beauty treatments. Vinegar to rinse
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only one who knew what it was really all about. Alphie. Yet he still wanted those new tweezers he just bought for Nut who needed acne and zits . . . eliminated for good!

Back in Mongolia, fire pits were spouting pink water, drowning BBQ hopes, but lighting the porta-potties brilliantly. The smell however, smelled like stench which in turn alerted Norad Defences, but they had no planes available.

They did however, have two avocados for beauty treatments. Vinegar to rinse their noses out,


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only one who knew what it was really all about. Alphie. Yet he still wanted those new tweezers he just bought for Nut who needed acne and zits . . . eliminated for good!

Back in Mongolia, fire pits were spouting pink water, drowning BBQ hopes, but lighting the porta-potties brilliantly. The smell however, smelled like stench which in turn alerted Norad Defences, but they had no planes available.

They did however, have two avocados for beauty treatments. Vinegar to rinse their noses out, bar soap for


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only one who knew what it was really all about. Alphie. Yet he still wanted those new tweezers he just bought for Nut who needed acne and zits . . . eliminated for good!

Back in Mongolia, fire pits were spouting pink water, drowning BBQ hopes, but lighting the porta-potties brilliantly. The smell however, smelled like stench which in turn alerted Norad Defences, but they had no planes available.

They did however, have two avocados for beauty treatments. Vinegar to rinse their noses out, bar soap for sandwiches and musty


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only one who knew what it was really all about. Alphie. Yet he still wanted those new tweezers he just bought for Nut who needed acne and zits . . . eliminated for good!

Back in Mongolia, fire pits were spouting pink water, drowning BBQ hopes, but lighting the porta-potties brilliantly. The smell however, smelled like stench which in turn alerted Norad Defences, but they had no planes available.

They did however, have two avocados for beauty treatments. Vinegar to rinse their noses out, bar soap for sandwiches and musty old hockey socks


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only one who knew what it was really all about. Alphie. Yet he still wanted those new tweezers he just bought for Nut who needed acne and zits . . . eliminated for good!

Back in Mongolia, fire pits were spouting pink water, drowning BBQ hopes, but lighting the porta-potties brilliantly. The smell however, smelled like stench which in turn alerted Norad Defences, but they had no planes available.

They did however, have two avocados for beauty treatments. Vinegar to rinse their noses out, bar soap for sandwiches and musty old hockey socks which they used


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only one who knew what it was really all about. Alphie. Yet he still wanted those new tweezers he just bought for Nut who needed acne and zits . . . eliminated for good!

Back in Mongolia, fire pits were spouting pink water, drowning BBQ hopes, but lighting the porta-potties brilliantly. The smell however, smelled like stench which in turn alerted Norad Defences, but they had no planes available.

They did however, have two avocados for beauty treatments. Vinegar to rinse their noses out, bar soap for sandwiches and musty old hockey socks which they used to clean the


----------



## KC4

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only one who knew what it was really all about. Alphie. Yet he still wanted those new tweezers he just bought for Nut who needed acne and zits . . . eliminated for good!

Back in Mongolia, fire pits were spouting pink water, drowning BBQ hopes, but lighting the porta-potties brilliantly. The smell however, smelled like stench which in turn alerted Norad Defences, but they had no planes available.

They did however, have two avocados for beauty treatments. Vinegar to rinse their noses out, bar soap for sandwiches and musty old hockey socks which they used to clean the spaces between their


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only one who knew what it was really all about. Alphie. Yet he still wanted those new tweezers he just bought for Nut who needed acne and zits . . . eliminated for good!

Back in Mongolia, fire pits were spouting pink water, drowning BBQ hopes, but lighting the porta-potties brilliantly. The smell however, smelled like stench which in turn alerted Norad Defences, but they had no planes available.

They did however, have two avocados for beauty treatments. Vinegar to rinse their noses out, bar soap for sandwiches and musty old hockey socks which they used to clean the spaces between their lockers which were


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only one who knew what it was really all about. Alphie. Yet he still wanted those new tweezers he just bought for Nut who needed acne and zits . . . eliminated for good!

Back in Mongolia, fire pits were spouting pink water, drowning BBQ hopes, but lighting the porta-potties brilliantly. The smell however, smelled like stench which in turn alerted Norad Defences, but they had no planes available.

They did however, have two avocados for beauty treatments. Vinegar to rinse their noses out, bar soap for sandwiches and musty old hockey socks which they used to clean the spaces between their lockers which were on the other


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only one who knew what it was really all about. Alphie. Yet he still wanted those new tweezers he just bought for Nut who needed acne and zits . . . eliminated for good!

Back in Mongolia, fire pits were spouting pink water, drowning BBQ hopes, but lighting the porta-potties brilliantly. The smell however, smelled like stench which in turn alerted Norad Defences, but they had no planes available.

They did however, have two avocados for beauty treatments. Vinegar to rinse their noses out, bar soap for sandwiches and musty old hockey socks which they used to clean the spaces between their lockers which were on the other side of the


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only one who knew what it was really all about. Alphie. Yet he still wanted those new tweezers he just bought for Nut who needed acne and zits . . . eliminated for good!

Back in Mongolia, fire pits were spouting pink water, drowning BBQ hopes, but lighting the porta-potties brilliantly. The smell however, smelled like stench which in turn alerted Norad Defences, but they had no planes available.

They did however, have two avocados for beauty treatments. Vinegar to rinse their noses out, bar soap for sandwiches and musty old hockey socks which they used to clean the spaces between their lockers which were on the other side of the compound with the


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINE

The more they tried to think, the more they realized the futility of trying to weave hemp things from cow pies. Hemp sat waiting, trying to think. Thoughts are things that thinking brings, except when you are 'thought deprived'. Speaking of deprived, food was unseen, but booze was in plentiful supply. Air supply was running short, but there was lots of oxygen in the tanks behind the still which was well hidden under the cow beside the urinals and in front of the mirror, which was behind the drum set. Naturally it was the xylophone that attracted the little cookies which were ooey gooey good, made 'specially for cookie-deprived cows with mint chocolate.

What! no nuts? Nut was incensed at being overlooked by unsalted pinheads who worried that Ignatieff would shoot Harper, the only one who knew what it was really all about. Alphie. Yet he still wanted those new tweezers he just bought for Nut who needed acne and zits . . . eliminated for good!

Back in Mongolia, fire pits were spouting pink water, drowning BBQ hopes, but lighting the porta-potties brilliantly. The smell however, smelled like stench which in turn alerted Norad Defences, but they had no planes available.

They did however, have two avocados for beauty treatments. Vinegar to rinse their noses out, bar soap for sandwiches and musty old hockey socks which they used to clean the spaces between their lockers which were on the other side of the compound with the empty yogurt containers.

CHAPTER TEN


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought . . .


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across


----------



## Carter

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed


----------



## Carter

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to . . .


----------



## SINC

HAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??''


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha.


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came


----------



## Carter

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was the cat in


----------



## SINC

You need a quick revision of your post Carter, seems I beat you to it by seconds.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it


----------



## macdoodle

burred through the


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> burred through the


 

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of


----------



## Carter

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the
____


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the local badger population.


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the local badger population. Squeals and growls


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the local badger population. Squeals and growls, mixed with smoke


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the local badger population. Squeals and growls, mixed with smoke from a grow-op


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the local badger population. Squeals and growls, mixed with smoke from a grow-op hidden behind the


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the local badger population. Squeals and growls, mixed with smoke from a grow-op hidden behind the rock wall- trellis,


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the local badger population. Squeals and growls, mixed with smoke from a grow-op hidden behind the rock wall- trellis, drifted towards the


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the local badger population. Squeals and growls, mixed with smoke from a grow-op hidden behind the rock wall- trellis, drifted towards the Tim's donut shop.


----------



## SINC

delete


----------



## gwillikers

SINC, you need to revise yours, MissGulch was seconds ahead of you.


----------



## SINC

Done:

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the local badger population. Squeals and growls, mixed with smoke from a grow-op hidden behind the rock wall- trellis, drifted towards the Tim's donut shop. Meanwhile at Wendy's


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the local badger population. Squeals and growls, mixed with smoke from a grow-op hidden behind the rock wall- trellis, drifted towards the Tim's donut shop. Meanwhile at Wendy's, the plastic spoons


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the local badger population. Squeals and growls, mixed with smoke from a grow-op hidden behind the rock wall- trellis, drifted towards the Tim's donut shop. Meanwhile at Wendy's, the plastic spoons wilted as the


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the local badger population. Squeals and growls, mixed with smoke from a grow-op hidden behind the rock wall- trellis, drifted towards the Tim's donut shop. Meanwhile at Wendy's, the plastic spoons wilted as the heat from the


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the local badger population. Squeals and growls, mixed with smoke from a grow-op hidden behind the rock wall- trellis, drifted towards the Tim's donut shop. Meanwhile at Wendy's, the plastic spoons wilted as the heat from the Bic lighter melted


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the local badger population. Squeals and growls, mixed with smoke from a grow-op hidden behind the rock wall- trellis, drifted towards the Tim's donut shop. Meanwhile at Wendy's, the plastic spoons wilted as the heat from the Bic lighter melted the ice cream


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the local badger population. Squeals and growls, mixed with smoke from a grow-op hidden behind the rock wall- trellis, drifted towards the Tim's donut shop. Meanwhile at Wendy's, the plastic spoons wilted as the heat from the Bic lighter melted the ice cream, burned the Baconator®


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the local badger population. Squeals and growls, mixed with smoke from a grow-op hidden behind the rock wall- trellis, drifted towards the Tim's donut shop. Meanwhile at Wendy's, the plastic spoons wilted as the heat from the Bic lighter melted the ice cream, burned the Baconator® and made toast


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the local badger population. Squeals and growls, mixed with smoke from a grow-op hidden behind the rock wall- trellis, drifted towards the Tim's donut shop. Meanwhile at Wendy's, the plastic spoons wilted as the heat from the Bic lighter melted the ice cream, burned the Baconator® and made toast with used underwear . . .


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the local badger population. Squeals and growls, mixed with smoke from a grow-op hidden behind the rock wall- trellis, drifted towards the Tim's donut shop. Meanwhile at Wendy's, the plastic spoons wilted as the heat from the Bic lighter melted the ice cream, burned the Baconator® and made toast with used underwear . . . but to be ...


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the local badger population. Squeals and growls, mixed with smoke from a grow-op hidden behind the rock wall- trellis, drifted towards the Tim's donut shop. Meanwhile at Wendy's, the plastic spoons wilted as the heat from the Bic lighter melted the ice cream, burned the Baconator® and made toast with used underwear . . . but to be ... or not to be ...

(sorry; that was the first thing that came to mind )


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the local badger population. Squeals and growls, mixed with smoke from a grow-op hidden behind the rock wall- trellis, drifted towards the Tim's donut shop. Meanwhile at Wendy's, the plastic spoons wilted as the heat from the Bic lighter melted the ice cream, burned the Baconator® and made toast with used underwear . . . but to be ... or not to be ... fried,roasted or


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the local badger population. Squeals and growls, mixed with smoke from a grow-op hidden behind the rock wall- trellis, drifted towards the Tim's donut shop. Meanwhile at Wendy's, the plastic spoons wilted as the heat from the Bic lighter melted the ice cream, burned the Baconator® and made toast with used underwear . . . but to be ... or not to be ... fried, roasted or sautéed with onions.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the local badger population. Squeals and growls, mixed with smoke from a grow-op hidden behind the rock wall- trellis, drifted towards the Tim's donut shop. Meanwhile at Wendy's, the plastic spoons wilted as the heat from the Bic lighter melted the ice cream, burned the Baconator® and made toast with used underwear . . . but to be ... or not to be ... fried, roasted or sautéed with onions.

Of course the


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the local badger population. Squeals and growls, mixed with smoke from a grow-op hidden behind the rock wall- trellis, drifted towards the Tim's donut shop. Meanwhile at Wendy's, the plastic spoons wilted as the heat from the Bic lighter melted the ice cream, burned the Baconator® and made toast with used underwear . . . but to be ... or not to be ... fried, roasted or sautéed with onions.

Of course the sound of the


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the local badger population. Squeals and growls, mixed with smoke from a grow-op hidden behind the rock wall- trellis, drifted towards the Tim's donut shop. Meanwhile at Wendy's, the plastic spoons wilted as the heat from the Bic lighter melted the ice cream, burned the Baconator® and made toast with used underwear . . . but to be ... or not to be ... fried, roasted or sautéed with onions.

Of course the sound of the fingernails on blackboards


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the local badger population. Squeals and growls, mixed with smoke from a grow-op hidden behind the rock wall- trellis, drifted towards the Tim's donut shop. Meanwhile at Wendy's, the plastic spoons wilted as the heat from the Bic lighter melted the ice cream, burned the Baconator® and made toast with used underwear . . . but to be ... or not to be ... fried, roasted or sautéed with onions.

Of course the sound of the fingernails on blackboards, deafened a few
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the local badger population. Squeals and growls, mixed with smoke from a grow-op hidden behind the rock wall- trellis, drifted towards the Tim's donut shop. Meanwhile at Wendy's, the plastic spoons wilted as the heat from the Bic lighter melted the ice cream, burned the Baconator® and made toast with used underwear . . . but to be ... or not to be ... fried, roasted or sautéed with onions.

Of course the sound of the fingernails on blackboards, deafened a few prunes listening to


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the local badger population. Squeals and growls, mixed with smoke from a grow-op hidden behind the rock wall- trellis, drifted towards the Tim's donut shop. Meanwhile at Wendy's, the plastic spoons wilted as the heat from the Bic lighter melted the ice cream, burned the Baconator® and made toast with used underwear . . . but to be ... or not to be ... fried, roasted or sautéed with onions.

Of course the sound of the fingernails on blackboards, deafened a few prunes listening to Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the local badger population. Squeals and growls, mixed with smoke from a grow-op hidden behind the rock wall- trellis, drifted towards the Tim's donut shop. Meanwhile at Wendy's, the plastic spoons wilted as the heat from the Bic lighter melted the ice cream, burned the Baconator® and made toast with used underwear . . . but to be ... or not to be ... fried, roasted or sautéed with onions.

Of course the sound of the fingernails on blackboards, deafened a few prunes listening to Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto, a nasty tune


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the local badger population. Squeals and growls, mixed with smoke from a grow-op hidden behind the rock wall- trellis, drifted towards the Tim's donut shop. Meanwhile at Wendy's, the plastic spoons wilted as the heat from the Bic lighter melted the ice cream, burned the Baconator® and made toast with used underwear . . . but to be ... or not to be ... fried, roasted or sautéed with onions.

Of course the sound of the fingernails on blackboards, deafened a few prunes listening to Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto, a nasty tune, surpassed by screecing


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the local badger population. Squeals and growls, mixed with smoke from a grow-op hidden behind the rock wall- trellis, drifted towards the Tim's donut shop. Meanwhile at Wendy's, the plastic spoons wilted as the heat from the Bic lighter melted the ice cream, burned the Baconator® and made toast with used underwear . . . but to be ... or not to be ... fried, roasted or sautéed with onions.

Of course the sound of the fingernails on blackboards, deafened a few prunes listening to Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto, a nasty tune, surpassed by screeching tires of the


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the local badger population. Squeals and growls, mixed with smoke from a grow-op hidden behind the rock wall- trellis, drifted towards the Tim's donut shop. Meanwhile at Wendy's, the plastic spoons wilted as the heat from the Bic lighter melted the ice cream, burned the Baconator® and made toast with used underwear . . . but to be ... or not to be ... fried, roasted or sautéed with onions.

Of course the sound of the fingernails on blackboards, deafened a few prunes listening to Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto, a nasty tune, surpassed by screeching tires of the wobbly, lumbering harvester,
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the local badger population. Squeals and growls, mixed with smoke from a grow-op hidden behind the rock wall- trellis, drifted towards the Tim's donut shop. Meanwhile at Wendy's, the plastic spoons wilted as the heat from the Bic lighter melted the ice cream, burned the Baconator® and made toast with used underwear . . . but to be ... or not to be ... fried, roasted or sautéed with onions.

Of course the sound of the fingernails on blackboards, deafened a few prunes listening to Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto, a nasty tune, surpassed by screeching tires of the wobbly, lumbering harvester, a Case model


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the local badger population. Squeals and growls, mixed with smoke from a grow-op hidden behind the rock wall- trellis, drifted towards the Tim's donut shop. Meanwhile at Wendy's, the plastic spoons wilted as the heat from the Bic lighter melted the ice cream, burned the Baconator® and made toast with used underwear . . . but to be ... or not to be ... fried, roasted or sautéed with onions.

Of course the sound of the fingernails on blackboards, deafened a few prunes listening to Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto, a nasty tune, surpassed by screeching tires of the wobbly, lumbering harvester, a Case model, or model case,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the local badger population. Squeals and growls, mixed with smoke from a grow-op hidden behind the rock wall- trellis, drifted towards the Tim's donut shop. Meanwhile at Wendy's, the plastic spoons wilted as the heat from the Bic lighter melted the ice cream, burned the Baconator® and made toast with used underwear . . . but to be ... or not to be ... fried, roasted or sautéed with onions.

Of course the sound of the fingernails on blackboards, deafened a few prunes listening to Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto, a nasty tune, surpassed by screeching tires of the wobbly, lumbering harvester, a Case model, or model case, as the case


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the local badger population. Squeals and growls, mixed with smoke from a grow-op hidden behind the rock wall- trellis, drifted towards the Tim's donut shop. Meanwhile at Wendy's, the plastic spoons wilted as the heat from the Bic lighter melted the ice cream, burned the Baconator® and made toast with used underwear . . . but to be ... or not to be ... fried, roasted or sautéed with onions.

Of course the sound of the fingernails on blackboards, deafened a few prunes listening to Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto, a nasty tune, surpassed by screeching tires of the wobbly, lumbering harvester, a Case model, or model case, as the case came in different
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the local badger population. Squeals and growls, mixed with smoke from a grow-op hidden behind the rock wall- trellis, drifted towards the Tim's donut shop. Meanwhile at Wendy's, the plastic spoons wilted as the heat from the Bic lighter melted the ice cream, burned the Baconator® and made toast with used underwear . . . but to be ... or not to be ... fried, roasted or sautéed with onions.

Of course the sound of the fingernails on blackboards, deafened a few prunes listening to Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto, a nasty tune, surpassed by screeching tires of the wobbly, lumbering harvester, a Case model, or model case, as the case came in different cases which meant


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the local badger population. Squeals and growls, mixed with smoke from a grow-op hidden behind the rock wall- trellis, drifted towards the Tim's donut shop. Meanwhile at Wendy's, the plastic spoons wilted as the heat from the Bic lighter melted the ice cream, burned the Baconator® and made toast with used underwear . . . but to be ... or not to be ... fried, roasted or sautéed with onions.

Of course the sound of the fingernails on blackboards, deafened a few prunes listening to Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto, a nasty tune, surpassed by screeching tires of the wobbly, lumbering harvester, a Case model, or model case, as the case came in different cases which meant this chapter ended.

CHAPTER ELEVEN:


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TEN

If one thought crossed their minds, it was the idea that most of them were too old for high jumping which meant they couldn't even try to convince the citizens in their minds, that they were even slightly capable of attempting the l o n g leap across the beat down kindergarten hokey pokey sand box. Still the ski jumper was well waxed for his jump up the stairs. He launched himself up from his wife's Tupperware party, by selling her thong panties to Big Bert who was a Liberal and as usual denied buying them. Big Bert's wife, Barely Bertha said " Britches? ...for me??'' Bert broke wind while Barely Bertha was hugging him. "Good Lord," she gasped as she struggled to breathe. Bert's excuses didn't cut gas with anyone close by, except for Bertha. Then the lights went out and a thud was heard. It came from Bertha collapsing her inflatable bra, catapulting Bert upward to the bottom of a blimp hoovering overhead.

But it crashed and burned as it burred through the heavy underbrush of the brush filled coulee which was home to the local badger population. Squeals and growls, mixed with smoke from a grow-op hidden behind the rock wall- trellis, drifted towards the Tim's donut shop. Meanwhile at Wendy's, the plastic spoons wilted as the heat from the Bic lighter melted the ice cream, burned the Baconator® and made toast with used underwear . . . but to be ... or not to be ... fried, roasted or sautéed with onions.

Of course the sound of the fingernails on blackboards, deafened a few prunes listening to Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto, a nasty tune, surpassed by screeching tires of the wobbly, lumbering harvester, a Case model, or model case, as the case came in different cases which meant this chapter ended.

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl --


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.
Was it because


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.
Was it because Alphonse had forgotten


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.
Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of


----------



## macintosh doctor

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads'


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet,
__________________


----------



## macintosh doctor

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers


----------



## macintosh doctor

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire


----------



## macintosh doctor

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar.


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the fireside table, teasing


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the fireside table, teasing the frog who


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the fireside table, teasing the frog who croaked at the


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the fireside table, teasing the frog who croaked at the cloud floating overhead.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the fireside table, teasing the frog who croaked at the cloud floating overhead. 

Alphonse was planning


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the fireside table, teasing the frog who croaked at the cloud floating overhead.

Alphonse was planning a cloud cover


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the fireside table, teasing the frog who croaked at the cloud floating overhead.

Alphonse was planning a cloud cover, to hide his


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the fireside table, teasing the frog who croaked at the cloud floating overhead.

Alphonse was planning a cloud cover, to hide his foggy vision of


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the fireside table, teasing the frog who croaked at the cloud floating overhead.

Alphonse was planning a cloud cover, to hide his foggy vision of a croaking frog.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the fireside table, teasing the frog who croaked at the cloud floating overhead.

Alphonse was planning a cloud cover, to hide his foggy vision of a croaking frog. But the toad


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the fireside table, teasing the frog who croaked at the cloud floating overhead.

Alphonse was planning a cloud cover, to hide his foggy vision of a croaking frog. But the toad foiled the whole


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the fireside table, teasing the frog who croaked at the cloud floating overhead.

Alphonse was planning a cloud cover, to hide his foggy vision of a croaking frog. But the toad foiled the whole gal-darned thing-a-ma-jig


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the fireside table, teasing the frog who croaked at the cloud floating overhead.

Alphonse was planning a cloud cover, to hide his foggy vision of a croaking frog. But the toad foiled the whole gal-darned thing-a-ma-jig by taking his


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the fireside table, teasing the frog who croaked at the cloud floating overhead.

Alphonse was planning a cloud cover, to hide his foggy vision of a croaking frog. But the toad foiled the whole gal-darned thing-a-ma-jig by taking his working Etch-A-Sketch out


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the fireside table, teasing the frog who croaked at the cloud floating overhead.

Alphonse was planning a cloud cover, to hide his foggy vision of a croaking frog. But the toad foiled the whole gal-darned thing-a-ma-jig by taking his working Etch-A-Sketch out and dialling up


----------



## macintosh doctor

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the fireside table, teasing the frog who croaked at the cloud floating overhead.

Alphonse was planning a cloud cover, to hide his foggy vision of a croaking frog. But the toad foiled the whole gal-darned thing-a-ma-jig by taking his working Etch-A-Sketch out and dialling up, his girlfriend's friend


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the fireside table, teasing the frog who croaked at the cloud floating overhead.

Alphonse was planning a cloud cover, to hide his foggy vision of a croaking frog. But the toad foiled the whole gal-darned thing-a-ma-jig by taking his working Etch-A-Sketch out and dialling up, his girlfriend's friend who told him


----------



## macintosh doctor

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the fireside table, teasing the frog who croaked at the cloud floating overhead.

Alphonse was planning a cloud cover, to hide his foggy vision of a croaking frog. But the toad foiled the whole gal-darned thing-a-ma-jig by taking his working Etch-A-Sketch out and dialling up, his girlfriend's friend who told him: use a cellphone


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the fireside table, teasing the frog who croaked at the cloud floating overhead.

Alphonse was planning a cloud cover, to hide his foggy vision of a croaking frog. But the toad foiled the whole gal-darned thing-a-ma-jig by taking his working Etch-A-Sketch out and dialling up, his girlfriend's friend who told him: use a cellphone instead of your


----------



## macintosh doctor

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the fireside table, teasing the frog who croaked at the cloud floating overhead.

Alphonse was planning a cloud cover, to hide his foggy vision of a croaking frog. But the toad foiled the whole gal-darned thing-a-ma-jig by taking his working Etch-A-Sketch out and dialling up, his girlfriend's friend who told him: use a cellphone instead of your Etch-A-Sketch which is


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the fireside table, teasing the frog who croaked at the cloud floating overhead.

Alphonse was planning a cloud cover, to hide his foggy vision of a croaking frog. But the toad foiled the whole gal-darned thing-a-ma-jig by taking his working Etch-A-Sketch out and dialling up, his girlfriend's friend who told him: use a cellphone instead of your Etch-A-Sketch which is old technology.

However


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the fireside table, teasing the frog who croaked at the cloud floating overhead.

Alphonse was planning a cloud cover, to hide his foggy vision of a croaking frog. But the toad foiled the whole gal-darned thing-a-ma-jig by taking his working Etch-A-Sketch out and dialling up, his girlfriend's friend who told him: use a cellphone instead of your Etch-A-Sketch which is old technology.

However, being the consummate


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the fireside table, teasing the frog who croaked at the cloud floating overhead.

Alphonse was planning a cloud cover, to hide his foggy vision of a croaking frog. But the toad foiled the whole gal-darned thing-a-ma-jig by taking his working Etch-A-Sketch out and dialling up, his girlfriend's friend who told him: use a cellphone instead of your Etch-A-Sketch which is old technology.

However, being the consummate fool, he started


----------



## macintosh doctor

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the fireside table, teasing the frog who croaked at the cloud floating overhead.

Alphonse was planning a cloud cover, to hide his foggy vision of a croaking frog. But the toad foiled the whole gal-darned thing-a-ma-jig by taking his working Etch-A-Sketch out and dialling up, his girlfriend's friend who told him: use a cellphone instead of your Etch-A-Sketch which is old technology.

However, being the consummate fool, he started up his Mac Plus


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the fireside table, teasing the frog who croaked at the cloud floating overhead.

Alphonse was planning a cloud cover, to hide his foggy vision of a croaking frog. But the toad foiled the whole gal-darned thing-a-ma-jig by taking his working Etch-A-Sketch out and dialling up, his girlfriend's friend who told him: use a cellphone instead of your Etch-A-Sketch which is old technology.

However, being the consummate fool, he started up his Mac Plus, hoping to draw


----------



## macintosh doctor

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the fireside table, teasing the frog who croaked at the cloud floating overhead.

Alphonse was planning a cloud cover, to hide his foggy vision of a croaking frog. But the toad foiled the whole gal-darned thing-a-ma-jig by taking his working Etch-A-Sketch out and dialling up, his girlfriend's friend who told him: use a cellphone instead of your Etch-A-Sketch which is old technology.

However, being the consummate fool, he started up his Mac Plus, hoping to draw with Mac Paint


----------



## SINC

That last addition was FOUR words, so I have added only two to get back to the rotation:

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the fireside table, teasing the frog who croaked at the cloud floating overhead.

Alphonse was planning a cloud cover, to hide his foggy vision of a croaking frog. But the toad foiled the whole gal-darned thing-a-ma-jig by taking his working Etch-A-Sketch out and dialling up, his girlfriend's friend who told him: use a cellphone instead of your Etch-A-Sketch which is old technology.

However, being the consummate fool, he started up his Mac Plus by pulling


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the fireside table, teasing the frog who croaked at the cloud floating overhead.

Alphonse was planning a cloud cover, to hide his foggy vision of a croaking frog. But the toad foiled the whole gal-darned thing-a-ma-jig by taking his working Etch-A-Sketch out and dialling up, his girlfriend's friend who told him: use a cellphone instead of your Etch-A-Sketch which is old technology.

However, being the consummate fool, he started up his Mac Plus by pulling his own finger


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the fireside table, teasing the frog who croaked at the cloud floating overhead.

Alphonse was planning a cloud cover, to hide his foggy vision of a croaking frog. But the toad foiled the whole gal-darned thing-a-ma-jig by taking his working Etch-A-Sketch out and dialling up, his girlfriend's friend who told him: use a cellphone instead of your Etch-A-Sketch which is old technology.

However, being the consummate fool, he started up his Mac Plus by pulling his own finger which resulted in


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the fireside table, teasing the frog who croaked at the cloud floating overhead.

Alphonse was planning a cloud cover, to hide his foggy vision of a croaking frog. But the toad foiled the whole gal-darned thing-a-ma-jig by taking his working Etch-A-Sketch out and dialling up, his girlfriend's friend who told him: use a cellphone instead of your Etch-A-Sketch which is old technology.

However, being the consummate fool, he started up his Mac Plus by pulling his own finger which resulted in extremely explosive flatulence


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the fireside table, teasing the frog who croaked at the cloud floating overhead.

Alphonse was planning a cloud cover, to hide his foggy vision of a croaking frog. But the toad foiled the whole gal-darned thing-a-ma-jig by taking his working Etch-A-Sketch out and dialling up, his girlfriend's friend who told him: use a cellphone instead of your Etch-A-Sketch which is old technology.

However, being the consummate fool, he started up his Mac Plus by pulling his own finger which resulted in extremely explosive flatulence. That started his


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the fireside table, teasing the frog who croaked at the cloud floating overhead.

Alphonse was planning a cloud cover, to hide his foggy vision of a croaking frog. But the toad foiled the whole gal-darned thing-a-ma-jig by taking his working Etch-A-Sketch out and dialling up, his girlfriend's friend who told him: use a cellphone instead of your Etch-A-Sketch which is old technology.

However, being the consummate fool, he started up his Mac Plus by pulling his own finger which resulted in extremely explosive flatulence. That started his eyes twirling, clockwise,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the fireside table, teasing the frog who croaked at the cloud floating overhead.

Alphonse was planning a cloud cover, to hide his foggy vision of a croaking frog. But the toad foiled the whole gal-darned thing-a-ma-jig by taking his working Etch-A-Sketch out and dialling up, his girlfriend's friend who told him: use a cellphone instead of your Etch-A-Sketch which is old technology.

However, being the consummate fool, he started up his Mac Plus by pulling his own finger which resulted in extremely explosive flatulence. That started his eyes twirling, clockwise, but his nose


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the fireside table, teasing the frog who croaked at the cloud floating overhead.

Alphonse was planning a cloud cover, to hide his foggy vision of a croaking frog. But the toad foiled the whole gal-darned thing-a-ma-jig by taking his working Etch-A-Sketch out and dialling up, his girlfriend's friend who told him: use a cellphone instead of your Etch-A-Sketch which is old technology.

However, being the consummate fool, he started up his Mac Plus by pulling his own finger which resulted in extremely explosive flatulence. That started his eyes twirling, clockwise, but his nose rotated counterclockwise. Meanwhile . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the fireside table, teasing the frog who croaked at the cloud floating overhead.

Alphonse was planning a cloud cover, to hide his foggy vision of a croaking frog. But the toad foiled the whole gal-darned thing-a-ma-jig by taking his working Etch-A-Sketch out and dialling up, his girlfriend's friend who told him: use a cellphone instead of your Etch-A-Sketch which is old technology.

However, being the consummate fool, he started up his Mac Plus by pulling his own finger which resulted in extremely explosive flatulence. That started his eyes twirling, clockwise, but his nose rotated counterclockwise. Meanwhile over in Hamilton


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the fireside table, teasing the frog who croaked at the cloud floating overhead.

Alphonse was planning a cloud cover, to hide his foggy vision of a croaking frog. But the toad foiled the whole gal-darned thing-a-ma-jig by taking his working Etch-A-Sketch out and dialling up, his girlfriend's friend who told him: use a cellphone instead of your Etch-A-Sketch which is old technology.

However, being the consummate fool, he started up his Mac Plus by pulling his own finger which resulted in extremely explosive flatulence. That started his eyes twirling, clockwise, but his nose rotated counterclockwise. Meanwhile over in Hamilton there was an


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the fireside table, teasing the frog who croaked at the cloud floating overhead.

Alphonse was planning a cloud cover, to hide his foggy vision of a croaking frog. But the toad foiled the whole gal-darned thing-a-ma-jig by taking his working Etch-A-Sketch out and dialling up, his girlfriend's friend who told him: use a cellphone instead of your Etch-A-Sketch which is old technology.

However, being the consummate fool, he started up his Mac Plus by pulling his own finger which resulted in extremely explosive flatulence. That started his eyes twirling, clockwise, but his nose rotated counterclockwise. Meanwhile over in Hamilton there was an opiate dealer writhing . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER ELEVEN:

Alphonse's Etch-A-Sketch was stuck. A portrait left half finished, showed a frown -- nay, a scowl -- on the face.

Was it because Alphonse had forgotten his medication, or was it because cod liver oil leaked into his eyes and nose?

His jar of 'pickled savage heads', as opposed to pickled pigs feet; had an aroma much like his socks. There were dumplings scattered around his feet which made dancing difficult. His ballet slippers were recently purchased at Canadian Tire, therefore needed to stop bad grammar. The dictionary lay unopened near the fireside table, teasing the frog who croaked at the cloud floating overhead.

Alphonse was planning a cloud cover, to hide his foggy vision of a croaking frog. But the toad foiled the whole gal-darned thing-a-ma-jig by taking his working Etch-A-Sketch out and dialling up, his girlfriend's friend who told him: use a cellphone instead of your Etch-A-Sketch which is old technology.

However, being the consummate fool, he started up his Mac Plus by pulling his own finger which resulted in extremely explosive flatulence. That started his eyes twirling, clockwise, but his nose rotated counterclockwise. Meanwhile over in Hamilton there was an opiate dealer writhing in pain.

CHAPTER TWELVE

The


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs,
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls,(no bounce left).....
__________


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls,(no bounce left)..... dang near fossilized


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls,(no bounce left)..... dang near fossilized! ... however, balls were


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing...


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!
Ahhhhh..... how decadent...


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!
Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful...


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!
Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away!


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!
Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance...


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!
Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance... crawling painfully across


----------



## SINC

Whoops, you missed the last three words so we now have:

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was crawling painfully across


----------



## gwillikers

Whoops, you missed the last three words so we now have:

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was crawling painfully across Whoops, you missed the last three words so we now have:

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was crawling painfully across the great divide


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was crawling painfully across the great divide towards the big


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was crawling painfully across the great divide towards the big kahuna of life.


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was crawling painfully across the great divide towards the big kahuna of life. Dialectics dominated Windsor . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was crawling painfully across the great divide towards the big kahuna of life. Dialectics dominated Windsor, forgetting that Hamilton


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was crawling painfully across the great divide towards the big kahuna of life. Dialectics dominated Windsor, forgetting that Hamilton was not a


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was crawling painfully across the great divide towards the big kahuna of life. Dialectics dominated Windsor, forgetting that Hamilton was not a Windsor, rather it


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was crawling painfully across the great divide towards the big kahuna of life. Dialectics dominated Windsor, forgetting that Hamilton was not a Windsor, rather it merely simulated the


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was crawling painfully across the great divide towards the big kahuna of life. Dialectics dominated Windsor, forgetting that Hamilton was not a Windsor, rather it merely simulated the cheese doodles flavour


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was crawling painfully across the great divide towards the big kahuna of life. Dialectics dominated Windsor, forgetting that Hamilton was not a Windsor, rather it merely simulated the cheese doodles flavour, but the Brie


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was crawling painfully across the great divide towards the big kahuna of life. Dialectics dominated Windsor, forgetting that Hamilton was not a Windsor, rather it merely simulated the cheese doodles flavour, but the Brie, although slightly mouldy,


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was crawling painfully across the great divide towards the big kahuna of life. Dialectics dominated Windsor, forgetting that Hamilton was not a Windsor, rather it merely simulated the cheese doodles flavour, but the Brie, although slightly mouldy,was robust still.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was crawling painfully across the great divide towards the big kahuna of life. Dialectics dominated Windsor, forgetting that Hamilton was not a Windsor, rather it merely simulated the cheese doodles flavour, but the Brie, although slightly mouldy, was robust still.

But the Stilton


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was crawling painfully across the great divide towards the big kahuna of life. Dialectics dominated Windsor, forgetting that Hamilton was not a Windsor, rather it merely simulated the cheese doodles flavour, but the Brie, although slightly mouldy, was robust still.

But the Stilton, that was rank!


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was crawling painfully across the great divide towards the big kahuna of life. Dialectics dominated Windsor, forgetting that Hamilton was not a Windsor, rather it merely simulated the cheese doodles flavour, but the Brie, although slightly mouldy, was robust still.

But the Stilton, that was rank! But pleasantly rank


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was crawling painfully across the great divide towards the big kahuna of life. Dialectics dominated Windsor, forgetting that Hamilton was not a Windsor, rather it merely simulated the cheese doodles flavour, but the Brie, although slightly mouldy, was robust still.

But the Stilton, that was rank! But pleasantly rank in a way


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was crawling painfully across the great divide towards the big kahuna of life. Dialectics dominated Windsor, forgetting that Hamilton was not a Windsor, rather it merely simulated the cheese doodles flavour, but the Brie, although slightly mouldy, was robust still.

But the Stilton, that was rank! But pleasantly rank in a way none could have


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was crawling painfully across the great divide towards the big kahuna of life. Dialectics dominated Windsor, forgetting that Hamilton was not a Windsor, rather it merely simulated the cheese doodles flavour, but the Brie, although slightly mouldy, was robust still.

But the Stilton, that was rank! But pleasantly rank in a way none could have planned or imagined.


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was crawling painfully across the great divide towards the big kahuna of life. Dialectics dominated Windsor, forgetting that Hamilton was not a Windsor, rather it merely simulated the cheese doodles flavour, but the Brie, although slightly mouldy, was robust still.

But the Stilton, that was rank! But pleasantly rank in a way none could have planned or imagined.
And there was


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was crawling painfully across the great divide towards the big kahuna of life. Dialectics dominated Windsor, forgetting that Hamilton was not a Windsor, rather it merely simulated the cheese doodles flavour, but the Brie, although slightly mouldy, was robust still.

But the Stilton, that was rank! But pleasantly rank in a way none could have planned or imagined.
And there was the lingering odour


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was crawling painfully across the great divide towards the big kahuna of life. Dialectics dominated Windsor, forgetting that Hamilton was not a Windsor, rather it merely simulated the cheese doodles flavour, but the Brie, although slightly mouldy, was robust still.

But the Stilton, that was rank! But pleasantly rank in a way none could have planned or imagined. And there was the lingering odour of old athletic . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was crawling painfully across the great divide towards the big kahuna of life. Dialectics dominated Windsor, forgetting that Hamilton was not a Windsor, rather it merely simulated the cheese doodles flavour, but the Brie, although slightly mouldy, was robust still.

But the Stilton, that was rank! But pleasantly rank in a way none could have planned or imagined. And there was the lingering odour of old athletic socks permeated the


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was crawling painfully across the great divide towards the big kahuna of life. Dialectics dominated Windsor, forgetting that Hamilton was not a Windsor, rather it merely simulated the cheese doodles flavour, but the Brie, although slightly mouldy, was robust still.

But the Stilton, that was rank! But pleasantly rank in a way none could have planned or imagined. And there was the lingering odour of old athletic socks permeated the air. It was


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was crawling painfully across the great divide towards the big kahuna of life. Dialectics dominated Windsor, forgetting that Hamilton was not a Windsor, rather it merely simulated the cheese doodles flavour, but the Brie, although slightly mouldy, was robust still.

But the Stilton, that was rank! But pleasantly rank in a way none could have planned or imagined. And there was the lingering odour of old athletic socks permeated the air. It was kind of like


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was crawling painfully across the great divide towards the big kahuna of life. Dialectics dominated Windsor, forgetting that Hamilton was not a Windsor, rather it merely simulated the cheese doodles flavour, but the Brie, although slightly mouldy, was robust still.

But the Stilton, that was rank! But pleasantly rank in a way none could have planned or imagined. And there was the lingering odour of old athletic socks permeated the air. It was kind of like rotten rutabaga salad . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was crawling painfully across the great divide towards the big kahuna of life. Dialectics dominated Windsor, forgetting that Hamilton was not a Windsor, rather it merely simulated the cheese doodles flavour, but the Brie, although slightly mouldy, was robust still.

But the Stilton, that was rank! But pleasantly rank in a way none could have planned or imagined. And there was the lingering odour of old athletic socks permeated the air. It was kind of like rotten rutabaga salad although it didn't


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was crawling painfully across the great divide towards the big kahuna of life. Dialectics dominated Windsor, forgetting that Hamilton was not a Windsor, rather it merely simulated the cheese doodles flavour, but the Brie, although slightly mouldy, was robust still.

But the Stilton, that was rank! But pleasantly rank in a way none could have planned or imagined. And there was the lingering odour of old athletic socks permeated the air. It was kind of like rotten rutabaga salad although it didn't look like fungus.


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was crawling painfully across the great divide towards the big kahuna of life. Dialectics dominated Windsor, forgetting that Hamilton was not a Windsor, rather it merely simulated the cheese doodles flavour, but the Brie, although slightly mouldy, was robust still.

But the Stilton, that was rank! But pleasantly rank in a way none could have planned or imagined. And there was the lingering odour of old athletic socks permeated the air. It was kind of like rotten rutabaga salad although it didn't look like fungus.
It resembled some


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was crawling painfully across the great divide towards the big kahuna of life. Dialectics dominated Windsor, forgetting that Hamilton was not a Windsor, rather it merely simulated the cheese doodles flavour, but the Brie, although slightly mouldy, was robust still.

But the Stilton, that was rank! But pleasantly rank in a way none could have planned or imagined. And there was the lingering odour of old athletic socks permeated the air. It was kind of like rotten rutabaga salad although it didn't look like fungus.

It resembled some kind of different


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was crawling painfully across the great divide towards the big kahuna of life. Dialectics dominated Windsor, forgetting that Hamilton was not a Windsor, rather it merely simulated the cheese doodles flavour, but the Brie, although slightly mouldy, was robust still.

But the Stilton, that was rank! But pleasantly rank in a way none could have planned or imagined. And there was the lingering odour of old athletic socks permeated the air. It was kind of like rotten rutabaga salad although it didn't look like fungus.

It resembled some kind of different life form, perhaps


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was crawling painfully across the great divide towards the big kahuna of life. Dialectics dominated Windsor, forgetting that Hamilton was not a Windsor, rather it merely simulated the cheese doodles flavour, but the Brie, although slightly mouldy, was robust still.

But the Stilton, that was rank! But pleasantly rank in a way none could have planned or imagined. And there was the lingering odour of old athletic socks permeated the air. It was kind of like rotten rutabaga salad although it didn't look like fungus.

It resembled some kind of different life form, perhaps the one that


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was crawling painfully across the great divide towards the big kahuna of life. Dialectics dominated Windsor, forgetting that Hamilton was not a Windsor, rather it merely simulated the cheese doodles flavour, but the Brie, although slightly mouldy, was robust still.

But the Stilton, that was rank! But pleasantly rank in a way none could have planned or imagined. And there was the lingering odour of old athletic socks permeated the air. It was kind of like rotten rutabaga salad although it didn't look like fungus.

It resembled some kind of different life form, perhaps the one that created all this


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was crawling painfully across the great divide towards the big kahuna of life. Dialectics dominated Windsor, forgetting that Hamilton was not a Windsor, rather it merely simulated the cheese doodles flavour, but the Brie, although slightly mouldy, was robust still.

But the Stilton, that was rank! But pleasantly rank in a way none could have planned or imagined. And there was the lingering odour of old athletic socks permeated the air. It was kind of like rotten rutabaga salad although it didn't look like fungus.

It resembled some kind of different life form, perhaps the one that created all this opposing thumbs rigamarole


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was crawling painfully across the great divide towards the big kahuna of life. Dialectics dominated Windsor, forgetting that Hamilton was not a Windsor, rather it merely simulated the cheese doodles flavour, but the Brie, although slightly mouldy, was robust still.

But the Stilton, that was rank! But pleasantly rank in a way none could have planned or imagined. And there was the lingering odour of old athletic socks permeated the air. It was kind of like rotten rutabaga salad although it didn't look like fungus.

It resembled some kind of different life form, perhaps the one that created all this opposing thumbs rigamarole which resulted in


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was crawling painfully across the great divide towards the big kahuna of life. Dialectics dominated Windsor, forgetting that Hamilton was not a Windsor, rather it merely simulated the cheese doodles flavour, but the Brie, although slightly mouldy, was robust still.

But the Stilton, that was rank! But pleasantly rank in a way none could have planned or imagined. And there was the lingering odour of old athletic socks permeated the air. It was kind of like rotten rutabaga salad although it didn't look like fungus.

It resembled some kind of different life form, perhaps the one that created all this opposing thumbs rigamarole which resulted in the strangest shape
__________________


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWELVE

The upshot of all this motion was falling tables and billiard balls that bounced like basketballs, not his balls, (no bounce left), dang near fossilized! However, balls were off the menu, but spaghetti was, garlic toast too, ready, hot, tantalizing, exquisite, mouth watering, meaty, cheesy, tomato extravaganza TIMES TEN!

Ahhhhh..... how decadent... how sinfully delightful... how far away! But distance shmistance, the result was crawling painfully across the great divide towards the big kahuna of life. Dialectics dominated Windsor, forgetting that Hamilton was not a Windsor, rather it merely simulated the cheese doodles flavour, but the Brie, although slightly mouldy, was robust still.

But the Stilton, that was rank! But pleasantly rank in a way none could have planned or imagined. And there was the lingering odour of old athletic socks permeated the air. It was kind of like rotten rutabaga salad although it didn't look like fungus.

It resembled some kind of different life form, perhaps the one that created all this opposing thumbs rigamarole which resulted in the strangest shape of tartan housecoats.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated . . .


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . .


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop.


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner,filling


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well!


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin'


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however,


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky,


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling while riding their


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling while riding their Safari high, again! 


__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling while riding their Safari high, again!

It was surely


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling while riding their Safari high, again!

It was surely the most exhilarating


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling while riding their Safari high, again!

It was surely the most exhilarating and yet relaxing


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling while riding their Safari high, again!

It was surely the most exhilarating and yet relaxing moments in their


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling while riding their Safari high, again!

It was surely the most exhilarating and yet relaxing moments in their lives which were


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling while riding their Safari high, again!

It was surely the most exhilarating and yet relaxing moments in their lives which were confusing enough given


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling while riding their Safari high, again!

It was surely the most exhilarating and yet relaxing moments in their lives which were confusing enough given the fact that


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling while riding their Safari high, again!

It was surely the most exhilarating and yet relaxing moments in their lives which were confusing enough given the fact that relaxing was nothing


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling while riding their Safari high, again!

It was surely the most exhilarating and yet relaxing moments in their lives which were confusing enough given the fact that relaxing was nothing even close to


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling while riding their Safari high, again!

It was surely the most exhilarating and yet relaxing moments in their lives which were confusing enough given the fact that relaxing was nothing even close to anything they had


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling while riding their Safari high, again!

It was surely the most exhilarating and yet relaxing moments in their lives which were confusing enough given the fact that relaxing was nothing even close to anything they had heard about from


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling while riding their Safari high, again!

It was surely the most exhilarating and yet relaxing moments in their lives which were confusing enough given the fact that relaxing was nothing even close to anything they had heard about from the head honcho.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling while riding their Safari high, again!

It was surely the most exhilarating and yet relaxing moments in their lives which were confusing enough given the fact that relaxing was nothing even close to anything they had heard about from the head honcho.

Head honcho Horatio


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling while riding their Safari high, again!

It was surely the most exhilarating and yet relaxing moments in their lives which were confusing enough given the fact that relaxing was nothing even close to anything they had heard about from the head honcho.

Head honcho Horatio was hoarding information


----------



## EvanPitts

[deleted - beat to the punch]


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling while riding their Safari high, again!

It was surely the most exhilarating and yet relaxing moments in their lives which were confusing enough given the fact that relaxing was nothing even close to anything they had heard about from the head honcho.

Head honcho Horatio was hoarding information he routinely handled


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling while riding their Safari high, again!

It was surely the most exhilarating and yet relaxing moments in their lives which were confusing enough given the fact that relaxing was nothing even close to anything they had heard about from the head honcho.

Head honcho Horatio was hoarding information he routinely handled, keeping ignorance rampant


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling while riding their Safari high, again!

It was surely the most exhilarating and yet relaxing moments in their lives which were confusing enough given the fact that relaxing was nothing even close to anything they had heard about from the head honcho.

Head honcho Horatio was hoarding information he routinely handled, keeping ignorance rampant while honking his


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling while riding their Safari high, again!

It was surely the most exhilarating and yet relaxing moments in their lives which were confusing enough given the fact that relaxing was nothing even close to anything they had heard about from the head honcho.

Head honcho Horatio was hoarding information he routinely handled, keeping ignorance rampant while honking his clown horn loudly.


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling while riding their Safari high, again!

It was surely the most exhilarating and yet relaxing moments in their lives which were confusing enough given the fact that relaxing was nothing even close to anything they had heard about from the head honcho.

Head honcho Horatio was hoarding information he routinely handled, keeping ignorance rampant while honking his clown horn loudly. His misplaced panties


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling while riding their Safari high, again!

It was surely the most exhilarating and yet relaxing moments in their lives which were confusing enough given the fact that relaxing was nothing even close to anything they had heard about from the head honcho.

Head honcho Horatio was hoarding information he routinely handled, keeping ignorance rampant while honking his clown horn loudly. His misplaced panties, were boxer shorts


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling while riding their Safari high, again!

It was surely the most exhilarating and yet relaxing moments in their lives which were confusing enough given the fact that relaxing was nothing even close to anything they had heard about from the head honcho.

Head honcho Horatio was hoarding information he routinely handled, keeping ignorance rampant while honking his clown horn loudly. His misplaced panties, were boxer shorts with pretty lace.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling while riding their Safari high, again!

It was surely the most exhilarating and yet relaxing moments in their lives which were confusing enough given the fact that relaxing was nothing even close to anything they had heard about from the head honcho.

Head honcho Horatio was hoarding information he routinely handled, keeping ignorance rampant while honking his clown horn loudly. His misplaced panties, were boxer shorts with pretty lace. He honed his


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling while riding their Safari high, again!

It was surely the most exhilarating and yet relaxing moments in their lives which were confusing enough given the fact that relaxing was nothing even close to anything they had heard about from the head honcho.

Head honcho Horatio was hoarding information he routinely handled, keeping ignorance rampant while honking his clown horn loudly. His misplaced panties, were boxer shorts with pretty lace. He honed his intuitive skills by


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling while riding their Safari high, again!

It was surely the most exhilarating and yet relaxing moments in their lives which were confusing enough given the fact that relaxing was nothing even close to anything they had heard about from the head honcho.

Head honcho Horatio was hoarding information he routinely handled, keeping ignorance rampant while honking his clown horn loudly. His misplaced panties, were boxer shorts with pretty lace. He honed his intuitive skills by humming his handy


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling while riding their Safari high, again!

It was surely the most exhilarating and yet relaxing moments in their lives which were confusing enough given the fact that relaxing was nothing even close to anything they had heard about from the head honcho.

Head honcho Horatio was hoarding information he routinely handled, keeping ignorance rampant while honking his clown horn loudly. His misplaced panties, were boxer shorts with pretty lace. He honed his intuitive skills by humming his handy little ditty tune.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling while riding their Safari high, again!

It was surely the most exhilarating and yet relaxing moments in their lives which were confusing enough given the fact that relaxing was nothing even close to anything they had heard about from the head honcho.

Head honcho Horatio was hoarding information he routinely handled, keeping ignorance rampant while honking his clown horn loudly. His misplaced panties, were boxer shorts with pretty lace. He honed his intuitive skills by humming his handy little ditty tune. Having history happen


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling while riding their Safari high, again!

It was surely the most exhilarating and yet relaxing moments in their lives which were confusing enough given the fact that relaxing was nothing even close to anything they had heard about from the head honcho.

Head honcho Horatio was hoarding information he routinely handled, keeping ignorance rampant while honking his clown horn loudly. His misplaced panties, were boxer shorts with pretty lace. He honed his intuitive skills by humming his handy little ditty tune. Having history happen has hastened hamsters


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling while riding their Safari high, again!

It was surely the most exhilarating and yet relaxing moments in their lives which were confusing enough given the fact that relaxing was nothing even close to anything they had heard about from the head honcho.

Head honcho Horatio was hoarding information he routinely handled, keeping ignorance rampant while honking his clown horn loudly. His misplaced panties, were boxer shorts with pretty lace. He honed his intuitive skills by humming his handy little ditty tune. Having history happen has hastened hamsters hurrying haphazardly homeward


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling while riding their Safari high, again!

It was surely the most exhilarating and yet relaxing moments in their lives which were confusing enough given the fact that relaxing was nothing even close to anything they had heard about from the head honcho.

Head honcho Horatio was hoarding information he routinely handled, keeping ignorance rampant while honking his clown horn loudly. His misplaced panties, were boxer shorts with pretty lace. He honed his intuitive skills by humming his handy little ditty tune. Having history happen has hastened hamsters hurrying haphazardly homeward. Racing rodents rushed


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling while riding their Safari high, again!

It was surely the most exhilarating and yet relaxing moments in their lives which were confusing enough given the fact that relaxing was nothing even close to anything they had heard about from the head honcho.

Head honcho Horatio was hoarding information he routinely handled, keeping ignorance rampant while honking his clown horn loudly. His misplaced panties, were boxer shorts with pretty lace. He honed his intuitive skills by humming his handy little ditty tune. Having history happen has hastened hamsters hurrying haphazardly homeward. Racing rodents rushed Ronald Reagan's ranch


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling while riding their Safari high, again!

It was surely the most exhilarating and yet relaxing moments in their lives which were confusing enough given the fact that relaxing was nothing even close to anything they had heard about from the head honcho.

Head honcho Horatio was hoarding information he routinely handled, keeping ignorance rampant while honking his clown horn loudly. His misplaced panties, were boxer shorts with pretty lace. He honed his intuitive skills by humming his handy little ditty tune. Having history happen has hastened hamsters hurrying haphazardly homeward. Racing rodents rushed Ronald Reagan's ranch, running royally, repelling


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling while riding their Safari high, again!

It was surely the most exhilarating and yet relaxing moments in their lives which were confusing enough given the fact that relaxing was nothing even close to anything they had heard about from the head honcho.

Head honcho Horatio was hoarding information he routinely handled, keeping ignorance rampant while honking his clown horn loudly. His misplaced panties, were boxer shorts with pretty lace. He honed his intuitive skills by humming his handy little ditty tune. Having history happen has hastened hamsters hurrying haphazardly homeward. Racing rodents rushed Ronald Reagan's ranch, running royally, repelling rancid raisins rotting


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling while riding their Safari high, again!

It was surely the most exhilarating and yet relaxing moments in their lives which were confusing enough given the fact that relaxing was nothing even close to anything they had heard about from the head honcho.

Head honcho Horatio was hoarding information he routinely handled, keeping ignorance rampant while honking his clown horn loudly. His misplaced panties, were boxer shorts with pretty lace. He honed his intuitive skills by humming his handy little ditty tune. Having history happen has hastened hamsters hurrying haphazardly homeward. Racing rodents rushed Ronald Reagan's ranch, running royally, repelling rancid raisins rotting rather ridiculously rapidly


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling while riding their Safari high, again!

It was surely the most exhilarating and yet relaxing moments in their lives which were confusing enough given the fact that relaxing was nothing even close to anything they had heard about from the head honcho.

Head honcho Horatio was hoarding information he routinely handled, keeping ignorance rampant while honking his clown horn loudly. His misplaced panties, were boxer shorts with pretty lace. He honed his intuitive skills by humming his handy little ditty tune. Having history happen has hastened hamsters hurrying haphazardly homeward. Racing rodents rushed Ronald Reagan's ranch, running royally, repelling rancid raisins rotting rather ridiculously rapidly.

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling while riding their Safari high, again!

It was surely the most exhilarating and yet relaxing moments in their lives which were confusing enough given the fact that relaxing was nothing even close to anything they had heard about from the head honcho.

Head honcho Horatio was hoarding information he routinely handled, keeping ignorance rampant while honking his clown horn loudly. His misplaced panties, were boxer shorts with pretty lace. He honed his intuitive skills by humming his handy little ditty tune. Having history happen has hastened hamsters hurrying haphazardly homeward. Racing rodents rushed Ronald Reagan's ranch, running royally, repelling rancid raisins rotting rather ridiculously rapidly.

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTEEN

But then the integrated circuit floated wildly above the headquarters in Redmond . . . flashing lights emitted raindrops which fell...plop, plop, plop, they did flop. The wind rose the sails of the schooner, filling the carburetor with salt water, but the squeegee didn't squeege very well! Instead the blade flew hither and thither, spraying bright green coloured string things across the street from the docked schooner. T'was Silly String, but the docked schooner's sails were stowed. It was tilting ominously towards the upper end, where the booty was a shakin' with fear because Brian Mulroney was doing chin ups.

Cancelled TV shows became immensely popular when no television shows were being aired. Instead they watched test patterns with vacant eyes. Full eyes however, watched from the Tiber as Caesar picked his nose. Here's a hanky, Caesar, mumbled one of the vacant-eyed Windows zombies who were tingling while riding their Safari high, again!

It was surely the most exhilarating and yet relaxing moments in their lives which were confusing enough given the fact that relaxing was nothing even close to anything they had heard about from the head honcho.

Head honcho Horatio was hoarding information he routinely handled, keeping ignorance rampant while honking his clown horn loudly. His misplaced panties, were boxer shorts with pretty lace. He honed his intuitive skills by humming his handy little ditty tune. Having history happen has hastened hamsters hurrying haphazardly homeward. Racing rodents rushed Ronald Reagan's ranch, running royally, repelling rancid raisins rotting rather ridiculously rapidly.

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew,


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. There was no


----------



## SINC

I'm going to guess we should be here:

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no


----------



## macdoodle

oops! sorry...

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> oops! sorry...
> 
> CHAPTER FOURTEEN:
> 
> He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close


Uh, that's only two words. Wanna try another?


----------



## macdoodle

not my day I guess... more sorry...

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was!


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet!


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank,


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets


----------



## jmac

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was


----------



## jmac

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up the down spout


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up the down spout necessary for draining


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up the down spout necessary for draining the wax from


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up the down spout necessary for draining the wax from everyone's ears since
__________________


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up the down spout necessary for draining the wax from everyone's ears since winter was coming


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up the down spout necessary for draining the wax from everyone's ears since winter was coming to Timmins and


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up the down spout necessary for draining the wax from everyone's ears since winter was coming to Timmins and you know what


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up the down spout necessary for draining the wax from everyone's ears since winter was coming to Timmins and you know what that means.

Without


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up the down spout necessary for draining the wax from everyone's ears since winter was coming to Timmins and you know what that means.

Without thinking about it


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up the down spout necessary for draining the wax from everyone's ears since winter was coming to Timmins and you know what that means.

Without thinking about it for too long


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up the down spout necessary for draining the wax from everyone's ears since winter was coming to Timmins and you know what that means.

Without thinking about it for too long, Scottie jumped across


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up the down spout necessary for draining the wax from everyone's ears since winter was coming to Timmins and you know what that means.

Without thinking about it for too long, Scottie jumped across his shoe lace


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up the down spout necessary for draining the wax from everyone's ears since winter was coming to Timmins and you know what that means.

Without thinking about it for too long, Scottie jumped across his shoe lace tied to the


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up the down spout necessary for draining the wax from everyone's ears since winter was coming to Timmins and you know what that means.

Without thinking about it for too long, Scottie jumped across his shoe lace tied to the foot of the


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up the down spout necessary for draining the wax from everyone's ears since winter was coming to Timmins and you know what that means.

Without thinking about it for too long, Scottie jumped across his shoe lace tied to the foot of the rocking chair.
Crash!


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up the down spout necessary for draining the wax from everyone's ears since winter was coming to Timmins and you know what that means.

Without thinking about it for too long, Scottie jumped across his shoe lace tied to the foot of the rocking chair.

Crash! The crystal goblet


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up the down spout necessary for draining the wax from everyone's ears since winter was coming to Timmins and you know what that means.

Without thinking about it for too long, Scottie jumped across his shoe lace tied to the foot of the rocking chair.

Crash! The crystal goblet, filled with schnapps,


----------



## jmac

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up the down spout necessary for draining the wax from everyone's ears since winter was coming to Timmins and you know what that means.

Without thinking about it for too long, Scottie jumped across his shoe lace tied to the foot of the rocking chair.

Crash! The crystal goblet, filled with schnapps, shattered like a


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up the down spout necessary for draining the wax from everyone's ears since winter was coming to Timmins and you know what that means.

Without thinking about it for too long, Scottie jumped across his shoe lace tied to the foot of the rocking chair.

Crash! The crystal goblet, filled with schnapps, shattered like a frozen Mackintosh bar,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up the down spout necessary for draining the wax from everyone's ears since winter was coming to Timmins and you know what that means.

Without thinking about it for too long, Scottie jumped across his shoe lace tied to the foot of the rocking chair.

Crash! The crystal goblet, filled with schnapps, shattered like a frozen Mackintosh bar, only slightly different


----------



## k8o

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up the down spout necessary for draining the wax from everyone's ears since winter was coming to Timmins and you know what that means.

Without thinking about it for too long, Scottie jumped across his shoe lace tied to the foot of the rocking chair.

Crash! The crystal goblet, filled with schnapps, shattered like a frozen Mackintosh bar, only slightly different, given its fenestrated


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up the down spout necessary for draining the wax from everyone's ears since winter was coming to Timmins and you know what that means.

Without thinking about it for too long, Scottie jumped across his shoe lace tied to the foot of the rocking chair.

Crash! The crystal goblet, filled with schnapps, shattered like a frozen Mackintosh bar, only slightly different, given its fenestrated, boarded up windows


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up the down spout necessary for draining the wax from everyone's ears since winter was coming to Timmins and you know what that means.

Without thinking about it for too long, Scottie jumped across his shoe lace tied to the foot of the rocking chair.

Crash! The crystal goblet, filled with schnapps, shattered like a frozen Mackintosh bar, only slightly different, given its fenestrated, boarded up windows, one couldn't compare


----------



## k8o

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up the down spout necessary for draining the wax from everyone's ears since winter was coming to Timmins and you know what that means.

Without thinking about it for too long, Scottie jumped across his shoe lace tied to the foot of the rocking chair.

Crash! The crystal goblet, filled with schnapps, shattered like a frozen Mackintosh bar, only slightly different given its fenestrated, boarded up windows; one couldn't compare shimmering crystal-slivered


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up the down spout necessary for draining the wax from everyone's ears since winter was coming to Timmins and you know what that means.

Without thinking about it for too long, Scottie jumped across his shoe lace tied to the foot of the rocking chair.

Crash! The crystal goblet, filled with schnapps, shattered like a frozen Mackintosh bar, only slightly different given its fenestrated, boarded up windows; one couldn't compare shimmering crystal-slivered shards with mere


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up the down spout necessary for draining the wax from everyone's ears since winter was coming to Timmins and you know what that means.

Without thinking about it for too long, Scottie jumped across his shoe lace tied to the foot of the rocking chair.

Crash! The crystal goblet, filled with schnapps, shattered like a frozen Mackintosh bar, only slightly different given its fenestrated, boarded up windows; one couldn't compare shimmering crystal-slivered shards with mere tattered undershorts, but


----------



## k8o

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up the down spout necessary for draining the wax from everyone's ears since winter was coming to Timmins and you know what that means.

Without thinking about it for too long, Scottie jumped across his shoe lace tied to the foot of the rocking chair.

Crash! The crystal goblet, filled with schnapps, shattered like a frozen Mackintosh bar, only slightly different given its fenestrated, boarded up windows; one couldn't compare shimmering crystal-slivered shards with mere tattered undershorts, but Schnapps' amber hue


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up the down spout necessary for draining the wax from everyone's ears since winter was coming to Timmins and you know what that means.

Without thinking about it for too long, Scottie jumped across his shoe lace tied to the foot of the rocking chair.

Crash! The crystal goblet, filled with schnapps, shattered like a frozen Mackintosh bar, only slightly different given its fenestrated, boarded up windows; one couldn't compare shimmering crystal-slivered shards with mere tattered undershorts, but nothing else was


----------



## k8o

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up the down spout necessary for draining the wax from everyone's ears since winter was coming to Timmins and you know what that means.

Without thinking about it for too long, Scottie jumped across his shoe lace tied to the foot of the rocking chair.

Crash! The crystal goblet, filled with schnapps, shattered like a frozen Mackintosh bar, only slightly different given its fenestrated, boarded up windows; one couldn't compare shimmering crystal-slivered shards with mere tattered undershorts, but nothing else was available. 

Bellybutton lint


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up the down spout necessary for draining the wax from everyone's ears since winter was coming to Timmins and you know what that means.

Without thinking about it for too long, Scottie jumped across his shoe lace tied to the foot of the rocking chair.

Crash! The crystal goblet, filled with schnapps, shattered like a frozen Mackintosh bar, only slightly different given its fenestrated, boarded up windows; one couldn't compare shimmering crystal-slivered shards with mere tattered undershorts, but nothing else was available. 

Bellybutton lint garnished the casserole


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up the down spout necessary for draining the wax from everyone's ears since winter was coming to Timmins and you know what that means.

Without thinking about it for too long, Scottie jumped across his shoe lace tied to the foot of the rocking chair.

Crash! The crystal goblet, filled with schnapps, shattered like a frozen Mackintosh bar, only slightly different given its fenestrated, boarded up windows; one couldn't compare shimmering crystal-slivered shards with mere tattered undershorts, but nothing else was available.

Bellybutton lint garnished the casserole made with putty.


----------



## k8o

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up the down spout necessary for draining the wax from everyone's ears since winter was coming to Timmins and you know what that means.

Without thinking about it for too long, Scottie jumped across his shoe lace tied to the foot of the rocking chair.

Crash! The crystal goblet, filled with schnapps, shattered like a frozen Mackintosh bar, only slightly different given its fenestrated, boarded up windows; one couldn't compare shimmering crystal-slivered shards with mere tattered undershorts, but nothing else was available.

Bellybutton lint garnished the casserole made with putty. Alongside nasturtium petals


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up the down spout necessary for draining the wax from everyone's ears since winter was coming to Timmins and you know what that means.

Without thinking about it for too long, Scottie jumped across his shoe lace tied to the foot of the rocking chair.

Crash! The crystal goblet, filled with schnapps, shattered like a frozen Mackintosh bar, only slightly different given its fenestrated, boarded up windows; one couldn't compare shimmering crystal-slivered shards with mere tattered undershorts, but nothing else was available.

Bellybutton lint garnished the casserole made with putty. Alongside nasturtium petals, fabricated in tin


----------



## k8o

SINC said:


> CHAPTER FOURTEEN:
> 
> He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.
> 
> The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up the down spout necessary for draining the wax from everyone's ears since winter was coming to Timmins and you know what that means.
> 
> Without thinking about it for too long, Scottie jumped across his shoe lace tied to the foot of the rocking chair.
> 
> Crash! The crystal goblet, filled with schnapps, shattered like a frozen Mackintosh bar, only slightly different given its fenestrated, boarded up windows; one couldn't compare shimmering crystal-slivered shards with mere tattered undershorts, but nothing else was available.
> 
> Bellybutton lint garnished the casserole made with putty. Alongside nasturtium petals, fabricated in tin, pennywhistle beer cans


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up the down spout necessary for draining the wax from everyone's ears since winter was coming to Timmins and you know what that means.

Without thinking about it for too long, Scottie jumped across his shoe lace tied to the foot of the rocking chair.

Crash! The crystal goblet, filled with schnapps, shattered like a frozen Mackintosh bar, only slightly different given its fenestrated, boarded up windows; one couldn't compare shimmering crystal-slivered shards with mere tattered undershorts, but nothing else was available.

Bellybutton lint garnished the casserole made with putty. Alongside nasturtium petals, fabricated in tin, pennywhistle beer cans with locked tops.


----------



## k8o

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up the down spout necessary for draining the wax from everyone's ears since winter was coming to Timmins and you know what that means.

Without thinking about it for too long, Scottie jumped across his shoe lace tied to the foot of the rocking chair.

Crash! The crystal goblet, filled with schnapps, shattered like a frozen Mackintosh bar, only slightly different given its fenestrated, boarded up windows; one couldn't compare shimmering crystal-slivered shards with mere tattered undershorts, but nothing else was available.

Bellybutton lint garnished the casserole made with putty. Alongside nasturtium petals, fabricated in tin, pennywhistle beer cans with locked tops. Gaelic drinking songs


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up the down spout necessary for draining the wax from everyone's ears since winter was coming to Timmins and you know what that means.

Without thinking about it for too long, Scottie jumped across his shoe lace tied to the foot of the rocking chair.

Crash! The crystal goblet, filled with schnapps, shattered like a frozen Mackintosh bar, only slightly different given its fenestrated, boarded up windows; one couldn't compare shimmering crystal-slivered shards with mere tattered undershorts, but nothing else was available.

Bellybutton lint garnished the casserole made with putty. Alongside nasturtium petals, fabricated in tin, pennywhistle beer cans with locked tops. Gaelic drinking songs were never sung.

CHAPTER FIFTEEN


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old 
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.


----------



## jmac

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his Bail


----------



## jmac

CHAPTER FOURTEEN:

He had hardly had hemmorhoids hovering, medically speaking, but patterns were broken like glass. Yet yesterday Yasmin yelled wildly wicked warnings verbally violating virtues which warranted waning opportunities for pizza. As everyone knew, there was no pizza close by so Delissio t'was the donut diet! For five flavourful doughnuts you paid too much, but a bakers dozen of eleven pieces and two crumpets totalled fourteen, but arithmetic was not inaccurate.

The wind was like an organ grinder's crank, and smelled of faint tinges of ice. Frost was super heating the CANDU nuclear reactors while the monkey sat beyond reach of the Revenuers who were searching for more crumpets, but stale crumpets, not Tim's Crumpets. However, it was up to Scotty to beam up the down spout necessary for draining the wax from everyone's ears since winter was coming to Timmins and you know what that means.

Without thinking about it for too long, Scottie jumped across his shoe lace tied to the foot of the rocking chair.

Crash! The crystal goblet, filled with schnapps, shattered like a frozen Mackintosh bar, only slightly different given its fenestrated, boarded up windows; one couldn't compare shimmering crystal-slivered shards with mere tattered undershorts; they smelled stale.


----------



## SINC

Uh, what's so hard about a simple copy and paste here???

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so


----------



## jmac

Uh, what's so hard about a simple copy and paste here???

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so predictably Sinc exploded (sorry - dont know what happened)


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so







CARRY ON


----------



## jmac

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the Lawyers immediately


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the Lawyers immediately went for sushi


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the Lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the Lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest.


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't anything like Coke.


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't anything like Coke.

The cars hissed


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't anything like Coke.

The cars hissed, groaned and sputtered
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't anything like Coke.

The cars hissed, groaned and sputtered, but the wieners


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't anything like Coke.

The cars hissed, groaned and sputtered, but the wieners remained raw. Marshmallows


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't anything like Coke.

The cars hissed, groaned and sputtered, but the wieners remained raw. Marshmallows were roasting nicely


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't anything like Coke.

The cars hissed, groaned and sputtered, but the wieners remained raw. Marshmallows were roasting nicely, brown and gooey,
_________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't anything like Coke.

The cars hissed, groaned and sputtered, but the wieners remained raw. Marshmallows were roasting nicely, brown and gooey, with bright green


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't anything like Coke.

The cars hissed, groaned and sputtered, but the wieners remained raw. Marshmallows were roasting nicely, brown and gooey, with bright green wasabi encasing the


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't anything like Coke.

The cars hissed, groaned and sputtered, but the wieners remained raw. Marshmallows were roasting nicely, brown and gooey, with bright green wasabi encasing the fingers of the


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't anything like Coke.

The cars hissed, groaned and sputtered, but the wieners remained raw. Marshmallows were roasting nicely, brown and gooey, with bright green wasabi encasing the fingers of the chauffeurs left hand


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't anything like Coke.

The cars hissed, groaned and sputtered, but the wieners remained raw. Marshmallows were roasting nicely, brown and gooey, with bright green wasabi encasing the fingers of the chauffeurs left hand which was also


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't anything like Coke.

The cars hissed, groaned and sputtered, but the wieners remained raw. Marshmallows were roasting nicely, brown and gooey, with bright green wasabi encasing the fingers of the chauffeurs left hand which was also burning' wasabi burn'


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't anything like Coke.

The cars hissed, groaned and sputtered, but the wieners remained raw. Marshmallows were roasting nicely, brown and gooey, with bright green wasabi encasing the fingers of the chauffeurs left hand which was also burning' wasabi burn'. But the ice


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't anything like Coke.

The cars hissed, groaned and sputtered, but the wieners remained raw. Marshmallows were roasting nicely, brown and gooey, with bright green wasabi encasing the fingers of the chauffeurs left hand which was also burning' wasabi burn'. But the ice brought no relief.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't anything like Coke.

The cars hissed, groaned and sputtered, but the wieners remained raw. Marshmallows were roasting nicely, brown and gooey, with bright green wasabi encasing the fingers of the chauffeurs left hand which was also burning' wasabi burn'. But the ice brought no relief. That was because


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't anything like Coke.

The cars hissed, groaned and sputtered, but the wieners remained raw. Marshmallows were roasting nicely, brown and gooey, with bright green wasabi encasing the fingers of the chauffeurs left hand which was also burning' wasabi burn'. But the ice brought no relief. That was because Gomer Pyle reruns


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't anything like Coke.

The cars hissed, groaned and sputtered, but the wieners remained raw. Marshmallows were roasting nicely, brown and gooey, with bright green wasabi encasing the fingers of the chauffeurs left hand which was also burning' wasabi burn'. But the ice brought no relief. That was because Gomer Pyle reruns weren't playing, but


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't anything like Coke.

The cars hissed, groaned and sputtered, but the wieners remained raw. Marshmallows were roasting nicely, brown and gooey, with bright green wasabi encasing the fingers of the chauffeurs left hand which was also burning' wasabi burn'. But the ice brought no relief. That was because Gomer Pyle reruns weren't playing, but now the burning


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't anything like Coke.

The cars hissed, groaned and sputtered, but the wieners remained raw. Marshmallows were roasting nicely, brown and gooey, with bright green wasabi encasing the fingers of the chauffeurs left hand which was also burning' wasabi burn'. But the ice brought no relief. That was because Gomer Pyle reruns weren't playing, but now the burning, once Gomer Pylish


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't anything like Coke.

The cars hissed, groaned and sputtered, but the wieners remained raw. Marshmallows were roasting nicely, brown and gooey, with bright green wasabi encasing the fingers of the chauffeurs left hand which was also burning' wasabi burn'. But the ice brought no relief. That was because Gomer Pyle reruns weren't playing, but now the burning, once Gomer Pylish,was changing, cooling
_________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't anything like Coke.

The cars hissed, groaned and sputtered, but the wieners remained raw. Marshmallows were roasting nicely, brown and gooey, with bright green wasabi encasing the fingers of the chauffeurs left hand which was also burning' wasabi burn'. But the ice brought no relief. That was because Gomer Pyle reruns weren't playing, but now the burning, once Gomer Pylish, was changing, cooling and heating the


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't anything like Coke.

The cars hissed, groaned and sputtered, but the wieners remained raw. Marshmallows were roasting nicely, brown and gooey, with bright green wasabi encasing the fingers of the chauffeurs left hand which was also burning' wasabi burn'. But the ice brought no relief. That was because Gomer Pyle reruns weren't playing, but now the burning, once Gomer Pylish, was changing, cooling and heating the room with light.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't anything like Coke.

The cars hissed, groaned and sputtered, but the wieners remained raw. Marshmallows were roasting nicely, brown and gooey, with bright green wasabi encasing the fingers of the chauffeurs left hand which was also burning' wasabi burn'. But the ice brought no relief. That was because Gomer Pyle reruns weren't playing, but now the burning, once Gomer Pylish, was changing, cooling and heating the room with light. Meanwhile, darkness was


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't anything like Coke.

The cars hissed, groaned and sputtered, but the wieners remained raw. Marshmallows were roasting nicely, brown and gooey, with bright green wasabi encasing the fingers of the chauffeurs left hand which was also burning' wasabi burn'. But the ice brought no relief. That was because Gomer Pyle reruns weren't playing, but now the burning, once Gomer Pylish, was changing, cooling and heating the room with light. Meanwhile, darkness was slowly creeping over
__________________


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't anything like Coke.

The cars hissed, groaned and sputtered, but the wieners remained raw. Marshmallows were roasting nicely, brown and gooey, with bright green wasabi encasing the fingers of the chauffeurs left hand which was also burning' wasabi burn'. But the ice brought no relief. That was because Gomer Pyle reruns weren't playing, but now the burning, once Gomer Pylish, was changing, cooling and heating the room with light. Meanwhile, darkness was slowly creeping over Garth's boring life


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't anything like Coke.

The cars hissed, groaned and sputtered, but the wieners remained raw. Marshmallows were roasting nicely, brown and gooey, with bright green wasabi encasing the fingers of the chauffeurs left hand which was also burning' wasabi burn'. But the ice brought no relief. That was because Gomer Pyle reruns weren't playing, but now the burning, once Gomer Pylish, was changing, cooling and heating the room with light. Meanwhile, darkness was slowly creeping over Garth's boring life,
he could not


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't anything like Coke.

The cars hissed, groaned and sputtered, but the wieners remained raw. Marshmallows were roasting nicely, brown and gooey, with bright green wasabi encasing the fingers of the chauffeurs left hand which was also burning' wasabi burn'. But the ice brought no relief. That was because Gomer Pyle reruns weren't playing, but now the burning, once Gomer Pylish, was changing, cooling and heating the room with light. Meanwhile, darkness was slowly creeping over Garth's boring life, he could not leave his bedroom


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't anything like Coke.

The cars hissed, groaned and sputtered, but the wieners remained raw. Marshmallows were roasting nicely, brown and gooey, with bright green wasabi encasing the fingers of the chauffeurs left hand which was also burning' wasabi burn'. But the ice brought no relief. That was because Gomer Pyle reruns weren't playing, but now the burning, once Gomer Pylish, was changing, cooling and heating the room with light. Meanwhile, darkness was slowly creeping over Garth's boring life, but his scarf


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't anything like Coke.

The cars hissed, groaned and sputtered, but the wieners remained raw. Marshmallows were roasting nicely, brown and gooey, with bright green wasabi encasing the fingers of the chauffeurs left hand which was also burning' wasabi burn'. But the ice brought no relief. That was because Gomer Pyle reruns weren't playing, but now the burning, once Gomer Pylish, was changing, cooling and heating the room with light. Meanwhile, darkness was slowly creeping over Garth's boring life, but his scarf hid tax fraud


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't anything like Coke.

The cars hissed, groaned and sputtered, but the wieners remained raw. Marshmallows were roasting nicely, brown and gooey, with bright green wasabi encasing the fingers of the chauffeurs left hand which was also burning' wasabi burn'. But the ice brought no relief. That was because Gomer Pyle reruns weren't playing, but now the burning, once Gomer Pylish, was changing, cooling and heating the room with light. Meanwhile, darkness was slowly creeping over Garth's boring life, but his scarf hid tax fraud by wrapping it


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't anything like Coke.

The cars hissed, groaned and sputtered, but the wieners remained raw. Marshmallows were roasting nicely, brown and gooey, with bright green wasabi encasing the fingers of the chauffeurs left hand which was also burning' wasabi burn'. But the ice brought no relief. That was because Gomer Pyle reruns weren't playing, but now the burning, once Gomer Pylish, was changing, cooling and heating the room with light. Meanwhile, darkness was slowly creeping over Garth's boring life, but his scarf hid tax fraud by wrapping it around his mailbox


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't anything like Coke.

The cars hissed, groaned and sputtered, but the wieners remained raw. Marshmallows were roasting nicely, brown and gooey, with bright green wasabi encasing the fingers of the chauffeurs left hand which was also burning' wasabi burn'. But the ice brought no relief. That was because Gomer Pyle reruns weren't playing, but now the burning, once Gomer Pylish, was changing, cooling and heating the room with light. Meanwhile, darkness was slowly creeping over Garth's boring life, but his scarf hid tax fraud by wrapping it around his mailbox. His toy box


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't anything like Coke.

The cars hissed, groaned and sputtered, but the wieners remained raw. Marshmallows were roasting nicely, brown and gooey, with bright green wasabi encasing the fingers of the chauffeurs left hand which was also burning' wasabi burn'. But the ice brought no relief. That was because Gomer Pyle reruns weren't playing, but now the burning, once Gomer Pylish, was changing, cooling and heating the room with light. Meanwhile, darkness was slowly creeping over Garth's boring life, but his scarf hid tax fraud by wrapping it around his mailbox. His toy box was made of


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't anything like Coke.

The cars hissed, groaned and sputtered, but the wieners remained raw. Marshmallows were roasting nicely, brown and gooey, with bright green wasabi encasing the fingers of the chauffeurs left hand which was also burning' wasabi burn'. But the ice brought no relief. That was because Gomer Pyle reruns weren't playing, but now the burning, once Gomer Pylish, was changing, cooling and heating the room with light. Meanwhile, darkness was slowly creeping over Garth's boring life, but his scarf hid tax fraud by wrapping it around his mailbox. His toy box was made of legos, red,blue


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't anything like Coke.

The cars hissed, groaned and sputtered, but the wieners remained raw. Marshmallows were roasting nicely, brown and gooey, with bright green wasabi encasing the fingers of the chauffeurs left hand which was also burning' wasabi burn'. But the ice brought no relief. That was because Gomer Pyle reruns weren't playing, but now the burning, once Gomer Pylish, was changing, cooling and heating the room with light. Meanwhile, darkness was slowly creeping over Garth's boring life, but his scarf hid tax fraud by wrapping it around his mailbox. His toy box was made of legos, red, blue and yellow.

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't anything like Coke.

The cars hissed, groaned and sputtered, but the wieners remained raw. Marshmallows were roasting nicely, brown and gooey, with bright green wasabi encasing the fingers of the chauffeurs left hand which was also burning' wasabi burn'. But the ice brought no relief. That was because Gomer Pyle reruns weren't playing, but now the burning, once Gomer Pylish, was changing, cooling and heating the room with light. Meanwhile, darkness was slowly creeping over Garth's boring life, but his scarf hid tax fraud by wrapping it around his mailbox. His toy box was made of legos, red, blue and yellow.

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find
__________________


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER FIFTEEN:

The swine flu was oinking along, boaring into the Parliament Hill defences when suddenly it exploded, attacking every butterfly that was in the vicinity. Meanwhile the mathematician manipulate matrices methodically, gently removing old pencils from his arthritically deformed fingers. His other pencils were behind his Volvo, which he had parked beneath the little wee mac apple tree.

Fortunately, his bail was denied, so the lawyers immediately went for sushi at Arby's, but food inspectors had already condemned the crappy restaurant beforehand. Awful food was something Jack Layton chowed down on when he drank Duceppe's bodily fluids, but in jest. Rather, Jack preferred Mountain Dew because ginger ale wasn't anything like Coke.

The cars hissed, groaned and sputtered, but the wieners remained raw. Marshmallows were roasting nicely, brown and gooey, with bright green wasabi encasing the fingers of the chauffeurs left hand which was also burning' wasabi burn'. But the ice brought no relief. That was because Gomer Pyle reruns weren't playing, but now the burning, once Gomer Pylish, was changing, cooling and heating the room with light. Meanwhile, darkness was slowly creeping over Garth's boring life, but his scarf hid tax fraud by wrapping it around his mailbox. His toy box was made of legos, red, blue and yellow.

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh LC475,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy'


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel in blizzard snow.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel in blizzard snow. It was frogs


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel in blizzard snow. It was frogs (no, not those)


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel in blizzard snow. It was frogs (no, not those) instead it was


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel in blizzard snow. It was frogs (no, not those) instead it was, those legs that


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel in blizzard snow. It was frogs (no, not those) instead it was, those legs that kept twitching when


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel in blizzard snow. It was frogs (no, not those) instead it was, those legs that kept twitching when restless leg syndrome


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel in blizzard snow. It was frogs (no, not those) instead it was, those legs that kept twitching when restless leg syndrome wasn't acting up.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel in blizzard snow. It was frogs (no, not those) instead it was, those legs that kept twitching when restless leg syndrome wasn't acting up. But modern medicine


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel in blizzard snow. It was frogs (no, not those) instead it was, those legs that kept twitching when restless leg syndrome wasn't acting up. But modern medicine didn't work either


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel in blizzard snow. It was frogs (no, not those) instead it was, those legs that kept twitching when restless leg syndrome wasn't acting up. But modern medicine didn't work either unless you consider


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel in blizzard snow. It was frogs (no, not those) instead it was, those legs that kept twitching when restless leg syndrome wasn't acting up. But modern medicine didn't work either unless you consider certain politically correct


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel in blizzard snow. It was frogs (no, not those) instead it was, those legs that kept twitching when restless leg syndrome wasn't acting up. But modern medicine didn't work either unless you consider certain politically correct scantily clad seniors


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel in blizzard snow. It was frogs (no, not those) instead it was, those legs that kept twitching when restless leg syndrome wasn't acting up. But modern medicine didn't work either unless you consider certain politically correct scantily clad seniors wearing string thongs


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel in blizzard snow. It was frogs (no, not those) instead it was, those legs that kept twitching when restless leg syndrome wasn't acting up. But modern medicine didn't work either unless you consider certain politically correct scantily clad seniors wearing string thongs.

It was the


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel in blizzard snow. It was frogs (no, not those) instead it was, those legs that kept twitching when restless leg syndrome wasn't acting up. But modern medicine didn't work either unless you consider certain politically correct scantily clad seniors wearing string thongs.

It was the saddest day of


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel in blizzard snow. It was frogs (no, not those) instead it was, those legs that kept twitching when restless leg syndrome wasn't acting up. But modern medicine didn't work either unless you consider certain politically correct scantily clad seniors wearing string thongs.

It was the saddest day of the month because


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel in blizzard snow. It was frogs (no, not those) instead it was, those legs that kept twitching when restless leg syndrome wasn't acting up. But modern medicine didn't work either unless you consider certain politically correct scantily clad seniors wearing string thongs.

It was the saddest day of the month because birthdays alone are
__________________


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel in blizzard snow. It was frogs (no, not those) instead it was, those legs that kept twitching when restless leg syndrome wasn't acting up. But modern medicine didn't work either unless you consider certain politically correct scantily clad seniors wearing string thongs.

It was the saddest day of the month because birthdays alone are worth the drive


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel in blizzard snow. It was frogs (no, not those) instead it was, those legs that kept twitching when restless leg syndrome wasn't acting up. But modern medicine didn't work either unless you consider certain politically correct scantily clad seniors wearing string thongs.

It was the saddest day of the month because birthdays alone are worth the drive across the country.
__________________


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel in blizzard snow. It was frogs (no, not those) instead it was, those legs that kept twitching when restless leg syndrome wasn't acting up. But modern medicine didn't work either unless you consider certain politically correct scantily clad seniors wearing string thongs.

It was the saddest day of the month because birthdays alone are worth the drive across the country. Sixteen candles blazed


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel in blizzard snow. It was frogs (no, not those) instead it was, those legs that kept twitching when restless leg syndrome wasn't acting up. But modern medicine didn't work either unless you consider certain politically correct scantily clad seniors wearing string thongs.

It was the saddest day of the month because birthdays alone are worth the drive across the country. Sixteen candles blazed under the water


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel in blizzard snow. It was frogs (no, not those) instead it was, those legs that kept twitching when restless leg syndrome wasn't acting up. But modern medicine didn't work either unless you consider certain politically correct scantily clad seniors wearing string thongs.

It was the saddest day of the month because birthdays alone are worth the drive across the country. Sixteen candles blazed under the water on soggy cake


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel in blizzard snow. It was frogs (no, not those) instead it was, those legs that kept twitching when restless leg syndrome wasn't acting up. But modern medicine didn't work either unless you consider certain politically correct scantily clad seniors wearing string thongs.

It was the saddest day of the month because birthdays alone are worth the drive across the country. Sixteen candles blazed under the water on soggy cake bits which were


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel in blizzard snow. It was frogs (no, not those) instead it was, those legs that kept twitching when restless leg syndrome wasn't acting up. But modern medicine didn't work either unless you consider certain politically correct scantily clad seniors wearing string thongs.

It was the saddest day of the month because birthdays alone are worth the drive across the country. Sixteen candles blazed under the water on soggy cake bits which were floating bottom-ward


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel in blizzard snow. It was frogs (no, not those) instead it was, those legs that kept twitching when restless leg syndrome wasn't acting up. But modern medicine didn't work either unless you consider certain politically correct scantily clad seniors wearing string thongs.

It was the saddest day of the month because birthdays alone are worth the drive across the country. Sixteen candles blazed under the water on soggy cake bits which were floating bottom-ward on bright pink


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel in blizzard snow. It was frogs (no, not those) instead it was, those legs that kept twitching when restless leg syndrome wasn't acting up. But modern medicine didn't work either unless you consider certain politically correct scantily clad seniors wearing string thongs.

It was the saddest day of the month because birthdays alone are worth the drive across the country. Sixteen candles blazed under the water on soggy cake bits which were floating bottom-ward on bright pink bows. It was a


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel in blizzard snow. It was frogs (no, not those) instead it was, those legs that kept twitching when restless leg syndrome wasn't acting up. But modern medicine didn't work either unless you consider certain politically correct scantily clad seniors wearing string thongs.

It was the saddest day of the month because birthdays alone are worth the drive across the country. Sixteen candles blazed under the water on soggy cake bits which were floating bottom-ward on bright pink bows. It was a done deal


(I just added two words as the last addition was four words.)


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel in blizzard snow. It was frogs (no, not those) instead it was, those legs that kept twitching when restless leg syndrome wasn't acting up. But modern medicine didn't work either unless you consider certain politically correct scantily clad seniors wearing string thongs.

It was the saddest day of the month because birthdays alone are worth the drive across the country. Sixteen candles blazed under the water on soggy cake bits which were floating bottom-ward on bright pink bows. It was a done deal,melted ice cream



(you could have removed the' a' I wouldn't have minded a bit


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel in blizzard snow. It was frogs (no, not those) instead it was, those legs that kept twitching when restless leg syndrome wasn't acting up. But modern medicine didn't work either unless you consider certain politically correct scantily clad seniors wearing string thongs.

It was the saddest day of the month because birthdays alone are worth the drive across the country. Sixteen candles blazed under the water on soggy cake bits which were floating bottom-ward on bright pink bows. It was a done deal, melted ice cream crashed into locomotives


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel in blizzard snow. It was frogs (no, not those) instead it was, those legs that kept twitching when restless leg syndrome wasn't acting up. But modern medicine didn't work either unless you consider certain politically correct scantily clad seniors wearing string thongs.

It was the saddest day of the month because birthdays alone are worth the drive across the country. Sixteen candles blazed under the water on soggy cake bits which were floating bottom-ward on bright pink bows. It was a done deal, melted ice cream crashed into locomotives trying to cross


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel in blizzard snow. It was frogs (no, not those) instead it was, those legs that kept twitching when restless leg syndrome wasn't acting up. But modern medicine didn't work either unless you consider certain politically correct scantily clad seniors wearing string thongs.

It was the saddest day of the month because birthdays alone are worth the drive across the country. Sixteen candles blazed under the water on soggy cake bits which were floating bottom-ward on bright pink bows. It was a done deal, melted ice cream crashed into locomotives trying to cross the lake, but


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel in blizzard snow. It was frogs (no, not those) instead it was, those legs that kept twitching when restless leg syndrome wasn't acting up. But modern medicine didn't work either unless you consider certain politically correct scantily clad seniors wearing string thongs.

It was the saddest day of the month because birthdays alone are worth the drive across the country. Sixteen candles blazed under the water on soggy cake bits which were floating bottom-ward on bright pink bows. It was a done deal, melted ice cream crashed into locomotives trying to cross the lake, but the windows were


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel in blizzard snow. It was frogs (no, not those) instead it was, those legs that kept twitching when restless leg syndrome wasn't acting up. But modern medicine didn't work either unless you consider certain politically correct scantily clad seniors wearing string thongs.

It was the saddest day of the month because birthdays alone are worth the drive across the country. Sixteen candles blazed under the water on soggy cake bits which were floating bottom-ward on bright pink bows. It was a done deal, melted ice cream crashed into locomotives trying to cross the lake, but the windows were covered with syrup.


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel in blizzard snow. It was frogs (no, not those) instead it was, those legs that kept twitching when restless leg syndrome wasn't acting up. But modern medicine didn't work either unless you consider certain politically correct scantily clad seniors wearing string thongs.

It was the saddest day of the month because birthdays alone are worth the drive across the country. Sixteen candles blazed under the water on soggy cake bits which were floating bottom-ward on bright pink bows. It was a done deal, melted ice cream crashed into locomotives trying to cross the lake, but the windows were covered with syrup.
Not only that


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel in blizzard snow. It was frogs (no, not those) instead it was, those legs that kept twitching when restless leg syndrome wasn't acting up. But modern medicine didn't work either unless you consider certain politically correct scantily clad seniors wearing string thongs.

It was the saddest day of the month because birthdays alone are worth the drive across the country. Sixteen candles blazed under the water on soggy cake bits which were floating bottom-ward on bright pink bows. It was a done deal, melted ice cream crashed into locomotives trying to cross the lake, but the windows were covered with syrup.
Not only that, chapter seventeen was


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel in blizzard snow. It was frogs (no, not those) instead it was, those legs that kept twitching when restless leg syndrome wasn't acting up. But modern medicine didn't work either unless you consider certain politically correct scantily clad seniors wearing string thongs.

It was the saddest day of the month because birthdays alone are worth the drive across the country. Sixteen candles blazed under the water on soggy cake bits which were floating bottom-ward on bright pink bows. It was a done deal, melted ice cream crashed into locomotives trying to cross the lake, but the windows were covered with syrup.
Not only that, chapter seventeen was not fait accompli,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SIXTEEN:

Maybe he could find his hubcap collection, or better yet, the porcelain dolls which penetrated his dreams with weird carburetor valve seat covers, but couldn't torque his spirit stove. Food was under his mattress, right beside his trusty Macintosh Classic, and next to piles of toxic bubble gum which he scraped from the mattress with the putty knife. Of course the gum stuck like Papal promulgations passed through a giant thermometer. Wrigley was chewing Juicy Fruit at Wrigley Field, not the one the Gipper chewed, that was 'baccy', rhymes with whacky, was awful tacky, tar, called 'baccy'.

Meanwhile, over in Erie Pennsylvania, Lawrence of Arabia was dealing with fleas riding his camel in blizzard snow. It was frogs (no, not those) instead it was, those legs that kept twitching when restless leg syndrome wasn't acting up. But modern medicine didn't work either unless you consider certain politically correct scantily clad seniors wearing string thongs.

It was the saddest day of the month because birthdays alone are worth the drive across the country. Sixteen candles blazed under the water on soggy cake bits which were floating bottom-ward on bright pink bows. It was a done deal, melted ice cream crashed into locomotives trying to cross the lake, but the windows were covered with syrup.

Not only that, chapter seventeen was not fait accompli, but now is.

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um...


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know....


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow"


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even,


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream smeared all over


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream smeared all over her great big


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream smeared all over her great big caboose, which measured


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream smeared all over her great big caboose, which measured from here to


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream smeared all over her great big caboose, which measured from here to the edge of


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream smeared all over her great big caboose, which measured from here to the edge of that far cloud.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream smeared all over her great big caboose, which measured from here to the edge of that far cloud. WOW THAT'S BIG!


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream smeared all over her great big caboose, which measured from here to the edge of that far cloud. WOW THAT'S BIG!

Meanwhile the other


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream smeared all over her great big caboose, which measured from here to the edge of that far cloud. WOW THAT'S BIG!

Meanwhile the other two musicians looked


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream smeared all over her great big caboose, which measured from here to the edge of that far cloud. WOW THAT'S BIG!

Meanwhile the other two musicians looked blindly at the


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream smeared all over her great big caboose, which measured from here to the edge of that far cloud. WOW THAT'S BIG!

Meanwhile the other two musicians looked blindly at the music score they


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream smeared all over her great big caboose, which measured from here to the edge of that far cloud. WOW THAT'S BIG!

Meanwhile the other two musicians looked blindly at the music score they bought at Kmart.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream smeared all over her great big caboose, which measured from here to the edge of that far cloud. WOW THAT'S BIG!

Meanwhile the other two musicians looked blindly at the music score they were not playing.


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream smeared all over her great big caboose, which measured from here to the edge of that far cloud. WOW THAT'S BIG!

Meanwhile the other two musicians looked blindly at the music score they were not playing.

Humming was all
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream smeared all over her great big caboose, which measured from here to the edge of that far cloud. WOW THAT'S BIG!

Meanwhile the other two musicians looked blindly at the music score they were not playing.

Humming was all they knew how


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream smeared all over her great big caboose, which measured from here to the edge of that far cloud. WOW THAT'S BIG!

Meanwhile the other two musicians looked blindly at the music score they were not playing.

Humming was all they knew how to do without
__________________
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream smeared all over her great big caboose, which measured from here to the edge of that far cloud. WOW THAT'S BIG!

Meanwhile the other two musicians looked blindly at the music score they were not playing.

Humming was all they knew how to do without humming, so they


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream smeared all over her great big caboose, which measured from here to the edge of that far cloud. WOW THAT'S BIG!

Meanwhile the other two musicians looked blindly at the music score they were not playing.

Humming was all they knew how to do without humming, so they mmmm-ed their way


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream smeared all over her great big caboose, which measured from here to the edge of that far cloud. WOW THAT'S BIG!

Meanwhile the other two musicians looked blindly at the music score they were not playing.

Humming was all they knew how to do without humming, so they mmmm-ed their way down to the


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream smeared all over her great big caboose, which measured from here to the edge of that far cloud. WOW THAT'S BIG!

Meanwhile the other two musicians looked blindly at the music score they were not playing.

Humming was all they knew how to do without humming, so they mmmm-ed their way down to the underground bomb shelter


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream smeared all over her great big caboose, which measured from here to the edge of that far cloud. WOW THAT'S BIG!

Meanwhile the other two musicians looked blindly at the music score they were not playing.

Humming was all they knew how to do without humming, so they mmmm-ed their way down to the underground bomb shelter where they washed


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream smeared all over her great big caboose, which measured from here to the edge of that far cloud. WOW THAT'S BIG!

Meanwhile the other two musicians looked blindly at the music score they were not playing.

Humming was all they knew how to do without humming, so they mmmm-ed their way down to the underground bomb shelter where they washed faces, bodies, underware
__________________


----------



## SINC

HAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream smeared all over her great big caboose, which measured from here to the edge of that far cloud. WOW THAT'S BIG!

Meanwhile the other two musicians looked blindly at the music score they were not playing.

Humming was all they knew how to do without humming, so they mmmm-ed their way down to the underground bomb shelter where they washed faces, bodies, underware, like their underwear.


----------



## macdoodle

HAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream smeared all over her great big caboose, which measured from here to the edge of that far cloud. WOW THAT'S BIG!

Meanwhile the other two musicians looked blindly at the music score they were not playing.

Humming was all they knew how to do without humming, so they mmmm-ed their way down to the underground bomb shelter where they washed faces, bodies, underware, like their underwear.(they couldn't spell!)


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream smeared all over her great big caboose, which measured from here to the edge of that far cloud. WOW THAT'S BIG!

Meanwhile the other two musicians looked blindly at the music score they were not playing.

Humming was all they knew how to do without humming, so they mmmm-ed their way down to the underground bomb shelter where they washed faces, bodies, underware, like their underwear. (They couldn't spell!)

That being said,


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream smeared all over her great big caboose, which measured from here to the edge of that far cloud. WOW THAT'S BIG!

Meanwhile the other two musicians looked blindly at the music score they were not playing.

Humming was all they knew how to do without humming, so they mmmm-ed their way down to the underground bomb shelter where they washed faces, bodies, underware, like their underwear. (They couldn't spell!)

That being said, a glorious opportunity


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream smeared all over her great big caboose, which measured from here to the edge of that far cloud. WOW THAT'S BIG!

Meanwhile the other two musicians looked blindly at the music score they were not playing.

Humming was all they knew how to do without humming, so they mmmm-ed their way down to the underground bomb shelter where they washed faces, bodies, underware, like their underwear. (They couldn't spell!)

That being said, a glorious opportunity occured in his


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream smeared all over her great big caboose, which measured from here to the edge of that far cloud. WOW THAT'S BIG!

Meanwhile the other two musicians looked blindly at the music score they were not playing.

Humming was all they knew how to do without humming, so they mmmm-ed their way down to the underground bomb shelter where they washed faces, bodies, underware, like their underwear. (They couldn't spell!)

That being said, a glorious opportunity occured in his mind. He would


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream smeared all over her great big caboose, which measured from here to the edge of that far cloud. WOW THAT'S BIG!

Meanwhile the other two musicians looked blindly at the music score they were not playing.

Humming was all they knew how to do without humming, so they mmmm-ed their way down to the underground bomb shelter where they washed faces, bodies, underware, like their underwear. (They couldn't spell!)

That being said, a glorious opportunity occured in his mind. He would not think. And


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream smeared all over her great big caboose, which measured from here to the edge of that far cloud. WOW THAT'S BIG!

Meanwhile the other two musicians looked blindly at the music score they were not playing.

Humming was all they knew how to do without humming, so they mmmm-ed their way down to the underground bomb shelter where they washed faces, bodies, underware, like their underwear. (They couldn't spell!)

That being said, a glorious opportunity occured in his mind. He would not think. And atrocious grammar ensued


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream smeared all over her great big caboose, which measured from here to the edge of that far cloud. WOW THAT'S BIG!

Meanwhile the other two musicians looked blindly at the music score they were not playing.

Humming was all they knew how to do without humming, so they mmmm-ed their way down to the underground bomb shelter where they washed faces, bodies, underware, like their underwear. (They couldn't spell!)

That being said, a glorious opportunity occured in his mind. He would not think. And atrocious grammar ensued followed by the


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream smeared all over her great big caboose, which measured from here to the edge of that far cloud. WOW THAT'S BIG!

Meanwhile the other two musicians looked blindly at the music score they were not playing.

Humming was all they knew how to do without humming, so they mmmm-ed their way down to the underground bomb shelter where they washed faces, bodies, underware, like their underwear. (They couldn't spell!)

That being said, a glorious opportunity occured in his mind. He would not think. And atrocious grammar ensued followed by the poor calculus carved


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream smeared all over her great big caboose, which measured from here to the edge of that far cloud. WOW THAT'S BIG!

Meanwhile the other two musicians looked blindly at the music score they were not playing.

Humming was all they knew how to do without humming, so they mmmm-ed their way down to the underground bomb shelter where they washed faces, bodies, underware, like their underwear. (They couldn't spell!)

That being said, a glorious opportunity occured in his mind. He would not think. And atrocious grammar ensued followed by the poor calculus carved caricature carving carried


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream smeared all over her great big caboose, which measured from here to the edge of that far cloud. WOW THAT'S BIG!

Meanwhile the other two musicians looked blindly at the music score they were not playing.

Humming was all they knew how to do without humming, so they mmmm-ed their way down to the underground bomb shelter where they washed faces, bodies, underware, like their underwear. (They couldn't spell!)

That being said, a glorious opportunity occured in his mind. He would not think. And atrocious grammar ensued followed by the poor calculus carved caricature carving carried carrion circumpolarly clockwise


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream smeared all over her great big caboose, which measured from here to the edge of that far cloud. WOW THAT'S BIG!

Meanwhile the other two musicians looked blindly at the music score they were not playing.

Humming was all they knew how to do without humming, so they mmmm-ed their way down to the underground bomb shelter where they washed faces, bodies, underware, like their underwear. (They couldn't spell!)

That being said, a glorious opportunity occured in his mind. He would not think. And atrocious grammar ensued followed by the poor calculus carved caricature carving carried carrion circumpolarly clockwise, cracker crumbs crumbled


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream smeared all over her great big caboose, which measured from here to the edge of that far cloud. WOW THAT'S BIG!

Meanwhile the other two musicians looked blindly at the music score they were not playing.

Humming was all they knew how to do without humming, so they mmmm-ed their way down to the underground bomb shelter where they washed faces, bodies, underware, like their underwear. (They couldn't spell!)

That being said, a glorious opportunity occured in his mind. He would not think. And atrocious grammar ensued followed by the poor calculus carved caricature carving carried carrion circumpolarly clockwise, cracker crumbs crumbled, crushing carrots correctly


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream smeared all over her great big caboose, which measured from here to the edge of that far cloud. WOW THAT'S BIG!

Meanwhile the other two musicians looked blindly at the music score they were not playing.

Humming was all they knew how to do without humming, so they mmmm-ed their way down to the underground bomb shelter where they washed faces, bodies, underware, like their underwear. (They couldn't spell!)

That being said, a glorious opportunity occured in his mind. He would not think. And atrocious grammar ensued followed by the poor calculus carved caricature carving carried carrion circumpolarly clockwise, cracker crumbs crumbled, crushing carrots correctly, causing cheap choppers


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER SEVENTEEN:

Big Bobs Carwash ran out of cars to wash. That was because the water was brown as, um... well, you know, but crap's not for washing, shooting at somebody, or wiping up with. So Bob googled "bathroom mishaps" and found "ShamWow", but Vince Shlomi didn't have enough Slap Chops to shred the cloth barely covering his feet. He did however, adjust his jock strap because it was too big and things started getting weird. Hoisting himself up on chopstick legs, bamboo type legs, knotty legs even, he proposed marriage. But alas the bride had scabies, plus she had the Nobel Peace flavoured ice cream smeared all over her great big caboose, which measured from here to the edge of that far cloud. WOW THAT'S BIG!

Meanwhile the other two musicians looked blindly at the music score they were not playing.

Humming was all they knew how to do without humming, so they mmmm-ed their way down to the underground bomb shelter where they washed faces, bodies, underware, like their underwear. (They couldn't spell!)

That being said, a glorious opportunity occured in his mind. He would not think. And atrocious grammar ensued followed by the poor calculus carved caricature carving carried carrion circumpolarly clockwise, cracker crumbs crumbled, crushing carrots correctly, causing cheap choppers to end chapter.

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless
_________________


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. the cologne
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup.


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign
__________________


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign to cease immediately


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign to cease immediately, but it expanded.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign to cease immediately, but it expanded.

And so began


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign to cease immediately, but it expanded.

And so began the beginning of


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign to cease immediately, but it expanded.

And so began the beginning of the end of


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign to cease immediately, but it expanded.

And so began the beginning of the end of the midway point


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign to cease immediately, but it expanded.

And so began the beginning of the end of the midway point, yet not halfway


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign to cease immediately, but it expanded.

And so began the beginning of the end of the midway point, yet not halfway through, it became
__________________


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign to cease immediately, but it expanded.

And so began the beginning of the end of the midway point, yet not halfway through, it became fluffy like popcorn


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign to cease immediately, but it expanded.

And so began the beginning of the end of the midway point, yet not halfway through, it became fluffy like popcorn, expanding into strange
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign to cease immediately, but it expanded.

And so began the beginning of the end of the midway point, yet not halfway through, it became fluffy like popcorn, expanding into strange prune like pellets


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign to cease immediately, but it expanded.

And so began the beginning of the end of the midway point, yet not halfway through, it became fluffy like popcorn, expanding into strange prune like pellets, bouncing and ricocheting


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign to cease immediately, but it expanded.

And so began the beginning of the end of the midway point, yet not halfway through, it became fluffy like popcorn, expanding into strange prune like pellets, bouncing and ricocheting off celery stalks.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign to cease immediately, but it expanded.

And so began the beginning of the end of the midway point, yet not halfway through, it became fluffy like popcorn, expanding into strange prune like pellets, bouncing and ricocheting off celery stalks. Speaking of stalkers...


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign to cease immediately, but it expanded.

And so began the beginning of the end of the midway point, yet not halfway through, it became fluffy like popcorn, expanding into strange prune like pellets, bouncing and ricocheting off celery stalks. Speaking of stalkers, leaf through the


----------



## EvanPitts

SINC said:


> It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign to cease immediately, but it expanded.
> 
> And so began the beginning of the end of the midway point, yet not halfway through, it became fluffy like popcorn, expanding into strange prune like pellets, bouncing and ricocheting off celery stalks. Speaking of stalkers, leaf through the Argos play book


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign to cease immediately, but it expanded.

And so began the beginning of the end of the midway point, yet not halfway through, it became fluffy like popcorn, expanding into strange prune like pellets, bouncing and ricocheting off celery stalks. Speaking of stalkers, leaf through the Argos play book. On second thought,


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign to cease immediately, but it expanded.

And so began the beginning of the end of the midway point, yet not halfway through, it became fluffy like popcorn, expanding into strange prune like pellets, bouncing and ricocheting off celery stalks. Speaking of stalkers, leaf through the Argos play book. On second thought, just ask Julio


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign to cease immediately, but it expanded.

And so began the beginning of the end of the midway point, yet not halfway through, it became fluffy like popcorn, expanding into strange prune like pellets, bouncing and ricocheting off celery stalks. Speaking of stalkers, leaf through the Argos play book. On second thought, just ask Julio what evil lurks


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign to cease immediately, but it expanded.

And so began the beginning of the end of the midway point, yet not halfway through, it became fluffy like popcorn, expanding into strange prune like pellets, bouncing and ricocheting off celery stalks. Speaking of stalkers, leaf through the Argos play book. On second thought, just ask Julio what evil lurks at the schoolyard


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign to cease immediately, but it expanded.

And so began the beginning of the end of the midway point, yet not halfway through, it became fluffy like popcorn, expanding into strange prune like pellets, bouncing and ricocheting off celery stalks. Speaking of stalkers, leaf through the Argos play book. On second thought, just ask Julio what evil lurks at the schoolyard behind the purple


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign to cease immediately, but it expanded.

And so began the beginning of the end of the midway point, yet not halfway through, it became fluffy like popcorn, expanding into strange prune like pellets, bouncing and ricocheting off celery stalks. Speaking of stalkers, leaf through the Argos play book. On second thought, police records have


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:
> 
> It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign to cease immediately, but it expanded.
> 
> And so began the beginning of the end of the midway point, yet not halfway through, it became fluffy like popcorn, expanding into strange prune like pellets, bouncing and ricocheting off celery stalks. Speaking of stalkers, leaf through the Argos play book. On second thought, police records have


Dunno what happened there macdoodle, but you missed the last nine words. 

Resume beginning here:

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign to cease immediately, but it expanded.

And so began the beginning of the end of the midway point, yet not halfway through, it became fluffy like popcorn, expanding into strange prune like pellets, bouncing and ricocheting off celery stalks. Speaking of stalkers, leaf through the Argos play book. On second thought, just ask Julio what evil lurks at the schoolyard behind the purple


----------



## EvanPitts

SINC said:


> CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:
> 
> It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign to cease immediately, but it expanded.
> 
> And so began the beginning of the end of the midway point, yet not halfway through, it became fluffy like popcorn, expanding into strange prune like pellets, bouncing and ricocheting off celery stalks. Speaking of stalkers, leaf through the Argos play book. On second thought, just ask Julio what evil lurks at the schoolyard behind the purple Kodakchrome of Graceland


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign to cease immediately, but it expanded.

And so began the beginning of the end of the midway point, yet not halfway through, it became fluffy like popcorn, expanding into strange prune like pellets, bouncing and ricocheting off celery stalks. Speaking of stalkers, leaf through the Argos play book. On second thought, just ask Julio what evil lurks at the schoolyard behind the purple Kodakchrome of Graceland. But Elvis thought


----------



## macdoodle

woops! don't know what happened..... sorry guys!

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign to cease immediately, but it expanded.

And so began the beginning of the end of the midway point, yet not halfway through, it became fluffy like popcorn, expanding into strange prune like pellets, bouncing and ricocheting off celery stalks. Speaking of stalkers, leaf through the Argos play book. On second thought, just ask Julio what evil lurks at the schoolyard behind the purple Kodakchrome of Graceland. But Elvis thought the blue suede
__________________


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign to cease immediately, but it expanded.

And so began the beginning of the end of the midway point, yet not halfway through, it became fluffy like popcorn, expanding into strange prune like pellets, bouncing and ricocheting off celery stalks. Speaking of stalkers, leaf through the Argos play book. On second thought, just ask Julio what evil lurks at the schoolyard behind the purple Kodakchrome of Graceland. But Elvis thought the blue suede steering wheel cover
__________________


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign to cease immediately, but it expanded.

And so began the beginning of the end of the midway point, yet not halfway through, it became fluffy like popcorn, expanding into strange prune like pellets, bouncing and ricocheting off celery stalks. Speaking of stalkers, leaf through the Argos play book. On second thought, just ask Julio what evil lurks at the schoolyard behind the purple Kodakchrome of Graceland. But Elvis thought the blue suede steering wheel cover was too gauche


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign to cease immediately, but it expanded.

And so began the beginning of the end of the midway point, yet not halfway through, it became fluffy like popcorn, expanding into strange prune like pellets, bouncing and ricocheting off celery stalks. Speaking of stalkers, leaf through the Argos play book. On second thought, just ask Julio what evil lurks at the schoolyard behind the purple Kodakchrome of Graceland. But Elvis thought the blue suede steering wheel cover was too gauche for people to


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign to cease immediately, but it expanded.

And so began the beginning of the end of the midway point, yet not halfway through, it became fluffy like popcorn, expanding into strange prune like pellets, bouncing and ricocheting off celery stalks. Speaking of stalkers, leaf through the Argos play book. On second thought, just ask Julio what evil lurks at the schoolyard behind the purple Kodakchrome of Graceland. But Elvis thought the blue suede steering wheel cover was too gauche for people to relate to, so
__________________
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign to cease immediately, but it expanded.

And so began the beginning of the end of the midway point, yet not halfway through, it became fluffy like popcorn, expanding into strange prune like pellets, bouncing and ricocheting off celery stalks. Speaking of stalkers, leaf through the Argos play book. On second thought, just ask Julio what evil lurks at the schoolyard behind the purple Kodakchrome of Graceland. But Elvis thought the blue suede steering wheel cover was too gauche for people to relate to, so instead he bought


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign to cease immediately, but it expanded.

And so began the beginning of the end of the midway point, yet not halfway through, it became fluffy like popcorn, expanding into strange prune like pellets, bouncing and ricocheting off celery stalks. Speaking of stalkers, leaf through the Argos play book. On second thought, just ask Julio what evil lurks at the schoolyard behind the purple Kodakchrome of Graceland. But Elvis thought the blue suede steering wheel cover was too gauche for people to relate to, so instead he bought a velvet bra


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign to cease immediately, but it expanded.

And so began the beginning of the end of the midway point, yet not halfway through, it became fluffy like popcorn, expanding into strange prune like pellets, bouncing and ricocheting off celery stalks. Speaking of stalkers, leaf through the Argos play book. On second thought, just ask Julio what evil lurks at the schoolyard behind the purple Kodakchrome of Graceland. But Elvis thought the blue suede steering wheel cover was too gauche for people to relate to, so instead he bought a velvet bra. It was stuffed


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign to cease immediately, but it expanded.

And so began the beginning of the end of the midway point, yet not halfway through, it became fluffy like popcorn, expanding into strange prune like pellets, bouncing and ricocheting off celery stalks. Speaking of stalkers, leaf through the Argos play book. On second thought, just ask Julio what evil lurks at the schoolyard behind the purple Kodakchrome of Graceland. But Elvis thought the blue suede steering wheel cover was too gauche for people to relate to, so instead he bought a velvet bra. It was stuffed with Bohemian glassware


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign to cease immediately, but it expanded.

And so began the beginning of the end of the midway point, yet not halfway through, it became fluffy like popcorn, expanding into strange prune like pellets, bouncing and ricocheting off celery stalks. Speaking of stalkers, leaf through the Argos play book. On second thought, just ask Julio what evil lurks at the schoolyard behind the purple Kodakchrome of Graceland. But Elvis thought the blue suede steering wheel cover was too gauche for people to relate to, so instead he bought a velvet bra. It was stuffed with Bohemian glassware, finely shredded so


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign to cease immediately, but it expanded.

And so began the beginning of the end of the midway point, yet not halfway through, it became fluffy like popcorn, expanding into strange prune like pellets, bouncing and ricocheting off celery stalks. Speaking of stalkers, leaf through the Argos play book. On second thought, just ask Julio what evil lurks at the schoolyard behind the purple Kodakchrome of Graceland. But Elvis thought the blue suede steering wheel cover was too gauche for people to relate to, so instead he bought a velvet bra. It was stuffed with Bohemian glassware, finely shredded so it didn't cut


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER EIGHTEEN:

It was useless, just like Edlin and also like Steve Ballmer's deodorant which smelled like lavender and socks soaked in liquid bleach. The cologne smelled just like bad turkey gravy covered with lime and beef juice and the consistency was thick and chunky like Campbell's soup. How was he doing it, asked all his detractors, because they wanted the ad campaign to cease immediately, but it expanded.

And so began the beginning of the end of the midway point, yet not halfway through, it became fluffy like popcorn, expanding into strange prune like pellets, bouncing and ricocheting off celery stalks. Speaking of stalkers, leaf through the Argos play book. On second thought, just ask Julio what evil lurks at the schoolyard behind the purple Kodakchrome of Graceland. But Elvis thought the blue suede steering wheel cover was too gauche for people to relate to, so instead he bought a velvet bra. It was stuffed with Bohemian glassware, finely shredded so it didn't cut into the celery.


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore!


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore!

"Worthless trinkets!" cried


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker.


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck?


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel. 

Chuck's ultimate plan...


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel. 

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel. 

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel. 

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel. 

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel. 

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel. 

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel. 

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel. 

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel. 

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel. 

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel. 

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel. 

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always had his hands


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel. 

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always had his hands firmly attached to


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel. 

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always had his hands firmly attached to Al Gore and


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel. 

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always had his hands firmly attached to Al Gore and absorbed his energy.


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel. 

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always had his hands firmly attached to Al Gore and absorbed his energy. Chuck moved slowly


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel. 

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always had his hands firmly attached to Al Gore and absorbed his energy. Chuck moved slowly with his broken


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel. 

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always had his hands firmly attached to Al Gore and absorbed his energy. Chuck moved slowly with his broken arm and leg


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel. 

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always had his hands firmly attached to Al Gore and absorbed his energy. Chuck moved slowly with his broken arm and leg held together with


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel. 

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always had his hands firmly attached to Al Gore and absorbed his energy. Chuck moved slowly with his broken arm and leg held together with smelly binder twine


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel. 

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always had his hands firmly attached to Al Gore and absorbed his energy. Chuck moved slowly with his broken arm and leg held together with smelly binder twine stolen from the


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel. 

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always had his hands firmly attached to Al Gore and absorbed his energy. Chuck moved slowly with his broken arm and leg held together with smelly binder twine stolen from the local hardware store.


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel. 

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always had his hands firmly attached to Al Gore and absorbed his energy. Chuck moved slowly with his broken arm and leg held together with smelly binder twine stolen from the local hardware store.

Quietly, afraid to


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel. 

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always had his hands firmly attached to Al Gore and absorbed his energy. Chuck moved slowly with his broken arm and leg held together with smelly binder twine stolen from the local hardware store.

Quietly, afraid to fart, he squeezed


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel. 

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always had his hands firmly attached to Al Gore and absorbed his energy. Chuck moved slowly with his broken arm and leg held together with smelly binder twine stolen from the local hardware store.

Quietly, afraid to fart, he squeezed an overripe tomato


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel. 

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always had his hands firmly attached to Al Gore and absorbed his energy. Chuck moved slowly with his broken arm and leg held together with smelly binder twine stolen from the local hardware store.

Quietly, afraid to fart, he squeezed an overripe tomato so hard that


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel.

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always had his hands firmly attached to Al Gore and absorbed his energy. Chuck moved slowly with his broken arm and leg held together with smelly binder twine stolen from the local hardware store.

Quietly, afraid to fart, he squeezed an overripe tomato so hard that a genie appeared.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel.

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always had his hands firmly attached to Al Gore and absorbed his energy. Chuck moved slowly with his broken arm and leg held together with smelly binder twine stolen from the local hardware store.

Quietly, afraid to fart, he squeezed an overripe tomato so hard that a genie appeared. But not a


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel.

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always had his hands firmly attached to Al Gore and absorbed his energy. Chuck moved slowly with his broken arm and leg held together with smelly binder twine stolen from the local hardware store.

Quietly, afraid to fart, he squeezed an overripe tomato so hard that a genie appeared. But not a completely sane genie


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel.

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always had his hands firmly attached to Al Gore and absorbed his energy. Chuck moved slowly with his broken arm and leg held together with smelly binder twine stolen from the local hardware store.

Quietly, afraid to fart, he squeezed an overripe tomato so hard that a genie appeared. But not a completely sane genie, rather a slightly


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel.

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always had his hands firmly attached to Al Gore and absorbed his energy. Chuck moved slowly with his broken arm and leg held together with smelly binder twine stolen from the local hardware store.

Quietly, afraid to fart, he squeezed an overripe tomato so hard that a genie appeared. But not a completely sane genie, rather a slightly scowling skinny swabian


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel.

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always had his hands firmly attached to Al Gore and absorbed his energy. Chuck moved slowly with his broken arm and leg held together with smelly binder twine stolen from the local hardware store.

Quietly, afraid to fart, he squeezed an overripe tomato so hard that a genie appeared. But not a completely sane genie, rather a slightly scowling skinny swabian whose name was


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel.

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always had his hands firmly attached to Al Gore and absorbed his energy. Chuck moved slowly with his broken arm and leg held together with smelly binder twine stolen from the local hardware store.

Quietly, afraid to fart, he squeezed an overripe tomato so hard that a genie appeared. But not a completely sane genie, rather a slightly scowling skinny swabian whose name was, Mr. Dinky Grivlet.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel.

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always had his hands firmly attached to Al Gore and absorbed his energy. Chuck moved slowly with his broken arm and leg held together with smelly binder twine stolen from the local hardware store.

Quietly, afraid to fart, he squeezed an overripe tomato so hard that a genie appeared. But not a completely sane genie, rather a slightly scowling skinny swabian whose name was, Mr. Dinky Grivlet, named after the


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel.

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always had his hands firmly attached to Al Gore and absorbed his energy. Chuck moved slowly with his broken arm and leg held together with smelly binder twine stolen from the local hardware store.

Quietly, afraid to fart, he squeezed an overripe tomato so hard that a genie appeared. But not a completely sane genie, rather a slightly scowling skinny swabian whose name was, Mr. Dinky Grivlet, named after the infamous Ukrainian Czar,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel.

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always had his hands firmly attached to Al Gore and absorbed his energy. Chuck moved slowly with his broken arm and leg held together with smelly binder twine stolen from the local hardware store.

Quietly, afraid to fart, he squeezed an overripe tomato so hard that a genie appeared. But not a completely sane genie, rather a slightly scowling skinny swabian whose name was, Mr. Dinky Grivlet, named after the infamous Ukrainian Czar, whose nickname was


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel.

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always had his hands firmly attached to Al Gore and absorbed his energy. Chuck moved slowly with his broken arm and leg held together with smelly binder twine stolen from the local hardware store.

Quietly, afraid to fart, he squeezed an overripe tomato so hard that a genie appeared. But not a completely sane genie, rather a slightly scowling skinny swabian whose name was, Mr. Dinky Grivlet, named after the infamous Ukrainian Czar, whose nickname was Ivan The Soso.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel.

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always had his hands firmly attached to Al Gore and absorbed his energy. Chuck moved slowly with his broken arm and leg held together with smelly binder twine stolen from the local hardware store.

Quietly, afraid to fart, he squeezed an overripe tomato so hard that a genie appeared. But not a completely sane genie, rather a slightly scowling skinny swabian whose name was, Mr. Dinky Grivlet, named after the infamous Ukrainian Czar, whose nickname was Ivan The Soso. So, Soso said


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel.

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always had his hands firmly attached to Al Gore and absorbed his energy. Chuck moved slowly with his broken arm and leg held together with smelly binder twine stolen from the local hardware store.

Quietly, afraid to fart, he squeezed an overripe tomato so hard that a genie appeared. But not a completely sane genie, rather a slightly scowling skinny swabian whose name was, Mr. Dinky Grivlet, named after the infamous Ukrainian Czar, whose nickname was Ivan The Soso. So, Soso said "What is your wish?"


----------



## SINC

EDIT: Last entry was FOUR words. Carry on:

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel.

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always had his hands firmly attached to Al Gore and absorbed his energy. Chuck moved slowly with his broken arm and leg held together with smelly binder twine stolen from the local hardware store.

Quietly, afraid to fart, he squeezed an overripe tomato so hard that a genie appeared. But not a completely sane genie, rather a slightly scowling skinny swabian whose name was, Mr. Dinky Grivlet, named after the infamous Ukrainian Czar, whose nickname was Ivan The Soso. So, Soso said "What is your wish for Dinky?"


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel.

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always had his hands firmly attached to Al Gore and absorbed his energy. Chuck moved slowly with his broken arm and leg held together with smelly binder twine stolen from the local hardware store.

Quietly, afraid to fart, he squeezed an overripe tomato so hard that a genie appeared. But not a completely sane genie, rather a slightly scowling skinny swabian whose name was, Mr. Dinky Grivlet, named after the infamous Ukrainian Czar, whose nickname was Ivan The Soso. So, Soso said "What is your wish for Dinky?"
"Three more wishes"


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel.

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always had his hands firmly attached to Al Gore and absorbed his energy. Chuck moved slowly with his broken arm and leg held together with smelly binder twine stolen from the local hardware store.

Quietly, afraid to fart, he squeezed an overripe tomato so hard that a genie appeared. But not a completely sane genie, rather a slightly scowling skinny swabian whose name was, Mr. Dinky Grivlet, named after the infamous Ukrainian Czar, whose nickname was Ivan The Soso. So, Soso said "What is your wish for Dinky?"

"Three more wishes" which two of


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel.

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always had his hands firmly attached to Al Gore and absorbed his energy. Chuck moved slowly with his broken arm and leg held together with smelly binder twine stolen from the local hardware store.

Quietly, afraid to fart, he squeezed an overripe tomato so hard that a genie appeared. But not a completely sane genie, rather a slightly scowling skinny swabian whose name was, Mr. Dinky Grivlet, named after the infamous Ukrainian Czar, whose nickname was Ivan The Soso. So, Soso said "What is your wish for Dinky?"

"Three more wishes" which two of them are money


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel.

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always had his hands firmly attached to Al Gore and absorbed his energy. Chuck moved slowly with his broken arm and leg held together with smelly binder twine stolen from the local hardware store.

Quietly, afraid to fart, he squeezed an overripe tomato so hard that a genie appeared. But not a completely sane genie, rather a slightly scowling skinny swabian whose name was, Mr. Dinky Grivlet, named after the infamous Ukrainian Czar, whose nickname was Ivan The Soso. So, Soso said "What is your wish for Dinky?"

"Three more wishes" which two of them are money and honey, but


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel.

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always had his hands firmly attached to Al Gore and absorbed his energy. Chuck moved slowly with his broken arm and leg held together with smelly binder twine stolen from the local hardware store.

Quietly, afraid to fart, he squeezed an overripe tomato so hard that a genie appeared. But not a completely sane genie, rather a slightly scowling skinny swabian whose name was, Mr. Dinky Grivlet, named after the infamous Ukrainian Czar, whose nickname was Ivan The Soso. So, Soso said "What is your wish for Dinky?"

"Three more wishes" which two of them are money and honey, but paramount was


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel.

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always had his hands firmly attached to Al Gore and absorbed his energy. Chuck moved slowly with his broken arm and leg held together with smelly binder twine stolen from the local hardware store.

Quietly, afraid to fart, he squeezed an overripe tomato so hard that a genie appeared. But not a completely sane genie, rather a slightly scowling skinny swabian whose name was, Mr. Dinky Grivlet, named after the infamous Ukrainian Czar, whose nickname was Ivan The Soso. So, Soso said "What is your wish for Dinky?"

"Three more wishes" which two of them are money and honey, but paramount was a curvaceous babushka


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel.

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always had his hands firmly attached to Al Gore and absorbed his energy. Chuck moved slowly with his broken arm and leg held together with smelly binder twine stolen from the local hardware store.

Quietly, afraid to fart, he squeezed an overripe tomato so hard that a genie appeared. But not a completely sane genie, rather a slightly scowling skinny swabian whose name was, Mr. Dinky Grivlet, named after the infamous Ukrainian Czar, whose nickname was Ivan The Soso. So, Soso said "What is your wish for Dinky?"

"Three more wishes" which two of them are money and honey, but paramount was a curvaceous babushka, topping his head
__________________


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel.

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always had his hands firmly attached to Al Gore and absorbed his energy. Chuck moved slowly with his broken arm and leg held together with smelly binder twine stolen from the local hardware store.

Quietly, afraid to fart, he squeezed an overripe tomato so hard that a genie appeared. But not a completely sane genie, rather a slightly scowling skinny swabian whose name was, Mr. Dinky Grivlet, named after the infamous Ukrainian Czar, whose nickname was Ivan The Soso. So, Soso said "What is your wish for Dinky?"

"Three more wishes" which two of them are money and honey, but paramount was a curvaceous babushka, topping his head with a bright


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER NINETEEN

Pearl divers saw oyster beds galore! "Worthless trinkets!", cried the oysters to the whiting and the whales, leave us alone because we voted Eisenhower ocean commander, and chief oyster chucker. Shuck or chuck? Definitely chuck 'em.

Chuck's stake in The Greasy Spoon was a collection of large, wretched vats of lard along with small functioning Easy-Bake ovens made of steel.

Chuck's ultimate plan was not to give any more negative vibes to the other owners who didn't exactly think like businessmen. In fact they had no sense, nor any more facts than Al Bundy who always had his hands firmly attached to Al Gore and absorbed his energy. Chuck moved slowly with his broken arm and leg held together with smelly binder twine stolen from the local hardware store.

Quietly, afraid to fart, he squeezed an overripe tomato so hard that a genie appeared. But not a completely sane genie, rather a slightly scowling skinny swabian whose name was, Mr. Dinky Grivlet, named after the infamous Ukrainian Czar, whose nickname was Ivan The Soso. So, Soso said "What is your wish for Dinky?"

"Three more wishes" which two of them are money and honey, but paramount was a curvaceous babushka, topping his head with a bright red boa feather!


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather,


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last
__________________


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk,


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann?


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from his dilemma.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball made it heavy


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball made it heavy, but so light


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball made it heavy, but so light ,because painted icons


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball made it heavy, but so light, because painted icons were colouring the


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball made it heavy, but so light, because painted icons were colouring the urine samples purple


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball made it heavy, but so light, because painted icons were colouring the urine samples purple. 

It reminded him


----------



## Dr.G.

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball made it heavy, but so light, because painted icons were colouring the urine samples purple. 

It reminded him that he should


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball made it heavy, but so light, because painted icons were colouring the urine samples purple. 

It reminded him that he should write another episode.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball made it heavy, but so light, because painted icons were colouring the urine samples purple. 

It reminded him that he should write another episode. In other words


----------



## Dr.G.

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball made it heavy, but so light, because painted icons were colouring the urine samples purple. 

It reminded him that he should write another episode. In other words, he realized that


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball made it heavy, but so light, because painted icons were colouring the urine samples purple. 

It reminded him that he should write another episode. In other words, he realized that beyond his initial


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball made it heavy, but so light, because painted icons were colouring the urine samples purple. 

It reminded him that he should write another episode. In other words, he realized that beyond his initial well meaning intentions


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball made it heavy, but so light, because painted icons were colouring the urine samples purple. 

It reminded him that he should write another episode. In other words, he realized that beyond his initial well meaning intentions of lust and


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball made it heavy, but so light, because painted icons were colouring the urine samples purple. 

It reminded him that he should write another episode. In other words, he realized that beyond his initial well meaning intentions of lust and Scrabble, he also


----------



## Dr.G.

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball made it heavy, but so light, because painted icons were colouring the urine samples purple. 

It reminded him that he should write another episode. In other words, he realized that beyond his initial well meaning intentions of lust and Scrabble, he also wanted to show


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball made it heavy, but so light, because painted icons were colouring the urine samples purple. 

It reminded him that he should write another episode. In other words, he realized that beyond his initial well meaning intentions of lust and Scrabble, he also wanted to show her his hidden


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball made it heavy, but so light, because painted icons were colouring the urine samples purple. 

It reminded him that he should write another episode. In other words, he realized that beyond his initial well meaning intentions of lust and Scrabble, he also wanted to show her his hidden great talent for


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball made it heavy, but so light, because painted icons were colouring the urine samples purple. 

It reminded him that he should write another episode. In other words, he realized that beyond his initial well meaning intentions of lust and Scrabble, he also wanted to show her his hidden great talent for moon walking. Broken


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball made it heavy, but so light, because painted icons were colouring the urine samples purple. 

It reminded him that he should write another episode. In other words, he realized that beyond his initial well meaning intentions of lust and Scrabble, he also wanted to show her his hidden great talent for moon walking. Broken legs attacked Arafat


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball made it heavy, but so light, because painted icons were colouring the urine samples purple. 

It reminded him that he should write another episode. In other words, he realized that beyond his initial well meaning intentions of lust and Scrabble, he also wanted to show her his hidden great talent for moon walking. Broken legs attacked Arafat, not the real


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball made it heavy, but so light, because painted icons were colouring the urine samples purple. 

It reminded him that he should write another episode. In other words, he realized that beyond his initial well meaning intentions of lust and Scrabble, he also wanted to show her his hidden great talent for moon walking. Broken legs attacked Arafat, not the real genuine phony Arafat,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball made it heavy, but so light, because painted icons were colouring the urine samples purple. 

It reminded him that he should write another episode. In other words, he realized that beyond his initial well meaning intentions of lust and Scrabble, he also wanted to show her his hidden great talent for moon walking. Broken legs attacked Arafat, not the real genuine phony Arafat, but rather the


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball made it heavy, but so light, because painted icons were colouring the urine samples purple. 

It reminded him that he should write another episode. In other words, he realized that beyond his initial well meaning intentions of lust and Scrabble, he also wanted to show her his hidden great talent for moon walking. Broken legs attacked Arafat, not the real genuine phony Arafat, but rather the phoney genuine Arafat


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball made it heavy, but so light, because painted icons were colouring the urine samples purple. 

It reminded him that he should write another episode. In other words, he realized that beyond his initial well meaning intentions of lust and Scrabble, he also wanted to show her his hidden great talent for moon walking. Broken legs attacked Arafat, not the real genuine phony Arafat, but rather the phoney genuine Arafat who quietly muttered,


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball made it heavy, but so light, because painted icons were colouring the urine samples purple. 

It reminded him that he should write another episode. In other words, he realized that beyond his initial well meaning intentions of lust and Scrabble, he also wanted to show her his hidden great talent for moon walking. Broken legs attacked Arafat, not the real genuine phony Arafat, but rather the phoney genuine Arafat who quietly muttered, dammit,
you are


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball made it heavy, but so light, because painted icons were colouring the urine samples purple. 

It reminded him that he should write another episode. In other words, he realized that beyond his initial well meaning intentions of lust and Scrabble, he also wanted to show her his hidden great talent for moon walking. Broken legs attacked Arafat, not the real genuine phony Arafat, but rather the phoney genuine Arafat who quietly muttered, dammit, you are so real when


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball made it heavy, but so light, because painted icons were colouring the urine samples purple. 

It reminded him that he should write another episode. In other words, he realized that beyond his initial well meaning intentions of lust and Scrabble, he also wanted to show her his hidden great talent for moon walking. Broken legs attacked Arafat, not the real genuine phony Arafat, but rather the phoney genuine Arafat who quietly muttered, dammit, you are so real when you are phoney


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball made it heavy, but so light, because painted icons were colouring the urine samples purple. 

It reminded him that he should write another episode. In other words, he realized that beyond his initial well meaning intentions of lust and Scrabble, he also wanted to show her his hidden great talent for moon walking. Broken legs attacked Arafat, not the real genuine phony Arafat, but rather the phoney genuine Arafat who quietly muttered, dammit, you are so real when you are phoney that it's scary.


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball made it heavy, but so light, because painted icons were colouring the urine samples purple. 

It reminded him that he should write another episode. In other words, he realized that beyond his initial well meaning intentions of lust and Scrabble, he also wanted to show her his hidden great talent for moon walking. Broken legs attacked Arafat, not the real genuine phony Arafat, but rather the phoney genuine Arafat who quietly muttered, dammit, you are so real when you are phoney that it's scary.

Chiefs remained unwatched


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball made it heavy, but so light, because painted icons were colouring the urine samples purple. 

It reminded him that he should write another episode. In other words, he realized that beyond his initial well meaning intentions of lust and Scrabble, he also wanted to show her his hidden great talent for moon walking. Broken legs attacked Arafat, not the real genuine phony Arafat, but rather the phoney genuine Arafat who quietly muttered, dammit, you are so real when you are phoney that it's scary.

Chiefs remained unwatched, crouched behind the


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball made it heavy, but so light, because painted icons were colouring the urine samples purple. 

It reminded him that he should write another episode. In other words, he realized that beyond his initial well meaning intentions of lust and Scrabble, he also wanted to show her his hidden great talent for moon walking. Broken legs attacked Arafat, not the real genuine phony Arafat, but rather the phoney genuine Arafat who quietly muttered, dammit, you are so real when you are phoney that it's scary.

Chiefs remained unwatched, crouched behind the round yellow leather


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball made it heavy, but so light, because painted icons were colouring the urine samples purple. 

It reminded him that he should write another episode. In other words, he realized that beyond his initial well meaning intentions of lust and Scrabble, he also wanted to show her his hidden great talent for moon walking. Broken legs attacked Arafat, not the real genuine phony Arafat, but rather the phoney genuine Arafat who quietly muttered, dammit, you are so real when you are phoney that it's scary.

Chiefs remained unwatched, crouched behind the round yellow leather ottoman. The chef


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball made it heavy, but so light, because painted icons were colouring the urine samples purple. 

It reminded him that he should write another episode. In other words, he realized that beyond his initial well meaning intentions of lust and Scrabble, he also wanted to show her his hidden great talent for moon walking. Broken legs attacked Arafat, not the real genuine phony Arafat, but rather the phoney genuine Arafat who quietly muttered, dammit, you are so real when you are phoney that it's scary.

Chiefs remained unwatched, crouched behind the round yellow leather ottoman. The chef tossed matzoh balls


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball made it heavy, but so light, because painted icons were colouring the urine samples purple. 

It reminded him that he should write another episode. In other words, he realized that beyond his initial well meaning intentions of lust and Scrabble, he also wanted to show her his hidden great talent for moon walking. Broken legs attacked Arafat, not the real genuine phony Arafat, but rather the phoney genuine Arafat who quietly muttered, dammit, you are so real when you are phoney that it's scary.

Chiefs remained unwatched, crouched behind the round yellow leather ottoman. The chef tossed matzoh balls with Caesar salad,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball made it heavy, but so light, because painted icons were colouring the urine samples purple. 

It reminded him that he should write another episode. In other words, he realized that beyond his initial well meaning intentions of lust and Scrabble, he also wanted to show her his hidden great talent for moon walking. Broken legs attacked Arafat, not the real genuine phony Arafat, but rather the phoney genuine Arafat who quietly muttered, dammit, you are so real when you are phoney that it's scary.

Chiefs remained unwatched, crouched behind the round yellow leather ottoman. The chef tossed matzoh balls with Caesar salad, far, far away.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball made it heavy, but so light, because painted icons were colouring the urine samples purple. 

It reminded him that he should write another episode. In other words, he realized that beyond his initial well meaning intentions of lust and Scrabble, he also wanted to show her his hidden great talent for moon walking. Broken legs attacked Arafat, not the real genuine phony Arafat, but rather the phoney genuine Arafat who quietly muttered, dammit, you are so real when you are phoney that it's scary.

Chiefs remained unwatched, crouched behind the round yellow leather ottoman. The chef tossed matzoh balls with Caesar salad, far, far away.

Meanwhile, back at


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball made it heavy, but so light, because painted icons were colouring the urine samples purple. 

It reminded him that he should write another episode. In other words, he realized that beyond his initial well meaning intentions of lust and Scrabble, he also wanted to show her his hidden great talent for moon walking. Broken legs attacked Arafat, not the real genuine phony Arafat, but rather the phoney genuine Arafat who quietly muttered, dammit, you are so real when you are phoney that it's scary.

Chiefs remained unwatched, crouched behind the round yellow leather ottoman. The chef tossed matzoh balls with Caesar salad, far, far away.

Meanwhile, back at the ranch, the


----------



## SINC

Undeleted, Howie is still too fast for me. 

CHAPTER TWENTY:

Forgetting the feather, he picked up his only other option, the last box of Shreddies, looked for milk, and some Budweiser. Now the dilemma, Ginger or Mary-Ann? But no amount of flipping coins or throwing darts could save Gilligan from Mrs. Howell.

Speaking of shipwrecks, and not of old TV shows, the bowling ball was featured on British pub darts, the round end of the ball made it heavy, but so light, because painted icons were colouring the urine samples purple. 

It reminded him that he should write another episode. In other words, he realized that beyond his initial well meaning intentions of lust and Scrabble, he also wanted to show her his hidden great talent for moon walking. Broken legs attacked Arafat, not the real genuine phony Arafat, but rather the phoney genuine Arafat who quietly muttered, dammit, you are so real when you are phoney that it's scary.

Chiefs remained unwatched, crouched behind the round yellow leather ottoman. The chef tossed matzoh balls with Caesar salad, far, far away.

Meanwhile, back at the ranch, the Lone Ranger and


----------



## gwillikers

Let's restart...


----------



## SINC

Go ahead.


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER ONE

In the beginning...


----------



## SINC

MissGulch said:


> CHAPTER ONE
> 
> In the beginning...


gwillikers simply meant to begin anew where we left off as we posted over top of each other, not start a new story. 

If you wish to start a new chapter, it would be as follows:

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning


----------



## Dr.G.

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and


----------



## Dr.G.

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely.


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it


----------



## Dr.G.

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for a quick look


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for a quick look at the Disney


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for a quick look at the Disney vaults for a


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for a quick look at the Disney vaults for a better image of


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for a quick look at the Disney vaults for a better image of Der Furhur's Face.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for a quick look at the Disney vaults for a better image of Der Furhur's Face.

At the end


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for a quick look at the Disney vaults for a better image of Der Furhur's Face.

At the end of Land's End


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for a quick look at the Disney vaults for a better image of Der Furhur's Face.

At the end of Land's End where the pizzas


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for a quick look at the Disney vaults for a better image of Der Furhur's Face.

At the end of Land's End where the pizzas ate large champanzees


----------



## SINC

Honourable Citizen



Join Date: Mar 2007
Location: Hamilton, ON
Posts: 6,638
CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for a quick look at the Disney vaults for a better image of Der Furhur's Face.

At the end of Land's End where the pizzas ate large champanzees, monkey business was


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for a quick look at the Disney vaults for a better image of Der Furhur's Face.

At the end of Land's End where the pizzas ate large champanzees, monkey business was strictly verboten because


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for a quick look at the Disney vaults for a better image of Der Furhur's Face.

At the end of Land's End where the pizzas ate large champanzees, monkey business was strictly verboten because sun dried tomatoes


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for a quick look at the Disney vaults for a better image of Der Furhur's Face.

At the end of Land's End where the pizzas ate large champanzees, monkey business was strictly verboten because sun dried tomatoes were too spicy.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for a quick look at the Disney vaults for a better image of Der Furhur's Face.

At the end of Land's End where the pizzas ate large champanzees, monkey business was strictly verboten because sun dried tomatoes were too spicy. But meat balls


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for a quick look at the Disney vaults for a better image of Der Furhur's Face.

At the end of Land's End where the pizzas ate large champanzees, monkey business was strictly verboten because sun dried tomatoes were too spicy. But meat balls, being balls were


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for a quick look at the Disney vaults for a better image of Der Furhur's Face.

At the end of Land's End where the pizzas ate large champanzees, monkey business was strictly verboten because sun dried tomatoes were too spicy. But meat balls, being balls were laced with some


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for a quick look at the Disney vaults for a better image of Der Furhur's Face.

At the end of Land's End where the pizzas ate large champanzees, monkey business was strictly verboten because sun dried tomatoes were too spicy. But meat balls, being balls were laced with some mild spice called


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for a quick look at the Disney vaults for a better image of Der Furhur's Face.

At the end of Land's End where the pizzas ate large champanzees, monkey business was strictly verboten because sun dried tomatoes were too spicy. But meat balls, being balls were laced with some mild spice called Some Mild Spice


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for a quick look at the Disney vaults for a better image of Der Furhur's Face.

At the end of Land's End where the pizzas ate large champanzees, monkey business was strictly verboten because sun dried tomatoes were too spicy. But meat balls, being balls were laced with some mild spice called Some Mild Spice, generic name for


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for a quick look at the Disney vaults for a better image of Der Furhur's Face.

At the end of Land's End where the pizzas ate large champanzees, monkey business was strictly verboten because sun dried tomatoes were too spicy. But meat balls, being balls were laced with some mild spice called Some Mild Spice, generic name for tabasco, in Spain.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for a quick look at the Disney vaults for a better image of Der Furhur's Face.

At the end of Land's End where the pizzas ate large champanzees, monkey business was strictly verboten because sun dried tomatoes were too spicy. But meat balls, being balls were laced with some mild spice called Some Mild Spice, generic name for tabasco, in Spain. In Portugal however,


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for a quick look at the Disney vaults for a better image of Der Furhur's Face.

At the end of Land's End where the pizzas ate large champanzees, monkey business was strictly verboten because sun dried tomatoes were too spicy. But meat balls, being balls were laced with some mild spice called Some Mild Spice, generic name for tabasco, in Spain. In Portugal however, the spice was


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for a quick look at the Disney vaults for a better image of Der Furhur's Face.

At the end of Land's End where the pizzas ate large champanzees, monkey business was strictly verboten because sun dried tomatoes were too spicy. But meat balls, being balls were laced with some mild spice called Some Mild Spice, generic name for tabasco, in Spain. In Portugal however, the spice was not the same.


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for a quick look at the Disney vaults for a better image of Der Furhur's Face.

At the end of Land's End where the pizzas ate large champanzees, monkey business was strictly verboten because sun dried tomatoes were too spicy. But meat balls, being balls were laced with some mild spice called Some Mild Spice, generic name for tabasco, in Spain. In Portugal however, the spice was not the same.

God was hungry


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for a quick look at the Disney vaults for a better image of Der Furhur's Face.

At the end of Land's End where the pizzas ate large champanzees, monkey business was strictly verboten because sun dried tomatoes were too spicy. But meat balls, being balls were laced with some mild spice called Some Mild Spice, generic name for tabasco, in Spain. In Portugal however, the spice was not the same.

God was hungry, but so was


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for a quick look at the Disney vaults for a better image of Der Furhur's Face.

At the end of Land's End where the pizzas ate large champanzees, monkey business was strictly verboten because sun dried tomatoes were too spicy. But meat balls, being balls were laced with some mild spice called Some Mild Spice, generic name for tabasco, in Spain. In Portugal however, the spice was not the same.

God was hungry, but so was Mrs. God, who


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for a quick look at the Disney vaults for a better image of Der Furhur's Face.

At the end of Land's End where the pizzas ate large champanzees, monkey business was strictly verboten because sun dried tomatoes were too spicy. But meat balls, being balls were laced with some mild spice called Some Mild Spice, generic name for tabasco, in Spain. In Portugal however, the spice was not the same.

God was hungry, but so was Mrs. God, who said to God


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for a quick look at the Disney vaults for a better image of Der Furhur's Face.

At the end of Land's End where the pizzas ate large champanzees, monkey business was strictly verboten because sun dried tomatoes were too spicy. But meat balls, being balls were laced with some mild spice called Some Mild Spice, generic name for tabasco, in Spain. In Portugal however, the spice was not the same.

God was hungry, but so was Mrs. God, who said to God, "Bring home Chinese."


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for a quick look at the Disney vaults for a better image of Der Furhur's Face.

At the end of Land's End where the pizzas ate large champanzees, monkey business was strictly verboten because sun dried tomatoes were too spicy. But meat balls, being balls were laced with some mild spice called Some Mild Spice, generic name for tabasco, in Spain. In Portugal however, the spice was not the same.

God was hungry, but so was Mrs. God, who said to God, "Bring home Chinese." You know I


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for a quick look at the Disney vaults for a better image of Der Furhur's Face.

At the end of Land's End where the pizzas ate large champanzees, monkey business was strictly verboten because sun dried tomatoes were too spicy. But meat balls, being balls were laced with some mild spice called Some Mild Spice, generic name for tabasco, in Spain. In Portugal however, the spice was not the same.

God was hungry, but so was Mrs. God, who said to God, "Bring home Chinese." You know I want the chicken...


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for a quick look at the Disney vaults for a better image of Der Furhur's Face.

At the end of Land's End where the pizzas ate large champanzees, monkey business was strictly verboten because sun dried tomatoes were too spicy. But meat balls, being balls were laced with some mild spice called Some Mild Spice, generic name for tabasco, in Spain. In Portugal however, the spice was not the same.

God was hungry, but so was Mrs. God, who said to God, "Bring home Chinese." You know I want the chicken, shrimp and ribs,
__________________


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for a quick look at the Disney vaults for a better image of Der Furhur's Face.

At the end of Land's End where the pizzas ate large champanzees, monkey business was strictly verboten because sun dried tomatoes were too spicy. But meat balls, being balls were laced with some mild spice called Some Mild Spice, generic name for tabasco, in Spain. In Portugal however, the spice was not the same.

God was hungry, but so was Mrs. God, who said to God, "Bring home Chinese." You know I want the chicken, shrimp and ribs, BUT NO MSG!,


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for a quick look at the Disney vaults for a better image of Der Furhur's Face.

At the end of Land's End where the pizzas ate large champanzees, monkey business was strictly verboten because sun dried tomatoes were too spicy. But meat balls, being balls were laced with some mild spice called Some Mild Spice, generic name for tabasco, in Spain. In Portugal however, the spice was not the same.

God was hungry, but so was Mrs. God, who said to God, "Bring home Chinese." You know I want the chicken, shrimp and ribs, BUT NO MSG!, I get blotches!


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for a quick look at the Disney vaults for a better image of Der Furhur's Face.

At the end of Land's End where the pizzas ate large champanzees, monkey business was strictly verboten because sun dried tomatoes were too spicy. But meat balls, being balls were laced with some mild spice called Some Mild Spice, generic name for tabasco, in Spain. In Portugal however, the spice was not the same.

God was hungry, but so was Mrs. God, who said to God, "Bring home Chinese." You know I want the chicken, shrimp and ribs, BUT NO MSG!, I get blotches! Blotches on my


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for a quick look at the Disney vaults for a better image of Der Furhur's Face.

At the end of Land's End where the pizzas ate large champanzees, monkey business was strictly verboten because sun dried tomatoes were too spicy. But meat balls, being balls were laced with some mild spice called Some Mild Spice, generic name for tabasco, in Spain. In Portugal however, the spice was not the same.

God was hungry, but so was Mrs. God, who said to God, "Bring home Chinese." You know I want the chicken, shrimp and ribs, BUT NO MSG!, I get blotches! Blotches on my toes, nose, and
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for a quick look at the Disney vaults for a better image of Der Furhur's Face.

At the end of Land's End where the pizzas ate large champanzees, monkey business was strictly verboten because sun dried tomatoes were too spicy. But meat balls, being balls were laced with some mild spice called Some Mild Spice, generic name for tabasco, in Spain. In Portugal however, the spice was not the same.

God was hungry, but so was Mrs. God, who said to God, "Bring home Chinese." You know I want the chicken, shrimp and ribs, BUT NO MSG!, I get blotches! Blotches on my toes, nose, and left knee but


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for a quick look at the Disney vaults for a better image of Der Furhur's Face.

At the end of Land's End where the pizzas ate large champanzees, monkey business was strictly verboten because sun dried tomatoes were too spicy. But meat balls, being balls were laced with some mild spice called Some Mild Spice, generic name for tabasco, in Spain. In Portugal however, the spice was not the same.

God was hungry, but so was Mrs. God, who said to God, "Bring home Chinese." You know I want the chicken, shrimp and ribs, BUT NO MSG!, I get blotches! Blotches on my toes, nose, and left knee but not my butt


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWENTY ONE:

In the beginning, God created the can opener and used it wisely. And then it was utilized to give forty whacks to Mother Goose, who enjoyed it. But Donald Duck enjoyed it more because he liked a good spanking, but Minnie Mouse remained reluctant. Overjoyed, Daisy Duck was ready to whip cream for the party for Goofy, but Scrooge McDuck opted instead for a quick look at the Disney vaults for a better image of Der Furhur's Face.

At the end of Land's End where the pizzas ate large champanzees, monkey business was strictly verboten because sun dried tomatoes were too spicy. But meat balls, being balls were laced with some mild spice called Some Mild Spice, generic name for tabasco, in Spain. In Portugal however, the spice was not the same.

God was hungry, but so was Mrs. God, who said to God, "Bring home Chinese." You know I want the chicken, shrimp and ribs, BUT NO MSG!, I get blotches! Blotches on my toes, nose, and left knee but not my butt or my epiglotis.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een
__________________


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like, acne, indigestion,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention...


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again.


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention... vitamin C, for


----------



## SINC

Whoops, beat you by a few seconds.


----------



## macdoodle

it happens!! 

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers.
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers. Then they bought


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers. Then they bought four tons of


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers. Then they bought four tons of feathers, and fans


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers. Then they bought four tons of feathers, and fans, HUGE freakin' fans,


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers. Then they bought four tons of feathers, and fans, HUGE freakin' fans, and turned them


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers. Then they bought four tons of feathers, and fans, HUGE freakin' fans, and turned them on full blast


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers. Then they bought four tons of feathers, and fans, HUGE freakin' fans, and turned them on full blast. Feather snow blew


----------



## SINC

HAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers. Then they bought four tons of feathers, and fans, HUGE freakin' fans, and turned them on full blast. Feather snow blew right out their


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers. Then they bought four tons of feathers, and fans, HUGE freakin' fans, and turned them on full blast. Feather snow blew right out their noses when they


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers. Then they bought four tons of feathers, and fans, HUGE freakin' fans, and turned them on full blast. Feather snow blew right out their noses when they pulled up their


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers. Then they bought four tons of feathers, and fans, HUGE freakin' fans, and turned them on full blast. Feather snow blew right out their noses when they pulled up their pants and necked


----------



## SINC

Whoops, beat you by a fraction Evan.


----------



## EvanPitts

SINC said:


> Whoops, beat you by a fraction Evan.


Fixed - large latency is clobbering me today!


----------



## SINC

EvanPitts said:


> Fixed - large latency is clobbering me today!


Sorry about that, it happens to me often as well.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers. Then they bought four tons of feathers, and fans, HUGE freakin' fans, and turned them on full blast. Feather snow blew right out their noses when they pulled up their pants and necked with a skinny


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers. Then they bought four tons of feathers, and fans, HUGE freakin' fans, and turned them on full blast. Feather snow blew right out their noses when they pulled up their pants and necked with a skinny version of Madonna.


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers. Then they bought four tons of feathers, and fans, HUGE freakin' fans, and turned them on full blast. Feather snow blew right out their noses when they pulled up their pants and necked with a skinny version of Madonna.
Glue oozed from


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers. Then they bought four tons of feathers, and fans, HUGE freakin' fans, and turned them on full blast. Feather snow blew right out their noses when they pulled up their pants and necked with a skinny version of Madonna.

But the fat


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers. Then they bought four tons of feathers, and fans, HUGE freakin' fans, and turned them on full blast. Feather snow blew right out their noses when they pulled up their pants and necked with a skinny version of Madonna.

But the fat was rancid and


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers. Then they bought four tons of feathers, and fans, HUGE freakin' fans, and turned them on full blast. Feather snow blew right out their noses when they pulled up their pants and necked with a skinny version of Madonna.

But the fat was rancid and the jelly beans


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers. Then they bought four tons of feathers, and fans, HUGE freakin' fans, and turned them on full blast. Feather snow blew right out their noses when they pulled up their pants and necked with a skinny version of Madonna.

But the fat was rancid and the jelly beans were actually amphetamines


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers. Then they bought four tons of feathers, and fans, HUGE freakin' fans, and turned them on full blast. Feather snow blew right out their noses when they pulled up their pants and necked with a skinny version of Madonna.

But the fat was rancid and the jelly beans were actually amphetamines, which of course


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers. Then they bought four tons of feathers, and fans, HUGE freakin' fans, and turned them on full blast. Feather snow blew right out their noses when they pulled up their pants and necked with a skinny version of Madonna.

But the fat was rancid and the jelly beans were actually amphetamines, which of course had the usual


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers. Then they bought four tons of feathers, and fans, HUGE freakin' fans, and turned them on full blast. Feather snow blew right out their noses when they pulled up their pants and necked with a skinny version of Madonna.

But the fat was rancid and the jelly beans were actually amphetamines, which of course had the usual large doses of


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers. Then they bought four tons of feathers, and fans, HUGE freakin' fans, and turned them on full blast. Feather snow blew right out their noses when they pulled up their pants and necked with a skinny version of Madonna.

But the fat was rancid and the jelly beans were actually amphetamines, which of course had the usual large doses of raw brown sugar.
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers. Then they bought four tons of feathers, and fans, HUGE freakin' fans, and turned them on full blast. Feather snow blew right out their noses when they pulled up their pants and necked with a skinny version of Madonna.

But the fat was rancid and the jelly beans were actually amphetamines, which of course had the usual large doses of raw brown sugar. The sugar however,


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers. Then they bought four tons of feathers, and fans, HUGE freakin' fans, and turned them on full blast. Feather snow blew right out their noses when they pulled up their pants and necked with a skinny version of Madonna.

But the fat was rancid and the jelly beans were actually amphetamines, which of course had the usual large doses of raw brown sugar. The sugar however, caramelized over flames


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers. Then they bought four tons of feathers, and fans, HUGE freakin' fans, and turned them on full blast. Feather snow blew right out their noses when they pulled up their pants and necked with a skinny version of Madonna.

But the fat was rancid and the jelly beans were actually amphetamines, which of course had the usual large doses of raw brown sugar. The sugar however, caramelized over flames of ice which


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers. Then they bought four tons of feathers, and fans, HUGE freakin' fans, and turned them on full blast. Feather snow blew right out their noses when they pulled up their pants and necked with a skinny version of Madonna.

But the fat was rancid and the jelly beans were actually amphetamines, which of course had the usual large doses of raw brown sugar. The sugar however, caramelized over flames of ice which made them brittle,


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers. Then they bought four tons of feathers, and fans, HUGE freakin' fans, and turned them on full blast. Feather snow blew right out their noses when they pulled up their pants and necked with a skinny version of Madonna.

But the fat was rancid and the jelly beans were actually amphetamines, which of course had the usual large doses of raw brown sugar. The sugar however, caramelized over flames of ice which made them brittle, yet exquisitely tasty.


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers. Then they bought four tons of feathers, and fans, HUGE freakin' fans, and turned them on full blast. Feather snow blew right out their noses when they pulled up their pants and necked with a skinny version of Madonna.

But the fat was rancid and the jelly beans were actually amphetamines, which of course had the usual large doses of raw brown sugar. The sugar however, caramelized over flames of ice which made them brittle, yet exquisitely tasty. Chestnuts were roasting


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers. Then they bought four tons of feathers, and fans, HUGE freakin' fans, and turned them on full blast. Feather snow blew right out their noses when they pulled up their pants and necked with a skinny version of Madonna.

But the fat was rancid and the jelly beans were actually amphetamines, which of course had the usual large doses of raw brown sugar. The sugar however, caramelized over flames of ice which made them brittle, yet exquisitely tasty. Chestnuts were roasting, but not on


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers. Then they bought four tons of feathers, and fans, HUGE freakin' fans, and turned them on full blast. Feather snow blew right out their noses when they pulled up their pants and necked with a skinny version of Madonna.

But the fat was rancid and the jelly beans were actually amphetamines, which of course had the usual large doses of raw brown sugar. The sugar however, caramelized over flames of ice which made them brittle, yet exquisitely tasty. Chestnuts were roasting, but not on an oxygen torch


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers. Then they bought four tons of feathers, and fans, HUGE freakin' fans, and turned them on full blast. Feather snow blew right out their noses when they pulled up their pants and necked with a skinny version of Madonna.

But the fat was rancid and the jelly beans were actually amphetamines, which of course had the usual large doses of raw brown sugar. The sugar however, caramelized over flames of ice which made them brittle, yet exquisitely tasty. Chestnuts were roasting, but not on an oxygen torch, but in a


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers. Then they bought four tons of feathers, and fans, HUGE freakin' fans, and turned them on full blast. Feather snow blew right out their noses when they pulled up their pants and necked with a skinny version of Madonna.

But the fat was rancid and the jelly beans were actually amphetamines, which of course had the usual large doses of raw brown sugar. The sugar however, caramelized over flames of ice which made them brittle, yet exquisitely tasty. Chestnuts were roasting, but not on an oxygen torch, but in a free trivia game


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers. Then they bought four tons of feathers, and fans, HUGE freakin' fans, and turned them on full blast. Feather snow blew right out their noses when they pulled up their pants and necked with a skinny version of Madonna.

But the fat was rancid and the jelly beans were actually amphetamines, which of course had the usual large doses of raw brown sugar. The sugar however, caramelized over flames of ice which made them brittle, yet exquisitely tasty. Chestnuts were roasting, but not on an oxygen torch, but in a free trivia game, questions burned into


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers. Then they bought four tons of feathers, and fans, HUGE freakin' fans, and turned them on full blast. Feather snow blew right out their noses when they pulled up their pants and necked with a skinny version of Madonna.

But the fat was rancid and the jelly beans were actually amphetamines, which of course had the usual large doses of raw brown sugar. The sugar however, caramelized over flames of ice which made them brittle, yet exquisitely tasty. Chestnuts were roasting, but not on an oxygen torch, but in a free trivia game, questions burned into their jello doughnuts.


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers. Then they bought four tons of feathers, and fans, HUGE freakin' fans, and turned them on full blast. Feather snow blew right out their noses when they pulled up their pants and necked with a skinny version of Madonna.

But the fat was rancid and the jelly beans were actually amphetamines, which of course had the usual large doses of raw brown sugar. The sugar however, caramelized over flames of ice which made them brittle, yet exquisitely tasty. Chestnuts were roasting, but not on an oxygen torch, but in a free trivia game, questions burned into their jello doughnuts. Figgy puddings filled


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers. Then they bought four tons of feathers, and fans, HUGE freakin' fans, and turned them on full blast. Feather snow blew right out their noses when they pulled up their pants and necked with a skinny version of Madonna.

But the fat was rancid and the jelly beans were actually amphetamines, which of course had the usual large doses of raw brown sugar. The sugar however, caramelized over flames of ice which made them brittle, yet exquisitely tasty. Chestnuts were roasting, but not on an oxygen torch, but in a free trivia game, questions burned into their jello doughnuts. Figgy puddings, filled with answers, swallowed


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers. Then they bought four tons of feathers, and fans, HUGE freakin' fans, and turned them on full blast. Feather snow blew right out their noses when they pulled up their pants and necked with a skinny version of Madonna.

But the fat was rancid and the jelly beans were actually amphetamines, which of course had the usual large doses of raw brown sugar. The sugar however, caramelized over flames of ice which made them brittle, yet exquisitely tasty. Chestnuts were roasting, but not on an oxygen torch, but in a free trivia game, questions burned into their jello doughnuts. Figgy puddings, filled with answers, swallowed other figgy puddings


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY TWO:

Moving right along, a million things had to be considered for Hallow'een, like acne, indigestion, Cherry Pepto-Bismal, Bromo, ginger ale, indigestion, not to mention indigestion yet again. Candies, chocolates, gooey toe jam and mini O'Henry bars, what a party it was because almost everyone had forgotten their usual courtesy and manners, left them outside, not protected from Mabel's prying eyes. 

Speaking of Mabel's prying eyes, her hanging jowls were jiggling like jello, jostling, jumping and scaring the children. But it didn't put them off jujubes so they gathered their courage, bought gum drops, popcorn and firecrackers. Then they bought four tons of feathers, and fans, HUGE freakin' fans, and turned them on full blast. Feather snow blew right out their noses when they pulled up their pants and necked with a skinny version of Madonna.

But the fat was rancid and the jelly beans were actually amphetamines, which of course had the usual large doses of raw brown sugar. The sugar however, caramelized over flames of ice which made them brittle, yet exquisitely tasty. Chestnuts were roasting, but not on an oxygen torch, but in a free trivia game, questions burned into their jello doughnuts. Figgy puddings, filled with answers, swallowed other figgy puddings, creating encyclopedia mania!


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in
__________________


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM)


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy.
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs
__________________


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were
__________________


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM!
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black"


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up on the bed.


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up on the bed. The gooey mess
__________________


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up on the bed. The gooey mess made excellent siding


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up on the bed. The gooey mess made excellent siding for the barn


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up on the bed. The gooey mess made excellent siding for the barn.

When nailed though


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up on the bed. The gooey mess made excellent siding for the barn.

When nailed though, it ran in


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up on the bed. The gooey mess made excellent siding for the barn.

When nailed though, it ran in long streaks towards


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up on the bed. The gooey mess made excellent siding for the barn.

When nailed though, it ran in long streaks towards the muddy trough.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up on the bed. The gooey mess made excellent siding for the barn.

When nailed though, it ran in long streaks towards the muddy trough. The trough also


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up on the bed. The gooey mess made excellent siding for the barn.

When nailed though, it ran in long streaks towards the muddy trough. The trough, also made of cheese,


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up on the bed. The gooey mess made excellent siding for the barn.

When nailed though, it ran in long streaks towards the muddy trough. The trough, also made of cheese, had pomegranate juice


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up on the bed. The gooey mess made excellent siding for the barn.

When nailed though, it ran in long streaks towards the muddy trough. The trough, also made of cheese, had pomegranate juice poured on top


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up on the bed. The gooey mess made excellent siding for the barn.

When nailed though, it ran in long streaks towards the muddy trough. The trough, also made of cheese, had pomegranate juice poured on top of the ice
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up on the bed. The gooey mess made excellent siding for the barn.

When nailed though, it ran in long streaks towards the muddy trough. The trough, also made of cheese, had pomegranate juice poured on top of the ice covered spider webs


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up on the bed. The gooey mess made excellent siding for the barn.

When nailed though, it ran in long streaks towards the muddy trough. The trough, also made of cheese, had pomegranate juice poured on top of the ice covered spider webs, giving ghastly ghostly
__________________


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up on the bed. The gooey mess made excellent siding for the barn.

When nailed though, it ran in long streaks towards the muddy trough. The trough, also made of cheese, had pomegranate juice poured on top of the ice covered spider webs, giving ghastly ghostly 60% off clearance


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up on the bed. The gooey mess made excellent siding for the barn.

When nailed though, it ran in long streaks towards the muddy trough. The trough, also made of cheese, had pomegranate juice poured on top of the ice covered spider webs, giving ghastly ghostly 60% off clearance on fried hankies


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up on the bed. The gooey mess made excellent siding for the barn.

When nailed though, it ran in long streaks towards the muddy trough. The trough, also made of cheese, had pomegranate juice poured on top of the ice covered spider webs, giving ghastly ghostly 60% off clearance on fried hankies, barbecue or plain.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up on the bed. The gooey mess made excellent siding for the barn.

When nailed though, it ran in long streaks towards the muddy trough. The trough, also made of cheese, had pomegranate juice poured on top of the ice covered spider webs, giving ghastly ghostly 60% off clearance on fried hankies, barbecue or plain. Hickory smoked hankies


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up on the bed. The gooey mess made excellent siding for the barn.

When nailed though, it ran in long streaks towards the muddy trough. The trough, also made of cheese, had pomegranate juice poured on top of the ice covered spider webs, giving ghastly ghostly 60% off clearance on fried hankies, barbecue or plain. Hickory smoked hankies drifted gently over


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up on the bed. The gooey mess made excellent siding for the barn.

When nailed though, it ran in long streaks towards the muddy trough. The trough, also made of cheese, had pomegranate juice poured on top of the ice covered spider webs, giving ghastly ghostly 60% off clearance on fried hankies, barbecue or plain. Hickory smoked hankies drifted gently over the soles of


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up on the bed. The gooey mess made excellent siding for the barn.

When nailed though, it ran in long streaks towards the muddy trough. The trough, also made of cheese, had pomegranate juice poured on top of the ice covered spider webs, giving ghastly ghostly 60% off clearance on fried hankies, barbecue or plain. Hickory smoked hankies drifted gently over the soles of obese tooth fairies


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up on the bed. The gooey mess made excellent siding for the barn.

When nailed though, it ran in long streaks towards the muddy trough. The trough, also made of cheese, had pomegranate juice poured on top of the ice covered spider webs, giving ghastly ghostly 60% off clearance on fried hankies, barbecue or plain. Hickory smoked hankies drifted gently over the soles of obese tooth fairies whose only job


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up on the bed. The gooey mess made excellent siding for the barn.

When nailed though, it ran in long streaks towards the muddy trough. The trough, also made of cheese, had pomegranate juice poured on top of the ice covered spider webs, giving ghastly ghostly 60% off clearance on fried hankies, barbecue or plain. Hickory smoked hankies drifted gently over the soles of obese tooth fairies whose only job was to mooch


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up on the bed. The gooey mess made excellent siding for the barn.

When nailed though, it ran in long streaks towards the muddy trough. The trough, also made of cheese, had pomegranate juice poured on top of the ice covered spider webs, giving ghastly ghostly 60% off clearance on fried hankies, barbecue or plain. Hickory smoked hankies drifted gently over the soles of obese tooth fairies whose only job was to mooch hickory smoked hankies.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up on the bed. The gooey mess made excellent siding for the barn.

When nailed though, it ran in long streaks towards the muddy trough. The trough, also made of cheese, had pomegranate juice poured on top of the ice covered spider webs, giving ghastly ghostly 60% off clearance on fried hankies, barbecue or plain. Hickory smoked hankies drifted gently over the soles of obese tooth fairies whose only job was to mooch hickory smoked hankies.

But really bizarre


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up on the bed. The gooey mess made excellent siding for the barn.

When nailed though, it ran in long streaks towards the muddy trough. The trough, also made of cheese, had pomegranate juice poured on top of the ice covered spider webs, giving ghastly ghostly 60% off clearance on fried hankies, barbecue or plain. Hickory smoked hankies drifted gently over the soles of obese tooth fairies whose only job was to mooch hickory smoked hankies.

But really bizarre Mickey Mouse cheerleaders


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up on the bed. The gooey mess made excellent siding for the barn.

When nailed though, it ran in long streaks towards the muddy trough. The trough, also made of cheese, had pomegranate juice poured on top of the ice covered spider webs, giving ghastly ghostly 60% off clearance on fried hankies, barbecue or plain. Hickory smoked hankies drifted gently over the soles of obese tooth fairies whose only job was to mooch hickory smoked hankies.

But really bizarre Mickey Mouse cheerleaders with pink tutus


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up on the bed. The gooey mess made excellent siding for the barn.

When nailed though, it ran in long streaks towards the muddy trough. The trough, also made of cheese, had pomegranate juice poured on top of the ice covered spider webs, giving ghastly ghostly 60% off clearance on fried hankies, barbecue or plain. Hickory smoked hankies drifted gently over the soles of obese tooth fairies whose only job was to mooch hickory smoked hankies.

But really bizarre Mickey Mouse cheerleaders with pink tutus, orange ribbons, and
__________________


----------



## EvanPitts

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up on the bed. The gooey mess made excellent siding for the barn.

When nailed though, it ran in long streaks towards the muddy trough. The trough, also made of cheese, had pomegranate juice poured on top of the ice covered spider webs, giving ghastly ghostly 60% off clearance on fried hankies, barbecue or plain. Hickory smoked hankies drifted gently over the soles of obese tooth fairies whose only job was to mooch hickory smoked hankies.

But really bizarre Mickey Mouse cheerleaders with pink tutus, orange ribbons, and loose Icelandic sweaters


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up on the bed. The gooey mess made excellent siding for the barn.

When nailed though, it ran in long streaks towards the muddy trough. The trough, also made of cheese, had pomegranate juice poured on top of the ice covered spider webs, giving ghastly ghostly 60% off clearance on fried hankies, barbecue or plain. Hickory smoked hankies drifted gently over the soles of obese tooth fairies whose only job was to mooch hickory smoked hankies.

But really bizarre Mickey Mouse cheerleaders with pink tutus, orange ribbons, and unknown stuff in


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up on the bed. The gooey mess made excellent siding for the barn.

When nailed though, it ran in long streaks towards the muddy trough. The trough, also made of cheese, had pomegranate juice poured on top of the ice covered spider webs, giving ghastly ghostly 60% off clearance on fried hankies, barbecue or plain. Hickory smoked hankies drifted gently over the soles of obese tooth fairies whose only job was to mooch hickory smoked hankies.

But really bizarre Mickey Mouse cheerleaders with pink tutus, orange ribbons, and unknown stuff in their purple hair


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up on the bed. The gooey mess made excellent siding for the barn.

When nailed though, it ran in long streaks towards the muddy trough. The trough, also made of cheese, had pomegranate juice poured on top of the ice covered spider webs, giving ghastly ghostly 60% off clearance on fried hankies, barbecue or plain. Hickory smoked hankies drifted gently over the soles of obese tooth fairies whose only job was to mooch hickory smoked hankies.

But really bizarre Mickey Mouse cheerleaders with pink tutus, orange ribbons, and unknown stuff in their purple hair, rode into town


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up on the bed. The gooey mess made excellent siding for the barn.

When nailed though, it ran in long streaks towards the muddy trough. The trough, also made of cheese, had pomegranate juice poured on top of the ice covered spider webs, giving ghastly ghostly 60% off clearance on fried hankies, barbecue or plain. Hickory smoked hankies drifted gently over the soles of obese tooth fairies whose only job was to mooch hickory smoked hankies.

But really bizarre Mickey Mouse cheerleaders with pink tutus, orange ribbons, and unknown stuff in their purple hair, rode into town on a mule


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up on the bed. The gooey mess made excellent siding for the barn.

When nailed though, it ran in long streaks towards the muddy trough. The trough, also made of cheese, had pomegranate juice poured on top of the ice covered spider webs, giving ghastly ghostly 60% off clearance on fried hankies, barbecue or plain. Hickory smoked hankies drifted gently over the soles of obese tooth fairies whose only job was to mooch hickory smoked hankies.

But really bizarre Mickey Mouse cheerleaders with pink tutus, orange ribbons, and unknown stuff in their purple hair, rode into town on a mule... a large mule


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up on the bed. The gooey mess made excellent siding for the barn.

When nailed though, it ran in long streaks towards the muddy trough. The trough, also made of cheese, had pomegranate juice poured on top of the ice covered spider webs, giving ghastly ghostly 60% off clearance on fried hankies, barbecue or plain. Hickory smoked hankies drifted gently over the soles of obese tooth fairies whose only job was to mooch hickory smoked hankies.

But really bizarre Mickey Mouse cheerleaders with pink tutus, orange ribbons, and unknown stuff in their purple hair, rode into town on a mule... a large mule, with white ears,
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up on the bed. The gooey mess made excellent siding for the barn.

When nailed though, it ran in long streaks towards the muddy trough. The trough, also made of cheese, had pomegranate juice poured on top of the ice covered spider webs, giving ghastly ghostly 60% off clearance on fried hankies, barbecue or plain. Hickory smoked hankies drifted gently over the soles of obese tooth fairies whose only job was to mooch hickory smoked hankies.

But really bizarre Mickey Mouse cheerleaders with pink tutus, orange ribbons, and unknown stuff in their purple hair, rode into town on a mule... a large mule, with white ears, and little black


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY THREE:

And so it went, goofy, bizarre, yet somehow strangely reminescent of Diefenbaker whose big toe was bandaged in Saran Wrap (TM). But the toe looked like Pearson Airport during the rush hour in the departure lounge. Diefenbaker invented sandals, to walk in, but his kidneys weren't so happy. He had to cross his legs and wear diapers for his sissy cat to be transported to Pearson Airport. Things were unravelling quite quickly when all of a sudden, BOOM! His big toe exploded right in front of the Mormon Tabernacle Choir who were singing "Back In Black" accompanied by the Marching Taco Band. The tortillas however were cheeze covered with melted asiago buttons which were slowly curling up on the bed. The gooey mess made excellent siding for the barn.

When nailed though, it ran in long streaks towards the muddy trough. The trough, also made of cheese, had pomegranate juice poured on top of the ice covered spider webs, giving ghastly ghostly 60% off clearance on fried hankies, barbecue or plain. Hickory smoked hankies drifted gently over the soles of obese tooth fairies whose only job was to mooch hickory smoked hankies.

But really bizarre Mickey Mouse cheerleaders with pink tutus, orange ribbons, and unknown stuff in their purple hair, rode into town on a mule... a large mule, with white ears, and little black Ray Ban sunglasses


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud


----------



## shooting_rubber

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on


----------



## shooting_rubber

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on


----------



## shooting_rubber

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because


----------



## shooting_rubber

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn


----------



## shooting_rubber

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was spiked with garlic


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was spiked with garlic and old herbs.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was spiked with garlic and old herbs.

New herbs however


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was spiked with garlic and old herbs.

New herbs however, were held back,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was spiked with garlic and old herbs.

New herbs however, were held back, because they were


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was spiked with garlic and old herbs.

New herbs however, were held back, because they were too powerful for
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was spiked with garlic and old herbs.

New herbs however, were held back, because they were too powerful for the steel girders


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was spiked with garlic and old herbs.

New herbs however, were held back, because they were too powerful for the steel girders to move sideways.
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was spiked with garlic and old herbs.

New herbs however, were held back, because they were too powerful for the steel girders to move sideways. But the spaghetti


----------



## shooting_rubber

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was spiked with garlic and old herbs.

New herbs however, were held back, because they were too powerful for the steel girders to move sideways. But the spaghetti they had was


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was spiked with garlic and old herbs.

New herbs however, were held back, because they were too powerful for the steel girders to move sideways. But the spaghetti they had was awesome, parmesan cheese


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was spiked with garlic and old herbs.

New herbs however, were held back, because they were too powerful for the steel girders to move sideways. But the spaghetti they had was awesome, parmesan cheese sprinkled on feet


----------



## shooting_rubber

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was spiked with garlic and old herbs.

New herbs however, were held back, because they were too powerful for the steel girders to move sideways. But the spaghetti they had was awesome, parmesan cheese sprinkled on feet, and juicy tomato


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was spiked with garlic and old herbs.

New herbs however, were held back, because they were too powerful for the steel girders to move sideways. But the spaghetti they had was awesome, parmesan cheese sprinkled on feet, and juicy tomato in their hair.


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was spiked with garlic and old herbs.

New herbs however, were held back, because they were too powerful for the steel girders to move sideways. But the spaghetti they had was awesome, parmesan cheese sprinkled on feet, and juicy tomato in their hair.
Bay leaf stuck
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was spiked with garlic and old herbs.

New herbs however, were held back, because they were too powerful for the steel girders to move sideways. But the spaghetti they had was awesome, parmesan cheese sprinkled on feet, and juicy tomato in their hair.

Bay leaf stuck on their eyelids


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was spiked with garlic and old herbs.

New herbs however, were held back, because they were too powerful for the steel girders to move sideways. But the spaghetti they had was awesome, parmesan cheese sprinkled on feet, and juicy tomato in their hair.

Bay leaf stuck on their eyelids, italian spices, and
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was spiked with garlic and old herbs.

New herbs however, were held back, because they were too powerful for the steel girders to move sideways. But the spaghetti they had was awesome, parmesan cheese sprinkled on feet, and juicy tomato in their hair.

Bay leaf stuck on their eyelids, italian spices, and spark plugs were


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was spiked with garlic and old herbs.

New herbs however, were held back, because they were too powerful for the steel girders to move sideways. But the spaghetti they had was awesome, parmesan cheese sprinkled on feet, and juicy tomato in their hair.

Bay leaf stuck on their eyelids, italian spices, and spark plugs were sprinkled over their


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was spiked with garlic and old herbs.

New herbs however, were held back, because they were too powerful for the steel girders to move sideways. But the spaghetti they had was awesome, parmesan cheese sprinkled on feet, and juicy tomato in their hair.

Bay leaf stuck on their eyelids, italian spices, and spark plugs were sprinkled over their feet to keep


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was spiked with garlic and old herbs.

New herbs however, were held back, because they were too powerful for the steel girders to move sideways. But the spaghetti they had was awesome, parmesan cheese sprinkled on feet, and juicy tomato in their hair.

Bay leaf stuck on their eyelids, italian spices, and spark plugs were sprinkled over their feet to keep the doxies away.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was spiked with garlic and old herbs.

New herbs however, were held back, because they were too powerful for the steel girders to move sideways. But the spaghetti they had was awesome, parmesan cheese sprinkled on feet, and juicy tomato in their hair.

Bay leaf stuck on their eyelids, italian spices, and spark plugs were sprinkled over their feet to keep the doxies away. But real dogs


----------



## shooting_rubber

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was spiked with garlic and old herbs.

New herbs however, were held back, because they were too powerful for the steel girders to move sideways. But the spaghetti they had was awesome, parmesan cheese sprinkled on feet, and juicy tomato in their hair.

Bay leaf stuck on their eyelids, italian spices, and spark plugs were sprinkled over their feet to keep the doxies away. But real dogs were approaching rather


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was spiked with garlic and old herbs.

New herbs however, were held back, because they were too powerful for the steel girders to move sideways. But the spaghetti they had was awesome, parmesan cheese sprinkled on feet, and juicy tomato in their hair.

Bay leaf stuck on their eyelids, italian spices, and spark plugs were sprinkled over their feet to keep the doxies away. But real dogs were approaching rather curious giraffes who


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was spiked with garlic and old herbs.

New herbs however, were held back, because they were too powerful for the steel girders to move sideways. But the spaghetti they had was awesome, parmesan cheese sprinkled on feet, and juicy tomato in their hair.

Bay leaf stuck on their eyelids, italian spices, and spark plugs were sprinkled over their feet to keep the doxies away. But real dogs were approaching rather curious giraffes who
bent down for
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was spiked with garlic and old herbs.

New herbs however, were held back, because they were too powerful for the steel girders to move sideways. But the spaghetti they had was awesome, parmesan cheese sprinkled on feet, and juicy tomato in their hair.

Bay leaf stuck on their eyelids, italian spices, and spark plugs were sprinkled over their feet to keep the doxies away. But real dogs were approaching rather curious giraffes who
bent down for a look up


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was spiked with garlic and old herbs.

New herbs however, were held back, because they were too powerful for the steel girders to move sideways. But the spaghetti they had was awesome, parmesan cheese sprinkled on feet, and juicy tomato in their hair.

Bay leaf stuck on their eyelids, italian spices, and spark plugs were sprinkled over their feet to keep the doxies away. But real dogs were approaching rather curious giraffes who bent down for a look up your old address.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was spiked with garlic and old herbs.

New herbs however, were held back, because they were too powerful for the steel girders to move sideways. But the spaghetti they had was awesome, parmesan cheese sprinkled on feet, and juicy tomato in their hair.

Bay leaf stuck on their eyelids, italian spices, and spark plugs were sprinkled over their feet to keep the doxies away. But real dogs were approaching rather curious giraffes who bent down for a look up your old address.

It had nothing


----------



## shooting_rubber

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was spiked with garlic and old herbs.

New herbs however, were held back, because they were too powerful for the steel girders to move sideways. But the spaghetti they had was awesome, parmesan cheese sprinkled on feet, and juicy tomato in their hair.

Bay leaf stuck on their eyelids, italian spices, and spark plugs were sprinkled over their feet to keep the doxies away. But real dogs were approaching rather curious giraffes who bent down for a look up your old address.

It had nothing to do with


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was spiked with garlic and old herbs.

New herbs however, were held back, because they were too powerful for the steel girders to move sideways. But the spaghetti they had was awesome, parmesan cheese sprinkled on feet, and juicy tomato in their hair.

Bay leaf stuck on their eyelids, italian spices, and spark plugs were sprinkled over their feet to keep the doxies away. But real dogs were approaching rather curious giraffes who bent down for a look up your old address.

It had nothing to do with the perceived lack


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was spiked with garlic and old herbs.

New herbs however, were held back, because they were too powerful for the steel girders to move sideways. But the spaghetti they had was awesome, parmesan cheese sprinkled on feet, and juicy tomato in their hair.

Bay leaf stuck on their eyelids, italian spices, and spark plugs were sprinkled over their feet to keep the doxies away. But real dogs were approaching rather curious giraffes who bent down for a look up your old address.

It had nothing to do with the perceived lack of Broadway show


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was spiked with garlic and old herbs.

New herbs however, were held back, because they were too powerful for the steel girders to move sideways. But the spaghetti they had was awesome, parmesan cheese sprinkled on feet, and juicy tomato in their hair.

Bay leaf stuck on their eyelids, italian spices, and spark plugs were sprinkled over their feet to keep the doxies away. But real dogs were approaching rather curious giraffes who bent down for a look up your old address.

It had nothing to do with the perceived lack of Broadway show singers who were


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was spiked with garlic and old herbs.

New herbs however, were held back, because they were too powerful for the steel girders to move sideways. But the spaghetti they had was awesome, parmesan cheese sprinkled on feet, and juicy tomato in their hair.

Bay leaf stuck on their eyelids, italian spices, and spark plugs were sprinkled over their feet to keep the doxies away. But real dogs were approaching rather curious giraffes who bent down for a look up your old address.

It had nothing to do with the perceived lack of Broadway show singers who were just waking up 
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was spiked with garlic and old herbs.

New herbs however, were held back, because they were too powerful for the steel girders to move sideways. But the spaghetti they had was awesome, parmesan cheese sprinkled on feet, and juicy tomato in their hair.

Bay leaf stuck on their eyelids, italian spices, and spark plugs were sprinkled over their feet to keep the doxies away. But real dogs were approaching rather curious giraffes who bent down for a look up your old address.

It had nothing to do with the perceived lack of Broadway show singers who were just waking up. They had been


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was spiked with garlic and old herbs.

New herbs however, were held back, because they were too powerful for the steel girders to move sideways. But the spaghetti they had was awesome, parmesan cheese sprinkled on feet, and juicy tomato in their hair.

Bay leaf stuck on their eyelids, italian spices, and spark plugs were sprinkled over their feet to keep the doxies away. But real dogs were approaching rather curious giraffes who bent down for a look up your old address.

It had nothing to do with the perceived lack of Broadway show singers who were just waking up. They had been harmonizing badly forever


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was spiked with garlic and old herbs.

New herbs however, were held back, because they were too powerful for the steel girders to move sideways. But the spaghetti they had was awesome, parmesan cheese sprinkled on feet, and juicy tomato in their hair.

Bay leaf stuck on their eyelids, italian spices, and spark plugs were sprinkled over their feet to keep the doxies away. But real dogs were approaching rather curious giraffes who bent down for a look up your old address.

It had nothing to do with the perceived lack of Broadway show singers who were just waking up. They had been harmonizing badly forever, ever since the


----------



## shooting_rubber

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was spiked with garlic and old herbs.

New herbs however, were held back, because they were too powerful for the steel girders to move sideways. But the spaghetti they had was awesome, parmesan cheese sprinkled on feet, and juicy tomato in their hair.

Bay leaf stuck on their eyelids, italian spices, and spark plugs were sprinkled over their feet to keep the doxies away. But real dogs were approaching rather curious giraffes who bent down for a look up your old address.

It had nothing to do with the perceived lack of Broadway show singers who were just waking up. They had been harmonizing badly forever, ever since the meteor hit their


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FOUR:

The morning sun screamed hello as the morning cloud rolled through the satellite dish on top of the barn. It was turned sideways because the USS Enterprise swooped by on their helicopter and churned butter because they decided to fly upside down using butter to enhance their popcorn. The popcorn, however, gave everyone gas because it was spiked with garlic and old herbs.

New herbs however, were held back, because they were too powerful for the steel girders to move sideways. But the spaghetti they had was awesome, parmesan cheese sprinkled on feet, and juicy tomato in their hair.

Bay leaf stuck on their eyelids, italian spices, and spark plugs were sprinkled over their feet to keep the doxies away. But real dogs were approaching rather curious giraffes who bent down for a look up your old address.

It had nothing to do with the perceived lack of Broadway show singers who were just waking up. They had been harmonizing badly forever, ever since the meteor hit their lower backside region.

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz!


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May
__________________
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August.
__________________


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring
__________________


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®,


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to


----------



## shooting_rubber

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower


----------



## shooting_rubber

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower at the time


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower at the time than the high


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower at the time than the high cost of asparagus.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower at the time than the high cost of asparagus. But the lower


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower at the time than the high cost of asparagus. But the lower bunks had pillows


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower at the time than the high cost of asparagus. But the lower bunks had pillows, while the upper


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower at the time than the high cost of asparagus. But the lower bunks had pillows, while the upper, had a dog
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower at the time than the high cost of asparagus. But the lower bunks had pillows, while the upper, had a dog asleep under the


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower at the time than the high cost of asparagus. But the lower bunks had pillows, while the upper, had a dog asleep under the mattress. He awoke
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower at the time than the high cost of asparagus. But the lower bunks had pillows, while the upper, had a dog asleep under the mattress. He awoke later above the


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower at the time than the high cost of asparagus. But the lower bunks had pillows, while the upper, had a dog asleep under the mattress. He awoke later above the blankets. How he
__________________


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower at the time than the high cost of asparagus. But the lower bunks had pillows, while the upper, had a dog asleep under the mattress. He awoke later above the blankets. How he ever got there


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower at the time than the high cost of asparagus. But the lower bunks had pillows, while the upper, had a dog asleep under the mattress. He awoke later above the blankets. How he ever got there was beyond mystery
__________________


----------



## shooting_rubber

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower at the time than the high cost of asparagus. But the lower bunks had pillows, while the upper, had a dog asleep under the mattress. He awoke later above the blankets. How he ever got there was beyond mystery because his head


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower at the time than the high cost of asparagus. But the lower bunks had pillows, while the upper, had a dog asleep under the mattress. He awoke later above the blankets. How he ever got there was beyond mystery because his head was becoming ethereal


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower at the time than the high cost of asparagus. But the lower bunks had pillows, while the upper, had a dog asleep under the mattress. He awoke later above the blankets. How he ever got there was beyond mystery because his head was becoming ethereal stuck under the


----------



## shooting_rubber

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower at the time than the high cost of asparagus. But the lower bunks had pillows, while the upper, had a dog asleep under the mattress. He awoke later above the blankets. How he ever got there was beyond mystery because his head was becoming ethereal stuck under the wooden block on


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower at the time than the high cost of asparagus. But the lower bunks had pillows, while the upper, had a dog asleep under the mattress. He awoke later above the blankets. How he ever got there was beyond mystery because his head was becoming ethereal stuck under the wooden block on the bedpost corner.


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower at the time than the high cost of asparagus. But the lower bunks had pillows, while the upper, had a dog asleep under the mattress. He awoke later above the blankets. How he ever got there was beyond mystery because his head was becoming ethereal stuck under the wooden block on the bedpost corner. His blanket sleeper


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower at the time than the high cost of asparagus. But the lower bunks had pillows, while the upper, had a dog asleep under the mattress. He awoke later above the blankets. How he ever got there was beyond mystery because his head was becoming ethereal stuck under the wooden block on the bedpost corner. His blanket sleeper had Hershey's Kisses


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower at the time than the high cost of asparagus. But the lower bunks had pillows, while the upper, had a dog asleep under the mattress. He awoke later above the blankets. How he ever got there was beyond mystery because his head was becoming ethereal stuck under the wooden block on the bedpost corner. His blanket sleeper had Hershey's Kisses, candy canes, kittens


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower at the time than the high cost of asparagus. But the lower bunks had pillows, while the upper, had a dog asleep under the mattress. He awoke later above the blankets. How he ever got there was beyond mystery because his head was becoming ethereal stuck under the wooden block on the bedpost corner. His blanket sleeper had Hershey's Kisses, candy canes, kittens and dead snails.


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower at the time than the high cost of asparagus. But the lower bunks had pillows, while the upper, had a dog asleep under the mattress. He awoke later above the blankets. How he ever got there was beyond mystery because his head was becoming ethereal stuck under the wooden block on the bedpost corner. His blanket sleeper had Hershey's Kisses, candy canes, kittens and dead snails.

Gauzy mist floated
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower at the time than the high cost of asparagus. But the lower bunks had pillows, while the upper, had a dog asleep under the mattress. He awoke later above the blankets. How he ever got there was beyond mystery because his head was becoming ethereal stuck under the wooden block on the bedpost corner. His blanket sleeper had Hershey's Kisses, candy canes, kittens and dead snails.

Gauzy mist floated over and under


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower at the time than the high cost of asparagus. But the lower bunks had pillows, while the upper, had a dog asleep under the mattress. He awoke later above the blankets. How he ever got there was beyond mystery because his head was becoming ethereal stuck under the wooden block on the bedpost corner. His blanket sleeper had Hershey's Kisses, candy canes, kittens and dead snails.

Gauzy mist floated over and under The Sausage Man's


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower at the time than the high cost of asparagus. But the lower bunks had pillows, while the upper, had a dog asleep under the mattress. He awoke later above the blankets. How he ever got there was beyond mystery because his head was becoming ethereal stuck under the wooden block on the bedpost corner. His blanket sleeper had Hershey's Kisses, candy canes, kittens and dead snails.

Gauzy mist floated over and under The Sausage Man's cat's tiny little


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower at the time than the high cost of asparagus. But the lower bunks had pillows, while the upper, had a dog asleep under the mattress. He awoke later above the blankets. How he ever got there was beyond mystery because his head was becoming ethereal stuck under the wooden block on the bedpost corner. His blanket sleeper had Hershey's Kisses, candy canes, kittens and dead snails.

Gauzy mist floated over and under The Sausage Man's cat's tiny little kitty litter supply


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower at the time than the high cost of asparagus. But the lower bunks had pillows, while the upper, had a dog asleep under the mattress. He awoke later above the blankets. How he ever got there was beyond mystery because his head was becoming ethereal stuck under the wooden block on the bedpost corner. His blanket sleeper had Hershey's Kisses, candy canes, kittens and dead snails.

Gauzy mist floated over and under The Sausage Man's cat's tiny little kitty litter supply which smelled like


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower at the time than the high cost of asparagus. But the lower bunks had pillows, while the upper, had a dog asleep under the mattress. He awoke later above the blankets. How he ever got there was beyond mystery because his head was becoming ethereal stuck under the wooden block on the bedpost corner. His blanket sleeper had Hershey's Kisses, candy canes, kittens and dead snails.

Gauzy mist floated over and under The Sausage Man's cat's tiny little kitty litter supply which smelled like a mixture of


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower at the time than the high cost of asparagus. But the lower bunks had pillows, while the upper, had a dog asleep under the mattress. He awoke later above the blankets. How he ever got there was beyond mystery because his head was becoming ethereal stuck under the wooden block on the bedpost corner. His blanket sleeper had Hershey's Kisses, candy canes, kittens and dead snails.

Gauzy mist floated over and under The Sausage Man's cat's tiny little kitty litter supply which smelled like a mixture of wet manure and


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower at the time than the high cost of asparagus. But the lower bunks had pillows, while the upper, had a dog asleep under the mattress. He awoke later above the blankets. How he ever got there was beyond mystery because his head was becoming ethereal stuck under the wooden block on the bedpost corner. His blanket sleeper had Hershey's Kisses, candy canes, kittens and dead snails.

Gauzy mist floated over and under The Sausage Man's cat's tiny little kitty litter supply which smelled like a mixture of wet manure and sweaty gym socks


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower at the time than the high cost of asparagus. But the lower bunks had pillows, while the upper, had a dog asleep under the mattress. He awoke later above the blankets. How he ever got there was beyond mystery because his head was becoming ethereal stuck under the wooden block on the bedpost corner. His blanket sleeper had Hershey's Kisses, candy canes, kittens and dead snails.

Gauzy mist floated over and under The Sausage Man's cat's tiny little kitty litter supply which smelled like a mixture of wet manure and sweaty gym socks, although the socks


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower at the time than the high cost of asparagus. But the lower bunks had pillows, while the upper, had a dog asleep under the mattress. He awoke later above the blankets. How he ever got there was beyond mystery because his head was becoming ethereal stuck under the wooden block on the bedpost corner. His blanket sleeper had Hershey's Kisses, candy canes, kittens and dead snails.

Gauzy mist floated over and under The Sausage Man's cat's tiny little kitty litter supply which smelled like a mixture of wet manure and sweaty gym socks, although the socks stunk when new.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower at the time than the high cost of asparagus. But the lower bunks had pillows, while the upper, had a dog asleep under the mattress. He awoke later above the blankets. How he ever got there was beyond mystery because his head was becoming ethereal stuck under the wooden block on the bedpost corner. His blanket sleeper had Hershey's Kisses, candy canes, kittens and dead snails.

Gauzy mist floated over and under The Sausage Man's cat's tiny little kitty litter supply which smelled like a mixture of wet manure and sweaty gym socks, although the socks stunk when new. His sausages however,


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower at the time than the high cost of asparagus. But the lower bunks had pillows, while the upper, had a dog asleep under the mattress. He awoke later above the blankets. How he ever got there was beyond mystery because his head was becoming ethereal stuck under the wooden block on the bedpost corner. His blanket sleeper had Hershey's Kisses, candy canes, kittens and dead snails.

Gauzy mist floated over and under The Sausage Man's cat's tiny little kitty litter supply which smelled like a mixture of wet manure and sweaty gym socks, although the socks stunk when new. His sausages however, were absolutely delicious


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower at the time than the high cost of asparagus. But the lower bunks had pillows, while the upper, had a dog asleep under the mattress. He awoke later above the blankets. How he ever got there was beyond mystery because his head was becoming ethereal stuck under the wooden block on the bedpost corner. His blanket sleeper had Hershey's Kisses, candy canes, kittens and dead snails.

Gauzy mist floated over and under The Sausage Man's cat's tiny little kitty litter supply which smelled like a mixture of wet manure and sweaty gym socks, although the socks stunk when new. His sausages however, were absolutely delicious and tasted like


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower at the time than the high cost of asparagus. But the lower bunks had pillows, while the upper, had a dog asleep under the mattress. He awoke later above the blankets. How he ever got there was beyond mystery because his head was becoming ethereal stuck under the wooden block on the bedpost corner. His blanket sleeper had Hershey's Kisses, candy canes, kittens and dead snails.

Gauzy mist floated over and under The Sausage Man's cat's tiny little kitty litter supply which smelled like a mixture of wet manure and sweaty gym socks, although the socks stunk when new. His sausages however, were absolutely delicious and tasted like heaven to meatheads


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY FIVE:

Holy jumpin' geezuz! The goat said after chewing up tin cans and Leonard's pot plants, watered with purple unsweetened Kool-Aid. They grew like weeds in May, but not unlike weeds in August. Now they're gone, but not forgotten, returning in spring, bigger and better than ever, but unfortunately so will the poison spray.

The Weed Man®, had it in his mind to jump off of a bridge, but it was broken. Broken bridges are not high enough for the low minded poisoner to perhaps up the ante on pellets which were lower at the time than the high cost of asparagus. But the lower bunks had pillows, while the upper, had a dog asleep under the mattress. He awoke later above the blankets. How he ever got there was beyond mystery because his head was becoming ethereal stuck under the wooden block on the bedpost corner. His blanket sleeper had Hershey's Kisses, candy canes, kittens and dead snails.

Gauzy mist floated over and under The Sausage Man's cat's tiny little kitty litter supply which smelled like a mixture of wet manure and sweaty gym socks, although the socks stunk when new. His sausages however, were absolutely delicious and tasted like heaven to meatheads who liked them.

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips


----------



## SINC

HAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps)


----------



## macdoodle

HAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats,
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There
must be blowing
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue.
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash flow was stymied


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash flow was stymied. But next to


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash flow was stymied. But next to the far wall


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash flow was stymied. But next to the far wall was a helium 
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash flow was stymied. But next to the far wall was a helium filled fart which


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash flow was stymied. But next to the far wall was a helium filled fart which floated ominously overhead


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash flow was stymied. But next to the far wall was a helium filled fart which floated ominously overhead, wafting its green


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash flow was stymied. But next to the far wall was a helium filled fart which floated ominously overhead, wafting its green explosive gas tendrils


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash flow was stymied. But next to the far wall was a helium filled fart which floated ominously overhead, wafting its green explosive gas tendrils at Mike Duffy.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash flow was stymied. But next to the far wall was a helium filled fart which floated ominously overhead, wafting its green explosive gas tendrils at Mike Duffy.

In the senate,


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash flow was stymied. But next to the far wall was a helium filled fart which floated ominously overhead, wafting its green explosive gas tendrils at Mike Duffy.

In the senate, a rousing debate
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash flow was stymied. But next to the far wall was a helium filled fart which floated ominously overhead, wafting its green explosive gas tendrils at Mike Duffy.

In the senate, a rousing debate followed the fart


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash flow was stymied. But next to the far wall was a helium filled fart which floated ominously overhead, wafting its green explosive gas tendrils at Mike Duffy.

In the senate, a rousing debate followed the fart of the volcano


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash flow was stymied. But next to the far wall was a helium filled fart which floated ominously overhead, wafting its green explosive gas tendrils at Mike Duffy.

In the senate, a rousing debate followed the fart of the volcano, over flowing with


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash flow was stymied. But next to the far wall was a helium filled fart which floated ominously overhead, wafting its green explosive gas tendrils at Mike Duffy.

In the senate, a rousing debate followed the fart of the volcano, over flowing with hand/armpit gesturing


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash flow was stymied. But next to the far wall was a helium filled fart which floated ominously overhead, wafting its green explosive gas tendrils at Mike Duffy.

In the senate, a rousing debate followed the fart of the volcano, over flowing with hand/armpit gesturing. Arms flapped so


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash flow was stymied. But next to the far wall was a helium filled fart which floated ominously overhead, wafting its green explosive gas tendrils at Mike Duffy.

In the senate, a rousing debate followed the fart of the volcano, over flowing with hand/armpit gesturing. Arms flapped so rapidly that some


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash flow was stymied. But next to the far wall was a helium filled fart which floated ominously overhead, wafting its green explosive gas tendrils at Mike Duffy.

In the senate, a rousing debate followed the fart of the volcano, over flowing with hand/armpit gesturing. Arms flapped so rapidly that some of the flab


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash flow was stymied. But next to the far wall was a helium filled fart which floated ominously overhead, wafting its green explosive gas tendrils at Mike Duffy.

In the senate, a rousing debate followed the fart of the volcano, over flowing with hand/armpit gesturing. Arms flapped so rapidly that some of the flab from their jowls


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash flow was stymied. But next to the far wall was a helium filled fart which floated ominously overhead, wafting its green explosive gas tendrils at Mike Duffy.

In the senate, a rousing debate followed the fart of the volcano, over flowing with hand/armpit gesturing. Arms flapped so rapidly that some of the flab from their jowls and their fat


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash flow was stymied. But next to the far wall was a helium filled fart which floated ominously overhead, wafting its green explosive gas tendrils at Mike Duffy.

In the senate, a rousing debate followed the fart of the volcano, over flowing with hand/armpit gesturing. Arms flapped so rapidly that some of the flab from their jowls and their fat posteriors appeared to


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash flow was stymied. But next to the far wall was a helium filled fart which floated ominously overhead, wafting its green explosive gas tendrils at Mike Duffy.

In the senate, a rousing debate followed the fart of the volcano, over flowing with hand/armpit gesturing. Arms flapped so rapidly that some of the flab from their jowls and their fat posteriors appeared to be sagging. But


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash flow was stymied. But next to the far wall was a helium filled fart which floated ominously overhead, wafting its green explosive gas tendrils at Mike Duffy.

In the senate, a rousing debate followed the fart of the volcano, over flowing with hand/armpit gesturing. Arms flapped so rapidly that some of the flab from their jowls and their fat posteriors appeared to be sagging. But nobody noticed that


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash flow was stymied. But next to the far wall was a helium filled fart which floated ominously overhead, wafting its green explosive gas tendrils at Mike Duffy.

In the senate, a rousing debate followed the fart of the volcano, over flowing with hand/armpit gesturing. Arms flapped so rapidly that some of the flab from their jowls and their fat posteriors appeared to be sagging. But nobody noticed that Senator McFlap had


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash flow was stymied. But next to the far wall was a helium filled fart which floated ominously overhead, wafting its green explosive gas tendrils at Mike Duffy.

In the senate, a rousing debate followed the fart of the volcano, over flowing with hand/armpit gesturing. Arms flapped so rapidly that some of the flab from their jowls and their fat posteriors appeared to be sagging. But nobody noticed that Senator McFlap had lost his pants.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash flow was stymied. But next to the far wall was a helium filled fart which floated ominously overhead, wafting its green explosive gas tendrils at Mike Duffy.

In the senate, a rousing debate followed the fart of the volcano, over flowing with hand/armpit gesturing. Arms flapped so rapidly that some of the flab from their jowls and their fat posteriors appeared to be sagging. But nobody noticed that Senator McFlap had lost his pants. So his glass


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash flow was stymied. But next to the far wall was a helium filled fart which floated ominously overhead, wafting its green explosive gas tendrils at Mike Duffy.

In the senate, a rousing debate followed the fart of the volcano, over flowing with hand/armpit gesturing. Arms flapped so rapidly that some of the flab from their jowls and their fat posteriors appeared to be sagging. But nobody noticed that Senator McFlap had lost his pants. So his glass was half empty


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash flow was stymied. But next to the far wall was a helium filled fart which floated ominously overhead, wafting its green explosive gas tendrils at Mike Duffy.

In the senate, a rousing debate followed the fart of the volcano, over flowing with hand/armpit gesturing. Arms flapped so rapidly that some of the flab from their jowls and their fat posteriors appeared to be sagging. But nobody noticed that Senator McFlap had lost his pants. So his glass was half empty and his eye


----------



## RC51Pilot

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash flow was stymied. But next to the far wall was a helium filled fart which floated ominously overhead, wafting its green explosive gas tendrils at Mike Duffy.

In the senate, a rousing debate followed the fart of the volcano, over flowing with hand/armpit gesturing. Arms flapped so rapidly that some of the flab from their jowls and their fat posteriors appeared to be sagging. But nobody noticed that Senator McFlap had lost his pants. So his glass was half empty and his eye was half closed


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash flow was stymied. But next to the far wall was a helium filled fart which floated ominously overhead, wafting its green explosive gas tendrils at Mike Duffy.

In the senate, a rousing debate followed the fart of the volcano, over flowing with hand/armpit gesturing. Arms flapped so rapidly that some of the flab from their jowls and their fat posteriors appeared to be sagging. But nobody noticed that Senator McFlap had lost his pants. So his glass was half empty and his eye was half closed but his nose


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash flow was stymied. But next to the far wall was a helium filled fart which floated ominously overhead, wafting its green explosive gas tendrils at Mike Duffy.

In the senate, a rousing debate followed the fart of the volcano, over flowing with hand/armpit gesturing. Arms flapped so rapidly that some of the flab from their jowls and their fat posteriors appeared to be sagging. But nobody noticed that Senator McFlap had lost his pants. So his glass was half empty and his eye was half closed but his nose was freshly pierced.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash flow was stymied. But next to the far wall was a helium filled fart which floated ominously overhead, wafting its green explosive gas tendrils at Mike Duffy.

In the senate, a rousing debate followed the fart of the volcano, over flowing with hand/armpit gesturing. Arms flapped so rapidly that some of the flab from their jowls and their fat posteriors appeared to be sagging. But nobody noticed that Senator McFlap had lost his pants. So his glass was half empty and his eye was half closed but his nose was freshly pierced. His bikini briefs


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash flow was stymied. But next to the far wall was a helium filled fart which floated ominously overhead, wafting its green explosive gas tendrils at Mike Duffy.

In the senate, a rousing debate followed the fart of the volcano, over flowing with hand/armpit gesturing. Arms flapped so rapidly that some of the flab from their jowls and their fat posteriors appeared to be sagging. But nobody noticed that Senator McFlap had lost his pants. So his glass was half empty and his eye was half closed but his nose was freshly pierced. His bikini briefs hung about his
__________________


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash flow was stymied. But next to the far wall was a helium filled fart which floated ominously overhead, wafting its green explosive gas tendrils at Mike Duffy.

In the senate, a rousing debate followed the fart of the volcano, over flowing with hand/armpit gesturing. Arms flapped so rapidly that some of the flab from their jowls and their fat posteriors appeared to be sagging. But nobody noticed that Senator McFlap had lost his pants. So his glass was half empty and his eye was half closed but his nose was freshly pierced. His bikini briefs hung about his neck because someone


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash flow was stymied. But next to the far wall was a helium filled fart which floated ominously overhead, wafting its green explosive gas tendrils at Mike Duffy.

In the senate, a rousing debate followed the fart of the volcano, over flowing with hand/armpit gesturing. Arms flapped so rapidly that some of the flab from their jowls and their fat posteriors appeared to be sagging. But nobody noticed that Senator McFlap had lost his pants. So his glass was half empty and his eye was half closed but his nose was freshly pierced. His bikini briefs hung about his neck because someone thought his head


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash flow was stymied. But next to the far wall was a helium filled fart which floated ominously overhead, wafting its green explosive gas tendrils at Mike Duffy.

In the senate, a rousing debate followed the fart of the volcano, over flowing with hand/armpit gesturing. Arms flapped so rapidly that some of the flab from their jowls and their fat posteriors appeared to be sagging. But nobody noticed that Senator McFlap had lost his pants. So his glass was half empty and his eye was half closed but his nose was freshly pierced. His bikini briefs hung about his neck because someone thought his head was always up


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash flow was stymied. But next to the far wall was a helium filled fart which floated ominously overhead, wafting its green explosive gas tendrils at Mike Duffy.

In the senate, a rousing debate followed the fart of the volcano, over flowing with hand/armpit gesturing. Arms flapped so rapidly that some of the flab from their jowls and their fat posteriors appeared to be sagging. But nobody noticed that Senator McFlap had lost his pants. So his glass was half empty and his eye was half closed but his nose was freshly pierced. His bikini briefs hung about his neck because someone thought his head was always up.

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TWENTY SIX:

Only two remained of the original fifty one survivors. The 52 card deck was scattered helter skelter everywhere, except for the queen of hearts who was eyeing the King of Rock and Roll. Elvis ignored her, causing the blues harpist to choke on her words. Female harp players, have good strong lips, given harmonicas need good lips.

Harmonicas, (blues harps) are ear treats, and can wail musical history throughout, but harmonicas don't have lips. There must be blowing involved to make blues music blue. The harpsichords were hooked up to an air compressor that blew their minds and budget because the cash flow was stymied. But next to the far wall was a helium filled fart which floated ominously overhead, wafting its green explosive gas tendrils at Mike Duffy.

In the senate, a rousing debate followed the fart of the volcano, over flowing with hand/armpit gesturing. Arms flapped so rapidly that some of the flab from their jowls and their fat posteriors appeared to be sagging. But nobody noticed that Senator McFlap had lost his pants. So his glass was half empty and his eye was half closed but his nose was freshly pierced. His bikini briefs hung about his neck because someone thought his head was always up.

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were


----------



## RC51Pilot

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce
__________________


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however,


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the dog show because


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the dog show because they were Scientologists


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the dog show because they were Scientologists. Lutheran wieners however,


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the dog show because they were Scientologists. Lutheran wieners however, snoozing inside buns,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the dog show because they were Scientologists. Lutheran wieners however, snoozing inside buns, while toasted, yet


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the dog show because they were Scientologists. Lutheran wieners however, snoozing inside buns, while toasted, yet a little undercooked


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the dog show because they were Scientologists. Lutheran wieners however, snoozing inside buns, while toasted, yet a little undercooked were bathing in


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the dog show because they were Scientologists. Lutheran wieners however, snoozing inside buns, while toasted, yet a little undercooked were bathing in mustard beauty treatments.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the dog show because they were Scientologists. Lutheran wieners however, snoozing inside buns, while toasted, yet a little undercooked were bathing in mustard beauty treatments.

Meanwhile, Oscar himself


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the dog show because they were Scientologists. Lutheran wieners however, snoozing inside buns, while toasted, yet a little undercooked were bathing in mustard beauty treatments.

Meanwhile, Oscar himself was incarcerated for


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the dog show because they were Scientologists. Lutheran wieners however, snoozing inside buns, while toasted, yet a little undercooked were bathing in mustard beauty treatments.

Meanwhile, Oscar himself was incarcerated for best supporting actor


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the dog show because they were Scientologists. Lutheran wieners however, snoozing inside buns, while toasted, yet a little undercooked were bathing in mustard beauty treatments.

Meanwhile, Oscar himself was incarcerated for best supporting actor in a dog


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the dog show because they were Scientologists. Lutheran wieners however, snoozing inside buns, while toasted, yet a little undercooked were bathing in mustard beauty treatments.

Meanwhile, Oscar himself was incarcerated for best supporting actor in a dog that peed on


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the dog show because they were Scientologists. Lutheran wieners however, snoozing inside buns, while toasted, yet a little undercooked were bathing in mustard beauty treatments.

Meanwhile, Oscar himself was incarcerated for best supporting actor in a dog that peed on his left leg.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the dog show because they were Scientologists. Lutheran wieners however, snoozing inside buns, while toasted, yet a little undercooked were bathing in mustard beauty treatments.

Meanwhile, Oscar himself was incarcerated for best supporting actor in a dog that peed on his left leg. Speaking of pee,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the dog show because they were Scientologists. Lutheran wieners however, snoozing inside buns, while toasted, yet a little undercooked were bathing in mustard beauty treatments.

Meanwhile, Oscar himself was incarcerated for best supporting actor in a dog that peed on his left leg. Speaking of pee, he shelled his


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the dog show because they were Scientologists. Lutheran wieners however, snoozing inside buns, while toasted, yet a little undercooked were bathing in mustard beauty treatments.

Meanwhile, Oscar himself was incarcerated for best supporting actor in a dog that peed on his left leg. Speaking of pee, he shelled his jailhouse peanuts nervously,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the dog show because they were Scientologists. Lutheran wieners however, snoozing inside buns, while toasted, yet a little undercooked were bathing in mustard beauty treatments.

Meanwhile, Oscar himself was incarcerated for best supporting actor in a dog that peed on his left leg. Speaking of pee, he shelled his jailhouse peanuts nervously, as his right


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the dog show because they were Scientologists. Lutheran wieners however, snoozing inside buns, while toasted, yet a little undercooked were bathing in mustard beauty treatments.

Meanwhile, Oscar himself was incarcerated for best supporting actor in a dog that peed on his left leg. Speaking of pee, he shelled his jailhouse peanuts nervously, as his right foot tapped to


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the dog show because they were Scientologists. Lutheran wieners however, snoozing inside buns, while toasted, yet a little undercooked were bathing in mustard beauty treatments.

Meanwhile, Oscar himself was incarcerated for best supporting actor in a dog that peed on his left leg. Speaking of pee, he shelled his jailhouse peanuts nervously, as his right foot tapped to the rhythm of


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the dog show because they were Scientologists. Lutheran wieners however, snoozing inside buns, while toasted, yet a little undercooked were bathing in mustard beauty treatments.

Meanwhile, Oscar himself was incarcerated for best supporting actor in a dog that peed on his left leg. Speaking of pee, he shelled his jailhouse peanuts nervously, as his right foot tapped to the rhythm of Snoop Chilli Dogg


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the dog show because they were Scientologists. Lutheran wieners however, snoozing inside buns, while toasted, yet a little undercooked were bathing in mustard beauty treatments.

Meanwhile, Oscar himself was incarcerated for best supporting actor in a dog that peed on his left leg. Speaking of pee, he shelled his jailhouse peanuts nervously, as his right foot tapped to the rhythm of Snoop Chilli Dogg, cousin of the


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the dog show because they were Scientologists. Lutheran wieners however, snoozing inside buns, while toasted, yet a little undercooked were bathing in mustard beauty treatments.

Meanwhile, Oscar himself was incarcerated for best supporting actor in a dog that peed on his left leg. Speaking of pee, he shelled his jailhouse peanuts nervously, as his right foot tapped to the rhythm of Snoop Chilli Dogg, cousin of the Right Reverend McKnockwurst


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the dog show because they were Scientologists. Lutheran wieners however, snoozing inside buns, while toasted, yet a little undercooked were bathing in mustard beauty treatments.

Meanwhile, Oscar himself was incarcerated for best supporting actor in a dog that peed on his left leg. Speaking of pee, he shelled his jailhouse peanuts nervously, as his right foot tapped to the rhythm of Snoop Chilli Dogg, cousin of the Right Reverend McKnockwurst, who opposed the


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the dog show because they were Scientologists. Lutheran wieners however, snoozing inside buns, while toasted, yet a little undercooked were bathing in mustard beauty treatments.

Meanwhile, Oscar himself was incarcerated for best supporting actor in a dog that peed on his left leg. Speaking of pee, he shelled his jailhouse peanuts nervously, as his right foot tapped to the rhythm of Snoop Chilli Dogg, cousin of the Right Reverend McKnockwurst, who opposed the worst ever left


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the dog show because they were Scientologists. Lutheran wieners however, snoozing inside buns, while toasted, yet a little undercooked were bathing in mustard beauty treatments.

Meanwhile, Oscar himself was incarcerated for best supporting actor in a dog that peed on his left leg. Speaking of pee, he shelled his jailhouse peanuts nervously, as his right foot tapped to the rhythm of Snoop Chilli Dogg, cousin of the Right Reverend McKnockwurst, who opposed the worst ever left leaning wienie roast


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the dog show because they were Scientologists. Lutheran wieners however, snoozing inside buns, while toasted, yet a little undercooked were bathing in mustard beauty treatments.

Meanwhile, Oscar himself was incarcerated for best supporting actor in a dog that peed on his left leg. Speaking of pee, he shelled his jailhouse peanuts nervously, as his right foot tapped to the rhythm of Snoop Chilli Dogg, cousin of the Right Reverend McKnockwurst, who opposed the worst ever left leaning wienie roast and mustard covered


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the dog show because they were Scientologists. Lutheran wieners however, snoozing inside buns, while toasted, yet a little undercooked were bathing in mustard beauty treatments.

Meanwhile, Oscar himself was incarcerated for best supporting actor in a dog that peed on his left leg. Speaking of pee, he shelled his jailhouse peanuts nervously, as his right foot tapped to the rhythm of Snoop Chilli Dogg, cousin of the Right Reverend McKnockwurst, who opposed the worst ever left leaning wienie roast and mustard covered pie. There was
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the dog show because they were Scientologists. Lutheran wieners however, snoozing inside buns, while toasted, yet a little undercooked were bathing in mustard beauty treatments.

Meanwhile, Oscar himself was incarcerated for best supporting actor in a dog that peed on his left leg. Speaking of pee, he shelled his jailhouse peanuts nervously, as his right foot tapped to the rhythm of Snoop Chilli Dogg, cousin of the Right Reverend McKnockwurst, who opposed the worst ever left leaning wienie roast and mustard covered pie. There was just no way


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the dog show because they were Scientologists. Lutheran wieners however, snoozing inside buns, while toasted, yet a little undercooked were bathing in mustard beauty treatments.

Meanwhile, Oscar himself was incarcerated for best supporting actor in a dog that peed on his left leg. Speaking of pee, he shelled his jailhouse peanuts nervously, as his right foot tapped to the rhythm of Snoop Chilli Dogg, cousin of the Right Reverend McKnockwurst, who opposed the worst ever left leaning wienie roast and mustard covered pie. There was just no way that McKnockwurst could


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the dog show because they were Scientologists. Lutheran wieners however, snoozing inside buns, while toasted, yet a little undercooked were bathing in mustard beauty treatments.

Meanwhile, Oscar himself was incarcerated for best supporting actor in a dog that peed on his left leg. Speaking of pee, he shelled his jailhouse peanuts nervously, as his right foot tapped to the rhythm of Snoop Chilli Dogg, cousin of the Right Reverend McKnockwurst, who opposed the worst ever left leaning wienie roast and mustard covered pie. There was just no way that McKnockwurst could possibly knock the


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the dog show because they were Scientologists. Lutheran wieners however, snoozing inside buns, while toasted, yet a little undercooked were bathing in mustard beauty treatments.

Meanwhile, Oscar himself was incarcerated for best supporting actor in a dog that peed on his left leg. Speaking of pee, he shelled his jailhouse peanuts nervously, as his right foot tapped to the rhythm of Snoop Chilli Dogg, cousin of the Right Reverend McKnockwurst, who opposed the worst ever left leaning wienie roast and mustard covered pie. There was just no way that McKnockwurst could possibly knock the whole sordid affair


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the dog show because they were Scientologists. Lutheran wieners however, snoozing inside buns, while toasted, yet a little undercooked were bathing in mustard beauty treatments.

Meanwhile, Oscar himself was incarcerated for best supporting actor in a dog that peed on his left leg. Speaking of pee, he shelled his jailhouse peanuts nervously, as his right foot tapped to the rhythm of Snoop Chilli Dogg, cousin of the Right Reverend McKnockwurst, who opposed the worst ever left leaning wienie roast and mustard covered pie. There was just no way that McKnockwurst could possibly knock the whole sordid affair. In fact he


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the dog show because they were Scientologists. Lutheran wieners however, snoozing inside buns, while toasted, yet a little undercooked were bathing in mustard beauty treatments.

Meanwhile, Oscar himself was incarcerated for best supporting actor in a dog that peed on his left leg. Speaking of pee, he shelled his jailhouse peanuts nervously, as his right foot tapped to the rhythm of Snoop Chilli Dogg, cousin of the Right Reverend McKnockwurst, who opposed the worst ever left leaning wienie roast and mustard covered pie. There was just no way that McKnockwurst could possibly knock the whole sordid affair. In fact he defrocked and joined


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the dog show because they were Scientologists. Lutheran wieners however, snoozing inside buns, while toasted, yet a little undercooked were bathing in mustard beauty treatments.

Meanwhile, Oscar himself was incarcerated for best supporting actor in a dog that peed on his left leg. Speaking of pee, he shelled his jailhouse peanuts nervously, as his right foot tapped to the rhythm of Snoop Chilli Dogg, cousin of the Right Reverend McKnockwurst, who opposed the worst ever left leaning wienie roast and mustard covered pie. There was just no way that McKnockwurst could possibly knock the whole sordid affair. In fact he defrocked and joined the sisterhood of


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the dog show because they were Scientologists. Lutheran wieners however, snoozing inside buns, while toasted, yet a little undercooked were bathing in mustard beauty treatments.

Meanwhile, Oscar himself was incarcerated for best supporting actor in a dog that peed on his left leg. Speaking of pee, he shelled his jailhouse peanuts nervously, as his right foot tapped to the rhythm of Snoop Chilli Dogg, cousin of the Right Reverend McKnockwurst, who opposed the worst ever left leaning wienie roast and mustard covered pie. There was just no way that McKnockwurst could possibly knock the whole sordid affair. In fact he defrocked and joined the sisterhood of the stretchy girdles


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the dog show because they were Scientologists. Lutheran wieners however, snoozing inside buns, while toasted, yet a little undercooked were bathing in mustard beauty treatments.

Meanwhile, Oscar himself was incarcerated for best supporting actor in a dog that peed on his left leg. Speaking of pee, he shelled his jailhouse peanuts nervously, as his right foot tapped to the rhythm of Snoop Chilli Dogg, cousin of the Right Reverend McKnockwurst, who opposed the worst ever left leaning wienie roast and mustard covered pie. There was just no way that McKnockwurst could possibly knock the whole sordid affair. In fact he defrocked and joined the sisterhood of the stretchy girdles.

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER TWENTY SEVEN:

Back at the pub, all the beer bottles were empty but one. And it was bigger, colder, and much, much more desirable overall than the home made brew that had funny green things floating about. Food was described as decadent, delicious, cardboard and better yet, hot fudge sauce was splattered over the fuzzy green aliens draped over the other couch. Meanwhile the Grays conducted bizarre experiments that involved implanting iPod Shuffles in the wrinkles of Shar-Pei puppies worldwide. Dachshund puppies however, sent to ground, only ate dirt. The Grays laughed, the hot fudge was now fudge, and the dirt tasted like hamburgers.

The hot dogs were Oscar Mayers, but the Wienermobile had been stolen. All the wieners went to the dog show because they were Scientologists. Lutheran wieners however, snoozing inside buns, while toasted, yet a little undercooked were bathing in mustard beauty treatments.

Meanwhile, Oscar himself was incarcerated for best supporting actor in a dog that peed on his left leg. Speaking of pee, he shelled his jailhouse peanuts nervously, as his right foot tapped to the rhythm of Snoop Chilli Dogg, cousin of the Right Reverend McKnockwurst, who opposed the worst ever left leaning wienie roast and mustard covered pie. There was just no way that McKnockwurst could possibly knock the whole sordid affair. In fact he defrocked and joined the sisterhood of the stretchy girdles.

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey


----------



## MissGulch

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst,
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese'


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat.
__________________


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual,


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared!


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows, but Stanfield's underwear


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows, but Stanfield's underwear took the strain.


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows, but Stanfield's underwear took the strain. A premier product


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows, but Stanfield's underwear took the strain. A premier product, largely unknown was


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows, but Stanfield's underwear took the strain. A premier product, largely unknown, was unveiled at Zellers


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows, but Stanfield's underwear took the strain. A premier product, largely unknown, was unveiled at Zellers late yesterday afternoon


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows, but Stanfield's underwear took the strain. A premier product, largely unknown, was unveiled at Zellers late yesterday afternoon. Reams of paper


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows, but Stanfield's underwear took the strain. A premier product, largely unknown, was unveiled at Zellers late yesterday afternoon. Reams of paper were not available


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows, but Stanfield's underwear took the strain. A premier product, largely unknown, was unveiled at Zellers late yesterday afternoon. Reams of paper were not available so toilet paper


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows, but Stanfield's underwear took the strain. A premier product, largely unknown, was unveiled at Zellers late yesterday afternoon. Reams of paper were not available so toilet paper had to do


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows, but Stanfield's underwear took the strain. A premier product, largely unknown, was unveiled at Zellers late yesterday afternoon. Reams of paper were not available so toilet paper had to do. Swathed about like


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows, but Stanfield's underwear took the strain. A premier product, largely unknown, was unveiled at Zellers late yesterday afternoon. Reams of paper were not available so toilet paper had to do. Swathed about like nothing else, it


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows, but Stanfield's underwear took the strain. A premier product, largely unknown, was unveiled at Zellers late yesterday afternoon. Reams of paper were not available so toilet paper had to do. Swathed about like nothing else, it draped and hung


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows, but Stanfield's underwear took the strain. A premier product, largely unknown, was unveiled at Zellers late yesterday afternoon. Reams of paper were not available so toilet paper had to do. Swathed about like nothing else, it draped and hung upside down because


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows, but Stanfield's underwear took the strain. A premier product, largely unknown, was unveiled at Zellers late yesterday afternoon. Reams of paper were not available so toilet paper had to do. Swathed about like nothing else, it draped and hung upside down because of zero gravity


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows, but Stanfield's underwear took the strain. A premier product, largely unknown, was unveiled at Zellers late yesterday afternoon. Reams of paper were not available so toilet paper had to do. Swathed about like nothing else, it draped and hung upside down because of zero gravity which made the


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows, but Stanfield's underwear took the strain. A premier product, largely unknown, was unveiled at Zellers late yesterday afternoon. Reams of paper were not available so toilet paper had to do. Swathed about like nothing else, it draped and hung upside down because of zero gravity which made the toilet paper float.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows, but Stanfield's underwear took the strain. A premier product, largely unknown, was unveiled at Zellers late yesterday afternoon. Reams of paper were not available so toilet paper had to do. Swathed about like nothing else, it draped and hung upside down because of zero gravity which made the toilet paper float.

The boat however,


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows, but Stanfield's underwear took the strain. A premier product, largely unknown, was unveiled at Zellers late yesterday afternoon. Reams of paper were not available so toilet paper had to do. Swathed about like nothing else, it draped and hung upside down because of zero gravity which made the toilet paper float.

The boat however, used toilet humour


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows, but Stanfield's underwear took the strain. A premier product, largely unknown, was unveiled at Zellers late yesterday afternoon. Reams of paper were not available so toilet paper had to do. Swathed about like nothing else, it draped and hung upside down because of zero gravity which made the toilet paper float.

The boat however, used toilet humour as power so


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows, but Stanfield's underwear took the strain. A premier product, largely unknown, was unveiled at Zellers late yesterday afternoon. Reams of paper were not available so toilet paper had to do. Swathed about like nothing else, it draped and hung upside down because of zero gravity which made the toilet paper float.

The boat however, used toilet humour as power so as to propel


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows, but Stanfield's underwear took the strain. A premier product, largely unknown, was unveiled at Zellers late yesterday afternoon. Reams of paper were not available so toilet paper had to do. Swathed about like nothing else, it draped and hung upside down because of zero gravity which made the toilet paper float.

The boat however, used toilet humour as power so as to propel the poop through


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows, but Stanfield's underwear took the strain. A premier product, largely unknown, was unveiled at Zellers late yesterday afternoon. Reams of paper were not available so toilet paper had to do. Swathed about like nothing else, it draped and hung upside down because of zero gravity which made the toilet paper float.

The boat however, used toilet humour as power so as to propel the poop through the hot tub


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows, but Stanfield's underwear took the strain. A premier product, largely unknown, was unveiled at Zellers late yesterday afternoon. Reams of paper were not available so toilet paper had to do. Swathed about like nothing else, it draped and hung upside down because of zero gravity which made the toilet paper float.

The boat however, used toilet humour as power so as to propel the poop through the hot tub which gave skin


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows, but Stanfield's underwear took the strain. A premier product, largely unknown, was unveiled at Zellers late yesterday afternoon. Reams of paper were not available so toilet paper had to do. Swathed about like nothing else, it draped and hung upside down because of zero gravity which made the toilet paper float.

The boat however, used toilet humour as power so as to propel the poop through the hot tub which gave skin that suntanned glow


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows, but Stanfield's underwear took the strain. A premier product, largely unknown, was unveiled at Zellers late yesterday afternoon. Reams of paper were not available so toilet paper had to do. Swathed about like nothing else, it draped and hung upside down because of zero gravity which made the toilet paper float.

The boat however, used toilet humour as power so as to propel the poop through the hot tub which gave skin that suntanned glow. Radiated toilet paper


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows, but Stanfield's underwear took the strain. A premier product, largely unknown, was unveiled at Zellers late yesterday afternoon. Reams of paper were not available so toilet paper had to do. Swathed about like nothing else, it draped and hung upside down because of zero gravity which made the toilet paper float.

The boat however, used toilet humour as power so as to propel the poop through the hot tub which gave skin that suntanned glow. Radiated toilet paper actually shrunk hemorrhoids


----------



## furious_p

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows, but Stanfield's underwear took the strain. A premier product, largely unknown, was unveiled at Zellers late yesterday afternoon. Reams of paper were not available so toilet paper had to do. Swathed about like nothing else, it draped and hung upside down because of zero gravity which made the toilet paper float.

The boat however, used toilet humour as power so as to propel the poop through the hot tub which gave skin that suntanned glow. Radiated toilet paper actually shrunk hemorrhoids and smelled great.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows, but Stanfield's underwear took the strain. A premier product, largely unknown, was unveiled at Zellers late yesterday afternoon. Reams of paper were not available so toilet paper had to do. Swathed about like nothing else, it draped and hung upside down because of zero gravity which made the toilet paper float.

The boat however, used toilet humour as power so as to propel the poop through the hot tub which gave skin that suntanned glow. Radiated toilet paper actually shrunk hemorrhoids and smelled great. The oars were


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows, but Stanfield's underwear took the strain. A premier product, largely unknown, was unveiled at Zellers late yesterday afternoon. Reams of paper were not available so toilet paper had to do. Swathed about like nothing else, it draped and hung upside down because of zero gravity which made the toilet paper float.

The boat however, used toilet humour as power so as to propel the poop through the hot tub which gave skin that suntanned glow. Radiated toilet paper actually shrunk hemorrhoids and smelled great. The oars were pink polka dotted


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows, but Stanfield's underwear took the strain. A premier product, largely unknown, was unveiled at Zellers late yesterday afternoon. Reams of paper were not available so toilet paper had to do. Swathed about like nothing else, it draped and hung upside down because of zero gravity which made the toilet paper float.

The boat however, used toilet humour as power so as to propel the poop through the hot tub which gave skin that suntanned glow. Radiated toilet paper actually shrunk hemorrhoids and smelled great. The oars were pink polka dotted and with purple


----------



## furious_p

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows, but Stanfield's underwear took the strain. A premier product, largely unknown, was unveiled at Zellers late yesterday afternoon. Reams of paper were not available so toilet paper had to do. Swathed about like nothing else, it draped and hung upside down because of zero gravity which made the toilet paper float.

The boat however, used toilet humour as power so as to propel the poop through the hot tub which gave skin that suntanned glow. Radiated toilet paper actually shrunk hemorrhoids and smelled great. The oars were pink polka dotted and with purple racing stripes


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows, but Stanfield's underwear took the strain. A premier product, largely unknown, was unveiled at Zellers late yesterday afternoon. Reams of paper were not available so toilet paper had to do. Swathed about like nothing else, it draped and hung upside down because of zero gravity which made the toilet paper float.

The boat however, used toilet humour as power so as to propel the poop through the hot tub which gave skin that suntanned glow. Radiated toilet paper actually shrunk hemorrhoids and smelled great. The oars were pink polka dotted and with purple racing stripes which discouraged pirates


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows, but Stanfield's underwear took the strain. A premier product, largely unknown, was unveiled at Zellers late yesterday afternoon. Reams of paper were not available so toilet paper had to do. Swathed about like nothing else, it draped and hung upside down because of zero gravity which made the toilet paper float.

The boat however, used toilet humour as power so as to propel the poop through the hot tub which gave skin that suntanned glow. Radiated toilet paper actually shrunk hemorrhoids and smelled great. The oars were pink polka dotted and with purple racing stripes which discouraged pirates. Not many pirates


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows, but Stanfield's underwear took the strain. A premier product, largely unknown, was unveiled at Zellers late yesterday afternoon. Reams of paper were not available so toilet paper had to do. Swathed about like nothing else, it draped and hung upside down because of zero gravity which made the toilet paper float.

The boat however, used toilet humour as power so as to propel the poop through the hot tub which gave skin that suntanned glow. Radiated toilet paper actually shrunk hemorrhoids and smelled great. The oars were pink polka dotted and with purple racing stripes which discouraged pirates. Not many pirates liked pink anything,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows, but Stanfield's underwear took the strain. A premier product, largely unknown, was unveiled at Zellers late yesterday afternoon. Reams of paper were not available so toilet paper had to do. Swathed about like nothing else, it draped and hung upside down because of zero gravity which made the toilet paper float.

The boat however, used toilet humour as power so as to propel the poop through the hot tub which gave skin that suntanned glow. Radiated toilet paper actually shrunk hemorrhoids and smelled great. The oars were pink polka dotted and with purple racing stripes which discouraged pirates. Not many pirates liked pink anything, but lime was


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows, but Stanfield's underwear took the strain. A premier product, largely unknown, was unveiled at Zellers late yesterday afternoon. Reams of paper were not available so toilet paper had to do. Swathed about like nothing else, it draped and hung upside down because of zero gravity which made the toilet paper float.

The boat however, used toilet humour as power so as to propel the poop through the hot tub which gave skin that suntanned glow. Radiated toilet paper actually shrunk hemorrhoids and smelled great. The oars were pink polka dotted and with purple racing stripes which discouraged pirates. Not many pirates liked pink anything, but lime was considered totally tacky


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY EIGHT:

The girdles were hiding secret microfilms which showed Mickey Mouth having teeth and that was not the worst, he also had toes bandaged because they stunk. Meanwhile, secret service mice sat eating cheese, with the 'cheese' gone bad from too much fat. Lactose intolerance caused the dairy bar to turn into a sneeze guard. Pepto Bismol coupons, designed just for tummy aches floated in his stomach.

Lloyd Robertson reported, wrongly as usual, pepto made you poop yourself, so diaper sales soared to brown lows, but Stanfield's underwear took the strain. A premier product, largely unknown, was unveiled at Zellers late yesterday afternoon. Reams of paper were not available so toilet paper had to do. Swathed about like nothing else, it draped and hung upside down because of zero gravity which made the toilet paper float.

The boat however, used toilet humour as power so as to propel the poop through the hot tub which gave skin that suntanned glow. Radiated toilet paper actually shrunk hemorrhoids and smelled great. The oars were pink polka dotted and with purple racing stripes which discouraged pirates. Not many pirates liked pink anything, but lime was considered totally tacky and sticky too.

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair,


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses'


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound to be displayed


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked him in the


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked him in the fork -- three times.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked him in the fork -- three times. Entertainment Tonight reported


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked him in the fork -- three times. Entertainment Tonight reported him over par.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked him in the fork -- three times. Entertainment Tonight reported him over par, prompting Oprah to


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked him in the fork -- three times. Entertainment Tonight reported him over par, prompting Oprah to cancel him.

But


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked him in the fork -- three times. Entertainment Tonight reported him over par, prompting Oprah to cancel him.

But Dr. Laura wasn't


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked him in the fork -- three times. Entertainment Tonight reported him over par, prompting Oprah to cancel him.

But Dr. Laura wasn't about to listen


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked him in the fork -- three times. Entertainment Tonight reported him over par, prompting Oprah to cancel him.

But Dr. Laura wasn't about to listen to Tigers excuses


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked him in the fork -- three times. Entertainment Tonight reported him over par, prompting Oprah to cancel him.

But Dr. Laura wasn't about to listen to Tigers excuses and instead she


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked him in the fork -- three times. Entertainment Tonight reported him over par, prompting Oprah to cancel him.

But Dr. Laura wasn't about to listen to Tigers excuses and instead she knitted a sweater


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked him in the fork -- three times. Entertainment Tonight reported him over par, prompting Oprah to cancel him.

But Dr. Laura wasn't about to listen to Tigers excuses and instead she knitted a sweater with no neck


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked him in the fork -- three times. Entertainment Tonight reported him over par, prompting Oprah to cancel him.

But Dr. Laura wasn't about to listen to Tigers excuses and instead she knitted a sweater with no neck and one sleeve


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked him in the fork -- three times. Entertainment Tonight reported him over par, prompting Oprah to cancel him.

But Dr. Laura wasn't about to listen to Tigers excuses and instead she knitted a sweater with no neck and one sleeve. The left sleeve


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked him in the fork -- three times. Entertainment Tonight reported him over par, prompting Oprah to cancel him.

But Dr. Laura wasn't about to listen to Tigers excuses and instead she knitted a sweater with no neck and one sleeve. The left sleeve had small designs


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked him in the fork -- three times. Entertainment Tonight reported him over par, prompting Oprah to cancel him.

But Dr. Laura wasn't about to listen to Tigers excuses and instead she knitted a sweater with no neck and one sleeve. The left sleeve had small designs for a big


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked him in the fork -- three times. Entertainment Tonight reported him over par, prompting Oprah to cancel him.

But Dr. Laura wasn't about to listen to Tigers excuses and instead she knitted a sweater with no neck and one sleeve. The left sleeve had small designs for a big philanderer like Tiger


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked him in the fork -- three times. Entertainment Tonight reported him over par, prompting Oprah to cancel him.

But Dr. Laura wasn't about to listen to Tigers excuses and instead she knitted a sweater with no neck and one sleeve. The left sleeve had small designs for a big philanderer like Tiger so he could


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked him in the fork -- three times. Entertainment Tonight reported him over par, prompting Oprah to cancel him.

But Dr. Laura wasn't about to listen to Tigers excuses and instead she knitted a sweater with no neck and one sleeve. The left sleeve had small designs for a big philanderer like Tiger so he could rename himself... Cheetah.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked him in the fork -- three times. Entertainment Tonight reported him over par, prompting Oprah to cancel him.

But Dr. Laura wasn't about to listen to Tigers excuses and instead she knitted a sweater with no neck and one sleeve. The left sleeve had small designs for a big philanderer like Tiger so he could rename himself... Cheetah. His new name


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked him in the fork -- three times. Entertainment Tonight reported him over par, prompting Oprah to cancel him.

But Dr. Laura wasn't about to listen to Tigers excuses and instead she knitted a sweater with no neck and one sleeve. The left sleeve had small designs for a big philanderer like Tiger so he could rename himself... Cheetah. His new name pleased Dr. Laura


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked him in the fork -- three times. Entertainment Tonight reported him over par, prompting Oprah to cancel him.

But Dr. Laura wasn't about to listen to Tigers excuses and instead she knitted a sweater with no neck and one sleeve. The left sleeve had small designs for a big philanderer like Tiger so he could rename himself... Cheetah. His new name pleased Dr. Laura who advised him


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked him in the fork -- three times. Entertainment Tonight reported him over par, prompting Oprah to cancel him.

But Dr. Laura wasn't about to listen to Tigers excuses and instead she knitted a sweater with no neck and one sleeve. The left sleeve had small designs for a big philanderer like Tiger so he could rename himself... Cheetah. His new name pleased Dr. Laura who advised him to go underground


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked him in the fork -- three times. Entertainment Tonight reported him over par, prompting Oprah to cancel him.

But Dr. Laura wasn't about to listen to Tigers excuses and instead she knitted a sweater with no neck and one sleeve. The left sleeve had small designs for a big philanderer like Tiger so he could rename himself... Cheetah. His new name pleased Dr. Laura who advised him to go underground and move to


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked him in the fork -- three times. Entertainment Tonight reported him over par, prompting Oprah to cancel him.

But Dr. Laura wasn't about to listen to Tigers excuses and instead she knitted a sweater with no neck and one sleeve. The left sleeve had small designs for a big philanderer like Tiger so he could rename himself... Cheetah. His new name pleased Dr. Laura who advised him to go underground and move to Esterhazy Saskatchewan, toot-sweet.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked him in the fork -- three times. Entertainment Tonight reported him over par, prompting Oprah to cancel him.

But Dr. Laura wasn't about to listen to Tigers excuses and instead she knitted a sweater with no neck and one sleeve. The left sleeve had small designs for a big philanderer like Tiger so he could rename himself... Cheetah. His new name pleased Dr. Laura who advised him to go underground and move to Esterhazy Saskatchewan, toot-sweet.

Esterhazy is next


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked him in the fork -- three times. Entertainment Tonight reported him over par, prompting Oprah to cancel him.

But Dr. Laura wasn't about to listen to Tigers excuses and instead she knitted a sweater with no neck and one sleeve. The left sleeve had small designs for a big philanderer like Tiger so he could rename himself... Cheetah. His new name pleased Dr. Laura who advised him to go underground and move to Esterhazy Saskatchewan, toot-sweet.

Esterhazy is next to a pitch-and-putt


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked him in the fork -- three times. Entertainment Tonight reported him over par, prompting Oprah to cancel him.

But Dr. Laura wasn't about to listen to Tigers excuses and instead she knitted a sweater with no neck and one sleeve. The left sleeve had small designs for a big philanderer like Tiger so he could rename himself... Cheetah. His new name pleased Dr. Laura who advised him to go underground and move to Esterhazy Saskatchewan, toot-sweet.

Esterhazy is next to a pitch-and-putt with only seventeen


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked him in the fork -- three times. Entertainment Tonight reported him over par, prompting Oprah to cancel him.

But Dr. Laura wasn't about to listen to Tigers excuses and instead she knitted a sweater with no neck and one sleeve. The left sleeve had small designs for a big philanderer like Tiger so he could rename himself... Cheetah. His new name pleased Dr. Laura who advised him to go underground and move to Esterhazy Saskatchewan, toot-sweet.

Esterhazy is next to a pitch-and-putt with only seventeen large striped flags


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked him in the fork -- three times. Entertainment Tonight reported him over par, prompting Oprah to cancel him.

But Dr. Laura wasn't about to listen to Tigers excuses and instead she knitted a sweater with no neck and one sleeve. The left sleeve had small designs for a big philanderer like Tiger so he could rename himself... Cheetah. His new name pleased Dr. Laura who advised him to go underground and move to Esterhazy Saskatchewan, toot-sweet.

Esterhazy is next to a pitch-and-putt with only seventeen large striped flags flying over its


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked him in the fork -- three times. Entertainment Tonight reported him over par, prompting Oprah to cancel him.

But Dr. Laura wasn't about to listen to Tigers excuses and instead she knitted a sweater with no neck and one sleeve. The left sleeve had small designs for a big philanderer like Tiger so he could rename himself... Cheetah. His new name pleased Dr. Laura who advised him to go underground and move to Esterhazy Saskatchewan, toot-sweet.

Esterhazy is next to a pitch-and-putt with only seventeen large striped flags flying over its hotdog concession stand


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked him in the fork -- three times. Entertainment Tonight reported him over par, prompting Oprah to cancel him.

But Dr. Laura wasn't about to listen to Tigers excuses and instead she knitted a sweater with no neck and one sleeve. The left sleeve had small designs for a big philanderer like Tiger so he could rename himself... Cheetah. His new name pleased Dr. Laura who advised him to go underground and move to Esterhazy Saskatchewan, toot-sweet.

Esterhazy is next to a pitch-and-putt with only seventeen large striped flags flying over its hotdog concession stand which sold polka-dot


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked him in the fork -- three times. Entertainment Tonight reported him over par, prompting Oprah to cancel him.

But Dr. Laura wasn't about to listen to Tigers excuses and instead she knitted a sweater with no neck and one sleeve. The left sleeve had small designs for a big philanderer like Tiger so he could rename himself... Cheetah. His new name pleased Dr. Laura who advised him to go underground and move to Esterhazy Saskatchewan, toot-sweet.

Esterhazy is next to a pitch-and-putt with only seventeen large striped flags flying over its hotdog concession stand which sold polka-dot Cadillac Escalade bumpers


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked him in the fork -- three times. Entertainment Tonight reported him over par, prompting Oprah to cancel him.

But Dr. Laura wasn't about to listen to Tigers excuses and instead she knitted a sweater with no neck and one sleeve. The left sleeve had small designs for a big philanderer like Tiger so he could rename himself... Cheetah. His new name pleased Dr. Laura who advised him to go underground and move to Esterhazy Saskatchewan, toot-sweet.

Esterhazy is next to a pitch-and-putt with only seventeen large striped flags flying over its hotdog concession stand which sold polka-dot Cadillac Escalade bumpers, but only to


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked him in the fork -- three times. Entertainment Tonight reported him over par, prompting Oprah to cancel him.

But Dr. Laura wasn't about to listen to Tigers excuses and instead she knitted a sweater with no neck and one sleeve. The left sleeve had small designs for a big philanderer like Tiger so he could rename himself... Cheetah. His new name pleased Dr. Laura who advised him to go underground and move to Esterhazy Saskatchewan, toot-sweet.

Esterhazy is next to a pitch-and-putt with only seventeen large striped flags flying over its hotdog concession stand which sold polka-dot Cadillac Escalade bumpers, but only to battered wealthy golfers


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked him in the fork -- three times. Entertainment Tonight reported him over par, prompting Oprah to cancel him.

But Dr. Laura wasn't about to listen to Tigers excuses and instead she knitted a sweater with no neck and one sleeve. The left sleeve had small designs for a big philanderer like Tiger so he could rename himself... Cheetah. His new name pleased Dr. Laura who advised him to go underground and move to Esterhazy Saskatchewan, toot-sweet.

Esterhazy is next to a pitch-and-putt with only seventeen large striped flags flying over its hotdog concession stand which sold polka-dot Cadillac Escalade bumpers, but only to battered wealthy golfers who carried dead


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked him in the fork -- three times. Entertainment Tonight reported him over par, prompting Oprah to cancel him.

But Dr. Laura wasn't about to listen to Tigers excuses and instead she knitted a sweater with no neck and one sleeve. The left sleeve had small designs for a big philanderer like Tiger so he could rename himself... Cheetah. His new name pleased Dr. Laura who advised him to go underground and move to Esterhazy Saskatchewan, toot-sweet.

Esterhazy is next to a pitch-and-putt with only seventeen large striped flags flying over its hotdog concession stand which sold polka-dot Cadillac Escalade bumpers, but only to battered wealthy golfers who carried dead careers into town


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER TWENTY NINE:

Sleigh bells were something Tiger Woods wished he was ringing instead of his poor tired legal teams phones. His nine iron, bent beyond repair, imprinted with his current nine mistresses', was Smithsonian bound, to be displayed alongside Angie Dickinson's shoes from her "Rio Bravo" role. John and Deano might've warned Tiger, especially about the 'sleeping around thing'. The sleeping under the SUV thing was quite another nightmare, however, because his golf shoes, to his dismay, came untied when his wife kicked him in the fork -- three times. Entertainment Tonight reported him over par, prompting Oprah to cancel him.

But Dr. Laura wasn't about to listen to Tigers excuses and instead she knitted a sweater with no neck and one sleeve. The left sleeve had small designs for a big philanderer like Tiger so he could rename himself... Cheetah. His new name pleased Dr. Laura who advised him to go underground and move to Esterhazy Saskatchewan, toot-sweet.

Esterhazy is next to a pitch-and-putt with only seventeen large striped flags flying over its hotdog concession stand which sold polka-dot Cadillac Escalade bumpers, but only to battered wealthy golfers who carried dead careers into town.

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching.


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and
__________________


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame


----------



## macdoodle

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame was his roundness, and


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> was his roundness, and


Time Out. FOUR WORDS!

Back to:

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells,


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine,


----------



## SINC

Uh, that was only two words gw, wanna add another?


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however,


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however, hated anything "beans"


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Chapter thirty:

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however, hated anything "beans" with good reason.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

*deleted*


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however, hated anything "beans" with good reason. Howie Meeker excitedly


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however, hated anything "beans" with good reason. Howie Meeker excitedly was browned out


----------



## SINC

ComputerIdiot said:


> *Sorry -- how do I delete this, please?*


You can't delete a post, only a mod can do that. But you can hit the edit button, then select all the copy in the window, and type the single word "deleted".

The post will be gone and the word deleted will appear in its place.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER THIRTY

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however, hated anything "beans" with good reason. Howie Meeker excitedly was browned out and was also 

------------------

_Thanks, Sinc _


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however, hated anything "beans" with good reason. Howie Meeker excitedly was browned out and was also off the air.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however, hated anything "beans" with good reason. Howie Meeker excitedly was browned out and was also off the air. Still, he represents


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however, hated anything "beans" with good reason. Howie Meeker excitedly was browned out and was also off the air. Still, he represents the good side


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER THIRTY

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however, hated anything "beans" with good reason. Howie Meeker excitedly was browned out and was also off the air. Still, he represents the good side of the Purple


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however, hated anything "beans" with good reason. Howie Meeker excitedly was browned out and was also off the air. Still, he represents the good side of the Purple People Eaters Consortium


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however, hated anything "beans" with good reason. Howie Meeker excitedly was browned out and was also off the air. Still, he represents the good side of the Purple People Eaters Consortium headed by Sheb


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however, hated anything "beans" with good reason. Howie Meeker excitedly was browned out and was also off the air. Still, he represents the good side of the Purple People Eaters Consortium headed by Sheb, the Grand Poobah,


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER THIRTY

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however, hated anything "beans" with good reason. Howie Meeker excitedly was browned out and was also off the air. Still, he represents the good side of the Purple People Eaters Consortium headed by Sheb, the Grand Poobah, who was also


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however, hated anything "beans" with good reason. Howie Meeker excitedly was browned out and was also off the air. Still, he represents the good side of the Purple People Eaters Consortium headed by Sheb, the Grand Poobah, who was also the bottle washer


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however, hated anything "beans" with good reason. Howie Meeker excitedly was browned out and was also off the air. Still, he represents the good side of the Purple People Eaters Consortium headed by Sheb, the Grand Poobah, who was also the bottle washer and red cabbage


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER THIRTY

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however, hated anything "beans" with good reason. Howie Meeker excitedly was browned out and was also off the air. Still, he represents the good side of the Purple People Eaters Consortium headed by Sheb, the Grand Poobah, who was also the bottle washer and red cabbage eating champion of


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however, hated anything "beans" with good reason. Howie Meeker excitedly was browned out and was also off the air. Still, he represents the good side of the Purple People Eaters Consortium headed by Sheb, the Grand Poobah, who was also the bottle washer and red cabbage eating champion of Boston.

But his


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however, hated anything "beans" with good reason. Howie Meeker excitedly was browned out and was also off the air. Still, he represents the good side of the Purple People Eaters Consortium headed by Sheb, the Grand Poobah, who was also the bottle washer and red cabbage eating champion of Boston.

But his sister, oi-yoi-yoi, she


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however, hated anything "beans" with good reason. Howie Meeker excitedly was browned out and was also off the air. Still, he represents the good side of the Purple People Eaters Consortium headed by Sheb, the Grand Poobah, who was also the bottle washer and red cabbage eating champion of Boston.

But his sister, oi-yoi-yoi, she would not quit


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however, hated anything "beans" with good reason. Howie Meeker excitedly was browned out and was also off the air. Still, he represents the good side of the Purple People Eaters Consortium headed by Sheb, the Grand Poobah, who was also the bottle washer and red cabbage eating champion of Boston.

But his sister, oi-yoi-yoi, she would not quit dressing up as


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however, hated anything "beans" with good reason. Howie Meeker excitedly was browned out and was also off the air. Still, he represents the good side of the Purple People Eaters Consortium headed by Sheb, the Grand Poobah, who was also the bottle washer and red cabbage eating champion of Boston.

But his sister, oi-yoi-yoi, she would not quit dressing up as Freddy Fender's lost


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however, hated anything "beans" with good reason. Howie Meeker excitedly was browned out and was also off the air. Still, he represents the good side of the Purple People Eaters Consortium headed by Sheb, the Grand Poobah, who was also the bottle washer and red cabbage eating champion of Boston.

But his sister, oi-yoi-yoi, she would not quit dressing up as Freddy Fender's lost cousin from Mississippi


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however, hated anything "beans" with good reason. Howie Meeker excitedly was browned out and was also off the air. Still, he represents the good side of the Purple People Eaters Consortium headed by Sheb, the Grand Poobah, who was also the bottle washer and red cabbage eating champion of Boston.

But his sister, oi-yoi-yoi, she would not quit dressing up as Freddy Fender's lost cousin from Mississippi. That's because she


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER THIRTY

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however, hated anything "beans" with good reason. Howie Meeker excitedly was browned out and was also off the air. Still, he represents the good side of the Purple People Eaters Consortium headed by Sheb, the Grand Poobah, who was also the bottle washer and red cabbage eating champion of Boston.

But his sister, oi-yoi-yoi, she would not quit dressing up as Freddy Fender's lost cousin from Mississippi. That's because she wouldn't dream of


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however, hated anything "beans" with good reason. Howie Meeker excitedly was browned out and was also off the air. Still, he represents the good side of the Purple People Eaters Consortium headed by Sheb, the Grand Poobah, who was also the bottle washer and red cabbage eating champion of Boston.

But his sister, oi-yoi-yoi, she would not quit dressing up as Freddy Fender's lost cousin from Mississippi. That's because she wouldn't dream of ever again stepping


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however, hated anything "beans" with good reason. Howie Meeker excitedly was browned out and was also off the air. Still, he represents the good side of the Purple People Eaters Consortium headed by Sheb, the Grand Poobah, who was also the bottle washer and red cabbage eating champion of Boston.

But his sister, oi-yoi-yoi, she would not quit dressing up as Freddy Fender's lost cousin from Mississippi. That's because she wouldn't dream of ever again stepping into clown shoes


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however, hated anything "beans" with good reason. Howie Meeker excitedly was browned out and was also off the air. Still, he represents the good side of the Purple People Eaters Consortium headed by Sheb, the Grand Poobah, who was also the bottle washer and red cabbage eating champion of Boston.

But his sister, oi-yoi-yoi, she would not quit dressing up as Freddy Fender's lost cousin from Mississippi. That's because she wouldn't dream of ever again stepping into clown shoes, especially the one's


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however, hated anything "beans" with good reason. Howie Meeker excitedly was browned out and was also off the air. Still, he represents the good side of the Purple People Eaters Consortium headed by Sheb, the Grand Poobah, who was also the bottle washer and red cabbage eating champion of Boston.

But his sister, oi-yoi-yoi, she would not quit dressing up as Freddy Fender's lost cousin from Mississippi. That's because she wouldn't dream of ever again stepping into clown shoes, especially the one's previously worn by


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however, hated anything "beans" with good reason. Howie Meeker excitedly was browned out and was also off the air. Still, he represents the good side of the Purple People Eaters Consortium headed by Sheb, the Grand Poobah, who was also the bottle washer and red cabbage eating champion of Boston.

But his sister, oi-yoi-yoi, she would not quit dressing up as Freddy Fender's lost cousin from Mississippi. That's because she wouldn't dream of ever again stepping into clown shoes, especially the one's previously worn by Harvey Korman or


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however, hated anything "beans" with good reason. Howie Meeker excitedly was browned out and was also off the air. Still, he represents the good side of the Purple People Eaters Consortium headed by Sheb, the Grand Poobah, who was also the bottle washer and red cabbage eating champion of Boston.

But his sister, oi-yoi-yoi, she would not quit dressing up as Freddy Fender's lost cousin from Mississippi. That's because she wouldn't dream of ever again stepping into clown shoes, especially the one's previously worn by Harvey Korman or even Lucille Ball.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however, hated anything "beans" with good reason. Howie Meeker excitedly was browned out and was also off the air. Still, he represents the good side of the Purple People Eaters Consortium headed by Sheb, the Grand Poobah, who was also the bottle washer and red cabbage eating champion of Boston.

But his sister, oi-yoi-yoi, she would not quit dressing up as Freddy Fender's lost cousin from Mississippi. That's because she wouldn't dream of ever again stepping into clown shoes, especially the one's previously worn by Harvey Korman or even Lucille Ball. But Tim Conway


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER THIRTY

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however, hated anything "beans" with good reason. Howie Meeker excitedly was browned out and was also off the air. Still, he represents the good side of the Purple People Eaters Consortium headed by Sheb, the Grand Poobah, who was also the bottle washer and red cabbage eating champion of Boston.

But his sister, oi-yoi-yoi, she would not quit dressing up as Freddy Fender's lost cousin from Mississippi. That's because she wouldn't dream of ever again stepping into clown shoes, especially the ones previously worn by Harvey Korman or even Lucille Ball. But Tim Conway had decided that


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however, hated anything "beans" with good reason. Howie Meeker excitedly was browned out and was also off the air. Still, he represents the good side of the Purple People Eaters Consortium headed by Sheb, the Grand Poobah, who was also the bottle washer and red cabbage eating champion of Boston.

But his sister, oi-yoi-yoi, she would not quit dressing up as Freddy Fender's lost cousin from Mississippi. That's because she wouldn't dream of ever again stepping into clown shoes, especially the ones previously worn by Harvey Korman or even Lucille Ball. But Tim Conway had decided that only one more


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however, hated anything "beans" with good reason. Howie Meeker excitedly was browned out and was also off the air. Still, he represents the good side of the Purple People Eaters Consortium headed by Sheb, the Grand Poobah, who was also the bottle washer and red cabbage eating champion of Boston.

But his sister, oi-yoi-yoi, she would not quit dressing up as Freddy Fender's lost cousin from Mississippi. That's because she wouldn't dream of ever again stepping into clown shoes, especially the ones previously worn by Harvey Korman or even Lucille Ball. But Tim Conway had decided that only one more Fox News reporter


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however, hated anything "beans" with good reason. Howie Meeker excitedly was browned out and was also off the air. Still, he represents the good side of the Purple People Eaters Consortium headed by Sheb, the Grand Poobah, who was also the bottle washer and red cabbage eating champion of Boston.

But his sister, oi-yoi-yoi, she would not quit dressing up as Freddy Fender's lost cousin from Mississippi. That's because she wouldn't dream of ever again stepping into clown shoes, especially the ones previously worn by Harvey Korman or even Lucille Ball. But Tim Conway had decided that only one more Fox News reporter could get his


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however, hated anything "beans" with good reason. Howie Meeker excitedly was browned out and was also off the air. Still, he represents the good side of the Purple People Eaters Consortium headed by Sheb, the Grand Poobah, who was also the bottle washer and red cabbage eating champion of Boston.

But his sister, oi-yoi-yoi, she would not quit dressing up as Freddy Fender's lost cousin from Mississippi. That's because she wouldn't dream of ever again stepping into clown shoes, especially the ones previously worn by Harvey Korman or even Lucille Ball. But Tim Conway had decided that only one more Fox News reporter could get his Timmies latte free


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however, hated anything "beans" with good reason. Howie Meeker excitedly was browned out and was also off the air. Still, he represents the good side of the Purple People Eaters Consortium headed by Sheb, the Grand Poobah, who was also the bottle washer and red cabbage eating champion of Boston.

But his sister, oi-yoi-yoi, she would not quit dressing up as Freddy Fender's lost cousin from Mississippi. That's because she wouldn't dream of ever again stepping into clown shoes, especially the ones previously worn by Harvey Korman or even Lucille Ball. But Tim Conway had decided that only one more Fox News reporter could get his Timmies latte free.

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee,


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY

The Super Bowl was occasionally entertaining, but mostly it was too boring to bother watching. So CD's were inserted in the stadiums chair-backs playing Sponge Bob Squarepants, Marcus Welby MD, the return of the Pink Panther. The pink insulation fluttered gaily around, cold and frost annoyed everyone except Jack, who stood tall and proud frantically waving his top hat and briefs. His only claim to fame, besides monumental flatulence, was his ability to drink eggnog through the shells, after which he spit out the most impressive colourful, stinky mouthful of Boston Clam Chowder.

Speaking of Boston, not the band, but the bean baked cuisine everyone feared because it sometimes caused spontaneous, but not always deadly, combustion injuries. The Bruins however, hated anything "beans" with good reason. Howie Meeker excitedly was browned out and was also off the air. Still, he represents the good side of the Purple People Eaters Consortium headed by Sheb, the Grand Poobah, who was also the bottle washer and red cabbage eating champion of Boston.

But his sister, oi-yoi-yoi, she would not quit dressing up as Freddy Fender's lost cousin from Mississippi. That's because she wouldn't dream of ever again stepping into clown shoes, especially the ones previously worn by Harvey Korman or even Lucille Ball. But Tim Conway had decided that only one more Fox News reporter could get his Timmies latte free.

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved?


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain,


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club, not counting Ed,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club, not counting Ed, were about to


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club, not counting Ed, were about to undergo treatment for


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club, not counting Ed, were about to undergo treatment for their extremely long


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club, not counting Ed, were about to undergo treatment for their extremely long suffering obsession with


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club, not counting Ed, were about to undergo treatment for their extremely long suffering obsession with yellow rubber boots.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club, not counting Ed, were about to undergo treatment for their extremely long suffering obsession with yellow rubber boots. Their blue rubber


----------



## The Doug

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club, not counting Ed, were about to undergo treatment for their extremely long suffering obsession with yellow rubber boots. Their blue rubber baby buggy bumpers


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club, not counting Ed, were about to undergo treatment for their extremely long suffering obsession with yellow rubber boots. Their blue rubber baby buggy bumpers bought at Bob's


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club, not counting Ed, were about to undergo treatment for their extremely long suffering obsession with yellow rubber boots. Their blue rubber baby buggy bumpers bought at Bob's bargain basement bowl


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club, not counting Ed, were about to undergo treatment for their extremely long suffering obsession with yellow rubber boots. Their blue rubber baby buggy bumpers bought at Bob's bargain basement bowl bulged when bent


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club, not counting Ed, were about to undergo treatment for their extremely long suffering obsession with yellow rubber boots. Their blue rubber baby buggy bumpers bought at Bob's bargain basement bowl bulged when bent breaking brass bells


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club, not counting Ed, were about to undergo treatment for their extremely long suffering obsession with yellow rubber boots. Their blue rubber baby buggy bumpers bought at Bob's bargain basement bowl bulged when bent breaking brass bells. But enough blubbering,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club, not counting Ed, were about to undergo treatment for their extremely long suffering obsession with yellow rubber boots. Their blue rubber baby buggy bumpers bought at Bob's bargain basement bowl bulged when bent breaking brass bells. But enough blubbering, which bothered Bob's


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club, not counting Ed, were about to undergo treatment for their extremely long suffering obsession with yellow rubber boots. Their blue rubber baby buggy bumpers bought at Bob's bargain basement bowl bulged when bent breaking brass bells. But enough blubbering, which bothered Bob's baby brother, Benjamin,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club, not counting Ed, were about to undergo treatment for their extremely long suffering obsession with yellow rubber boots. Their blue rubber baby buggy bumpers bought at Bob's bargain basement bowl bulged when bent breaking brass bells. But enough blubbering, which bothered Bob's baby brother, Benjamin, besides Bob's broker


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club, not counting Ed, were about to undergo treatment for their extremely long suffering obsession with yellow rubber boots. Their blue rubber baby buggy bumpers bought at Bob's bargain basement bowl bulged when bent breaking brass bells. But enough blubbering, which bothered Bob's baby brother, Benjamin, besides Bob's broker booked bagpipe bands


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club, not counting Ed, were about to undergo treatment for their extremely long suffering obsession with yellow rubber boots. Their blue rubber baby buggy bumpers bought at Bob's bargain basement bowl bulged when bent breaking brass bells. But enough blubbering, which bothered Bob's baby brother, Benjamin, besides Bob's broker booked bagpipe bands, brashly blowing bugles


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club, not counting Ed, were about to undergo treatment for their extremely long suffering obsession with yellow rubber boots. Their blue rubber baby buggy bumpers bought at Bob's bargain basement bowl bulged when bent breaking brass bells. But enough blubbering, which bothered Bob's baby brother, Benjamin, besides Bob's broker booked bagpipe bands, brashly blowing bugles, bilking bookies' badly


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club, not counting Ed, were about to undergo treatment for their extremely long suffering obsession with yellow rubber boots. Their blue rubber baby buggy bumpers bought at Bob's bargain basement bowl bulged when bent breaking brass bells. But enough blubbering, which bothered Bob's baby brother, Benjamin, besides Bob's broker booked bagpipe bands, brashly blowing bugles, bilking bookies' badly, brandishing bulging backpacks


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club, not counting Ed, were about to undergo treatment for their extremely long suffering obsession with yellow rubber boots. Their blue rubber baby buggy bumpers bought at Bob's bargain basement bowl bulged when bent breaking brass bells. But enough blubbering, which bothered Bob's baby brother, Benjamin, besides Bob's broker booked bagpipe bands, brashly blowing bugles, bilking bookies' badly, brandishing bulging backpacks behind bigger blue


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club, not counting Ed, were about to undergo treatment for their extremely long suffering obsession with yellow rubber boots. Their blue rubber baby buggy bumpers bought at Bob's bargain basement bowl bulged when bent breaking brass bells. But enough blubbering, which bothered Bob's baby brother, Benjamin, besides Bob's broker booked bagpipe bands, brashly blowing bugles, bilking bookies' badly, brandishing bulging backpacks behind bigger blue black blended blobs


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club, not counting Ed, were about to undergo treatment for their extremely long suffering obsession with yellow rubber boots. Their blue rubber baby buggy bumpers bought at Bob's bargain basement bowl bulged when bent breaking brass bells. But enough blubbering, which bothered Bob's baby brother, Benjamin, besides Bob's broker booked bagpipe bands, brashly blowing bugles, bilking bookies' badly, brandishing bulging backpacks behind bigger blue black blended blobs brandishing bewhiskered bats.


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club, not counting Ed, were about to undergo treatment for their extremely long suffering obsession with yellow rubber boots. Their blue rubber baby buggy bumpers bought at Bob's bargain basement bowl bulged when bent breaking brass bells. But enough blubbering, which bothered Bob's baby brother, Benjamin, besides Bob's broker booked bagpipe bands, brashly blowing bugles, bilking bookies' badly, brandishing bulging backpacks behind bigger blue black blended blobs brandishing bewhiskered bats.

But before Bob


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club, not counting Ed, were about to undergo treatment for their extremely long suffering obsession with yellow rubber boots. Their blue rubber baby buggy bumpers bought at Bob's bargain basement bowl bulged when bent breaking brass bells. But enough blubbering, which bothered Bob's baby brother, Benjamin, besides Bob's broker booked bagpipe bands, brashly blowing bugles, bilking bookies' badly, brandishing bulging backpacks behind bigger blue black blended blobs brandishing bewhiskered bats.

But before Bob broadcast bleaker bulletins,


----------



## eshm.assist

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club, not counting Ed, were about to undergo treatment for their extremely long suffering obsession with yellow rubber boots. Their blue rubber baby buggy bumpers bought at Bob's bargain basement bowl bulged when bent breaking brass bells. But enough blubbering, which bothered Bob's baby brother, Benjamin, besides Bob's broker booked bagpipe bands, brashly blowing bugles, bilking bookies' badly, brandishing bulging backpacks behind bigger blue black blended blobs brandishing bewhiskered bats.

But before Bob broadcast bleaker bulletins, he went to


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club, not counting Ed, were about to undergo treatment for their extremely long suffering obsession with yellow rubber boots. Their blue rubber baby buggy bumpers bought at Bob's bargain basement bowl bulged when bent breaking brass bells. But enough blubbering, which bothered Bob's baby brother, Benjamin, besides Bob's broker booked bagpipe bands, brashly blowing bugles, bilking bookies' badly, brandishing bulging backpacks behind bigger blue black blended blobs brandishing bewhiskered bats.

But before Bob broadcast bleaker bulletins, he went to Birmingham by bike,


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club, not counting Ed, were about to undergo treatment for their extremely long suffering obsession with yellow rubber boots. Their blue rubber baby buggy bumpers bought at Bob's bargain basement bowl bulged when bent breaking brass bells. But enough blubbering, which bothered Bob's baby brother, Benjamin, besides Bob's broker booked bagpipe bands, brashly blowing bugles, bilking bookies' badly, brandishing bulging backpacks behind bigger blue black blended blobs brandishing bewhiskered bats.

But before Bob broadcast bleaker bulletins, he went to Birmingham by bike, because bikes brought


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club, not counting Ed, were about to undergo treatment for their extremely long suffering obsession with yellow rubber boots. Their blue rubber baby buggy bumpers bought at Bob's bargain basement bowl bulged when bent breaking brass bells. But enough blubbering, which bothered Bob's baby brother, Benjamin, besides Bob's broker booked bagpipe bands, brashly blowing bugles, bilking bookies' badly, brandishing bulging backpacks behind bigger blue black blended blobs brandishing bewhiskered bats.

But before Bob broadcast bleaker bulletins, he went to Birmingham by bike, because bikes brought babes in bikinis


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club, not counting Ed, were about to undergo treatment for their extremely long suffering obsession with yellow rubber boots. Their blue rubber baby buggy bumpers bought at Bob's bargain basement bowl bulged when bent breaking brass bells. But enough blubbering, which bothered Bob's baby brother, Benjamin, besides Bob's broker booked bagpipe bands, brashly blowing bugles, bilking bookies' badly, brandishing bulging backpacks behind bigger blue black blended blobs brandishing bewhiskered bats.

But before Bob broadcast bleaker bulletins, he went to Birmingham by bike, because bikes brought babes in bikinis, breasts bulging breathlessly


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club, not counting Ed, were about to undergo treatment for their extremely long suffering obsession with yellow rubber boots. Their blue rubber baby buggy bumpers bought at Bob's bargain basement bowl bulged when bent breaking brass bells. But enough blubbering, which bothered Bob's baby brother, Benjamin, besides Bob's broker booked bagpipe bands, brashly blowing bugles, bilking bookies' badly, brandishing bulging backpacks behind bigger blue black blended blobs brandishing bewhiskered bats.

But before Bob broadcast bleaker bulletins, he went to Birmingham by bike, because bikes brought babes in bikinis, breasts bulging breathlessly, big boobed beauties


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club, not counting Ed, were about to undergo treatment for their extremely long suffering obsession with yellow rubber boots. Their blue rubber baby buggy bumpers bought at Bob's bargain basement bowl bulged when bent breaking brass bells. But enough blubbering, which bothered Bob's baby brother, Benjamin, besides Bob's broker booked bagpipe bands, brashly blowing bugles, bilking bookies' badly, brandishing bulging backpacks behind bigger blue black blended blobs brandishing bewhiskered bats.

But before Bob broadcast bleaker bulletins, he went to Birmingham by bike, because bikes brought babes in bikinis, breasts bulging breathlessly, big boobed beauties, bubble bath bathing


----------



## gwillikers

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club, not counting Ed, were about to undergo treatment for their extremely long suffering obsession with yellow rubber boots. Their blue rubber baby buggy bumpers bought at Bob's bargain basement bowl bulged when bent breaking brass bells. But enough blubbering, which bothered Bob's baby brother, Benjamin, besides Bob's broker booked bagpipe bands, brashly blowing bugles, bilking bookies' badly, brandishing bulging backpacks behind bigger blue black blended blobs brandishing bewhiskered bats.

But before Bob broadcast bleaker bulletins, he went to Birmingham by bike, because bikes brought babes in bikinis, breasts bulging breathlessly, big boobed beauties, bubble bath bathing.

Silly Sally's mom


----------



## ComputerIdiot

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club, not counting Ed, were about to undergo treatment for their extremely long suffering obsession with yellow rubber boots. Their blue rubber baby buggy bumpers bought at Bob's bargain basement bowl bulged when bent breaking brass bells. But enough blubbering, which bothered Bob's baby brother, Benjamin, besides Bob's broker booked bagpipe bands, brashly blowing bugles, bilking bookies' badly, brandishing bulging backpacks behind bigger blue black blended blobs brandishing bewhiskered bats.

But before Bob broadcast bleaker bulletins, he went to Birmingham by bike, because bikes brought babes in bikinis, breasts bulging breathlessly, big boobed beauties, bubble bath bathing.

Silly Sally's mom said so sarcastically


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club, not counting Ed, were about to undergo treatment for their extremely long suffering obsession with yellow rubber boots. Their blue rubber baby buggy bumpers bought at Bob's bargain basement bowl bulged when bent breaking brass bells. But enough blubbering, which bothered Bob's baby brother, Benjamin, besides Bob's broker booked bagpipe bands, brashly blowing bugles, bilking bookies' badly, brandishing bulging backpacks behind bigger blue black blended blobs brandishing bewhiskered bats.

But before Bob broadcast bleaker bulletins, he went to Birmingham by bike, because bikes brought babes in bikinis, breasts bulging breathlessly, big boobed beauties, bubble bath bathing.

Silly Sally's mom said so sarcastically, "Stevie's new iCloud"


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club, not counting Ed, were about to undergo treatment for their extremely long suffering obsession with yellow rubber boots. Their blue rubber baby buggy bumpers bought at Bob's bargain basement bowl bulged when bent breaking brass bells. But enough blubbering, which bothered Bob's baby brother, Benjamin, besides Bob's broker booked bagpipe bands, brashly blowing bugles, bilking bookies' badly, brandishing bulging backpacks behind bigger blue black blended blobs brandishing bewhiskered bats.

But before Bob broadcast bleaker bulletins, he went to Birmingham by bike, because bikes brought babes in bikinis, breasts bulging breathlessly, big boobed beauties, bubble bath bathing.

Silly Sally's mom said so sarcastically, "Stevie's new iCloud" is going to


----------



## Znook

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club, not counting Ed, were about to undergo treatment for their extremely long suffering obsession with yellow rubber boots. Their blue rubber baby buggy bumpers bought at Bob's bargain basement bowl bulged when bent breaking brass bells. But enough blubbering, which bothered Bob's baby brother, Benjamin, besides Bob's broker booked bagpipe bands, brashly blowing bugles, bilking bookies' badly, brandishing bulging backpacks behind bigger blue black blended blobs brandishing bewhiskered bats.

But before Bob broadcast bleaker bulletins, he went to Birmingham by bike, because bikes brought babes in bikinis, breasts bulging breathlessly, big boobed beauties, bubble bath bathing.

Silly Sally's mom said so sarcastically, "Stevie's new iCloud" is going to be a splendiferous


----------



## SINC

CHAPTER THIRTY ONE:

Speaking of coffee, and toenail fungus, the taste of the two differed socks, both with classic Mediterranean presentations, his nose was, unfortunately, upside down which caused his mother to avoid Vicks vapour rub.

Mary Tyler Moore activated her Fembots. She did? That's right she did. But why? Was Les Nessman involved? I sure hope Lou Grant wasn't sending Ted Baxter, dressed in drag, but Murray was certainly not involved.

Meanwhile, across the pond in Britain, half a dozen of the six o'clock fantasy club, not counting Ed, were about to undergo treatment for their extremely long suffering obsession with yellow rubber boots. Their blue rubber baby buggy bumpers bought at Bob's bargain basement bowl bulged when bent breaking brass bells. But enough blubbering, which bothered Bob's baby brother, Benjamin, besides Bob's broker booked bagpipe bands, brashly blowing bugles, bilking bookies' badly, brandishing bulging backpacks behind bigger blue black blended blobs brandishing bewhiskered bats.

But before Bob broadcast bleaker bulletins, he went to Birmingham by bike, because bikes brought babes in bikinis, breasts bulging breathlessly, big boobe d beauties, bubble bath bathing.

Silly Sally's mom said so sarcastically, "Stevie's new iCloud" is going to be a splendiferous, but somewhat subdued


----------

